# PAL - February 2013 rainbow babies



## LilyLee

Hi ladies,

I couldn't see a Feb due date thread hereso I thought i'd start one :)

I just found out I was pregnant yesterday, first month back trying after MMC in March. 

I'm very happy but also very cautious and taking things one day at a time. Not going to let myself get too excited just yet!

Who'd like to be buddies & share this nervous PAL journey with me until Feb?

*Our February rainbow due dates*

4.26.08 - 1/2
Shocker - 2/2
CosIvf :angel:
Lucky4 - 3/2
Looloobelle &#8211; 7/2
Debzie - 8/2
Dodgercpl - :angel:
saysib - 8/2
Hope88 - 8/2
LilyLee - 9/2
AllMacsNow - 10/2
dreamofabump - 10/2
GlitterandBug - 11/2
Jessica28 - 12/2
bott04 - 13/2
Nicole884 - 14/2
Pebbles11 - 14/2
Cgav1424 - 14/2
flutterbaby - 14/2
lch28 - 14/2
Wiggler - 14/2
Diamonddust - 15/2
NT123 - 15/2
Perpetualmama - 15/2
Mrskg - 20/2
Rosebud111 - 22/2
Angel17
Twokiddos
3Xcharmer
Storm7 :angel:
Waiting2012
Sarena :angel:
Jaxons_mummy - 24/2
Lulu - 28/2
LuvMy3Babies &#8211; 28/2
BabyDragon


----------



## CozIvf

Not sure what PAL means?

But i am 4 weeks tomorrow... Wednesday 30th!!!

Due 6/7th Feb...


----------



## LilyLee

Pregnant after a loss :)

Congratulations on your BFP!

I'm 4 weeks today so due around Feb 5th


----------



## CozIvf

awww keep me posted on your journey. literally a day apart! whooop

facebook is https://www.facebook.com/ivf (only pregnancy related)


----------



## 4.26.08

:hi: I would love to join! My EDD is Feb. 1st. I am trying not to get very excited as well. I am sooo nervous, but I keep telling myself not to be :dohh: What will be, will be. There is no reason to worry over something until it happens. Thats what DH tells me anyways. Easier said than done!! 

So far my Dr has put me on progeterone pills and I will have a scan around 6 weeks. Next week can't come soon enough!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I found out two days ago at 9dpo due 8th Febuary. 

Lillylee I too had a a mmc in March and fell pregnant my second cycle.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yay!! I was thinking of starting one too! I found out I was pregnant umm... 5 days ago now? But I got my confirmation yesterday with a beautiful digi saying "PREGNANT!" 

I had a chemical back in December at 4w3d, so tomorrow is a milestone for me since that will be 4w3d's for this pregnancy.

My motto is: I'm pregnant today and that's a great thing!! Tomorrow will take care of itself.


----------



## LilyLee

That is a great motto! I imagine I'll get nervous when I get to my previous milestone which was 7w

How is everyone feeling? I'm feeling great so far, but last time the ms hit at 6 weeks, so I'm not looking forward to that!


----------



## debzie

Welcome dodger we all have our milestones to get through. thinking of you hun. I have ordered some digis should be here Friday was determined not to as the conception indicator ones have stressed me out in the past. now I just hope they can offer some resurance. 

resisted the urge to test this morning but iknow it will het the better of me. Started my progesterone last night. Symptom wise just have sore boobs and a stuffy nose. Had a bout of nausea yesterday. Each of my pregnancies have been different. Some I get ms others I havenot. Glad your feeling good lilly.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I seem to be having some very minor nausea at times. I know Debzie know's this from my journal, but I got nauseous on a beautiful day of whalewatching last Sunday (I've only gotten seasick a couple of times that I can remember and both were MUCH more rough and longer trips, so it struck me as a bit unusual) and then yesterday, I was nauseous on and off all day long. The only other symptoms I'm having are light cramps off and on most days (always like a pulling/twingy/stretching kind), and some boob tenderness that comes and goes throughout the day. Oh and I'm exhausted all the time! I just don't know how much of that exhaustion is from working a new challenging job (I get my exercise every day at work right now let me tell you!) and long hours, or how much is actually baby growing symptoms. Last bit is that I always have a sense of my uterus these days! My lower abdomen just feels *different* and has since a few days after ovulation. :)

Lily - I'm silly and I'm relishing the ms moments!! :D Other then the symptoms I listed above, I'm feeling pretty good!

Debzie - Once I got that digital, I was able to put away my tests and my BBT and haven't been tempted to get them out again. lol I hope you get that test that does the same for you soon!

DH and I decided that we'll get through this weekend and if nothing bad happens (which tbh I just don't think it will) then we'll call and get set up for first pregnancy visit. I wanted to make it past my original loss point before setting one up. AND! In just 2 days I'll be going on vacation! Just a short one to the exotic location of nowhere'sville, Colorado, but it will be 4 days of no work and catching up with extended family, so I'm looking forward to it. :)


----------



## saysib

Hi all! I figured I should post in here as if anyone is gonna be supportive, its you girls!! I found out on Thursday that we are pregnant again after 2 losses early last year and 2 years TTC our 2nd.
I am nervous and scared and trying hard not to get too excited even though I am super thrilled!! I'm exhausted and having twinges a lot. I feel quite nauseous too. I'm not sure on dates as my last period sets me at Feb 1st but I think I O'd late putting me closer to 8th Feb. So I'm either 4 or 5 weeks today!!
My MCs were ate 4.3 weeks and at 7 weeks so I am praying to make it to then and get over those hurdles.
Looking forward to getting to know you and hopefully travelling this journey together.


----------



## CozIvf

Im out.... had a chemical pregnancy.. second loss now :(


----------



## debzie

Congratulations and welcome saysib.

So so sorry corinne . Sending hugs your way and hope you get your rainbow soon. 

Afm got really bad lower back pain and cramps today. Nausea this morning. I am so so tired.


----------



## Lucky4

Hi girls. I am pregnant after 3 losses, [email protected] 6 weeks and a mmc at 9 weeks. So anxious, but feeling pregnant which I didn't with both my 6 week losses. EDD 3rd feb so 5 weeks today. I'm going to book in for a scan at 6+5 but so scared there'll be nothing there. I wish us all lots of luck:hugs:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations lucky and welcome. 

Know exactly how you feel. I keep thinking at my first scan there will just ne a small empty sac. I am a week behind you. 

Afm symptoms are the same. Hate having. backache as it worried me bit its there nighling away. I have had it with a my losses. Vivid dreams. Dire boobs and constantly starving. My skin is spotty ad greasy so is my hair.


----------



## Lucky4

Thanks debzie. Your symptoms sound good, I'm hungry too but no appetite, think because I'm so scared! I hope this is going to be the take home baby for us all


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies, I got my BFP today after losses in March and May, EDD is around 15th Feb x x x


----------



## debzie

Hope so too lucky. x

Welcome wiggler, so sorry for your losses two in March that must have been tough. My last was the 28th March. Wishing you a happy and healthy nine month.


----------



## hope88

Hiya ladies i got my bfp last monday im 4w2d today ive had two previous mc one at 5 weeks and a mmc at 8 weeks but baby was only measuring 6 weeks
Im really hoping this little beany sticks ive been put on cyclogest 400mg and im taking a low dose aspirin 75mg. How are all you lady? Are any of you taking cyclogest or anything else? My due date is 8th february


----------



## Lucky4

I'm not taking anything except pregnacare. I'm going to ask the EPU tomorrow when I phone tomorrow to get a scan date


----------



## debzie

Welcome hope I am taking cyclogest 400 mg and asprin 75 mg. Also due 8 th feb what's the odds?


----------



## hope88

Hey debzie how cools that . Is this the first time you have tried cyclogest and aspirin? Are you having any side effects from it?


----------



## shocker

Ohh can I join? I never realised there was a PAL section, I'm due february 2nd, my last pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 14 weeks and I'm absoloutly terrified this time around, scared of getting attached in case my heart is broken again


----------



## debzie

Hope yeah its the first time i have been on meds. Only just got referred the the recurrent miscarriage clinic after my last loss. Got my bfp the day before my first appointment so did not even start testing. He put me on meds straight away. No real side effects other than bruising easier from the aspirin. Normal progesterone symptoms that would be there anyway. Spots greasy skin etc. How about you?

Welcome shocker. Im glad you found us as pregnancy after loss is different. In the first tri section they are all excited we have been robbed of that. Replaced by more worry and anxiety. We are here to talk through those and offer each other support. Hopefully this will be your take home baby.


----------



## Lucky4

Morning everyone. There are lots of us now! I hope everyone is coping with the anxiety.....can't wait for a scan with a hb, but terrified as well.


----------



## Wiggler

Morning!

I'm trying to stay positive and ignore the fear. I decided against an early scan unless the dr/MW sends me as I saw a HB last time and still MC so it wont give me any reassurance at all. x x x


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies. I am having an early scam two weeks today and it cannot come soon enough. I too had scans with the first and second loss where hb were seen then they later slowed and stopped. First one was a twin pregnancy one stopped developing then the other. The second i was measuring behind a week. Stopped growing the day or so after that scan. I will find reasurrance if I'm measuring on dates and at 6+3 if a hb is seen.that will be amazing. Hope I.can get another before 12 weeks though aswell. My anxiety is not too bad at the moment. I am feeling ok at the moment.


----------



## Lucky4

Wiggler and debzie, that must have been really tough to see the hb then still lose. I will feel bit better to see a hb at 7 weeks because it reduces mc risk if hb seen then to ? 20%. feeling Sickish today which is great- if a bit ridiculous!!


----------



## Lucky4

I have a scan booked for 21st June- I will be 7+4. I asked the midwife about meds- she said only high dose folic acid, and no proof aspirin would make any difference.


----------



## debzie

I have been thinking of high dose folic acid but at the time the consultant would not prescribe it for me? I also asked for a scan at 7 weeks but he insisted on the one at 6+3 when he is around. I know for a fact when I rock at epau at 6+3 they will ask why I was referred as they will not scan before 7 weeks at our local one.


----------



## hope88

Debzie. I havent really had no side effect from the cyclogest yet iheard it causes bad constipation so stocking up on lots of fibre to try and prevent it. I was going to go to doctors for tests to see if anything was preventing me and my partner from ttc as it had been 13 months but i happened to get my bfp this month. I did want a early scan again this pregnancy but they havent offered me one so il have to keep bugging them till they giv in lol. I had a scan at 7 weeks last time but baby measured 6 weeks and had a iregular hb i went back a week later and there had been no growth or hb so id really like a scan to know one way or another than wait all the way till 12 weeks to find out was mmc again. But trying to be positive lets hope this cyclogest is the magical stuff .


----------



## Lucky4

Debzie- the midwife explained that the high dose folic acid has some effect on homocysteine levels which prevents clots forming in the placenta. My gp did the script no problem


----------



## Lucky4

Just got 3+ on clearblue. This is a big milestone for me, because last mc it didn't go above 2-3 which is what prompted me to get a blood test, which confirmed pending mc. So pleased and relieved, at least for today!


----------



## debzie

Really hope it is a winning formula.

Lucky thanks for the info. Well done on the 3+. I'm waiting to do another after getting 2-3 weeks at 13 dpo.


----------



## Wiggler

10 DPO and got 1-2 on the Digi!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Lucky4

Yay for great digi results for wiggler and debzie! Hcg needs to be 200 to get a 2-3 so very encouraging!


----------



## debzie

With my last two pregnancys I got 2-3 weeks at 5 weeks and it stuck at thY before getting at 3+ at nearly 7 weeks. So my next reasurrance will be if I get at 3+ next week. I've now team out of ICS and am having withdrawls.


----------



## saysib

I am so nervous of trying the digi I have lying upstairs, what if it says 'Not Pregnant' or gives me less weeks? I dont know that my stress could handle it, lol.
Speaking of stress, having a bad anxiety day today :( just wish I could relax a bit. Anyone have any tips for coping at this early stage?


----------



## Lucky4

Saysib, I also have times of complete panic when I don't feel pregnant or convince myself I have period cramps or just think it can't possibly worknput after 4 years ttc and 3mc. Try focusing on a pregnancy symptom( sore boobs? Hunger?) or just take one day at a time. Or just imagine yourself with your newborn and enjoy the thought, works for me. The 3+ at 5+1 weeks really helped today but don't know if you're 5 weeks yet. :hugs:


----------



## shocker

debzie said:


> Welcome shocker. Im glad you found us as pregnancy after loss is different. In the first tri section they are all excited we have been robbed of that. Replaced by more worry and anxiety. We are here to talk through those and offer each other support. Hopefully this will be your take home baby.

Thank you :hugs: I hope so too! 

I would suggest the digi, I've been using it since I found out and seeing it increase as it should really helped me stay calm, obviously for only a short time but it was still really helpful


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm bowing out too. I was on vacation this weekend, and just 5-10 minutes before we boarded the plane to leave on our vacation I started bleeding bright red. This, too, goes down as a chemical miscarriage. My 2nd in 6 months. :( Good luck to the rest of you ladies.


----------



## debzie

Dodger I am so so sorry hun. Ad i have said on your journal take time to grieve and take care of yourself. I'm gutted for you. Love and hugs. X


----------



## shocker

I am so so sorry Dodger :( sending lots and lots of hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucky4

I'm so sorry dodger:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I'm so sorry dodger :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## hope88

So sorry dodger big hugz


----------



## saysib

So sorry Dodger x


----------



## Jessica28

EDD - Feb. 12, 2013

Pregnant after a MMC in January. Petrified. It is only only so I know anything can happen....


----------



## saysib

Welcome Jessica!

I took the digital and got 'Preganant 2-3' Feeling a bit calmer now :D So that probably puts me at conception on my birthday!! and then me at 4wks 3days today!


----------



## nicole844

Hi ladies! Happy to be here but sad to hear off the losses- So sorry to those!
AFM, I have a Valentine Rainbow on the way!! I have had 1 chemical and a MMC at 10 weeks where the baby measured 6 weeks. I am 4 now and can't wait to pass these milestones! By 8 my heart should be at ease. Are any of you going in to get blood done? i do not have a doctor yet or know where to go to make sure everything is on track!! Advice is much appreciated, this is my first and I don't know where to go from here!
Telling SO on Father's Day :hugs:


----------



## Lucky4

Welcome Nicole and Jessica and lots of luck:hugs:


----------



## Lucky4

Saysib- great digi result!!
Afm- feeling tired and nausea all day- especially first thing so starting to believe this might work out.PMA!!!


----------



## shocker

Welcome to the new girls :wave: congratulations on your digi Saysib :D

I seem to be getting middle of the night sickness instead of morning sickness lol, spent all night tossing and turning and trying not to throw up, never thought I'd see the day where im hoping thats a good sign :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hello ladies. I'm so happy to find this thread.

15 cycles TTC, with a chemical 4w1d in April. I'm at 4w2d today... passing our loss date yesterday was a big deal for me. Also, I had blood levels drawn yesterday morning, and they looked really good, so that's good. Going back for another blood test next Monday. 

EDD this time around is Feb. 10, so happy to find so many of you who are so close. 

Mega sore boobs this time around, and a little nauseous. Never thought I'd be so thankful to be uncomfortable! lol


----------



## saysib

Welcome Nicole and Mac!

Thanks Lucky and Shocker!! It has helped me feel a bit more positive! I'm feeling so yucky that I'm almost daring to let myself be hopeful!

Your symptoms definitely sound promising! Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## lch28

Ladies can i join?? I am due on valentines day!
My fiancee and I lost our daughter at 23 weeks this February due to an incompetent cervix. We are thrilled to be pregnant again (and so soon) but i am also terrified that something awful will happen again. I would love people to talk too!


----------



## Lucky4

Welcome ich and congratulations. I am so sorry you lost your daughter at 23 weeks. That must be so awful:cry::hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks hun. it was very heart breaking. still brings tears to my eyes, she will always be my baby girl! 

when did you ladies start to feel nausea if you did at all? i felt nauseous right away with my daughter but i feel fine at the moment. should i be concerned?


----------



## nicole844

Hey everyone!! So I tested again tonight and the test has not gotten any darker.. just stayed about the same, if not lighter, 24 hours apart. these were taken after holding for about the same time and urine was not diluted! Should I be concerned, has anyone experienced lack of progression?? Thanks!

So sorry to hear about your loss Ich!! H&H :hug:
 



Attached Files:







photo-7.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## debzie

Welcome new ladies and congratulations. 

Silib well done on the digi and pms. 

Nicole hcg doubles every 36-72 hours in early pregnancy and so your tests should not get darker each day. Plus they are qualitative tests a line is positive not quantative the darker the line foesnot necessary indicate more hcg. Also the dye concentration in each test is not necessarily the same. I am a poas addict but my daily tests did not get much darker. I then switched to every other day and you can see definate progression. Other tip take the photo at the 3 min mark and don't compare dried tests. 

Afm not much going on no real symptoms feeling fine. Still getting backache and lower abdominal pain. Hope its just stretching pains. Waiting for my digis to come in the post.


----------



## hope88

Hi ladies how are we all today? Any symptoms? I was getting cramping bit like what you get before af so started worrying then i read that with a mc you normally get blood first then cramps later so i thought back to my last 2 mcs and that makes sense thats what happened so i start to relax. I wake up this morning and i have no cramps now im worrying again because i DONT have them haha i cant win. I worry if i have a symptom then i worry when it goes away.


----------



## debzie

Know how you feel hope. I too have cramps most of the time and have read that it is normal. 

Dis a digi dam thing still saying 2-3 weeks it will be a week tomorrow since I got my first 2-3 weeks. dam it dam it damit.


----------



## Jessica28

Debzie - I noticed you are 4w 5d.... I am 4w 4d but I noticed your profile pic of your digi says 2-3 but when I tested last night with a digi it only said 1-2...should I be worried?


----------



## debzie

No jess it is normal to have 1-2 weeks for week 4-5 mine was early. It seems to have settled down now.


----------



## lch28

jess don't be worried. when was your O date? that may be more accurate. once i get my scan monday i will most likely be changing my tickers. If i use o date i am only 3 ish weeks.

ladies i also had cramping ever since i ovulated. has settled down a bit now


----------



## Jessica28

ICH - My O date was May 22nd.


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies, no new symptoms here, hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## debzie

Jessica I ovd 18 th so if you ovd 22 nd that makes you 4+ 1 technically?


----------



## Jessica28

SO, the digi still should be right?


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hey ladies!

I'm due 11th Feb and feeling quietly optimistic after 3 losses since TTC #2. No symptoms as yet but got my 2-3 on a digi at 12dpo/3+5 so quite relieved. Saving the next CBD until this Sat so I don't stress myself out if I don't get my 3+!

Congrats to all! xxx


----------



## Jessica28

Well....I am really not optimistic since everyone I know who is 4w seems to be getting 2-3 on a digi but I only got 1-2.


----------



## Lucky4

Hcg has to be 2000 to get a 3+. If hcg doubles every 48hrs, and was 25 at 10 dpo) which would be the earliest a 1-2 would show, it would take another 13 days at least to get to 2000.so really won't show until at least 5 weeks. I know they are so stressful.
My symptoms have really started past 2 days, now 5+3,feel like I have needles in my boobs and nausea which goes away as soon as I eat. Makes me not want to eat as I feel more pregnant when hungry, how bad is that.


----------



## Angel17

I hope to join you guys but its so early for me I just can't get excited no matter how hard I have tried to. :nope: I I hope all have a sticky bean here. CONGRATS.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Jessica28 said:


> Well....I am really not optimistic since everyone I know who is 4w seems to be getting 2-3 on a digi but I only got 1-2.

With my DD i was still getting 1-2 at 4+3 and didn't get 2-3 until 4+6 (when looking back at dates) x


----------



## Lucky4

Angel17 said:


> I hope to join you guys but its so early for me I just can't get excited no matter how hard I have tried to. :nope: I I hope all have a sticky bean here. CONGRATS.

Have you a BFP?


----------



## Lucky4

debzie said:


> Know how you feel hope. I too have cramps most of the time and have read that it is normal.
> 
> Dis a digi dam thing still saying 2-3 weeks it will be a week tomorrow since I got my first 2-3 weeks. dam it dam it damit.

That was 6 days ago, hcg wouldn't have a chance to double to above 2000 for another day or two. Stay positive:hugs:


----------



## Angel17

Lucky4 said:


> Angel17 said:
> 
> 
> I hope to join you guys but its so early for me I just can't get excited no matter how hard I have tried to. :nope: I I hope all have a sticky bean here. CONGRATS.
> 
> Have you a BFP?Click to expand...

Hi yeah really strong and dark one on Sunday but still I will wait before getting excited. Its just how I feel. Sorry what I meant to say is its too early for me to get excited but hope I join you February lovelies! xx


----------



## Lucky4

Angel17 said:


> Lucky4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel17 said:
> 
> 
> I hope to join you guys but its so early for me I just can't get excited no matter how hard I have tried to. :nope: I I hope all have a sticky bean here. CONGRATS.
> 
> Have you a BFP?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi yeah really strong and dark one on Sunday but still I will wait before getting excited. Its just how I feel.Click to expand...

Congratulations then!!! We are all in the same boat. I'm telling myself I might as well try and enjoy this even if it doesn't last.....a bit negative maybe but for now, I'm pregnant


----------



## Angel17

Yes I have tried to be excited it lasts as long as I feel another twinge, feel like maybe I am bleeding :blush:, any cramps any movement anything lol. I wish you all the best too. Congratulations! And I thought the two week wait was stressful. :kiss:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow... after reading all of your posts, I think I am really glad that digis over here (in the States) don't put numbers! All we get is 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant'. That has to be good enough. I think if I could watch something for progress, that'd be dangerous for me!

Although, I'm lucky in that my doctor sent me for follow-up bloodwork on Mon (3 days after the initial blood +), and will have me in AGAIN next Monday, to track both my HcG and progesterone #s.

Woke up with a pretty sour stomach, on top of the sore boobs, so that felt great. Who knew I'd be so excited to feel so awful? LOL


----------



## Wiggler

I wanna feel awful too :brat: I feel the same as always apart from a bit more sleepy, a bit more hungry and have a strange feeling in my uterus that I always get when I am pregnant. Ooooh and I can smell everything! Hmmm, maybe I have a few more symptoms than I though :rofl:

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## Lucky4

Wiggler- symptoms sound good!


----------



## debzie

Wiggler your symptoms do sound good. I have been monitoring mine today and they are (clears throat)

Heightened smell
Sore boobs on one occasion
Itchy nips
Stretching lower abdo pains.
Frequent urination 
Increased appetite.
Gassy.

So maybe I do have more symptoms than I thought I did. But then again with a history of missed miscarriages my symptoms dont go away either.


----------



## twokiddos

Hello Ladies!!! I'm so happy to have found this forum! I had a mmc back in March. It was one of the most excruciating times of mine and DH lives. First, I'd like to say a huge congrats to you all and you're new pregnancies! I just found out this morning that we're PREGNANT!!!! I'm not sure how far along we are because I think I O'd late. I was supposed to O around May 8th but when I took some tests the week of the 21st (the week I was due for AF), they all came back negative... the last one I took was on the May 25th. After that test, I just gave up on this cycle and decided to just wait for AF to show up. Then I woke up this morning and decided, "what the heck... I'll just take another test to confirm no pregnancy" which I thought would help me wait for AF. OMG, I was just shocked to see the line appear immediately!!!!!! Now, I have no clue how far along I am. I had a lot of stress in my life the beginning of May with putting in an offer on a new house and putting our house up for sale. So, a delayed O is definitely possible. But, I'm guessing I'm no more than 5.5 weeks. I called my OB this morning and they sent me for blood work (HcG and progesterone) I should have the results sometime tomorrow. I am terrified and in disbelief all at the same time. 

I hope everyone is surviving this roller coaster ride! A quote I found today that really hit home "Life is all about timing... the unreachable becomes reachable, the unavailable become available, the unattainable... attainable. Have the patience, wait it out It's all about timing.
 



Attached Files:







Preg Test_02.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## debzie

Welcome twokiddos great motto hun I love it. I too had a mmc in march with an erpc on the 28th March. Really hope that this is your rainbow baby.


----------



## shocker

Welcome twokiddos! congratulations :D 
Urgh after wishing desperatly for morning sickness i am feeling very stupid, have been sick 4/5 times today and a throbbing headache! But its a fair trade if baby is ok!


----------



## Lucky4

Welcome twokiddos and good luck:hugs:


----------



## Lucky4

The days are going so slowly........


----------



## GlitterandBug

Just wondering if anyone's having an early scan? I had a couple with DD before my 12 week scan in EPU. This time i've booked an early scan with Babybond because EPU where we live now won't see me til 8 weeks.

I just need a small milestone to reach rather than the mammoth long wait til 12 weeks.


----------



## Wiggler

No early scans here unless my MW refers me or I get bleeding/evere cramping. With what happened last time an early scan would give me no reassurance at all :( x x x


----------



## debzie

As I have had three mmcs I am getting an early scan via the recurrent miscarriage clinic. It's a week on monday I will be 6+3. With my first and second loss we say heartbeats, so I wint feel tok reasurred either. 

Well ladies got my 3+ on digi this morning. Guess yesterday was too early.


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> No early scans here unless my MW refers me or I get bleeding/evere cramping. With what happened last time an early scan would give me no reassurance at all :( x x x

What happened last time hun? x


----------



## GlitterandBug

debzie said:


> As I have had three mmcs I am getting an early scan via the recurrent miscarriage clinic. It's a week on monday I will be 6+3. With my first and second loss we say heartbeats, so I wint feel tok reasurred either.
> 
> Well ladies got my 3+ on digi this morning. Guess yesterday was too early.

That's a step in the right direction!

I've seen HB's on 2 occasions then had later mc's but I figure that I need the reassurance for a little while to stop me stressing and constantly thinking 'what if'? It did help with DD to stop me going insane during 1st tri.


----------



## Wiggler

Last time I had a scan showing nothing but an empty sac, 2 days later there was a baby and heartbeat (the sonographer nearly had a heart attack, she told me before the scan there would be nothing there) then 2 days after than I started bleeding and lost the baby :( x x x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> Last time I had a scan showing nothing but an empty sac, 2 days later there was a baby and heartbeat (the sonographer nearly had a heart attack, she told me before the scan there would be nothing there) then 2 days after than I started bleeding and lost the baby :( x x x

Oh no! That's awful, i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lch28

wiggler so sorry hun. that must have been so hard.
well monday can't come fast enough . i am so excited to meet my new dr and get this started! i also want to feel sick! come on ms!! lol


----------



## Jessica28

I am really worried with everyone getting 2-3 weeks and 3+ on digis and I have only gotten 1-2 weeks...


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies!
I've been on holidays for the last week and just got back to see this thread has got quite busy :) welcome to all the new girls amd my sympathies to those who've gone through another loss already :(

Afm, I saw my dr for the first time today & had bloods plus referrals to my OB and also for a dating/reassurance scan which I'll book in for 7 weeks when I can hopefully see a HB. I'm feeling surprisingly calm about this pregnancy. Maybe because I've just had a wonderful relaxing holiday :) I am enjoying not having MS for as long as I can.


----------



## Lucky4

Debzie,that's great with the 3+!!!!
Jessica- are you sure with your dates? Have you done another digi recently because the hcg starts to go up quickly from 4-5 weeks.
Glitter - I am having a scan 2 weeks today at 7+4 because of 3 previous mcs( 2 at 6 week Mark, and one when I went for scans every week from 6-8 weeks and the baby was tiny and no hb- turned out it was a boy with trisomy 2, they sent the products from d&c to cytogenetics)I will feel quite relieved if I see the hb at 7+4 and everything measuring ok


----------



## Jessica28

I am just going on what FF detected. LMP was May 4th....but think I Oed on CD 19.


----------



## Lucky4

So if you ov'd 23 rd may- you are only just about 4+1, so would be getting a 2-3 about now.( if you implanted early)When did you last do a digi


----------



## Jessica28

Done a digi on Tuesday around 8:30 p.m


----------



## Lucky4

I think a bit early then...also at night your urine was prob dilute. Why don't you do one in the morning with fmu.


----------



## Wiggler

I have a love/hate relationship with digi's, while I think they are fab they cause so much worry! 

This is the average HCG levels in pregnancy in case anyone is worrying, even at 5 weeks you could have a healthy pregnany and get a 1-2 on a digi x x x

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


----------



## debzie

Jessica we have the same lmp but i ovulated 4 days before you. I also got my first bfp at 9 dpo so mudt have implanted early. Please try not to worry about the digi just yet. 

Thanks wiggler for the info. 

Lillylee welcome back. Glad you had a good holiday.

Afm I have symptoms today I am so tired and have mega sore boobs. No acheyness too so im feeling good.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good morning (afternoon for some of you, I guess), ladies.

Feeling pretty good today... little nausea, but not horrible... boobs as sore as ever... and some twinges and cramps that almost feel like the onset of AF, but so light. I'm trying not to fixate on every little tweak down there, I'm sure it's all pretty normal, but it's hard not to freak out, and I'm certainly checking the TP EVERY time I go to the bathroom, and then it's a sigh of relief when there's nothing there... until 45 min later when I have to pee again, lol.


----------



## Jessica28

I am the same - I over-analyze the TP for sure.lol


----------



## hope88

Im with you all on the TP obsession i check ,check then check again everytime i go. Im starting to worry alittle because im not getting any cramps no more. 

Is anyone getting heartburn? Had it really bad this morning. I heard you cant take rennies tho


----------



## twokiddos

Good morning ladies! I just wanted to give you a quick update on my blood work. Got the results from the nurse this morning and everything is looking nice and healthy! Hcg was 5400 and progesterone was 17.4! She estimated based on those numbers that I would be around 6 weeks along! I have an ultrasound scheduled for the 19th where I hope to finally see this extra special bean! 

Hope you're all feeling well today! I'm just on cloud 9


----------



## GlitterandBug

twokiddos - that's really great news!

I'm also the same with the TP obsession and constantly on 'knicker watch' everytime I use the toilet/bathroom!


----------



## lch28

i am kind of nervous because i am getting dull cramps like all day today. is that normal?


----------



## Lucky4

I got that a lot last week, not sore but bit like mild period cramps. Think it's very common. Try not to worry


----------



## debzie

Twokiddos great news on your blood results.


Ich my cramps have go.e today too as has the backache. Perhaps benies are snuggled in for now. I have a funny bubbly. Sensation at times like a pulse.


Think we all have the to obsession I knicker check too.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies i feel a bit better now. found some info online that the egg is just settling itself at this time and that is why i am cramping. i hope all is well and i hope monday comes asap!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi guys, can I join?? Just found out preggo again after 6 losses! Found out on 9 dpo and am 11 dpo today! 

Debzie - AHHHHH, can't believe we get to do this again after we both m/c'd in March! You're about a week ahead of me this time!


----------



## debzie

Welcome charmer this is so strange. I am so chufed for you. Think you were ahead a week last time. This must be fated. X


----------



## debzie

for all you other ladies myself and charmer were on the pal October babies thread and both miscarried in march what's the odds. x


----------



## Lucky4

Welcome charmer, I hope this one us a sticky bean..... 6 losses is really tough, do you know why?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Don't know why, all tests are normal and I may be having miscarriage number 7, I started bleeding today and that's usually very bad for me.


----------



## lch28

3xscharmer said:


> Don't know why, all tests are normal and I may be having miscarriage number 7, I started bleeding today and that's usually very bad for me.

oh honey =[ i am so sorry. how many weeks are you? some people have late implantation bleeding around the time AF was due


----------



## hope88

Charmer fingers crossed for u hun thinkin of you.


----------



## Pebbles11

Ooh can I join? Got my bfp last week. I'm 4 weeks so due mid February 2013! So scared I'll lose it again. 

Lch I'm so pleased to see you here! Saw you on a few of the loss threads. 

Is anyone doing anything different to previous times?


Xx


----------



## lch28

Pebbles11 said:


> Ooh can I join? Got my bfp last week. I'm 4 weeks so due mid February 2013! So scared I'll lose it again.
> 
> Lch I'm so pleased to see you here! Saw you on a few of the loss threads.
> 
> Is anyone doing anything different to previous times?
> 
> 
> Xx

hello!! thanks honey congrats on your bfp! this thread is hard for me to keep up with :haha: i must go back and read the past posts... i am a high risk pregnancy so i will be doing a lot different.. getting more scans, i am getting my cervix stitches, progesterone shots etc.

When did you ladies feel symptoms? I don't feel any morning sickness or anything. Only thing is a bigger appetite and last pregnancy i was sick until 12 weeks. Today i am 5 weeks. I just don't remember when the nausea started and now i am feeling worried =[


----------



## hope88

Hi pebbles congrats on ur bfp. How you feeling?

Im 5w1d ive had 2 previous mc so this time ive been prescribed cyclogest and im taking baby asprin and pregnacare.

Hope its a happy and healthy 9 months for you


----------



## Wiggler

Hi Pebbles! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## hope88

Ich28 no nausea here. My only symptoms are heartburn, frequent peeing, tiredness early evening and sore breasts. I really want the morning sickness heck il take the all day sickness would make me feel as tho everythings going well. Oh that sounded abit screwed up :-s


----------



## lch28

i want the morning sickness too! lol.. do you think i should use my lmp for my tickers or ovulation date


----------



## nicole844

lch28 said:


> i want the morning sickness too! lol.. do you think i should use my lmp for my tickers or ovulation date

I use my lmp because I know i definitely ov'd at a different time than I thought and I would've sworn I was right! LMP is no doubt :thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

I just put 2 weeks in front of my ov date to do my tickers, and LMP is nowhere near accurate is this is my 3rd preg since then (beginning of feb). x x x


----------



## Storm7

Hi all,

I am cautiously entering here and wondered - can I join you? 

I lost baby No.2 in March at 12 weeks and found out I was pregnant on Friday :happydance::bfp::happydance:. I thought I was 8dpo but going by the tests I think I am further along. Going to book in to the Doctors and try and get to see someone ASAP re. dating. Clear Blue dig showed 2-3 weeks yesterday at what I work out to be 9dpo so I am pretty confused.


----------



## lch28

i will probably wait till monday for my scan too see what the dating is. i wanna change my tickers lol i don't think it is accurate - using ovulation date (i chart so i know when it was) i am only 4 weeks 2 days. welcome Storm


----------



## Wiggler

A day ahead of me lch :cloud9: x x x


----------



## shocker

I


----------



## shocker

I had a scan this morning... and saw the heartbeat :cloud9: I went to the walk in epu because I was worried that the amount of morning sickness im experiancing isnt normal, in the 2 hours that i was there i was sick 4 times, i was crying with exhaustion by the time I was called in. I saw little bean measuring perfectly on dates and the little heartbeat flickering away and got a picture and was told not to worry because baby was getting everything they needed from me and if it got any worse to call back and talk to someone, I was a nervous wreck going in but they were so good at reassuring me, i refused to look at the scan and lay with my hands over my eyes until she found the heartbeat, the doctor told me something which was very helpful, she said not to over analyse symptoms and compare to the last pregnancy because every pregnancy whether it is successful or not has entirely different amounts of hormones which is why sometimes you could be very ill and miscarry and the next time have no symptoms and carry to term, its a complete russian roulette that you cant control beyond trying to eat healthy and avoid smoking/alcohol


----------



## debzie

Welcome peoples. and storm.

I am going off lmp but as for once I ovd on cd .15 it doesnot make much difference to mine. 

Shocker Im so pleased that all is well and I am trying not to compare. I have had different symptoms with all my pregnancies. With my twin pregnancy and the one after that I was ill I was sick all the time and had insomnia. With my dd I had no ms until 8-9 weeks then with the last one nothing except extreme tiredness. so I am not praying for any symptoms really as none ate a reasurrance to me.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Spotting stopped, only had like a drop on the tp but had more blood on the inside but not a lot! I just had some progesterone left over from a previous pregnancy and figured since it was not a lot I'd start taking it. Took another pregnancy test at lunch and it was darker! Don't know what to think so I'm just gonna hold on hope, might take another test here in a little while, will update when I know something!


----------



## nicole844

3xscharmer said:


> Spotting stopped, only had like a drop on the tp but had more blood on the inside but not a lot! I just had some progesterone left over from a previous pregnancy and figured since it was not a lot I'd start taking it. Took another pregnancy test at lunch and it was darker! Don't know what to think so I'm just gonna hold on hope, might take another test here in a little while, will update when I know something!

That is GREAT news!! Your beanie is probably just getting nice & snug :thumbup: Stay positive and don't stress yourself (so easy to say right? lol) Tests getting darker is a great sign


----------



## GlitterandBug

Hi ladies! Congrats on all the new :bfp: !

I got a 3+ this morning - i know the digis can be a bit unreliable but for now it's given me the reassurance that hcg is going up and hopefully as it should be. 2 weeks til my scan.


----------



## Diamonddust

Hi Everyone, I thought I would say hello and post, I got my BFP yesterday after a break after loss in Jan, i'm cautiously 4 weeks and a bit pregnant EDD is 14th feb :) x


----------



## nicole844

Diamonddust said:


> Hi Everyone, I thought I would say hello and post, I got my BFP yesterday after a break after loss in Jan, i'm cautiously 4 weeks and a bit pregnant EDD is 14th feb :) x

Congrats! Bump buddies, I'm Valentines too :flower: SO many people have that EDD- i love it! Pun intended :rofl:


----------



## debzie

Charmer glad the spotting has stopped.

Welcome diamond.

Ich chances are all our edds change by our 12 week scans. Even if you chart it still can be out +- 3 days then for sperm to meet egg a further few days. 

How's everyone doing? I'm just soo tired today. Did not sleep much ladt night not for the want if trying.


----------



## debzie

Well done glitterbug on the 3+ it is so reasurring. X


----------



## 3xscharmer

So with the darkest fmu I got a lighter test this morning, thought it was all over and freaked out crying, etc. Then decided after about an hour, hour and a half hold and with light yellow pee I would test again and it's aroundabout the same as last night! So not really sure what's going on, if it's the test or what but I will keep yall updated and just pray I get a darker test tonight so I can stop freaking testing!


----------



## Diamonddust

nicole844 said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, I thought I would say hello and post, I got my BFP yesterday after a break after loss in Jan, i'm cautiously 4 weeks and a bit pregnant EDD is 14th feb :) x
> 
> Congrats! Bump buddies, I'm Valentines too :flower: SO many people have that EDD- i love it! Pun intended :rofl:Click to expand...

That's amazing  I'm sure it will get changed at the acting scan I don't think the EDD's often stay the same but I'm hopefull :sleep:


----------



## saysib

Hey girls! How is everyone today? 

I am nauseous, exhausted, super boated and my boobs hurt. I've still got a bit of cramping/discomfort going on and its really making me nervous, anyone else feeling a bit sensitive still?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, Saysib.

Sensitive how? As in worried, or physically?

I'm still super worried, though had an additional blood draw this morning, so hopefully those results will be comforting. 

I'm a little nauseous, but haven't actually gotten sick yet. My boobs are still very sore, but I find that comforting. Is that weird?


----------



## debzie

Saysib great symptoms. It is normal to still feel sensitive at such an early stage. Think we all are entitled to have wobbles. I still do have moments especially when i get backache it cramps. 

Allmac I thing each symotom us some comfort glad you have some.

U have added pregnancy insomnia to my symptom list. Couldnot sleep on sat night. Last night slept from midnight until 4am feel really tired right now but know when I go to bed I will be wide awake. 
So symptom wise I still have cramps and backache, extreme thirst, headache, sore boobs, bloated belly, increased appetite and dizzyness. 

Hope everyone is doing well. X


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

Hope its okay if I join!:flower: I'm due late February. Congratulations to you all! Been testing positive past week with early tests, went to doc today, got bloods taken and urine test was faint positive so fingers crossed. have sore BB and trapped wind enough to develop weapon of mass destruction, got mild thrush (can be a symptom apparently)but nothing else. technically my AF is not due until friday. Never thought i'd say i'm looking forward to nausea!!

Is anyone else testing once a day? tormenting myself comparing line colors. had MMC last october and chemical last month. really hoping for sticky bean this time. Trying to take 1 day at a time and stay positive. 

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Welcome, Sarena! 

I think you'll find a lot of repeat testers here.

I haven't, really, but I'm lucky, because I have a Doc who's following closely and have had several blood draws, so know that my numbers are where they should be.

Over 20,000 this morning, girls! I about fell on the floor when she told me. We were optimistically hoping for roughly 10,000, based on what my numbers were last week.


----------



## debzie

Welcome serena and congratulations. I was a two a day girl myself up until I. got a 3+ on a digi and now the lines are as dark as they can go its no fun. 


Allmac great betas. 

Looks like another long night for me I now feel wide awake and been up since 5 am. Wish me luck going to try and sleep.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Crossing my fingers for some sleep for you, debzie.


----------



## shocker

Welcome Sarena! congratulations :D dont worry about the repeat testing, i must've done about 15 positive tests, only stopped a few days ago! when you have no other way of reassuring yourself it can be helpful, i must have shares in clearblue at this point!

Today symptoms are sickness all day again, now with the added charm of empty retching every 5 minutes, BUT i kept down my dinner!!! :happydance: still feel nauseous but its nice to keep down at least one meal even if it was rather disgusting! Im so bloated that i feel like ive gained about 2 stone, my boobs feel like bowling balls,im very emotional and i generally look like death! I was praying for strong symptoms to put my mind at ease so i guess my prayers were answered :haha:

Has anyone else gotten counselling for their past losses? I never did but I went for some today as my gp suggested it, it was really helpful. I hadnt been wanting to bond with this baby in case something bad happens and I had my heart broken again, and I couldnt get myself out of the negative frame of mind that something definatly would, it was good to talk through it all and she suggested I talk to this baby and try and work on a bond, Im still terrified and skeptical but i guess its a step in the right direction


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, how is everyone going?

It seems my laid back, carefree state of mind has come to an end. I was super relaxed for the first 2 weeks but for the past few days I've gone into extreme worry mode. I know you can all relate to the fear of going through another loss- it's just unbearable.

Last night I had a dream that I was at a scan at 7 wks andeverything was wrong - that was the time I lost the baby last time. My first scan is booked for 7w4d - but I think it will actually be 7w based on ov date. Just counting down the days to the scan now (11 days)

Hope you're all managing to stay sane xx


----------



## waiting2012

I'm Stephanie, 38..Married to Jason, 35.
We have 3 wonderful kids between the two of us--Wesley (mine--is 17), Sahara (his--13), and Adrian (ours--11)..We've had multiple m/c's since having Adrian, with no known reason. I was started on Provera back in February of this year in hopes of something better happening and even since then--we had a m/c that ended with a D&C--that was in May. I haven't said anything to the dh about being pregnant again, I'm too scared to--like telling him will jinx it for us..I do drop hints though..My daughter asked me over the weekend if I was pregnant, I didn't say a word--I didn't know what to say..My kids are old enough now to understand one thing--if momma gets pregnant, she loses her babies..I've been as far along as 11 weeks and as little as 4 (which technically would be considered a chemical pregnancy). I quit dwelling on the would be edd dates a long time ago--I would end up mourning every month of the year if I did that--considering I had 2 m/c's prior to ever meeting my dh..:cry:
I paid for a reading with Gail, and was told that we would have a boy in 2013 our last..So I hope this is it..:cloud9:

My only concern is that yesterday and sunday, I was nauseated terribly, but today--not so bad..I did have some mild cramping briefly last night--and I know that is normal..Just seems awefully early to already have m/s...Fatigue I can handle--around 5pm the last few afternoons, I'm ready to find a bed and crawl in it--so tired, any bed will do..LOL.. You could follow the veins on my chest and end up in California or New York depending on which direction you head..:rofl:..And my (*)(*)'s are quite swollen and filling my bra out nicely..LOL...

My bumpbuddy; Want2bemommy4 m/c'ed yesterday--so for her I changed my ticker a bit--and will keep it that way till next week..I hope that my own countdown ticker can stay..I'm trying not test--to expensive--I have my positives and with Father's day coming up--I couldn't bare to see a negative and know that m/c was impending..

Lots of love and happy sticky :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Sarena

Hi Everyone!

Thanks for the warm welcome! Bought another supply of tests today, but am going to ration them to once every 2 days if i can! I do have a good feeling about this one, but am wary after last months chemical.....

Allmacsnow-how often did you give blood and when did you start? I gave blood yesterday(just under 4 weeks) but won't be tested again until scan(8 weeks) should i request more testing?

Debzie-hope you get some sleep, or at least an afternoon nap!:sleep:

Shocker-glad to see you got full on symptoms! Your counseling session sounds really good. If you've any more advice from session I'd love to hear it.

Lillylee-sounds like you had a bad nightmare! 11 days will fly by and I have fingers crossed for you!

waiting 2012-sorry to hear you've had a bad run of luck with pregnancies. Hope that gail turns out to be right!


wishing you all a good day,:hugs:

Sarena


----------



## NT123

Hi ladies, I found out I was pregnant today. It was 27th march that I found out at 11+2 at my scan that the baby, my first pregnancy, had passed at 9+6. I had an ERPC 2 days later and it was one of the worst experiences of my life and after much crying and heartache we made the decision that our wanting to have a baby was even stronger. For some reason I felt a physical need to hold something after the mmc. I ovulated 15 days ago and found out I was pg this morning. Last time i felt ill, had really sore boobs, sickness feeling, dihorrea, constant dreaming, really tired etc but only had very minor tummy cramps. This time i had what felt like a very strong uti, and other than that have got sore boobs and had one dizzy spell... Anyone else had less symptoms than their mc? Unsure if its a good thing or a bad thing! 
Last time we didn't tell anyone we were pg until the last minute but we have told people this time because of how much we needed them last time. I'm really apprehensive as I'm only just 4 weeks today and I'm booked in to se my GP next week. I figure I'm due mid feb. Scared witless but hoping this time our bean is here to stay x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Hi,
I found out I was pregnant (QUITE unexpectedly) on June 8th. I have 5 children ages 21, 19, 17, 14, and 5. I had my one and only mc in July/August of 2008 after seeing a hb just 3 days previous. I should be about 4w+6 today, and was supposed to be about 8 weeks when the last mc happened.
Although this was unplanned, I am still happy and absolutely TERRIFIED of going through another loss. I still mourn for "Blip", I still can't stand the loss date or "her" birthday, and I've been plagued by dreams of mc since it happened. It has gotten a little easier with time, but now, seeing a positive pregnancy test and the similarities in timing and how I completely did not expect to see that second line either time...I am so afraid to enjoy this. I must admit I get brief moments of happy bubbling up inside of me. I have risk factors being 41, and seeing stats on increased mc and increased risk of Downes etc. I figured I check in here for some support and feel a little better that I'm not the only one obsessed with TP checks :)


----------



## LilyLee

Welcome ladies :)

Girls I have updated the front page with all our due dates - just let me know if your dates change, and if I don't have a date down for you let me know your EDD :)


----------



## NT123

Lilylee i think my date is 19th but this could change once i see the doc


----------



## PerpetualMama

Why is it when you count back 3 months from your LMP and add a week, you get a different date then counting 40 weeks from the LMP? This puts me at Feb 13th or Feb 16th depending on my method. Calling my doc today about folic acid intake so will request the date they're going to use. I suspect they will say Feb 17th, they always seem to add 8 days not 7 lol.


----------



## Diamonddust

LilyLee said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone going?
> 
> It seems my laid back, carefree state of mind has come to an end. I was super relaxed for the first 2 weeks but for the past few days I've gone into extreme worry mode. I know you can all relate to the fear of going through another loss- it's just unbearable.
> 
> Last night I had a dream that I was at a scan at 7 wks andeverything was wrong - that was the time I lost the baby last time. My first scan is booked for 7w4d - but I think it will actually be 7w based on ov date. Just counting down the days to the scan now (11 days)
> 
> Hope you're all managing to stay sane xx

Hi Lilly lee,

I'm sure everything will be just perfect, it's normal to get worried about everything, I've been exactly the same, every tiny twinge, and when I don't feel so sick I start to panic, but my OH is really good he takes me by my arms and tells me our baby is absolutely perfect, so here's me "cyberly" taking you by the arms and telling you not to worry, im sure your little bundle of fun is perfect too! 
Laura x


----------



## LilyLee

Diamonddust said:


> LilyLee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone going?
> 
> It seems my laid back, carefree state of mind has come to an end. I was super relaxed for the first 2 weeks but for the past few days I've gone into extreme worry mode. I know you can all relate to the fear of going through another loss- it's just unbearable.
> 
> Last night I had a dream that I was at a scan at 7 wks andeverything was wrong - that was the time I lost the baby last time. My first scan is booked for 7w4d - but I think it will actually be 7w based on ov date. Just counting down the days to the scan now (11 days)
> 
> Hope you're all managing to stay sane xx
> 
> Hi Lilly lee,
> 
> I'm sure everything will be just perfect, it's normal to get worried about everything, I've been exactly the same, every tiny twinge, and when I don't feel so sick I start to panic, but my OH is really good he takes me by my arms and tells me our baby is absolutely perfect, so here's me "cyberly" taking you by the arms and telling you not to worry, im sure your little bundle of fun is perfect too!
> Laura xClick to expand...

Thanks so much for this Laura :) I'm so emotional at the moment it actually made me tear up lol. Let's hope all our bubs are perfect x


----------



## Diamonddust

LilyLee said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilyLee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone going?
> 
> It seems my laid back, carefree state of mind has come to an end. I was super relaxed for the first 2 weeks but for the past few days I've gone into extreme worry mode. I know you can all relate to the fear of going through another loss- it's just unbearable.
> 
> Last night I had a dream that I was at a scan at 7 wks andeverything was wrong - that was the time I lost the baby last time. My first scan is booked for 7w4d - but I think it will actually be 7w based on ov date. Just counting down the days to the scan now (11 days)
> 
> Hope you're all managing to stay sane xx
> 
> Hi Lilly lee,
> 
> I'm sure everything will be just perfect, it's normal to get worried about everything, I've been exactly the same, every tiny twinge, and when I don't feel so sick I start to panic, but my OH is really good he takes me by my arms and tells me our baby is absolutely perfect, so here's me "cyberly" taking you by the arms and telling you not to worry, im sure your little bundle of fun is perfect too!
> Laura xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for this Laura :) I'm so emotional at the moment it actually made me tear up lol. Let's hope all our bubs are perfect xClick to expand...

Oh no you must not tear up, you'll get me going :hugs: it's all going to be just perfect x


----------



## NT123

its what we are all here for, to be there to lean on, at the moment im worried about my lack of symptoms... hoping my hormone levels are high rnough and given that i have not had a child means i dont know if it can go right. the mmc was so painful i think i prefer to be in the frame of mind that as long as i do everything i can there is nothing further i can do other than leave it to my body but at the moment the lack of symptoms is a concern that makes me think things are going to fail.


----------



## Diamonddust

:hugs: I am sure everything will be ok, sometimes you wont feel anything until 6 weeks, Every pregnancy is differant, and you just have to think positive, Have you had your levels checked? I know here in the UK we can get the HCG blood tests taken privetly and they cost around £34.00 each, maybe that wuld help put your mind at ease? xx



NT123 said:


> its what we are all here for, to be there to lean on, at the moment im worried about my lack of symptoms... hoping my hormone levels are high rnough and given that i have not had a child means i dont know if it can go right. the mmc was so painful i think i prefer to be in the frame of mind that as long as i do everything i can there is nothing further i can do other than leave it to my body but at the moment the lack of symptoms is a concern that makes me think things are going to fail.


----------



## NT123

i dont have a doctors appt until 22nd (im in the UK too!) , so i will be 5 +3 by then, i will be asking the doc to test the levels at that point. i just had more symptoms a week ago than i do now, its strange and i cant understand why they have died off, might be because implantation has settled in etc but im always going to think the worst now i think. im almost trying to pretend im not pregnant just to get through this. before 8 weeks to the first main scan seemed miles away, this time it will feel like its rushing up on me.

probably one of the few people out there praying for morning sickness!!


----------



## Jessica28

NT123 - You are not alone///I pray for m/s every night. Didn't feel pregnant with my first which ended in a mmc and now I am preggo again and concerned about the lack of symptoms....


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you ladies! 
Reading through the posts that are recent, and realize I'm sooo not alone right now...I think I have a little going against me since I've not reached that 4 wk mark yet, but should in a couple of days and like everyone else--scared and dreading getting past the AF due date..I guess that's what I get for testing early--but when you've been ttc for 11 years and just want that "last" take home baby--you end up testing early..LOL..

I def think every pregnancy is different--and its funny--you would think after all the times I've been pg--whether lost or not--I would know by now to not expect anything but the unexpected, yet I find myself going "is this normal???"...I don't think there is a "normal" when pregnant because like every child, every pregnancy is different..I missed the m/s yesterday morning and tried to not think about it but it was back this morning--full force...I was in bed by 8pm and I was trying hard to stay up to see the new episode of "Teen Mom"...:dohh:... And as far as age goes..38 is getting up there too and puts me at a risk for Down's as well...But if all goes well--I'm opting out of amnio, etc because I wouldn't terminate if the baby did... I have had the joy of helping take care of a Down's baby who is now 6 yrs old and in regular school--she's a joy to have and even though her parents have been plagued with health issues--I couldn't imagine her not being here! :) I guess I have to put my faith in God, that if this is the sticky baby we are supposed to have--it will be..

Welcome to the new ladies! :dust: that we all get to bring them home in February!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning ladies, and welcome to our newbies!

Hoping for a H&H 9 months for us all.

Sarena, my doc sent me for bloodwork at 14 dpo (the morning I took a hpt, I called and had them send a lab sheet over), then 18 dpo (to see a progression) and then again a week after that - 25 dpo (to see if it continued to progress). I don't know if that is normal over here, or if he does it for all of his patients, because he's a fs, or if he did it because of my chemical a few months back. It did help me though. If you're worried, you could always ask... the worst they can do is say no.

I've booked our first scan with him... next Tues, should put me at 6w2d, and I'm HOPING that'll be late enough to see a heartbeat :D


----------



## rosebud111

hi everyone! well i'm beyond excited to join this thread and hope that i can stay here! i got my :bfp: 2 days ago! this is cycle 4 TTC. so far i am staying a lot calmer than the other times and have only told DH. we are both excited but not talking too much about it yet until some more time passes. i am worried though. i feel so "normal" like some of you other ladies feel. i feel twinges and cramps in my lower abdomen and a little soreness in my bbs, and very fatigued...but nothing major. i can't wait until another week or 2 when hopefully things kick in! i am worried about my hormone levels so my dr. let me go in for blood tests yesterday. hopefully i will hear back today. i looked up february's birthstone and found out that it is amethyst. i like to make jewelry and luckily i found 2 rose quartz (stone for fertility) and amethyst stretchy bracelets that i made a few months ago. i am going to wear them every day! it's such a coincidence that i used that stone combination because i had no idea i would be expecting in february! maybe it's a good sign! :crib:

so happy to meet you all!!! hope you all are feeling great and wishing you h&h 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## Sarena

Thanks AllMacsnow-sounds like comprehensive testing. My doctor basically said good luck, and the scan will reveal all- i had to ask for an early scan to be scheduled! At least i will get first blood test, and see where to go from there. 

Since i've had chemical and MMC, I am testing like :wacko: once a day, and if the line does not show up fast enough I get worried! Trying to do it every second day but its hard! First thing i do every morning is jump up to bathroom to test! One thing i've noticed is the test line may not be getting much darker-very gradual increase but it is getting thicker-is that okay or should line be getting darker each time?

With regard to symptoms i did not have nausea with my MMC-just sore boobs, excess saliva and hunger! I read somewhere that around 70% of expectant mothers get nausea, so I'm hoping thats I am one of the 30%. If its okay i'd like to compare symptoms. Based on when i first got positive result I think I'm 4 weeks pregnant roughly. 

So far I've sore BB to touch, and they feel tiny bit fuller, skin on chin breaking out a bit, mild thrush-now gone, trapped wind, bloating(pants don't fit already?!)and hunger. Also had dreams last night, and i don't dream often. Hows everyone else getting on with symptoms? I worry that no nausea =weak hormones. Actually looking forward to having it!


----------



## Diamonddust

Sarena said:


> Thanks AllMacsnow-sounds like comprehensive testing. My doctor basically said good luck, and the scan will reveal all- i had to ask for an early scan to be scheduled! At least i will get first blood test, and see where to go from there.
> 
> Since i've had chemical and MMC, I am testing like :wacko: once a day, and if the line does not show up fast enough I get worried! Trying to do it every second day but its hard! First thing i do every morning is jump up to bathroom to test! One thing i've noticed is the test line may not be getting much darker-very gradual increase but it is getting thicker-is that okay or should line be getting darker each time?
> 
> With regard to symptoms i did not have nausea with my MMC-just sore boobs, excess saliva and hunger! I read somewhere that around 70% of expectant mothers get nausea, so I'm hoping thats I am one of the 30%. If its okay i'd like to compare symptoms. Based on when i first got positive result I think I'm 4 weeks pregnant roughly.
> 
> So far I've sore BB to touch, and they feel tiny bit fuller, skin on chin breaking out a bit, mild thrush-now gone, trapped wind, bloating(pants don't fit already?!)and hunger. Also had dreams last night, and i don't dream often. Hows everyone else getting on with symptoms? I worry that no nausea =weak hormones. Actually looking forward to having it!

I don't know about the testing as I did a FR a day after my period was due (9th) and got the BFP about 20 sec's after I started peeing, I did another on the 11th and super fast i'd say 10 secs after the BFP came up, the lines are pretty dark but not sure compared to others, I just did a clear blue digi and I got 2-3 and the doctor did one and it was again a BFP, not sure how quickly that came up though. 

Symptoms so far, very sore boobs, extreamly dark rings around areolas, bad wind (from both ends) :cry: I find that one really embarresing and cringeworthy! I have a runny nose, bloated tummy, hunger attacks, but not constantly and get sickness feeling but i've not been sick as of yet "touch wood" I am sure that all pregnancies are differant, so while some may have only a couple of the symptoms others I am sure will have loads more. xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Sarena- I have that extreme hunger like you cannot fill me up hunger, sore bb, no energy/tired, twinges and aches in the pelvic region, feels real heavy, lots of greasy forehead and new acne. I get little bursts of nausea, but no vomiting, sour stomach right now. Most of my pregnancies m/s didn't start until around 6 weeks or so. I have 5 children and the first 4 my morning sickness was horrendous-I vomited until month 8 with my first. My 5th child was with my new husband and m/s wasn't nearly as bad, just the sour stomach and I threw up a few times. As long as I ate constantly I was fine. With my mmc I had the hunger, a little bit of nausea and sour stomach, and sore bbs. I started to miscarry somewhere between 7 and 8 weeks (I actually lost "her" about the time I was supposed to miss my second period). I know I was prone to m/s when I was younger (Oldest child is 21+) but given 6 years ago I didn't throw up much, just had the bottomless pit, metallic taste in my mouth, please feed me again feeling, I am thinking either my body has changed with age, or something about the genetics of the child itself is making my body react differntly. I too would welcome some m/s just as reassurance.

My doc appt is not until July 13th. I will be somewhere around 9 weeks then. no early scans even suggested by the doctor :/. I'm anxious to get past 8 weeks, even better 13 weeks. Told my 4 oldest kids this morning about the newest possibility. I'm trying to do everything differently than with my mmc.


----------



## waiting2012

rosebud111 said:


> hi everyone! well i'm beyond excited to join this thread and hope that i can stay here! i got my :bfp: 2 days ago! this is cycle 4 TTC. so far i am staying a lot calmer than the other times and have only told DH. we are both excited but not talking too much about it yet until some more time passes. i am worried though. i feel so "normal" like some of you other ladies feel. i feel twinges and cramps in my lower abdomen and a little soreness in my bbs, and very fatigued...but nothing major. i can't wait until another week or 2 when hopefully things kick in! i am worried about my hormone levels so my dr. let me go in for blood tests yesterday. hopefully i will hear back today. i looked up february's birthstone and found out that it is amethyst. i like to make jewelry and luckily i found 2 rose quartz (stone for fertility) and amethyst stretchy bracelets that i made a few months ago. i am going to wear them every day! it's such a coincidence that i used that stone combination because i had no idea i would be expecting in february! maybe it's a good sign! :crib:
> 
> so happy to meet you all!!! hope you all are feeling great and wishing you h&h 9 months!! :flower:

Hey Rosebud...Looks like we are due the same time...Its good to see someone else here that got that very early/but due late Feb positive! :thumbup:

I just so want to make it as far as the other ladies are right now...How are you feeling? I'm finding that there are 2 things I'm noticing the most--the nausea and the fatigue...:haha:


----------



## Sarena

Perpetual Mamma-I like your thinking regarding doing everything differently to MMC. Were your kids delighted? This time round I am praying, and I'm not religious-nor are my family...I'll try everything and anything.

Diamonddust-know what you mean about embarrassing wind...my HB:shy: actually got a shock last night in bed from it!

On another thread had discussion about taking low dose aspirin(75mg) for first trimester as precaution-what do ye think? anyone trying it out?


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm not taking anything extra. I saw that too but I thought it was with geritol and it was to aid conception. But I could have read a different post?
I told DD (19) first, and she was shocked. I didn't get a real response from her and I think it's because she lost one in February and would have been 6 months along now. I went in with her for her u/s and I saw no heartbeat, doc's confirmed the loss and she had to wait another 2 + weeks to miscarry :(. I told DD (14) next and thought she would be mad but she was happy. I told DS (17) right after and he was like "wow... too soon to know if it's a boy or girl right? I want a boy!" DD (21) gave me a feminist view of women's choices to decide if and when we should reproduce or not and when decide for ourselves when it's appropriate to stop having kids, she also showed shock that DH and I even DTD (ewwww) and eventually said she was a little excited. I will not be telling DS (5) for a little while, because he's a major talker!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

I did read to avoid green tea because it inhibits folic acid absorption...


----------



## rosebud111

waiting2012 said:


> rosebud111 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! well i'm beyond excited to join this thread and hope that i can stay here! i got my :bfp: 2 days ago! this is cycle 4 TTC. so far i am staying a lot calmer than the other times and have only told DH. we are both excited but not talking too much about it yet until some more time passes. i am worried though. i feel so "normal" like some of you other ladies feel. i feel twinges and cramps in my lower abdomen and a little soreness in my bbs, and very fatigued...but nothing major. i can't wait until another week or 2 when hopefully things kick in! i am worried about my hormone levels so my dr. let me go in for blood tests yesterday. hopefully i will hear back today. i looked up february's birthstone and found out that it is amethyst. i like to make jewelry and luckily i found 2 rose quartz (stone for fertility) and amethyst stretchy bracelets that i made a few months ago. i am going to wear them every day! it's such a coincidence that i used that stone combination because i had no idea i would be expecting in february! maybe it's a good sign! :crib:
> 
> so happy to meet you all!!! hope you all are feeling great and wishing you h&h 9 months!! :flower:
> 
> Hey Rosebud...Looks like we are due the same time...Its good to see someone else here that got that very early/but due late Feb positive! :thumbup:
> 
> I just so want to make it as far as the other ladies are right now...How are you feeling? I'm finding that there are 2 things I'm noticing the most--the nausea and the fatigue...:haha:Click to expand...

hi waiting! yes, i'm definitely happy to meet someone else w/the same due date! i was so happy to get my bfp so soon but now i don't know if i regret it because it's so early. my dr called me. she said my levels are good from the blood test so i don't need progesterone and to go back in one week for another test to see how i'm progressing. 

i just want time to go by! so you are experiencing nausea? are you snacking on saltine crackers? that is usually helpful. i am experiencing fatigue too but i'm not sure if its the pregnancy or if its because i haven't had my usual morning cup of coffee since i tested! :coffee: yesterday i went home, had dinner, and napped for an hour! ha ha dh was like ?? 

what else are you experiencing?


----------



## waiting2012

Rosebud...No saltines..LOL...I'm drinking gatorade though--seems to help a bit...I do find I snack a bit more... but that's about it...

I will try to be on later...I have to wake the kiddos up from nap where I work... 

Heres to all the joyous aches and pains we hope to have!! :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Has anybody else found that TIME HAS *NEVER* GONE SLOWER? LOL


----------



## Diamonddust

AllMacsNow said:


> Has anybody else found that TIME HAS *NEVER* GONE SLOWER? LOL

soooooo slow, previously my days flew by, with not enough hours in the day, now I am twiddling my thumbs when I finish work LOL


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Has anybody else found that TIME HAS *NEVER* GONE SLOWER? LOL

Just a few weeks ago I was lamenting on how fast time is flying, kids are growing up, years HALF over! Now it's slowing down, and by December and January I hope all of us are experiencing the draaagggg of the last trimester :)) I will welcome it because it means I'm there! WOOT!:happydance:


----------



## shocker

allmacsnow said:


> has anybody else found that time has *never* gone slower? Lol

definatly!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Good Morning Ladies!
Off to work after I stuff my face (again). I hope this morning finds you all well...or "sick" if that's what your hoping for :winkwink:


----------



## Jessica28

Still no sickness for me :(
But did another test and it was super dark...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hooray for super dark tests, Jessica! 

Perpetual, have a great day at work!

Morning, ladies. 

I'm still mildly nauseous almost all the time, but the tenderness in my 'girls' is subsiding... which is kind of freaking me out. I mean, I realize that they shouldn't be sore for the whole 9 months, but it was a physical reminder for me that all is still going according to plan, lol.


----------



## Storm7

Good afternoon all. 

I am still cautiously hopping between here and ttc as I am still nervy about everything. I have contacted my gp and midwife only to be told that as I have only had one loss no early scan or blood test is available to me. Very frustrating as I am so worried and due to my crazy cycles since the miscarriage I don't know if I am 4 or 6 weeks pregnant or even somewhere in between! The 9 dpo digi that said 2-3 weeks suggests I am more than the 4 weeks (dpo could be out as I don't chart). So I have booked a private scan for 8th July when I will at least 7 weeks (in theory). It can not come soon enough!

My edd is either the 4th feb or 21st (the latter was my dd's edd in 2010 she arrived on the 23rd). I am due to be a bridesmaid on the 2nd so if the first date is right things could get interesting! 

Hope you all stay happy and healthy!


----------



## rosebud111

Morning ladies! Or evening, depending on where you are! I hope you all are feeling great today! Last night I went to sleep at 8:30pm again! I am drunk w/sleep by 7pm and I also feel so bloated. 

Do you ladies plan to keep your :bfp: a secret until you have passed the 3 month milestone? I'm in a bit of a dilemma. Tomorrow night we are taking my mother-in-law out to dinner for her birthday and DH's other family members will be there. When we get together, everyone has wine & cocktails! I never skip so I think she will notice. DH has a big family and the last time we told her, she told everyone out of excitement. This time we are going to keep it a secret until the 3 month mark. Anyway, any recommendations on any white lies I can tell as to why I'm not drinking?


----------



## rosebud111

Storm7 said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I am still cautiously hopping between here and ttc as I am still nervy about everything. I have contacted my gp and midwife only to be told that as I have only had one loss no early scan or blood test is available to me. Very frustrating as I am so worried and due to my crazy cycles since the miscarriage I don't know if I am 4 or 6 weeks pregnant or even somewhere in between! The 9 dpo digi that said 2-3 weeks suggests I am more than the 4 weeks (dpo could be out as I don't chart). So I have booked a private scan for 8th July when I will at least 7 weeks (in theory). It can not come soon enough!
> 
> My edd is either the 4th feb or 21st (the latter was my dd's edd in 2010 she arrived on the 23rd). I am due to be a bridesmaid on the 2nd so if the first date is right things could get interesting!
> 
> Hope you all stay happy and healthy!

Hello Storm, I'm so sorry for your previous loss. But as you've probably heard, having 1 loss usually doesn't mean you will have another one so the odds are in your favor! My advice would be to try to relax (I know it's hard!) until your appointment and try to enjoy your pregnancy! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! :flower:


----------



## NT123

rosebud111 said:


> Morning ladies! Or evening, depending on where you are! I hope you all are feeling great today! Last night I went to sleep at 8:30pm again! I am drunk w/sleep by 7pm and I also feel so bloated.
> 
> Do you ladies plan to keep your :bfp: a secret until you have passed the 3 month milestone? I'm in a bit of a dilemma. Tomorrow night we are taking my mother-in-law out to dinner for her birthday and DH's other family members will be there. When we get together, everyone has wine & cocktails! I never skip so I think she will notice. DH has a big family and the last time we told her, she told everyone out of excitement. This time we are going to keep it a secret until the 3 month mark. Anyway, any recommendations on any white lies I can tell as to why I'm not drinking?

If u say you are taking an antibiotic which conflicts with alcohol and so u can't drink, or get DH to down all ur drinks, or order a virgin vodka and coke, lol !


----------



## AllMacsNow

Welcome newbies... 

Storm, I hope you get it all figured out :D. No worries, you'll be fine this time around, and by the time you have your scan, you'll have your EDD all sorted out too!

And rosebud, I agree with NT... if you just say something about a conflicting med, maybe they'll let you off the hook! We are trying to keep it a secret until almost 3 months too, so I completely understand. We'll probably tell people around 10 weeks or so, because we'll be seeing both of our families from out of town within a week or 2... and would much rather be able to tell them all in person... so it'll be close, but not quite 3 months.


----------



## waiting2012

Hello!!! And Happy Pre Friday Ladies!!! 

Rosebud--I would def use the "taking sinus or cold medicine" or antibiotics to sway to many questions..Its not secret that you wouldn't mix alcohol with allergy meds or pain meds even...I'm sure ya'll be fine! And :happydance:! one more day and we will be 4 weeks!! :happydance::happydance:
Any new sx hun?? I hear ya on the sleep!! OMG...I've never been so exhausted by 5pm in my life! Yesterday was rough--had choir practice from 630-730 and the ladies kept asking, "are you alright?"..I felt like asking for a pillow..LOL and tonite, at 630 we are meeting with the Army recruiter to go over what our oldest needs to do to enlist..He's going to be senior next year in high school and that is what he's chosen to do with his future..I'm one proud momma! :) 
I haven't told my dh yet about this bean--I was wanting to surprise him on Father's Day...Man, its been hard to..going to bed early, nearly puking every morning, I absolutely don't want him to touch me:rofl:...This morning on the way out the door, I had to stop at the kitchen trash--he asked, "Morning sickness??" with his eyes cocked and the stupidest grin ever..I just played it off, but I think he's putting 2 and 2 together..LOL...

Welcome to the new ladies!! :dust: that we may all have sticky-sticky-sticky beans!!


----------



## waiting2012

Jessica28 said:


> Still no sickness for me :(
> But did another test and it was super dark...

Don't worry hun...I'm sure it will come! I'll be glad to share mine with you! This has been going on since this past sunday--9dpo...I was like that with my youngest too..I think its a girl thing..With my son, I didn't get m/s till the 7th week and it only last 2 weeks at that...:hugs:



Storm7 said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> I am still cautiously hopping between here and ttc as I am still nervy about everything. I have contacted my gp and midwife only to be told that as I have only had one loss no early scan or blood test is available to me. Very frustrating as I am so worried and due to my crazy cycles since the miscarriage I don't know if I am 4 or 6 weeks pregnant or even somewhere in between! The 9 dpo digi that said 2-3 weeks suggests I am more than the 4 weeks (dpo could be out as I don't chart). So I have booked a private scan for 8th July when I will at least 7 weeks (in theory). It can not come soon enough!
> 
> My edd is either the 4th feb or 21st (the latter was my dd's edd in 2010 she arrived on the 23rd). I am due to be a bridesmaid on the 2nd so if the first date is right things could get interesting!
> 
> Hope you all stay happy and healthy!

Have you thought about the possibility of twins, Storm? Could be you've got double the hcg because there are double the beans in there!:haha::thumbup: Or your dates are just off a bit... How awesome would two be! Rather someone else than me...LOL...Good luck with your scan hun!


----------



## Storm7

waiting2012 said:


> Have you thought about the possibility of twins, Storm? Could be you've got double the hcg because there are double the beans in there!:haha::thumbup: Or your dates are just off a bit... How awesome would two be! Rather someone else than me...LOL...Good luck with your scan hun!

You aren't the first to make that comment.... I guess we will see on the 8th July! 

We are also trying to keep things quiet and not tell too many people. We have told my Mum as her support was invaluable last time and my best friend, DH wants to tell his parents on Father's Day but then lips will be sealed till 12 week scan. Not sure I could have kept it from DH though so well done!


----------



## waiting2012

Storm.. I cant wait to tell the hubby.. Im sure the minute I do, EVERYONE and their brother, neighbor's cousin-sister's-best friend will know too.. :rofl: for me its easier to wait to tell people than to tell them early and it all goto hell.. At least now I can enjoy what lasting moments I have...


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh I would love twins :cloud9:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Me too, Wiggler!


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Hooray for super dark tests, Jessica!
> 
> Perpetual, have a great day at work!
> 
> Morning, ladies.
> 
> I'm still mildly nauseous almost all the time, but the tenderness in my 'girls' is subsiding... which is kind of freaking me out. I mean, I realize that they shouldn't be sore for the whole 9 months, but it was a physical reminder for me that all is still going according to plan, lol.

My girls are less tender too...so I'm right there with ya!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Doc gave me February 15th as my due date, and I get a scan within a few days after my appt on July 13th :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

I am due Feb 15th too :happydance:

I will most likely have to wait until september for my scan :( I will be asking, well... begging my doctor when I see them in 2 weeks :haha: But my EPU is stretched thin so its doubtful x x x


----------



## cgav1424

Hello lovely ladies!

I found out I was pregnant last Sunday and have been lurking about the first tri boards, but I'm so cautious that I couldn't bring myself to post. We've had 2 miscarriages, but have 2 beautiful and wonderful children who are the light of our lives to balance out the pain. Online due date calculators have put me around Valentine's Day. <3

I'm trying to remain positive, but realistic at the same time! I've been POAS like crazy and have never gotten anything other than a faint +. I did use a digi so I could wrap it and give it to my husband for our anniversary. I had a leftover one that I took yesterday and it still says PREGNANT but my other hpts are all faint, faint lines. This is freaking me out because I'm thinking it means my hcg level is really low?!?! I have yet to go in for any blood work because I obsess about the numbers and it makes me really anxious. I've been taking my pre-natals religiously and had some prometrium leftover from my last pregnancy so started that the night I got my hpt. 

Anyway, enough of my rant. I don't want to bring any negative thoughts or feelings to this lovely board... I just needed to vent because as sympathetic as DH is... he doesn't quite get it. 

Thanks for letting me crash your thread and happy and healthy pregnancies to you all!


----------



## nicole844

cgav1424 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> I found out I was pregnant last Sunday and have been lurking about the first tri boards, but I'm so cautious that I couldn't bring myself to post. We've had 2 miscarriages, but have 2 beautiful and wonderful children who are the light of our lives to balance out the pain. Online due date calculators have put me around Valentine's Day. <3
> 
> I'm trying to remain positive, but realistic at the same time! I've been POAS like crazy and have never gotten anything other than a faint +. I did use a digi so I could wrap it and give it to my husband for our anniversary. I had a leftover one that I took yesterday and it still says PREGNANT but my other hpts are all faint, faint lines. This is freaking me out because I'm thinking it means my hcg level is really low?!?! I have yet to go in for any blood work because I obsess about the numbers and it makes me really anxious. I've been taking my pre-natals religiously and had some prometrium leftover from my last pregnancy so started that the night I got my hpt.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my rant. I don't want to bring any negative thoughts or feelings to this lovely board... I just needed to vent because as sympathetic as DH is... he doesn't quite get it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me crash your thread and happy and healthy pregnancies to you all!

Aww sweetheart! CONGRATS!! You came to the right board, I think we all have these feelings after loss. Most important is to not stress yourself out, not good for your little bean on board. Have you scheduled an appointment yet? I just had mine at 4 weeks 5 days and got to see the sac :thumbup: It was comforting, but my progesterone came back at only 15. Does anyone know if this is low? Reading online it sounds like it is...


----------



## cgav1424

Nicole,

Thank you for your encouragement! For the most part, I've been able to remain calm and not stress out too much. I was doing so well until I peed on that darn stick and was expecting a super dark line and saw that it was still as faint as it was last week. Now I'm worried about an ectopic and even though I have an appointment on Monday... I'm thinking of calling my OB tomorrow and talking to him about my concerns. Hopefully he can at least get me in for an u/s to confirm the sac being in the uterus. 

As for your progesterone level, 15 isn't too bad. If your doctor didn't prescribe you any sort of supplement and you'd feel better if you were on them, then he/she will probably prescribe them for you. Progesterone supplements can only help not harm a pregnancy.


----------



## LilyLee

Welcome cgav, fingers crossed this is your sticky bean. I have added you to the front page :)

It seems like the MS is just starting fir me today. I woke up feeling great, went fir a run, cane home and jumped in the shower, then it hot me all of a sudden and I had to spew! I didn't even make it out of the shower gross! Hadn't been too bad over the rest of the day tho :)

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## hope88

Morning ladies. How are you all? Ive made it to 6 week mark today im really nervous about next week as last time i started brown spotting at 7w3d which lead to mc at 8w3d which was around when my period would have been due. So today i wake up with a sore throat so i start googling it (i no i shouldnt have) and now its got me worrying about strep throat :-s has anyone had a sore throat since becoming pregnant and it was just that and went away?


----------



## Jessica28

cgav - When I first tested, both my lines were really faint but I waited over a week and tested again and now the lines are super dark! Just test again in a few days!


----------



## LilyLee

Hi hope, I had a sore throat for most of this week but it's seemed to have gone. Hopefully it's nothing xx
We are very similar in that I'm also 6 weeks and had brown spotting at 7 weeks, although I had a scan straight away and saw that the baby had died. I had a D&C as they suspected it wad molar (which fortunately it wasn't) so let's just try to be positive and male it through the next couple weeks xx


----------



## hope88

Hey .thanks. hopefully just a sore throat then. Fingers crossed for us all. Are you doing anything differently this time? Am defo trying to stay possitive


----------



## LilyLee

Not doing anything differently at all, I do feel a bit different this time tho. I think more fatigued and less sick (so far) but last time my hcg was really high (higher than normal range - although I have no idea if that has anything to do with whatever caused the mc) so hoping things are more 'normal' this time.

Work is really busy at the moment, which is good in that it's taking my mind off things, however bad because I'm so exhausted :)

Will this be your first bub? (this question is for everyone)


----------



## Wiggler

This will be baby 3 for us :cloud9:

Did a digi a minute ago, 3+! I am so happy, that means my hormone levels are already higher then they were for me at 6.4 weeks with my second MC. Its taken a lot of the fear away x x x


----------



## NT123

First baby for me ... Hopefully x


----------



## Storm7

Baby number 2 for us. Our first was born 23/2/2010 so I am heading for expensive Februarys for years to come!


----------



## Jessica28

This will be my first but second pregnancy...miscarried in Jan.


----------



## rosebud111

NT123 said:


> rosebud111 said:
> 
> 
> If u say you are taking an antibiotic which conflicts with alcohol and so u can't drink, or get DH to down all ur drinks, or order a virgin vodka and coke, lol !
> 
> NT123  LOL DH would love to down all my drinks maybe a little too much!
> 
> 
> 
> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Welcome newbies...
> 
> Storm, I hope you get it all figured out :D. No worries, you'll be fine this time around, and by the time you have your scan, you'll have your EDD all sorted out too!
> 
> And rosebud, I agree with NT... if you just say something about a conflicting med, maybe they'll let you off the hook! We are trying to keep it a secret until almost 3 months too, so I completely understand. We'll probably tell people around 10 weeks or so, because we'll be seeing both of our families from out of town within a week or 2... and would much rather be able to tell them all in person... so it'll be close, but not quite 3 months.Click to expand...
> 
> ALLMACS  I think I might have to go w/your and NTs suggestion and say Im on antibiotics or that Im getting over a cold so Im not in the mood for drinking. How nice that you will be able to tell your family members all at once and youre right you will be close enough to you 3 month mark anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> Hello!!! And Happy Pre Friday Ladies!!!
> 
> Rosebud--I would def use the "taking sinus or cold medicine" or antibiotics to sway to many questions..Its not secret that you wouldn't mix alcohol with allergy meds or pain meds even...I'm sure ya'll be fine! And :happydance:! one more day and we will be 4 weeks!! :happydance::happydance:
> Any new sx hun?? I hear ya on the sleep!! OMG...I've never been so exhausted by 5pm in my life! Yesterday was rough--had choir practice from 630-730 and the ladies kept asking, "are you alright?"..I felt like asking for a pillow..LOL and tonite, at 630 we are meeting with the Army recruiter to go over what our oldest needs to do to enlist..He's going to be senior next year in high school and that is what he's chosen to do with his future..I'm one proud momma! :)
> I haven't told my dh yet about this bean--I was wanting to surprise him on Father's Day...Man, its been hard to..going to bed early, nearly puking every morning, I absolutely don't want him to touch me:rofl:...This morning on the way out the door, I had to stop at the kitchen trash--he asked, "Morning sickness??" with his eyes cocked and the stupidest grin ever..I just played it off, but I think he's putting 2 and 2 together..LOL...
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies!! :dust: that we may all have sticky-sticky-sticky beans!!Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting  Thanks for the advice! Woohoo I just realized we are officially 4 weeks! Being that you are so busy w/your other kids must help the time pass. Wow about your son signing up for the military! He will have so many great benefits! I am still tired like you and now Im starting to feel nauseous. Its really weird actually -- if I dont snack on something every 2 hours I will begin to feel nauseous so Ive stocked up on fruit and nuts. DH says that makes absolutely NO sense to feel nauseous when you are hungry? Lol. I am wearing my skinny jeans to work today and they already feel snug in the stomach area and I feel pressure. I hope thats good too. I might have to break out the belly bands by next week. Love those!Click to expand...


----------



## rosebud111

LilyLee said:


> Not doing anything differently at all, I do feel a bit different this time tho. I think more fatigued and less sick (so far) but last time my hcg was really high (higher than normal range - although I have no idea if that has anything to do with whatever caused the mc) so hoping things are more 'normal' this time.
> 
> Work is really busy at the moment, which is good in that it's taking my mind off things, however bad because I'm so exhausted :)
> 
> Will this be your first bub? (this question is for everyone)

Welcome to all the new february mommas! 

Lily - Your symptoms sound so much better from your last experience. I noticed that you are running/exercising. I was working out a lot too but I stopped because I'm worried about m/c. Are you working out the same or taking it a little easier when you run? I really want to go back to the gym!

This is our first bub after 3 losses. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## hope88

This is 3rd pregnancy but will be first bubz.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies soo sorry for being awol been at work and had some major wobble days so hanging on in pal after recurrent loss. I am at the stage now ehere i lost one of my twins and the last two pregnancies. So I'm overanalysing every twinge, cramp and backache. Scan cannot come fast enough. 

Welcome newbies so sorry for your lisses and hope these are our rainbows. 

Afm I have a little girl who is 4 she was due 12 th Feb came Jan 26 th. As my edd is 8th feb that's soooooo close.


----------



## waiting2012

Yes, Rosebud...:happydance::happydance: 4 weeks today!! We made one milestone so far!!! :happydance:!!! And our meeting went well..We got to figure out how to read his Advab scores...He scored a 25, and you have to have a 31 for enlistment, which the recruiter gave him study materials and he's going to brush up on his math especially.. He'll retake them in August before school starts.. He's going to be doing PT with the recruiter so he drop the extra 5-10 lbs he needs to so his weight won't be an issue, plus he'll get to work on his 2 mile run which is a requirement.. The recruiter was very nice. I was impressed. 

Welcome Newbies!! I have someone on my ttc thread that just got her :bfp: over the past few days--I'm def going to tell her to come join!!

AFM in answer to the question about how many we've got so far...
I have a son who is 17 and a senior this coming school year..A stepdaughter who is 13..and the dh and I have a daughter together who is 11..We've been trying for 11 years this coming July to have a take home baby..After having 1 shot of depo when she was 6 wks old, my cycles went crazy and I haven't been to carry..The longest I've been able to go is 11 weeks...

Pics are: Adrian with her heifer, Yonder at the Ft.Worth Stock Show and the other is my stepdaughter, Sahara..She has been dancing for 10 years..
 



Attached Files:







Adrian waiting to show 2.jpeg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2









photo 1.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bott04

Hi,
I already have one son. My hubby and I have been TTC for 18 months, I had a miscarriage on Feb 10th this year, but now have got my BFP!! I'm due Feb 13th 2013- my son's 4th Birthday!!! Trust me!!! I'm glad there are people here who understand the emotions that i am feeling. 
Wishing everyone lots of luck with their rainbow babies. let's hope they all stick tight!


----------



## bott04

Afm I have a little girl who is 4 she was due 12 th Feb came Jan 26 th. As my edd is 8th feb that's soooooo close.[/QUOTE]

My little rainbow is due on my son's 4th birthday!!! I'll be having a C-section though so will make sure it's not!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Welcom Bott! So glad your here! I will be having a c/section too..So with a edd of 2.22 I imagine that it'll be 7 days earlier than that...With my daughter she was due 10.18 and I had her by c/s on 10.11 (she was a whopping 8 lbs 9.3 oz).. :)


----------



## Wiggler

So how is everyone feeling about your new pregnancy? Since I got the 3+ today most of the feelings of doom I had have gone, the 3+ means my HCG is at least 2k and it never got that high with my MCs so actually feeling optimistic now x x x


----------



## waiting2012

Right now, despite feeling tired all the time, nauseas most of the time, peeing like I drank gallons of water--Its still doomsday here and will probably be till the 1st trimester ends... I've been through so many losses, I realize anything can happen and its hard to stay positive..At least here I can be excited at the moment--in the real world--hubby and kids don't know...2 days till I tell the dh, but I'm dreading that too..This is supposed to be a happy time... :(


----------



## Wiggler

Oh sweetie :hugs: PAL is such a scary time. do you think hubby will take it OK? Try to stay optimistic hun x x x


----------



## Sarena

Hows everyone feeling today? 

I got a bit of a fright....got what felt like a period cramp for a second, went to bathroom, and had mild diarrhea(TMI i know). Is diarrhea normal during early pregnancy? Still no nausea, but i had a dream a couple of night ago about getting sick!

Also I think i got my first craving for red onion today?! Is that possible this early on(5 weeks approx)Don't normally go for onion. never had cravings with MMC pregnancy. has anyone else craved anything yet?


----------



## Wiggler

bowel stuff is normal, with one baby I had mega runs a lot to begin with, with one it was like someone had shoved a cork up there :haha:

Cravings are normal at any stage, they are telling you that your body needs something, I'm craving steak so need something from meat x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler- I'm craving steak too! After a month of May with so much red meat I didn't want to look at another steak or burger, now my mouth is watering so much just typing about it hahahah.

This will be my sixth baby (I hope!!), I have 4 from my first marriage aged 21 DD, 19 DD, 17 DS, and 14 DD, and a 5 yr old DS with new hubby. We lost the original 6th child August 1 2008, and now surprise! Something went amiss and here we are again :). DD (19) just moved back home in early May after a failed attempt to spread her wings, and I JUST got my acceptance into the 2 year ultrasound program May 15th for a September start-2nd attempt to get in and highly competetive program :-k. I have NO idea how I'm going to do it all once the little one arrives, but I'll tackle that issue when it gets closer. Gonne rolllll with it :thumbup:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Sarena said:


> Hows everyone feeling today?
> 
> I got a bit of a fright....got what felt like a period cramp for a second, went to bathroom, and had mild diarrhea(TMI i know). Is diarrhea normal during early pregnancy? Still no nausea, but i had a dream a couple of night ago about getting sick!
> 
> Also I think i got my first craving for red onion today?! Is that possible this early on(5 weeks approx)Don't normally go for onion. never had cravings with MMC pregnancy. has anyone else craved anything yet?

Sarena, my belly has been doing a lot of that messed up more frequent crampy stuff lately, too. Hormones are wreaking havoc with my whole system.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Waiting: I'm praying this will finally be your take home baby. I cannot even fathom so many years of loss. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Ladies... Yes its been hard on us, when the kids were younger it was extremely hard to explain each loss.. Now my 17 yr old doesnt say a word and my 11 yr old had asked me everyday if I was still having a baby... My husband, God love him, doesnt wear his emotions well.. He doesnt mention our past losses and with my hormones running rampit, Im very teary and I dont want to spoil a nice surprise by telling him were pregnant and that Im scared that I will end up with yet another loss.. I am trying to stay positive, and its nice to have ladies who understand to express these worries to..

As each day passes, thats one day closer bringing our rainbow baby home! That is def something to look forward to! 

Now about the bm's. Lol.. I have a bit of IBS and usually, ecerything I eat, well comes out rather quickly..:blush: but right now- things are making a very SLOW exit..:rofl:
I know both are normal... So I wont be to surprisedif it goes to running fast again..lol


Hope everyone is having a good night!"


----------



## waiting2012

Per.Momma- Congrats on being accepted in the program for U/S! That is such great news! Im sure everything will work out hun!!:hugs:


----------



## Jaxons_Mummy

Hi

I'm kinda new here - I had an introductory post over in the TTC forums but a quick recap is - I'm here as I was searching for a place I could talk to others and vent in a group somewhere that my fiance and friends were not already a part of. I've had several losses, 1 early mc, 1 mmc, 2 chemical pregnancies and my beautiful boy was stillborn at 22 weeks in January this year. We've been ttc since the doc gave us the all clear in April, and I just got a BFP!! :happydance: at 12dpo today! Going by LMP that gives me a due date of feb 24th 2013.

Sticky baby dust to all
Misty x
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=18919727#


----------



## hope88

Are any of you ladies getting bad cramps after doing simple things such as cleaning etc. Ive just been doing the dusting bit of bending a stretching here but nothing strenous and i started getting cramps i sat down and they went after 10 mins. Yesterday i was going upstair on the bus on the bus while it was moving so had to pull myself up the stairs and once i sat down i had really bad cramps for about 15 mins they just felt like bad period cramps. Does anyone else get this after doing things? I dont remember any of this eith my last 2 pregnancys.


----------



## hope88

Welcome jaxons mummy and congrats on ur bfp. Feel free to vent as much as you like here . I know what u mean its nice to be able to talk in a place where family and friends arent part of plus added bonus that we are all going threw the same thing with similiar backgrounds. Wishing u a very sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Jaxon!:hugs:

Hope- That is probably the stretching the uterus is doing to make room.. Since your body has been there/done that- you will notice things like cramps a bit more.. Thats what I think hun..:hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

It is so scary isn't it? I had my first loss (first pregnancy) in January. I was thought to be 12 weeks but the baby only measured 7.5 weeks.

I am 6 + 1 today and I am so worried. I don't have any morning sickness, no nausea or tender breasts and that makes me worry even more.


----------



## LilyLee

rosebud111 said:


> LilyLee said:
> 
> 
> Not doing anything differently at all, I do feel a bit different this time tho. I think more fatigued and less sick (so far) but last time my hcg was really high (higher than normal range - although I have no idea if that has anything to do with whatever caused the mc) so hoping things are more 'normal' this time.
> 
> Work is really busy at the moment, which is good in that it's taking my mind off things, however bad because I'm so exhausted :)
> 
> Will this be your first bub? (this question is for everyone)
> 
> Welcome to all the new february mommas!
> 
> Lily - Your symptoms sound so much better from your last experience. I noticed that you are running/exercising. I was working out a lot too but I stopped because I'm worried about m/c. Are you working out the same or taking it a little easier when you run? I really want to go back to the gym!
> 
> This is our first bub after 3 losses. Fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...

I'm definitely taking it easier, but if I did nothing I'd go crazy :) I'm trying to keep up running - just making sure I don't let me heartbeat go too high, and swimming too. I do a bit of mountain biking but I've given that up for now :)

I have my fingers crossed for you that this will bevyour rainbow xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jaxon's Mummy...welcome! We're each here venting and fretting and looking for reassurance, while the rest of us support and encourage as best we can. I'm glad you found us, and I'm so sorry for your losses!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Hope: I have been getting sharp twinges, like this morning when I sneezed, and yesterday at work with bending and stretching, but they've passed as quickly as they've come on. Now i cross my legs tight and bend a little whe I sneeze. I'm quite a sight! People seeing me must think I'm afraid to pee my pants:rofl:


----------



## hope88

Perpetualmama. Oh yes i feel your pain with the sneezing omg does that hurt. I found bending over or if you are laying down to curl into a ball before you sneeze help and same with coughing. I even get the same pain if i shout.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Jessica28 said:


> It is so scary isn't it? I had my first loss (first pregnancy) in January. I was thought to be 12 weeks but the baby only measured 7.5 weeks.
> 
> I am 6 + 1 today and I am so worried. I don't have any morning sickness, no nausea or tender breasts and that makes me worry even more.

were you sick with your first pregnancy? I remember my firts pregnancy (22 years ago :dohh:) and I don't remember tender breasts at all. I didn't feel pregnant until I started throwing up at 6 or 7 weeks, then I was in constant contact with a bathroom. I had to be sick in the moring then eat virtually non-stop til bed time. Big as a house when I finally had her hahahahah.
My son (5) I threw up once or twice maybe, but had the hunger and nausea if I didn't eat enough. I think each pregnancy is different. Maybe you're one of the lucky 30% who doesn't get sick? Praying here you have a sticky bean sweetheart :)
Aside from hunger and brief nauseous moments I haven't been sick, but I'm a week behind. We're still pretty early on.


----------



## waiting2012

Hope everyone is having a great saturday!
As far as my nausea today-seems to have eased up a lot! As far as sore (*)(*)s, mine arent sore axtually, not like they were.. I can not let myself stress about it or the fact that I have this occasional pinchibg around my c/section scar...

I apologize for mt bad typos-on my phone . Lol


----------



## flutterbaby

can i please join you ladies i'm due feb 14th after my loss feb just past :cry: 
are any of you ladies having an early scan can you have one on the nhs here i'm so worried because i hemmorraged last time so sounds crazy but if i mc again i want to know to d and c straight away before it happens again 

HOW HORRIBLE IM ON EDGESTRAIGHT AWAY and i carried 4 just fine before my mc :wacko:


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> can i please join you ladies i'm due feb 14th after my loss feb just past :cry:
> are any of you ladies having an early scan can you have one on the nhs here i'm so worried because i hemmorraged last time so sounds crazy but if i mc again i want to know to d and c straight away before it happens again
> 
> HOW HORRIBLE IM ON EDGESTRAIGHT AWAY and i carried 4 just fine before my mc :wacko:

Welcome flutterbaby! 
I know where you're coming from, I carried 5 just fine before I lost number 6, and now I am also on edge. It's all consuming :(. Once you experience what can happen it is no longer the "unknown" or "it'll never happen to me" because it has. Hang in there friend. I don't how long this anxiety about it will last, but here's hoping we all make it through our 9 month journey :). Day by day, one step at a time right? :friends:


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Flutter! 
Many prayers hun:hugs:
Loss is as stressful as ttc I think.. You wait and wait for 2 lines and then when hyou see them you are left fear and anxiety.. I too worry hun as do all the ladies hete.. Remember to try and not worry easier said than done, and I ought to follow my own advice..lol


----------



## shocker

flutterbaby said:


> can i please join you ladies i'm due feb 14th after my loss feb just past :cry:
> are any of you ladies having an early scan can you have one on the nhs here i'm so worried because i hemmorraged last time so sounds crazy but if i mc again i want to know to d and c straight away before it happens again
> 
> HOW HORRIBLE IM ON EDGESTRAIGHT AWAY and i carried 4 just fine before my mc :wacko:

I had an early scan at a walk in nhs epu, there are a few that do scans for maternal reassurance if you've had a mc in the past, I got mine in london, not sure where you are but worth looking into, you can also ask your gp to refer you for an early scan just be honest and tell her how anxious you are :hugs:


----------



## flutterbaby

i've got the number for the epu from last time so i'll call them direct first i have a crap doctors i think i'll feel better when i've done 8 weeks and f=reached the 12 weeks scan well i hope i will im more scared about bleeding tho i bled with all my boys then nothing untill mc with the last one nothing so far should i be worried or not:wacko:


----------



## debzie

Flutterbaby welcome and sorry for your loss. After each of my mmcs I was not referred for an early scan it I was only after a period of spotting. In our area we dont have a walk in your GP has to refer.

I got my scan this time through the recurrent miscarriage consultant. Its tomorrow morning at 6+3 I know for a fact that the midwives are going to question me being there as they wont scan before 7 weeks I got a mouthful the last time I went at 6+4 like it was my fault.


----------



## Lucky4

Goodluck debzie with your scan tomorrow, hope you're not too anxious.
I have a scan on Thursday at 7+4. so scared I'll fall apart if not a good result. I feel sick all day if I don't eat enough and tired.....but I know that doesn't mean all is well.


----------



## LilyLee

Good luck for your scan Debzie! Let us know how you go.

I have my early scan on Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies, I feel one step closer to my rainbow...........

Scan this morning, I am measuring 6 weeks (-3 days but thats fine) and heartbeat seen. Only concern is a small area of bleeding around sac. Consultant not too concerned about this though.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 033.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Storm7

Lovely news Debzie. Knowing there is a heartbeat must be slightly reassuring. I have booked a private scan when I will be over 7 weeks as I don't qualify for an NHS one. 

On a side note it looks like you and I live quite close - I live near Bishop Auckland.


----------



## Diamonddust

Hi ladies, hope you've had a lovely weekend, just reading through and a notice people are getting 3+ on their tests at 5 weeks and a few days, I took a digi yesterday and I'm still showing 2-3 should I be worried? Progestorone at day 21 was nice and high 84 and I've got an early scan for Wednesday next week but it's ages away! Maybe I am being silly it maybe I am out on my dates because of the clomid?


----------



## hope88

Thats great debzie so happy for you, i hope we all get our rainbow babys. Wish i could get a early scan. Are you allowed another scan to check on baby or is your next one 12 weeks?


----------



## flutterbaby

great news debzie 
diamond i wouldn't worry about the 2-3 or 3 plus the tests are out anyway if its twins it and say 3 plus when your only 1 week it's how concentrated your wee was in that tinkle lol so try not to drive yourself crazy i know it can be hard 

i was gonna phone the epu today but my mom showed up and i dont want her to know yet i dont think cope with me bleeding again


----------



## debzie

Storm I'm from Shildon so yeah we are very close. X

Hope i have another scan in three weeks to keep an eye on the bleed and my first and second mmc I saw hearbeats at 6 weeks then they stopped. Furthest I have got was 8 weeks. So if the next scan at 9 weeks is good then this could be my rainbow. 

Flutter those tests atw notorious for being wrong. Try not to worry too much hun.


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Morning ladies, I feel one step closer to my rainbow...........
> 
> Scan this morning, I am measuring 6 weeks (-3 days but thats fine) and heartbeat seen. Only concern is a small area of bleeding around sac. Consultant not too concerned about this though.


YAY! I am so happy for you Debzie :happydance:


----------



## Lucky4

Great news debzie- this is a BIG step closer to your dream:hugs:


----------



## hope88

Debzie. Same here ive never got further than 8 weeks after seeing heartbeat. I got my fingers crossed for you i really hope this is your rainbow baby.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I have to wait almost 3 1/2 weeks for my first OB appt, and won't get a scan til some time after that. I guess how soon will depend on how booked they are. I will be 9 + weeks by then. I'm absolutely terrified because I lost the last one somewhere between 7 and 8 weeks after an early scan at 7 weeks showed all was good. I guess having the later scan is good, that much closer to 13 weeks. I do remember being scared with each and every early scan I had with ALL of my kids. You're so afraid there won't be a baby there, or that it won't have a h/b...and I try not to obsess over it. I'm actually letting myself be happy about it a little. I know I would be crushed if it ends badly, but I can't spend the next 7 weeks trying to stay distant. I have so much that will have to be dealt with if the baby is ok, school may not be possible, we have no sitter, and we'll have to figure out where we'll eventually PUT the baby (the house is quite full with 7 of us living here). But I refuse to wrack my brains about any of it and worry until I know all is well. I WANT to have to wrack my brains and figure it all out. I'm sure it will all come into place when the time comes.
On a semi-good note, I almost passed out at work this morning (yes I WAS on a ladder 8-[ and had to get down!) That actually made me feel more pregnant than just the constant desire to :munch: and the sour stomach.

I hope you all are well, and good luck on your scans ladies! Praying for all of you daily, and that these scans come out perfect!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hooray for positive news for so many of us. I'm praying all of these beans stick! 

We have a scan in the morning 6+2... I'm so terrified there'll be nothing there. :( 

The Hubs is taking off work to meet me there... he'll be crushed. 

Can't think that way, though. It should be all good.

Do you know, should we expect to see a heartbeat at 6+2? I've read conflicting reports. I am trying not to get my hopes up, because I don't want to panic if it's not there because its just too early. I know it'd make us both feel better though. 

My only loss was at 4+1, so my husband keeps saying every day we're pregnant is a day longer than last time. We just have to hang on. And he's right. So just crossing my fingers, I guess.


----------



## debzie

Perpetual so sorry about the dizzyness but with PAL every symptom no matter how awful is still accepted as a good sign. 

Allmac I saw a heartbeat today I am 6+3 by lmp and measuring on 6 weeks. The sonographer said that you cant always see a heartbeat that early. I have everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks, hun. I've heard that some people did and others didn't... I'm hoping we do, but trying not to hang everything on it, you know? As long as there's a bub in there.


----------



## flutterbaby

AllMacsNow said:


> Hooray for positive news for so many of us. I'm praying all of these beans stick!
> 
> We have a scan in the morning 6+2... I'm so terrified there'll be nothing there. :(
> 
> The Hubs is taking off work to meet me there... he'll be crushed.
> 
> Can't think that way, though. It should be all good.
> 
> Do you know, should we expect to see a heartbeat at 6+2? I've read conflicting reports. I am trying not to get my hopes up, because I don't want to panic if it's not there because its just too early. I know it'd make us both feel better though.
> 
> My only loss was at 4+1, so my husband keeps saying every day we're pregnant is a day longer than last time. We just have to hang on. And he's right. So just crossing my fingers, I guess.

when i went for my early scan thye said if the baby was 6 weeks and the wasn't a heartbeat that they'd invite me back in a week but because my baby was 8 weeks it had a hb and just died so i'm guessing anytome between 5-7 weeks hun so don't stress if you see nothing just yet


----------



## flutterbaby

my hubby has just made my day he's said that we can have aprivate scan on our wedding ann on 20th july as well as an early scan think i'd rather but a ultrasound scanner then i can have as many as i want :haha: dont think he'll fall for that 1 tho 

i feel burning you know when your due on and it's hot and painful well it's not painful but very hot is that normal:wacko: my god i'm driving myself crazy with worry


----------



## AllMacsNow

So sweet of your hubby, flutter. I hope that you're able to settle your fears soon. It'll all be ok, we have to believe that.


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Hooray for positive news for so many of us. I'm praying all of these beans stick!
> 
> We have a scan in the morning 6+2... I'm so terrified there'll be nothing there. :(
> 
> The Hubs is taking off work to meet me there... he'll be crushed.
> 
> Can't think that way, though. It should be all good.
> 
> Do you know, should we expect to see a heartbeat at 6+2? I've read conflicting reports. I am trying not to get my hopes up, because I don't want to panic if it's not there because its just too early. I know it'd make us both feel better though.
> 
> My only loss was at 4+1, so my husband keeps saying every day we're pregnant is a day longer than last time. We just have to hang on. And he's right. So just crossing my fingers, I guess.

Hang in there AllMacsNow. Sometimes they can see a HB at that stage sometimes not, I think it mught depend on if you are measuring to date? But I have heard of people seeing one that early and others not. My daughter's friend was pregnant last year and didn't see a h/b at that stage but saw one a week later. My daughter had one done at 7 weeks + and they didn't see one, and the baby was only measuring 6 weeks. I knew THAT was bad news :(. If they don't see one when you go they will probably want to recheck in a week...which is the longest week of your life. Here's praying for a good strong h/b- let us know!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Perpetual so sorry about the dizzyness but with PAL every symptom no matter how awful is still accepted as a good sign.
> 
> Allmac I saw a heartbeat today I am 6+3 by lmp and measuring on 6 weeks. The sonographer said that you cant always see a heartbeat that early. I have everything crossed for you hun.

Yeah I feel like a complete doof for wanting morning sickness :dohh: when I enjoyed such a mild case with DS (5) but this PAL is completely nerve wracking!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Anybody know when they can hear the h/b with a doppler? is it like 11 or 12 weeks or something?


----------



## flutterbaby

PerpetualMama said:


> Anybody know when they can hear the h/b with a doppler? is it like 11 or 12 weeks or something?

10 weeks if your skinny upto 15 depending on bmi i've a bmi of 37 and heard mine qt 13 weeks hope this helps i need a new probe for my sonotrax b but cant find 1 anywhere :cry:


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> Anybody know when they can hear the h/b with a doppler? is it like 11 or 12 weeks or something?
> 
> 10 weeks if your skinny upto 15 depending on bmi i've a bmi of 37 and heard mine qt 13 weeks hope this helps i need a new probe for my sonotrax b but cant find 1 anywhere :cry:Click to expand...

ohhh, I heard about those, it's the at home doppler? I SO wanted one of those with my youngest son!


----------



## LilyLee

Just had a gush of red blood. Taking myself to the hospital now :( please have tour fingers crossed for me


----------



## PerpetualMama

LilyLee said:


> Just had a gush of red blood. Taking myself to the hospital now :( please have tour fingers crossed for me

oh nooo! Prayers are with you Lilylee :(


----------



## Storm7

Keeping everything crossed for you LilyLee. :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

praying for you lily!


----------



## Sarena

So sorry to hear that Lillylee. I am keeping everything crossed for you,and wish you the very best of luck. Is your OH away or at work? Will he meet you there? It is horrible going to hospital by yourself.:flower:


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies,
Just got back from the hospital - thru did a scan which showed a gets sack measuring 7 weeks, a yolk sack but no baby. At 7 weeks should definitely see something so it doesn't look viable. They were so lovely there and want me to cone back in a week to make sure it just wasn't hiding - but very unlikely so not holding out much hope.

Yes DH met me there he was already on his way home from work. So glad to have him- he's just gone out to pick up some pizza now so my beautiful dog Skye is keeping me company.

I might stay off B&B for the next week but will update you all when I have the follow up next week x


----------



## Storm7

So sorry to hear this LilyLee. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

So so sorry, Lily


----------



## rosebud111

I'm so sorry Lily. This is so unfair. :nope: We are here to talk if you need us.


----------



## waiting2012

So very sorry Lily.. Prayers hun that all will be ok!:hugs:


----------



## Sarena

So sorry to hear that Lilylee. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## waiting2012

Debzie-such wonderful news about the scan hun... That bit of blleding around the sac- could be subchorionic bleeding.. It sounds scary, but 99% of the time there is no problem... I'm sure your consultant was right-nothing to worry about!
Perpetualmomma-I hear ya about school and the house... We have a small place too and when Wes enlists in the army later this year- we know who will be taking over his room after the first few months.....lol my hubby just redid his student loan and pell grants, but is searching for a fulltime job now instead.. I feel bad cause he wanted to get his Baschelors in Geology or something like that lol 
and cant now.. 
Mrskg-got your message on my 2ww thread- congrats hun! Very nervous.. My ob/gyn wont see me until I reach the 12th week-his crappy policy.. My reg doctor will see me until then..so thats some comfort...
Told my hubby yesterday about pg-he made me mad on Fathers Day..lol..
Sorry for the space below..on my phone and it sucks!



We have not toold mour youngest yet


----------



## debzie

Lillylee so sorry hun I hope Lo is just hiding in there. Keep us posted hun. x 

Thanks ladies for all the kind words about my scan. I am still worried about the bleeding. As I am still cramping a lot. Hope these three weeks fly by. 

Hello mrskg. Welcome bump buddy. X


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies just read through whole thread an I'm biting the bullet an joining x since debzie & waiting outed me :rofl: 

Lilylee I'm so sorry you didn't get good news today x we will all understand if you like us to make a new feb thread x

:wave: debzie & waiting x

Bit about me x I 35 I have 3 daughters 18,14 & 5 x i have had 5 mc's since last july x 1mmc 3xchemical an 1mc x

My last loss was on 17th may I've had no af in between an got my bfp last week think I'm due 21st-23rd feb x I'm trying aspirin & progesterone this time x imwill bet an early scan at 9weeks epu won't do it before then as we saw hb in jan at 8+5 there was a problem with the sac growing that time x I got 2-3 on digi on Sunday never got passed 1-2 with my chemicals so that's one hurdle over but got 3+ with jan loss an it still went wrong so I know this doesn't mean much but taking it as a good sign for now I'm waiting on more digis coming hoping to get 3+ x

Symptoms nausea sore bobs tired & funny feeling in leg had this before an not sure if it's a pregnancy or mc symptom so that's a bit worrying x just trying to take it day by day x

Sending sticky :dust: all round xxx


----------



## Sarena

Hi All,

Sorry to be all negative and worried but i'd love input on below-

I got my Beta Hcg levels tested yesterday and they're 78. they will be retested tomorrow. technically I was 4 weeks 3 days yesterday, but i've been testing positive on early tests since the 5th. I've back pain and clearblue conception tests went from "2-3 weeks" all last week to "1-2weeks" for the past 3 days. I have a light clear to yellow/beige mucus type discharge.(TMI i know) Does this sound like the start of MC?

For my chemical last month, AF came without delay or pain. For MMC last year i had tablets and all sorts of problems, including A+E visit. I get the feeling every MC is different. 

Has anyone had back pain? Is 78 an ok beta hcg level? I am worried its happening again and would rather know what is to come.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Sarena, 

:( I don't really know what to say. I know that when I had my betas tested for my chemical, it came back 25, and they told me they like to see at least 100, BUT what's important is watching the rise. On average, it should be doubling every 2-3 days... so if its risen by tomorrow, then hopefully all's well for you. 

Back pain is ok, and so is your discharge, I think, sweetie. I've got my fingers crossed for you. If you need anyone, we're here, no matter how things turn out for you. 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Sarena x I won't lie digi going down has never been a good sign for me x all my losses have been different even my 3 chemicals x Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## waiting2012

Sarena-the hardest thing Ive learned to do since my losses, is to put the hpts do and enjoy today for what it is. The thought of another loss is always there but I dont want to know its coming by some pg test.. Good luck hun..:hugs: & at this moment I hate to say but what Mrskg said is exactly what I was thinking.. :(


----------



## debzie

Serena I too dont wIant to bring you down but normal hcg levels at 4 weeks are 50-100 then by 4+3 they should be 100-400. Are you sure about your dates??? It is not the individual number that matters but the next test to see if it is doubling. I hope your 2-3 was just a fluke and thats why you are seeling the 1-2 now. I have everything crossed for you hun. 

I have had backpain both low down and in the middle I had this with my mmcs too and so it is a worrying sign for me. I asked about it on Monday at my scan and the midwife said it is a normal pregnancy sign too. The excess progesterone and relaxin make your ligaments and muscles in your back move this can cause pain. 

Hello mrskg see you could not hide from me any longer.


----------



## Mrskg

You caught me debzie :haha: 

Sarena what worries me too is the fact you've been getting bfp's for a fortnight hcg would be higher by now x big :hugs: I know only to well how you are feeling for me being half prepared helped xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Sarena said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be all negative and worried but i'd love input on below-
> 
> I got my Beta Hcg levels tested yesterday and they're 78. they will be retested tomorrow. technically I was 4 weeks 3 days yesterday, but i've been testing positive on early tests since the 5th. I've back pain and clearblue conception tests went from "2-3 weeks" all last week to "1-2weeks" for the past 3 days. I have a light clear to yellow/beige mucus type discharge.(TMI i know) Does this sound like the start of MC?
> 
> For my chemical last month, AF came without delay or pain. For MMC last year i had tablets and all sorts of problems, including A+E visit. I get the feeling every MC is different.
> 
> Has anyone had back pain? Is 78 an ok beta hcg level? I am worried its happening again and would rather know what is to come.

Sweetie try and be calm, did you take the digi at differant times in the day? X


----------



## flutterbaby

sorry to here the bad news today ladies wish i could help but i know nothing of yolk sacs and hcg level :hugs: to you tho 


phoned the doctors today can't get me in til july 3rd joke my booking in is supposed to be 8 weeks not the doctors appointment then a 3 week wait til booking i'll drive myself crazy till then i'm sure:cry:


----------



## Sarena

Thanks everyone for input and support. Even when its not positive news, i always like and appreciate the truth. Its weird but even though odds are totally against me based on signs I'm still thinking maybe it will all be okay-denial i know. Afraid to give up all hope until i get AF or result from Doctor. I'll be in touch when i get result of next test.


----------



## Mrskg

Sarena never give up hope it's all wee have to cling to :hugs:


----------



## Lucky4

Lily- I'm sorry your scan wasn't good- you should still hope for the best but prepare for the worst. I know what it's like to have to wait for that week fir another scan. This happened to me, then at 8 weeks there was a tiny fetus, then I had to wait another week, by 9 weeks the scan showed no change and I had erpc . The baby had trisomy 2 which was why not developing properly. It was a nightmare because I kept hoping for those 2 weeks. I hope this isn't the same for you, try to stay strong:hugs:


----------



## saysib

So sorry for the news at your scan today Lily, like the others I have everything crossed that it was just dificult to see today.

I had a scare over the weekend after some pain in my left side. I went to the dr hoping they would give me some laxatives (as I have IBS and thought for sure I just needed to go) and they sent me straight to EPU convinced I was having an ectopic. EPU werent too worried as I'd had no bleeding, but I had a blood test and they booked my scan for this morning. I was supposed to do a 24 hour repeat blood test, but they called and said my numbers were nice and high so they didnt think I needed to bother going back - not sure how they could tell things were ok or not from one set of bloods alone, but she seemed very positive. Had the scan today and baby is in the uterus, measuring 6 weeks (3mm) and the tech saw a heartbeat :cloud9: I know things can still go wrong, but both my mcs were before 6 weeks gestation so I'm daring to be hopeful, plus I feel like crap which is apparently a good sign.


----------



## waiting2012

I was wondering how many people know of your pregnancy? I have been sitting here pondering on whether I should let my parents know.. They live in Kansas, we are in Texas and my dads health is not the best, my mothernlaw-I can not stand and yet this bean is due around her birthday not that I expect this PG to suddenly bond us..my husbands aunt and her family make me feel aweful because her daughternlaw has had managed to have 3 successful pgs without tycoon in the last 6 years with the most recent born this past March..Jason says they don't think bad of me, but I'm sure they wonder why we keep ttc to only have loss after loss. I want to remain positive but between finding out others are facing loss and my ob appt is so far away.. I feel a bit guilty for worrying about something so trivial yet happy for what today has brought so far for me. I know that telling people just means that many people to tell when its lost and I don't know if I could take so many "I'm sorrys" over again or the not feeling comfortable around the hubby's family. Sorry if I'm rambling I'm sure its. Just the hormones.


----------



## waiting2012

Excuse my phone.. it autocorrected some of my words.


----------



## flutterbaby

waiting2012 said:


> I was wondering how many people know of your pregnancy? I have been sitting here pondering on whether I should let my parents know.. They live in Kansas, we are in Texas and my dads health is not the best, my mothernlaw-I can not stand and yet this bean is due around her birthday not that I expect this PG to suddenly bond us..my husbands aunt and her family make me feel aweful because her daughternlaw has had managed to have 3 successful pgs without tycoon in the last 6 years with the most recent born this past March..Jason says they don't think bad of me, but I'm sure they wonder why we keep ttc to only have loss after loss. I want to remain positive but between finding out others are facing loss and my ob appt is so far away.. I feel a bit guilty for worrying about something so trivial yet happy for what today has brought so far for me. I know that telling people just means that many people to tell when its lost and I don't know if I could take so many "I'm sorrys" over again or the not feeling comfortable around the hubby's family. Sorry if I'm rambling I'm sure its. Just the hormones.

i'm not telling anyone after the mc in fed ill be telling people when i know for sure its a sticky bean i dont think my mom could cope with a loss again


----------



## AllMacsNow

Every family is different, I think... I know one person who'd had a loss and then fell pregnant again, and the first time she hadn't told anyone right away, but after the mc, she had to tell people... this time around she is telling people because she wanted the chance to share HAPPY news.

For US, though, we weren't going to tell people till 12 weeks the first time, and won't this time either. We did end up telling our moms after the loss, just to have someone to talk to about it... but we don't want to get hopes up, just in case, this time. I guess if the worst happens, we'll tell them that again too.

We had our early scan this morning, 6+2... and it was all PERFECT. We're measuring 6+4, which doesn't really surprise me because I knew I ovulated early in the cycle. We were able to see AND hear the heartbeat. I almost cried. I know it's still possible to lose it at this point, but this is so much farther than we got last time, and I was SO SO worried about a blighted ovum. The doctor said he really couldn't have been more pleased, and will have us back in 3 weeks for another scan. Hooray for a doctor who's on top of it. :cloud9:


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you Flutter.. those were my thoughts to.. now to keep the Dh from telling s family.. he is reserved about it all but talks about "when junior comes" or wants to bring up names.. in the past I would to but I don't want to discuss those things with him.. I don't mind doing so here. But feel its jinxing things if we talk to much about it...:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you Mac.. so glad to hear your ultrasound went so good Hun! That is wonderful! 
A part of me wishes we had shared some of our losses with certain people we are close to, I guess it was my own fault becuz I thought grieving in private was better.. a year ago we lost a PG on Father's. Day and I think some of these emotions come from the grief of that loss.. I was around 9weeks and not long after that loss Jason's cousin and his wife popped up pregnant.. I of course cried the day they had their baby.. Jason didn't understand why, but I think that is because men don't know how to feel .. or that is my thought about it... I'm rambling again.. sorry..
Congrats again Hun!:happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I completely understand, hon... there are so many memories that we tie in with our losses...and nobody else will really when/why those pop up. 

I thought we'd keep our loss to ourselves too, and The Hubs surprised me when he wanted to tell our moms... but he ended up being right. It was what I needed. I shared with one other friend who'd had a loss and that helped too. But again, I think everyone's different, and it's not easy for everyone to talk about. I found as time went on, my mom started out supportive, but I wanted to KEEP talking about it, and eventually she got tired of it, and I had to stop, because I was finding her impatience really off-putting. It's hard to know, though, who/how to tell. 

Here's hoping that's not a decision any of us ever has to make again.


----------



## rosebud111

AllMacsNow said:


> Every family is different, I think... I know one person who'd had a loss and then fell pregnant again, and the first time she hadn't told anyone right away, but after the mc, she had to tell people... this time around she is telling people because she wanted the chance to share HAPPY news.
> 
> For US, though, we weren't going to tell people till 12 weeks the first time, and won't this time either. We did end up telling our moms after the loss, just to have someone to talk to about it... but we don't want to get hopes up, just in case, this time. I guess if the worst happens, we'll tell them that again too.
> 
> We had our early scan this morning, 6+2... and it was all PERFECT. We're measuring 6+4, which doesn't really surprise me because I knew I ovulated early in the cycle. We were able to see AND hear the heartbeat. I almost cried. I know it's still possible to lose it at this point, but this is so much farther than we got last time, and I was SO SO worried about a blighted ovum. The doctor said he really couldn't have been more pleased, and will have us back in 3 weeks for another scan. Hooray for a doctor who's on top of it. :cloud9:

Congrats on seeing LO on your scan AllMac! That is great news! :flower:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Every family is different, I think... I know one person who'd had a loss and then fell pregnant again, and the first time she hadn't told anyone right away, but after the mc, she had to tell people... this time around she is telling people because she wanted the chance to share HAPPY news.
> 
> For US, though, we weren't going to tell people till 12 weeks the first time, and won't this time either. We did end up telling our moms after the loss, just to have someone to talk to about it... but we don't want to get hopes up, just in case, this time. I guess if the worst happens, we'll tell them that again too.
> 
> We had our early scan this morning, 6+2... and it was all PERFECT. We're measuring 6+4, which doesn't really surprise me because I knew I ovulated early in the cycle. We were able to see AND hear the heartbeat. I almost cried. I know it's still possible to lose it at this point, but this is so much farther than we got last time, and I was SO SO worried about a blighted ovum. The doctor said he really couldn't have been more pleased, and will have us back in 3 weeks for another scan. Hooray for a doctor who's on top of it. :cloud9:

I have had you in my prayers all day that there was good news for you :) I am so happy to see this! :happydance:

I have told my older kids, and some family members. I'm pretty much afraid to tell my parents because their reaction will not likely be positive. My mom will worry about my schooling and how I'll ever get through it, and my dad thinks I have too many kids already...plus he doesn't like DH and DH doesn't much care for him either. I know after the initial complaining everyone will just accept it because it's not their choice, and damned if I don't prove I can make it work :bodyb:


----------



## PerpetualMama

LilyLee,
:nope: I am so sorry that the news was not reassuring. I have kept you in constant prayer today as I worked and rushed home to check on how things went. I will continue to pray that little bean was just hiding. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

PerpetualMama said:


> I have had you in my prayers all day that there was good news for you :) I am so happy to see this! :happydance:
> 
> I have told my older kids, and some family members. I'm pretty much afraid to tell my parents because their reaction will not likely be positive. My mom will worry about my schooling and how I'll ever get through it, and my dad thinks I have too many kids already...plus he doesn't like DH and DH doesn't much care for him either. I know after the initial complaining everyone will just accept it because it's not their choice, and damned if I don't prove I can make it work :bodyb:

Thanks, hon. 

I am sorry that your parents won't be so supportive, and that DH and your dad don't get along. I'm sure that's so hard to deal with all of the time. But you're right, of course. You WILL make it work, and you'll be great at it!


----------



## PerpetualMama

My mom will be ok with it in time. It's just she knows it's not the best situation here sometimes, and I've been working so hard to keep my 4.0 at school in order to finally get accepted into my program of study. This is going to make things complicated, and she'll be sad that this could be a set back for me. I'm not worrying about it all, I'm just going to take it all as it comes, and day by day.

Waiting: My neice was due just a couple of weeks before I was with the one I lost. My brother-in-law sent a constant barrage of pictures of his first grand child and each one shredded my heart into tinier pieces. That ache eventually turned into a special fondness for him now because he brings my LO to mind and I fantasize about the kind of child "she" would have been. It's sad, but I snuggle him on my lap and catch myself thinking this is how "she" might feel sittting here. But it doesn't hurt as bad as it used to. I know it must be so much harder having lost so many more :(


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks ladies!
Perpetualmomma..When I was pg with our first together, my dad thought for sure that Jason was going to split like my son's dad did.. It took a long time for them to get along but they do now..they ought to since we've been togetheralmost 13yrs and married almost 12.. Lol..I wish I could have your strength.. I avoid his cousin and his wife and kids.. Jason says Im bitter and he is probably right.. Its just one reminder I cant bring myself to bear.. Funny though, I work in childcare and with toddlers.. Every toddler-3 or 4 yr old there could have been one loss or another yet, I look at them and feel a sence of happiness that though weve had multiple losses, these are my "kids" too.. There are two that I felt very close to, one I potty trained, and watched grow over a year and a half.. After his parents divorced, his mom moved 100 miles away.. I cried when his last day came.. He used to come in and say "I love you" and I felt loss all over again.. Price I pay for what I do lol.. I wouldnt trade my job though for anything.. Im sure that one day, I wont cry anymore and I will enjoy what the world has to offer.. 

Again, sorry for rambling...my friends outside of bnb have had their tubes tied , one had a hysterectomy.. They both have known me for 20 plus years, but think its crazy for me to even want another...


----------



## Mrskg

I've told hubby an my 2 friends x I won't be telling anyone else till I know everything is ok an if I do have another loss I don't think I'll tell anyone that either x can't take anymore sympathy x I dream of going in with a perfect scan pic an everyone being happy for a change xxx


----------



## waiting2012

I hear ya there Mrskg.. I think that is worse than wondering what is said when your not around.. Everyone wants to say sorry... I mean, I am notorious for replying that I am sorry when I see someone is going through a bad time, but that is not the same as seeing the "deer in the headlights" look from friends, family and coworkers and when they say sorry, I feel it is done out of obligation rather than a "yes, I understand your loss" place... My mother haf a m/c before having me, but because if a rough army hospital delivery-she could have no more children.. And even from her, I think she feels our wanting another is pointless and that we should be happy with what God had given us... We are greatful, but I still want one more, and hopefully this is the last...:hugs:


----------



## flutterbaby

allmacnow good news on your scan just where you want to be :happydance::cloud9:

i get it ladies about not wanting say because people dont know what to say but in my case my mom and my sister was my rock when i hemorrhaged i called my sis as she lives next door my bathroom looked like a scence from chainsaw masacer when i was all over and i know i was alright my sister hugged me and was crying and shaking saying please dont do that again dont put yourself through it so i know from what they seen its gonna be a worry and the fact they had to paddle me to life will just worry my mom my hubby is worried but he said he gets my need for 1 now so we'll take it day by day get plenty of scans and if the worst happens again i can have a d and c straight away and not try and do it natural as it maybe worse for me...........

anyway ladies on a brighter note TMI ALERT i've got the runs so bad this morning:blush::haha:

mom is coming over to take boys to school as my hubby has pinched the car so think i'm having a day in cleaning today (tactfully staying by the loo):haha: and may sort out my clothes not got the bloat just gained so much wait this year i put jeans on yesterday and they was cutting me into lucky i was shopping so i brought a load of casual outfits with a little room to grow thought about maternity clothes but my sis would of said something im sure :shrug:

anyway huggles ladies have a good day today :cloud9:


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies

Allmac yeah for a good scan and another milestone over. 

I have had to tell work as I am a psychiatric nurse there are obvious situations that I have to avoid. I am currently working on an eating disorder ward for a few months. Spoke to my boss and have asked him if I can stay on there away from the stress of the adult acute wards for now and he agreed. So thats work that knows, a friend who has suffered a loss and is now 18weeks pregnant. My Mam (but not dad as he worries too much) and Chris' Mam and step dad. I did not tell her the last time, I had to in the end to watch DD when I went in for the ERPC she was gutted I did not tell her sooner. We are close seen as though she is technically my MIL although we are not married. I will be telling the rest of my family after my next scan. 

Flutter my bloat is getting me down, fortunately I have some jeans that were a little too big so I am warning them, I also bough some maternity jeans with my second loss so I am wearing them too. OH did comment when I was in the shower last night that I look 5 months THANKS.


----------



## Mrskg

omg look what i got :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







june 20th 009.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: :cloud9: Thats brilliant hun! x x x


----------



## Mrskg

debzie ive had to get my mat trousers out too not that i need them but normal trousers just feel to tight on belly x


----------



## flutterbaby

just phoned epu and they explained about how long i gotta wait for scan and history she said am i bleeding i said no and am i having pain yeah some stretching pains in the left side but nothing major .........then she said well that qualifys you for an earlier scan with your history so get back onto the doctors explain what we said and he'll refere you to me asap like 2 day and ill be scanned ............then my mom walked in and hasn't gone so not been able to call then and i'm working tomorrow so cant call then til the afternoon i'm not really concerned just growing pains i think but i got upset on the pphone to epu at how long it is befor i have even got my booking appointment let alone waiting on booking in and scan the lady was really nice ..........do you think it will matter if i phone tomorrow afternoon rather than today


----------



## flutterbaby

she also said they will do my blood to monitor my numbers when i go


----------



## waiting2012

Beautiful Mrskg!! :happydance:
Debzie and Flutter, Thank you for sharing ladies!:hugs:
I think yesterday was one of many rough and emotional days ahead.. I do feel a bit better this morning and alloeed the hubby to talk names...
Not really sure about bloating-Im on vacation this week so pretty much living in my pj's right now..lol I do have a bit of a headache although ut comes and goes and when I woke this morning, had to tinkle so bad, I got up rather quickly, and ended up super nauseas and that made my hubby bust out laughing.. We will see whos laughing when I throw up in his shoe! :rofl:...nah, I wouldnt do that...lol..
Have a lot of laundry to tend to, but I just want to take a nap already...lol...

Hope everyone has a wonderful wednesday! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Flutter, hun.. Tomorrow may not make much difference,but sounds like you are expected to come later today.. Like she is fitting you in to be scanned... Sorry, Im not much help..:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Flutter, you do what you need to do, honey. She's just being helpful and trying to find a way to get you in... but if it doesn't work with your schedule, don't worry about it. There's no way to brush your mom off so that you can go in?

And Waiting, it sounds like you're starting to feel a little more positive. I love that. I hope it keeps up that way for you.


----------



## AllMacsNow

And HA! I say go ahead and throw up in his shoe ;)


----------



## Diamonddust

I just got a 3+ :happydance: really pleased as it means the numbers are going up, scan next Wednesday! I'm starting to feel much better last time round I didn't pass the 2-3 on conception indicator so I'm a little more hopeful for my sticky bean! Just wanted to share will of course post a pic later but I can't figure out how to do it from my phone!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hooray, Diamond! Congrats, sweetie!


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: congrats diamond xxx


----------



## rosebud111

congrats diamond! those pg tests are so cool. i can never find them where i live! i wish i could! 

the days are slowly ticking by. i went in for my 2nd blood test yesterday. i have been waiting and waiting for her to call me all morning! she just called and said my hcg went from 24 last week to 749 this week and that so far the numbers are looking good. i am feeling a little relieved but i know it won't last for long and i'll go right back to worrying. 

my first scan is on july 5th. i'm going to lose my mind from now until then!

i still don't feel too many symptoms. just feeling tired, occasional sore bbs around the outside only, and hungry...but i love food already so that's not a surprise lol. 

how is everyone feeling?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Rosebud! Those numbers sound great!

And I'm pretty sure they don't sell those tests here in the States :(


----------



## waiting2012

Great news Diamond!! :happydance:

Rose-those are great numbers!!:happydance:

Some of the same sx I have been having although the ausea that eased up the last few days came back with a vegenance today.. I did notice when I sneezed I got this pinching feeling on the right side.. And while using the bathroom, I dropped the TP and when I leaned to the left to get it- a slight pull on that side too.. Very light cramps, nothing terribly noticable just enough that I feel a twinge here and there.. My headache seems to come and go and yes, the ta'tas are swelled up nicely, and sore to the touch mainly...


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies my mom went at 4 so i quickly phoned dr's he called me back and I explained what the epu lady said and he said to go in at 10 tomorrow so he can do my bp etc then he'll refere me so now gotta phone my boss and tell him i'm gonna be late id of thought the dr would book me in for antinatal whilst i was there 2 so may bring 12 week scan forward


----------



## waiting2012

You can check on Ebay, Rose.. I think I saw them there..:)


----------



## waiting2012

Flutter, that is good news.. I will pray for you hun that your scan goes really good!!:)


----------



## PerpetualMama

on phone with mom...just got the balls up to say "My period is 2 weeks late, mom and it's not menapause" :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

rosebud111 said:


> congrats diamond! those pg tests are so cool. i can never find them where i live! i wish i could!
> 
> the days are slowly ticking by. i went in for my 2nd blood test yesterday. i have been waiting and waiting for her to call me all morning! she just called and said my hcg went from 24 last week to 749 this week and that so far the numbers are looking good. i am feeling a little relieved but i know it won't last for long and i'll go right back to worrying.
> 
> my first scan is on july 5th. i'm going to lose my mind from now until then!
> 
> i still don't feel too many symptoms. just feeling tired, occasional sore bbs around the outside only, and hungry...but i love food already so that's not a surprise lol.
> 
> how is everyone feeling?


I just found them on Amazon.com!! They don't have them around here either I don't think, and I am so paranoid right now. I felt like crap yesterday and today I haven't felt nauseous at all, or extra hungry either. I'm not sure if it's because I ate a bigger breakfast and have tried munching baby carrots and celery sticks every 15-30 minutes, or because there is something wrong. ugh, old fears resurfacing :(


----------



## Mrskg

what did your mum say?

i felt yuk yest but feel ok today i think when hcg levels you feel a bit better then when it rises you feel yuk x only reason im not stressing is the 3+ i got on digi this morn x hang in there i know how tough this pal is xx


----------



## Saila

Hi ladies! My EDD is Feb 6th. Feeling anxious.


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Saila! Congrats sweetie! :)


----------



## flutterbaby

Welcome Saila! Congratuation :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Welcome Saila :)!

My mother asked what DH said, and agreed with him about worrying about what I'd do about school, and I said I'm takimng it day by day and see what it brings. I'll deal with it as it comes and adjust. Then she just said "I guess you'll have to". She eventually said goodbye, added in how much she loves me, and to take care of myself, so she'll adjust it to it pretty quickly I think. She knows to keep it hush hush. Her best friend is my aunt married to my dad's brother so she can't tell BF or it'll get around to my dad. She'll probably tell step dad though.

DH in the mean time is still mega worried about how DS (5) will take the news. Dh's dad basically ditched his first son (my brother in law), who was 7 when Dh came along and I told him he doesn't have to end up like his dad. He's not the same man, and knowing it was wrong makes him more aware of it? DS gets a little jealous when his Papa holds my Goddaughter, because that's HIS PAPA! DS doesn't care how many babies I hold :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Welcome, Saila!

Sounds like your mom took it pretty well, Perpetual. I hope that when the time comes, so will your dad. And I'm not worried about your DH... if he's already thinking about it, he'll be a great father to both, and your DS will adapt wonderfully.

AFM, I had a dream about bleeding and losing the bub this morning. Man, if you thought I was an obsessive TP checker *before*... I'm relentless today. That really shook me. :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Saila said:


> Hi ladies! My EDD is Feb 6th. Feeling anxious.

Congrats!


----------



## waiting2012

Perpetual... It all be ok hun. When Jason and I got pg with our dd, I worried how my son, who was 4 almost 5 at the time, would be... He was actually excited to be a big brother. Jason never worried about treating the kids differently, he loves my son like his own and our dd together doesnt get favored over my son.. I remember when Adrian was about 6 or 7.. She told her brother he wasnt part of our family because his last name was different.. I was shocked but it was my husband who scolded her for saying such a hurtful comment because her brother was his long before she was born.. I dont think there is too much to stress over, hun.. When a new baby comes and you know this probably-when you think your heart isnt big enough, you find out quickly, that it is.. :)

I think its good that your mom took the news well, gives me the courage to tell my mom in a couple of weeks...:) :hugs:


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies went to doctors today and i've got a scan saturday at 8.45 in the morning the is blood in my urine but only a trace but i've not been well this week what with the runs and joel being ill so i'm not to worried and the doctor didn't even offer me a course of antibiotics so cant be that bad ay :shrug: i'm still having pain across my left hand side but it's not major so i guess ill just have to see what saturday brings :flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Crossing fingers for you, Flutter. Glad you've got a scan booked. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Flutter.. Great news about the scan! As far as the blood in your urine-sometimes we all have a trace in our urine and not even know it... Could be anything really... Try not to stress:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

flutterbaby said:


> hi ladies went to doctors today and i've got a scan saturday at 8.45 in the morning the is blood in my urine but only a trace but i've not been well this week what with the runs and joel being ill so i'm not to worried and the doctor didn't even offer me a course of antibiotics so cant be that bad ay :shrug: i'm still having pain across my left hand side but it's not major so i guess ill just have to see what saturday brings :flower:

Glad you were able to get a scan booked. 
Fxd for you.


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies, sorry I have been a bit AWOL recently, feeling really sicky so not been able to type much, I do looove the symptoms though, even if they do make me feel awful.

How is everyone? I told my mum today, I was sooo scared and excited, I am finally feeling a bit more positive about this pregnancy so it felt the right time, I was going to hold off til 12 weeks but she was such a great support during my MC's and I know if the worst should happen again she wouldn't want me going through that again. As expected she told me off for getting pregnant with no break again :rofl: x x x


----------



## rosebud111

Saila said:


> Hi ladies! My EDD is Feb 6th. Feeling anxious.

welcome & congrats saila! the ladies on this thread are a great support. feel free to share your thoughts and feelings when you need to! :flower:


----------



## rosebud111

Perpetual & Wiggler  yay that you told your moms and that they are supportive! I told my mom on fathers day when we were together. I couldnt keep it from her. We were sitting at the table and I said guess what? she was writing on a notepad and stopped and looked up at me and said youre pregnant! I said yup! Then I got teary eyed because I realized how scared I am. She said everything will be fine this time. I hope she is right! She was happy and it feels good to tell someone besides DH. She also helped me through my losses. I hope this time instead of helping me through a loss, that she will be helping me through the next 9 months! 

Mac  I had a similar dream the other night. It really scared me too. But dont let it get to you too much. Your bubs is ok! 

Flutter  good luck w/your scan this Saturday! Maybe you just have a minor bladder infection. I hear that happens during pregnancy sometimes. Maybe drink lots of water as a precaution to be safe and help clear it out if it is. 

AFM I called in sick today! I could NOT get up this morning. I havent taken a day off in a long time but it feels nice to be home cleaning up, doing laundry and having some me time. :flower:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Welcome, Saila!
> 
> Sounds like your mom took it pretty well, Perpetual. I hope that when the time comes, so will your dad. And I'm not worried about your DH... if he's already thinking about it, he'll be a great father to both, and your DS will adapt wonderfully.
> 
> AFM, I had a dream about bleeding and losing the bub this morning. Man, if you thought I was an obsessive TP checker *before*... I'm relentless today. That really shook me. :(

I've been having that same nightmare for 3 years and 10 months :(
:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

waiting2012 said:


> Perpetual... It all be ok hun. When Jason and I got pg with our dd, I worried how my son, who was 4 almost 5 at the time, would be... He was actually excited to be a big brother. Jason never worried about treating the kids differently, he loves my son like his own and our dd together doesnt get favored over my son.. I remember when Adrian was about 6 or 7.. She told her brother he wasnt part of our family because his last name was different.. I was shocked but it was my husband who scolded her for saying such a hurtful comment because her brother was his long before she was born.. I dont think there is too much to stress over, hun.. When a new baby comes and you know this probably-when you think your heart isnt big enough, you find out quickly, that it is.. :)
> 
> I think its good that your mom took the news well, gives me the courage to tell my mom in a couple of weeks...:) :hugs:

Dh has the worry more so than me, as a mom of 5 I've been through it 4 times and know how big the heartstretches to accomodate :). DH only has the one child, he's never had to spread it around. I've got love for my babies and the ones they bring home and so on :)! I'm hoping to convince him it's going to be alright. I also found out that my older kids don't view their little brother as a half brother, just "a brother". 
DH was home from work today and I got out early, my Goddaughter was over the house because DD (21) was babysitting and my DS (5) is really starting to like GD who is 3 months old (probably because he has a crush on her momma lmao). I asked him if he'd like a baby brother or sister--just to show DH what he'd say. DS smiled and said You're just kidding mama. and I said but what if we did? what would you want? and he said ummm, the one that starts with a B. I asked him what if it was a sister, then you could protect her? You could keep all the bad boys who want to date her away! and he went off on how he'd squash them. We4 didn't end up telling him of course. He asked if we were really thinking about it and I said "we'll see".


----------



## Storm7

Hello all and welcome to the newbies. 

I was hoping for a little reassurance from you ladies today. Foolishly I did a clearblue digi test last night and it still says 2-3 weeks which is what it said two weeks ago... I am now getting worried that my hcg levels aren't rising as they should be and am not sure if I am just being paranoid or if I should truly be concerned. What are your thoughts?


----------



## PerpetualMama

I don't have persoanl experience with the tests because they don't sell them around here, but have seen the other girls ask if you've tested during the same time of day/same urine concentration?


----------



## Sarena

I got the inevitable bad news last night, beta Hcg down to 61 so I'm signing out of this thread. :cry:Before I do, I just want to say a BIG thank you to everyone for being so nice, and for honest answers when I was worried, its better to know, than to think it will all be okay, and get a big shock later. 

Hoping AF starts soon, levels are going down so slowly.I will be refered for tests as its my 3rd, so fingers crossed they can solve this. 

Storm7-It might be time of day you are testing, but I think for your own peace of mind, get a Beta Hcg levels checked twice over a few days. 

Wishing you all a very healthy and happy pregnancy, its great to see success stories after MCs.:flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Sarena I'm so sorry this is one occasion where I wish I had been wrong big :hugs: x

Storm when you say last night does that mean you did it with diluted urine? I'd try one with fmu or smu (smu better for me) or as sarena says try get bloods done x as great as those tests are they cause so much trouble an worry sometimes x got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Storm7

PerpetualMama said:


> I don't have persoanl experience with the tests because they don't sell them around here, but have seen the other girls ask if you've tested during the same time of day/same urine concentration?

Thanks for the response. It could be time of day as the first test was with FMU and this latest one was in the evening so possibly a higher level of dilution. I have bought a couple more and am going to put off using them for a few days and do FMU Monday and next Saturday - I see the midwife for the first time then so will be able to discuss with her if there is still no increase.


----------



## Storm7

Sarena said:


> I got the inevitable bad news last night, beta Hcg down to 61 so I'm signing out of this thread. :cry:Before I do, I just want to say a BIG thank you to everyone for being so nice, and for honest answers when I was worried, its better to know, than to think it will all be okay, and get a big shock later.
> 
> Hoping AF starts soon, levels are going down so slowly.I will be refered for tests as its my 3rd, so fingers crossed they can solve this.
> 
> Storm7-It might be time of day you are testing, but I think for your own peace of mind, get a Beta Hcg levels checked twice over a few days.
> 
> Wishing you all a very healthy and happy pregnancy, its great to see success stories after MCs.:flower:

So sorry to hear this Sarena. I hope you go on to a happy & healthy pregnancy soon x

I have asked about hcg testing at the Doctors and got a resounding no so I guess it is just wait and see for me.


----------



## Storm7

Thanks Mrskg.

I think I do need to test again with FMU. Not going to do it tomorrow though. My aim is to wait till Monday but no doubt I will cave and test Sunday....

No blood testing for me according to my doctors but maybe midwife will say differently if I am still not seeing 3+ by next weekend.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Sarena,
So sorry for the bad news :cry: that is heartbreaking. Hopefully the testing will reveal problems that can be resolved and you can move past the miscarrying stage into the carrying stage :hugs: hang in there


----------



## AllMacsNow

Sarena, I am so so sorry. I was really hoping this wouldn't happen to you. Here's hoping that they find some easy answers with your testing. 

Storm, why won't they do blood testing? That's such a normal request. Around *here* its not even a question... it's automatic. I hope that you get some answers soon. :D

Perpetual, I am so happy to hear that your older kiddos don't consider the little one a 'half-brother'... it means you're doing a great job as their parents... and even better that your littlest sounds receptive to the idea of being a big brother. Hopefully he'll help to lay aside some of DH's worries.


----------



## Storm7

AllMacs - Apparently (according to my doctor at least) the pregnancy tests are reliable enough nowadays that they do not need to do a blood test to confirm anything. Along with - if anything is going to happen at this stage there is nothing they can do about it anyway and therefore testing my levels is unnecessary.

I have booked a private scan for a week on Sunday so will just have to try and stay positive till then.


----------



## Diamonddust

Storm7 said:


> Hello all and welcome to the newbies.
> 
> I was hoping for a little reassurance from you ladies today. Foolishly I did a clearblue digi test last night and it still says 2-3 weeks which is what it said two weeks ago... I am now getting worried that my hcg levels aren't rising as they should be and am not sure if I am just being paranoid or if I should truly be concerned. What are your thoughts?

Not sure if is any help I was 2-3 on the 9th and got my 3+ On Wednesday 20th x


----------



## Mrskg

Storm I can't get bloods done either epu says it no reassurance an can cause more worries if levels are slow rising which doesn't always mean a problem x


----------



## Diamonddust

Sarena said:


> I got the inevitable bad news last night, beta Hcg down to 61 so I'm signing out of this thread. :cry:Before I do, I just want to say a BIG thank you to everyone for being so nice, and for honest answers when I was worried, its better to know, than to think it will all be okay, and get a big shock later.
> 
> Hoping AF starts soon, levels are going down so slowly.I will be refered for tests as its my 3rd, so fingers crossed they can solve this.
> 
> Storm7-It might be time of day you are testing, but I think for your own peace of mind, get a Beta Hcg levels checked twice over a few days.
> 
> Wishing you all a very healthy and happy pregnancy, its great to see success stories after MCs.:flower:


I am so sorry to read this x


----------



## debzie

Sarena I am so sorry hun. Hope yoyr levels drop quickly and your body heals. Take time to grieve for your loss and take care. 

Storm those tests are so inaccurate. Hope you do get your 3+ soon.

Afm 7 weeks. today and had some more cramping today it had eased up. Still feel sick but its eased off. I am so tired and emotional though.


----------



## rosebud111

so sorry sarena.


----------



## flutterbaby

so sorry you had bad news sarena :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Serena - my heart is breaking for you....


----------



## Lucky4

Hi ladies, sorry to read all the sad stories.... hope you're all coping.
I had my scan y' day , all well, measuring 7+4 , normal hb and the midwife said all looked perfect. She offered me a scan in 2 weeks which hopefully will be good as well. After 3 losses I can't believe this one seems ok. Feeling sick all day which is reassuring but miserable!


----------



## Mrskg

congrats lucky4 :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

I hope that for those of you who aren't able to get blood tests, time goes by swiftly, and you're getting reassurance via ultrasound or something else soon.

Has anyone else's husband/significant other gotten EXTREMELY overprotective? I jokingly said to my hubby the other day that he'd probably feel best if I lived in a bubble for the next 7 1/2 months, and he just grinned and nodded.


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> I hope that for those of you who aren't able to get blood tests, time goes by swiftly, and you're getting reassurance via ultrasound or something else soon.
> 
> Has anyone else's husband/significant other gotten EXTREMELY overprotective? I jokingly said to my hubby the other day that he'd probably feel best if I lived in a bubble for the next 7 1/2 months, and he just grinned and nodded.



Too sweet <3


----------



## PerpetualMama

Congrats Lucky4, so happy for you :happydance:

Thinking of you Flutterbaby, good luck with scan tomorrow :)...I'm still more than 3 weeks away from mine :brat:


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Sarena I am so sorry hun. Hope yoyr levels drop quickly and your body heals. Take time to grieve for your loss and take care.
> 
> Storm those tests are so inaccurate. Hope you do get your 3+ soon.
> 
> Afm 7 weeks. today and had some more cramping today it had eased up. Still feel sick but its eased off. I am so tired and emotional though.



bad cramping or the same every day stuff stretching stuff? Hope you feel better and more reassured tomorrow. The worry about the bleeding must wear on you, I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Sarena, :hugs: Im sorry you are going through this.

Lucky-congrats on the scan!:happydance:

Mrskg-Thank you. :hugs:

I debated on coming here, today has been a rough and emotional day. The dh and I bd'ed last night and I woke as usual this morning, peed, back to bed with nausea.. Upon getting up after a few hours and using the bathroom, I had pink spotting. I put a pad on, but nothing all day. As each bathroom trip I take-I noticed there is now nothing on the tp and my cp is closed and barely anything thete.. My family doctor is gone, and I worked with his nurse before and she saud basically what I already knew. Come in for bloodwork but if it is a mc there is nothing to do to stop it . I willnot go into the details of what ass my husband is, but he is at his aunts at my insistance. Ive noticed my nausea is getting stronger so all I can do is pray that my spotting was irritation of my cervix. I guess only time will tell.. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend, many hugs and prayers ladies.. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

In case there is any wonder.. No cramping.. I have this very light twingey feeling, but no cramps...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Praying for you, Waiting. I am hopeful, though, since there's been nothing since this morning. Keepnus updated.
I hope you get things worked out with your husband too. :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

Waiting...bd'd not sure if it means what I think? as in dtd? if so, I've read spotting is common esp at this stage because of the sudden increase in blood flow to the cervix and vagina? AFM I'm terrified to dtd with all the weird feelings going on down there (TMI?)

Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations lucky so pleaded all was well with your scan. 

Waiting I'm sure the spitting was just from Dtd. 

Perpetual, the cramps were more like really bad af cramps but i continuously have stretching pains and backache. Hope the next few weeks fly by for you hun.

Afm I really don't feel as sick anymore, still get queasy but not too bad. I'm not sleeping to well. So feel so exhausted. My stomach is really bloated.


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies well i went for my scan and the was a sac 6mm yolk sac all looked normal and healthy but no baby the mw said its all fine and not to worry im just not as far as i thought seen as my periods are irregular that sounds right i thought i couldnt be that far cause i only dtd 2x and both of them was just before my next period was due got second scan july 6th to see how many weeks i am so will no more then ...............ive never been put back with my boys maybe its a girl :wacko:


----------



## AllMacsNow

That sounds so reassuring, Flutter. I'm glad you're feeling better, and that you have another scan booked already!


----------



## flutterbaby

AllMacsNow said:


> That sounds so reassuring, Flutter. I'm glad you're feeling better, and that you have another scan booked already!

just been googling my ass off you know what its like mw say but you dont believe it :haha: from what ive seen on the internet ultrasound scan pics i'm between 4-5 weeks all good :cloud9:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

flutterbaby said:


> hi ladies well i went for my scan and the was a sac 6mm yolk sac all looked normal and healthy but no baby the mw said its all fine and not to worry im just not as far as i thought seen as my periods are irregular that sounds right i thought i couldnt be that far cause i only dtd 2x and both of them was just before my next period was due got second scan july 6th to see how many weeks i am so will no more then ...............ive never been put back with my boys maybe its a girl :wacko:

Glad to hear your us went well. :happydance:
I m kinda in the same boat. I had my first us Monday which if I would have ovulated on time would have been 6w 2d but I had a huge feeling that I o'd a week late since because of my PCOS ovulation is painful for me and I felt sharp pains in my right ovary exactly a week after I should have o'd. I was right I measured at 5w 2d. I have another scan scheduled for Monday. I am working with a fs so they tend to ultra sound early and frequently. 
Wishing you and the rest of the ladies a H&H 9 months.


----------



## NT123

Hi ladies, sorry I've been mia! I went to docs this Friday and slave it on nhs they don't usually do early scsns until u have had 3 mc, doc agreed to refer for an early scan at 8 weeks as a reassurance. I'm a few days further along than I thought and my due date is 15 feb.

Just now have to wait for a date for the scan... Petrified is not the word, don't feel the symptoms are getting any stronger and I just want to be having strong symptoms that I can be reassured by, I have this horrible feeling they are not strong for a reason...

Can I ask the ladies that had early scans whether they were internal scans? 

Also whilst writing this I want to send my prayers to Lily Lee, sorry to hear the news wasn't great, fingers crossed for you Hun x


----------



## debzie

Nt I had an internal scan at 6 weeks at 8 weeks depending on the machine I think. they can see just as well on an abdominal scan. Having had three mmcs and bleeding with dd I.have had more internal ones than I care to count. So I don't think that they are too bad. My symptoms picked up.in the 6 th week but the last few days have subsided.


----------



## flutterbaby

mine was an internal scan 
:flower:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hello im due feb 16, after 2 losses (12 weeks & 6.5 weeks)

i can already tell its going to be a VERY long ride


----------



## AllMacsNow

Welcome, keepthefaith! Let's hope this is your sticky bean!

And NT, my scan was internal at 6w2d. I hope that helps. :D If you've never had one, they're not really as bad as they sound. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: keepthefaith good to see you x i hope this it it for you too x


----------



## Lulu

Can I join in? I found out last Tuesday I'm pregnant and I'm trying so hard not to freak out. I was last pregnant at the start of the year and discovered at what should have been my 12 wk scan that I'd had a mmc at 8wk 5days :(

From what I've worked out my edd is 28 Feb. I'm trying to be optimistic without getting too carried away. 

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I had an us last Monday and I was measuring 5 weeks which did not shock me because I can feel when I ovulate and I ovulated a week late. I believe I o'd late because i have pcos and had decided to take the month of may off of meds and iui to save for Junes iui and we ended up pregnant on our own :cloud9:. They scheduled another scan for tomorrow and I will be in my sixth week to make sure everything is going as it should. I am working with a fs so my guess is they will scan every week until about 10 or 12wks and then release me to my obgyn. I am freaking out and dread all the us's because my last pregnancy my first us at 8w 5 days the heart rate was only fifty and at the next scan my precious angel was gone :cry:. I had no signs of mc before the scans. So every time I go for a scan I flash back to those scans. I just can't help it. I am trying to be optomistic everything seems normal but again it did lastime too. I just really want to have all the milestones with this one. I want to feel all the pregnancy symptoms, feel the kicks, get so uncompfy in my 3 rd trimester and most of all I want to see our first child in my dh's arms. Sorry I just really had to get that out.
Wishing everyone a H & H 9 months.


----------



## Mrskg

Lulu congrats xxx

Blue eyes I feel exactly the same :hugs: good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

:sick:ive been so ill since thursday today i feel better but cant bring myself to eat ..hubby just phoned and said to try please as ive not ate since sat lunch and before that thurs lunch but i just cant i will try but my guts feel so raw still :cry:

makes it worse been in kitchen and half the stuff has gone off hubby been living off junk out of freezer so all fresh stuff stinks and needs binning think maybe ill go back to bed instead:shrug:


----------



## Storm7

Morning all. Having a bad day today. DH and I did the deed this morning and I have been spotting since. Seems to be going browner now but was pretty red. Is more present than just when I wipe too. Went to urgent care to see a doctor and they have arranged a scan for tomorrow at 9am. Keeping everything crossed till then


----------



## Mrskg

big :hugs: storm ive read thats very common after dtd i know that doesnt help though got everything crossed for scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Afternoon ladies, I had to call into work sick, I was mid way in at 5.30 am and this flood of sickness came over me, I pulled over and spent a good 20 mins :sick: then called work, turned around and came home to sleep a further 4 hours to wake up and feel EXACTLY the same, I've had the crappest weekend with my MIL being taken into hospital and we went to see her but I was so worried that I might catch something, I felt awful but I just wanted to leave :sad: I tried to use my last clear blue digi just to make sure I was still on the 3+ as it cant go any higher and the digi bit was broken so it didnt do anything :growlmad: going to complain to clear blue later as those tests cost a fortune! Scan on Wednesday :happydance: I'm scared yet excited!

**UPDATE**
spoke to a lovely lady at clearblue and she is sending me a replacement as appretly there was a problem with my batch!


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> :sick:ive been so ill since thursday today i feel better but cant bring myself to eat ..hubby just phoned and said to try please as ive not ate since sat lunch and before that thurs lunch but i just cant i will try but my guts feel so raw still :cry:
> 
> makes it worse been in kitchen and half the stuff has gone off hubby been living off junk out of freezer so all fresh stuff stinks and needs binning think maybe ill go back to bed instead:shrug:

Ask DH to get you some pedilyte freeze pops? They have an electrolite in them and I have found they help ease the queasy. Not sure it'll work for you, but....prayers for you, sweetheart.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just got back from my 6 week scan and....... :wohoo: We saw the baby, the yolk, the pulse of the heart and best of all we got to hear the heartbeat (108 bpm) :cloud9:


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just got back from my 6 week scan and....... :wohoo: We saw the baby, the yolk, the pulse of the heart and best of all we got to hear the heartbeat (108 bpm) after looking at this ultrasound doctor estimates a due date of 2-20-13 :cloud9:

Congrats that is AWESOME :) :happydance::happydance: what was you EDD before this scan?


----------



## Jessica28

Great news blue eyes! i wish i was getting an early scan!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Blue Eyes! What great news!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Diamonddust said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my 6 week scan and....... :wohoo: We saw the baby, the yolk, the pulse of the heart and best of all we got to hear the heartbeat (108 bpm) after looking at this ultrasound doctor estimates a due date of 2-20-13 :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats that is AWESOME :) :happydance::happydance: what was you EDD before this scan?Click to expand...

Using online calculator 2/16/13. So not too far off.


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my 6 week scan and....... :wohoo: We saw the baby, the yolk, the pulse of the heart and best of all we got to hear the heartbeat (108 bpm) after looking at this ultrasound doctor estimates a due date of 2-20-13 :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats that is AWESOME :) :happydance::happydance: what was you EDD before this scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Using online calculator 2/16/13. So not too far off.Click to expand...

 I'm so nervouse about my scan on wednesday, I am wondering if I ovulated later as it took a little longer to get the 3+ so I wonder if I ovulated on the 28th, sorry I was intrigued, I hope I get a wonderful scan like you


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Diamonddust said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my 6 week scan and....... :wohoo: We saw the baby, the yolk, the pulse of the heart and best of all we got to hear the heartbeat (108 bpm) after looking at this ultrasound doctor estimates a due date of 2-20-13 :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats that is AWESOME :) :happydance::happydance: what was you EDD before this scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Using online calculator 2/16/13. So not too far off.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so nervouse about my scan on wednesday, I am wondering if I ovulated later as it took a little longer to get the 3+ so I wonder if I ovulated on the 28th, sorry I was intrigued, I hope I get a wonderful scan like youClick to expand...

I completely understand I felt like I was going to get :sick: before the scan today because I was so petrified due to our loss in October.
I bet you are correct about Oing late it is really common.
I also bet you will have a great scan. :thumbup:
Do u have your scan scheduled?


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my 6 week scan and....... :wohoo: We saw the baby, the yolk, the pulse of the heart and best of all we got to hear the heartbeat (108 bpm) after looking at this ultrasound doctor estimates a due date of 2-20-13 :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats that is AWESOME :) :happydance::happydance: what was you EDD before this scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Using online calculator 2/16/13. So not too far off.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so nervouse about my scan on wednesday, I am wondering if I ovulated later as it took a little longer to get the 3+ so I wonder if I ovulated on the 28th, sorry I was intrigued, I hope I get a wonderful scan like youClick to expand...
> 
> I completely understand I felt like I was going to get :sick: before the scan today because I was so petrified due to our loss in October.
> I bet you are correct about Oing late it is really common.
> I also bet you will have a great scan. :thumbup:
> Do u have your scan scheduled?Click to expand...

Yes Wednesday! only 2 days to go!


----------



## rosebud111

Blueeyes - Congrats on the good news at your scan!
Waiting 2012 - Just checking in with you. Has your spotting stopped? I think spotting is common after BD sometimes. 
Storm - Same thing, I hear spotting sometimes happens after BD. Try not to worry too much! (Easier said than done. I know)

Looks like a few of you have a scan this week! Can't wait to hear all about it!

AFM - I'm still nervous. Sometimes I have symptoms and sometimes I forget that I'm pg! I am counting the days until my scan late next week!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Diamonddust said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my 6 week scan and....... :wohoo: We saw the baby, the yolk, the pulse of the heart and best of all we got to hear the heartbeat (108 bpm) after looking at this ultrasound doctor estimates a due date of 2-20-13 :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats that is AWESOME :) :happydance::happydance: what was you EDD before this scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Using online calculator 2/16/13. So not too far off.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so nervouse about my scan on wednesday, I am wondering if I ovulated later as it took a little longer to get the 3+ so I wonder if I ovulated on the 28th, sorry I was intrigued, I hope I get a wonderful scan like youClick to expand...
> 
> I completely understand I felt like I was going to get :sick: before the scan today because I was so petrified due to our loss in October.
> I bet you are correct about Oing late it is really common.
> I also bet you will have a great scan. :thumbup:
> Do u have your scan scheduled?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Wednesday! only 2 days to go!Click to expand...

That is awesome! Good luck and keep me posted!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Our lil sweet pea....
Sorry pic is so small took it with my cell.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 6w 1d.png
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Our lil sweet pea....
> Sorry pic is so small took it with my cell.

:cloud9: what a great pic x


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats blue eyes! I am so happy for you :thumbup: I LOVE seeing the good scan results. I am anxious to be scheduled for a scan, but won't even be seen by my doc for another 2 1/2 weeks. I guess that's ok, since I'll be 9 + weeks along so will see a h/b if it's there. I'm still terrified, as always, of the first scan.

In the mean time my focus is entirely on what I can eat next to keep my stomach calm and curtail the nausea. I hate eating. I hate food. I hate bloat. Isn't this what I was begging for a week or so ago :haha:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just found out I will have another ultrasound next Monday and will have scans up until 12 wks which is when my fs will release me to my normal obgyn.


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just found out I will have another ultrasound next Monday and will have scans up until 12 wks which is when my fs will release me to my normal obgyn.

That's really great news :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

as I cleaned up a little in my kitchen I was struck by the realization that in my previous 6 pregnancies there were frequent little bursts of happiness and secret inward smiles when it dawned on me again and again that there would be a new life, that a baby was growing inside of me :cloud9: esp before many people knew I was pregnant. With the loss of pregnancy number 6, my whole perception of pregnancy has been turned into one big worry fest, one more day to tick off until I can hopefully breathe a little easier, one more day to avoid considering what the future holds-until I know where this is going, one more day I'm still one the boards, one more thing I say or do that could have an effect on the outcome (in my deranged mind). I miss my secret smiles and bubbles of joy as I consider who is growing inside of me. I miss blind hope.:sad1:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just found out I will have another ultrasound next Monday and will have scans up until 12 wks which is when my fs will release me to my normal obgyn.

Here's to six more awesome scans!:happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

PerpetualMama said:


> as I cleaned up a little in my kitchen I was struck by the realization that in my previous 6 pregnancies there were frequent little bursts of happiness and secret inward smiles when it dawned on me again and again that there would be a new life, that a baby was growing inside of me :cloud9: esp before many people knew I was pregnant. With the loss of pregnancy number 6, my whole perception of pregnancy has been turned into one big worry fest, one more day to tick off until I can hopefully breathe a little easier, one more day to avoid considering what the future holds-until I know where this is going, one more day I'm still one the boards, one more thing I say or do that could have an effect on the outcome (in my deranged mind). I miss my secret smiles and bubbles of joy as I consider who is growing inside of me. I miss blind hope.:sad1:

Couldn't have said it better myself :cry: today I've got the 2 voices shouting at each other x one saying this will be your rainbow the other saying why should this time be any different from the last 5! Today I've had enough :cry:


----------



## Storm7

PerpetualMama said:


> as I cleaned up a little in my kitchen I was struck by the realization that in my previous 6 pregnancies there were frequent little bursts of happiness and secret inward smiles when it dawned on me again and again that there would be a new life, that a baby was growing inside of me :cloud9: esp before many people knew I was pregnant. With the loss of pregnancy number 6, my whole perception of pregnancy has been turned into one big worry fest, one more day to tick off until I can hopefully breathe a little easier, one more day to avoid considering what the future holds-until I know where this is going, one more day I'm still one the boards, one more thing I say or do that could have an effect on the outcome (in my deranged mind). I miss my secret smiles and bubbles of joy as I consider who is growing inside of me. I miss blind hope.:sad1:

I also have to say this sums up how I feel. I know I have only experienced the one loss but even so pregnancy has changed from a time of excitement to a time or worry.


----------



## Storm7

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Just found out I will have another ultrasound next Monday and will have scans up until 12 wks which is when my fs will release me to my normal obgyn.

Brilliant news!


----------



## Lulu

Storm7 said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> as I cleaned up a little in my kitchen I was struck by the realization that in my previous 6 pregnancies there were frequent little bursts of happiness and secret inward smiles when it dawned on me again and again that there would be a new life, that a baby was growing inside of me :cloud9: esp before many people knew I was pregnant. With the loss of pregnancy number 6, my whole perception of pregnancy has been turned into one big worry fest, one more day to tick off until I can hopefully breathe a little easier, one more day to avoid considering what the future holds-until I know where this is going, one more day I'm still one the boards, one more thing I say or do that could have an effect on the outcome (in my deranged mind). I miss my secret smiles and bubbles of joy as I consider who is growing inside of me. I miss blind hope.:sad1:
> 
> I also have to say this sums up how I feel. I know I have only experienced the one loss but even so pregnancy has changed from a time of excitement to a time or worry.Click to expand...

This is exactly how I feel, only had one loss but I'm scared to get excited for fear that it all comes crashing down again. I can't imagine how you cope after multiple losses, my heart goes out to you all who are in that situation.


----------



## Diamonddust

PerpetualMama said:


> as I cleaned up a little in my kitchen I was struck by the realization that in my previous 6 pregnancies there were frequent little bursts of happiness and secret inward smiles when it dawned on me again and again that there would be a new life, that a baby was growing inside of me :cloud9: esp before many people knew I was pregnant. With the loss of pregnancy number 6, my whole perception of pregnancy has been turned into one big worry fest, one more day to tick off until I can hopefully breathe a little easier, one more day to avoid considering what the future holds-until I know where this is going, one more day I'm still one the boards, one more thing I say or do that could have an effect on the outcome (in my deranged mind). I miss my secret smiles and bubbles of joy as I consider who is growing inside of me. I miss blind hope.:sad1:

Ditto, at least we have our group to talk to and hopefully get through the next 7/8 months we have left xx


----------



## Wiggler

I really miss the innocence of my first 2 pregnancies, Its so different now, I panic over the slightest thing, and spend most of my time thinking "its going to end soon" and running to the loo o check for blood. I am trying to stay positive though, and to keep with my positive mood I am buying myself a doppler tomorrow. x x x


----------



## NT123

Feel exactly the same, just can't really get excited, I feel like my mmc, of which I have only suffered one so not as much as some ladies, has taken that precious naivity away from me. Now I worry that my lack of excitement and my tendency to believe things are more likely to go wrong than right, will mean I don't bond with this pregnancy in the way I felt so connected with my angel. I do hope this is the rainbow but I just don't feel in my heart that it is.

Now dreading my scan at 8 weeks because my mmc lost a baby at 9+6 and even if it seems ok there is no promise it will stay that way. :-(


----------



## PerpetualMama

I knew I could count on you ladies to know exactly this emotion. I do remember tp checking with the others but not nearly with as much trepidation. I was completely taken by surprise with my m/c. I too have only lost the one, but I'm afraid to get too excited. I am actually a week away from when I started to miscarry the last one. The closer I get the more the fear expands. I cannot imagine multiple losses and still keeping hope. I'm glad those of you in that boat still have faith that this CAN be it (and I hope beyond hope that it really is fr all of us). If anything happens here for me, there will be no more chance pregnancies. DH wants a vasectomy so there will be no more surprises. Here's praying my little bun grows into a full loaf :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

I have to keep telling myself that by this point I had already lost my first angel and with my second I was already bleeding by this point, I never had symptoms with either and this time I feel like crap so thats brilliant :happydance:

This is my last pregnancy too no matter what the outcome, if I MC again there is no way I will try again as its too hard, and if I don't I will end up with severe SPD again and thats bad enough as I end up almost bedbound with the pain, its easy to keep the kids entertained from the sofa while they are little, but they are growing up fast and this is really the last chance I have to be almost immobile for 7-8 months whie they are too little to remember. x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

I keep wishing my scan was earlier, but it's good I will be past the 6+5 I was when I saw my blip's h/b just days before it all turned south. I will be glad to be past that point. I still will be afraid even after a good scan, but at least I may start to hope. 

Yay wiggler, past 2 scarey points :)


----------



## Wiggler

I had a good scan last time too, 2 days later I started bleeding, it was horrible. I will always be thankful I saw that little heartbeat though, they even broke the EPU rules and gave me a piccy, I keep it next to the plant I bought after we lost our first angel. x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Feel exactly the same, just can't really get excited, I feel like my mmc, of which I have only suffered one so not as much as some ladies, has taken that precious naivity away from me. Now I worry that my lack of excitement and my tendency to believe things are more likely to go wrong than right, will mean I don't bond with this pregnancy in the way I felt so connected with my angel. I do hope this is the rainbow but I just don't feel in my heart that it is.
> 
> Now dreading my scan at 8 weeks because my mmc lost a baby at 9+6 and even if it seems ok there is no promise it will stay that way. :-(

Yes afraid things can still go wrong even with positive news. I still want to see positive news even if I don't let my guard down afterward. 
We still have a good 6 months to bond with the LO after the scariest trimester is over. This is a defense mechanism we're using that if we don't get too attached it won' hurt so badly. I think I'm past the point where not feeling so hurt would be possible. I've already thought of potential names despite my vows I wouldn't. I already look forward to a big belly, and baby clothes, and the smell of a newborn. I'm hooked and it makes the fear even greater. 
Day to day, I guess. We've made it this far!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> I had a good scan last time too, 2 days later I started bleeding, it was horrible. I will always be thankful I saw that little heartbeat though, they even broke the EPU rules and gave me a piccy, I keep it next to the plant I bought after we lost our first angel. x x x

I was 3 days later when I started to bleed. I still have the text I sent my cousin saying "It was a tiny little blip of a baby, but its heart was beating, so so far so good." I didn't get to see the h/b even though I craned my neck, but the tech said it was there and DH thinks he saw it. I didn't get a pic either. The covering doc at my obgyn kept trying to tell me I was still pregnant after I had bled for 5 days and had severe cramping to the point I couldn't get out of bed. They sent me for an u/s on day 5 and it was all mush. The u/s tech said my doc would call and I just looked at her and said no, I know you can't tell me about the scan, but it was all mush there wasn't it? She just grimaced and nodded. That's when my interest in u/s was formed and why I have worked so hard to get into the program.
I went in with my DD Feb 7 for her u/s and the baby was measuring 6 w when she was thought to be maybe 7 or 8w. I didn't see a h/b and kind of knew that the next scan would see no change. There was no way the baby would measure only 6 w at that point because her first u/s many weeks before had a gest sac and yolk sac at a time when the fertilized egg would've still been floating around. I didn't crush my daughter's hopes that her valentine's scan would be ok, I just said I hope so. I still have the pic she took of her 6w embryo. That was my first grandbaby.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: x x x


----------



## flutterbaby

i only lost 1 but had 4 healthy boys and i cant help but think thats my girl that went the thing that hit me most was i was 8 weeks 2 days and i just couldn't get out of my head that it had a hb and then it stopped it had developed then had stopped all the time thinking it because it was a girl i had really bad ms and migraines with that one and was fine with all my boys except for the odd bleed 

all my boys was concieved in nov and so was my mc but this one in may prob dont make a difference but thought id add it

i think ill be ok when i get 2 my 12 week scan as up til 8 weeks and 2 days :wacko: in my mind anything could happen im booking a private scan at 10 weeks tho just 2 make sure bean is ok 


also ate food today and toileting started again is this a preggo thing cause i wont be happy if it keeps it up


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> i only lost 1 but had 4 healthy boys and i cant help but think thats my girl that went the thing that hit me most was i was 8 weeks 2 days and i just couldn't get out of my head that it had a hb and then it stopped it had developed then had stopped all the time thinking it because it was a girl i had really bad ms and migraines with that one and was fine with all my boys except for the odd bleed
> 
> all my boys was concieved in nov and so was my mc but this one in may prob dont make a difference but thought id add it
> 
> i think ill be ok when i get 2 my 12 week scan as up til 8 weeks and 2 days :wacko: in my mind anything could happen im booking a private scan at 10 weeks tho just 2 make sure bean is ok
> 
> 
> also ate food today and toileting started again is this a preggo thing cause i wont be happy if it keeps it up


yeah my bathroom habits are a bit increased and "off" with the pregnancy.

I had a successful pregnancy (DS 5) with DH, so I also assumed my mc was a girl. like maybe he can't create healthy girls? Kind of hoping this is a boy just for that reason :/. Ex DH produced 3 beautiful girls and a son with me so I know I can carry both. I started factoring all things into my mc, all my other kids plus myself and DH were born in even years, mc was due in an odd year just like this one. I am sure this all really has nothing to do with it, but I'm a bit...neurotic...wondering what ifs and whys and hows etc. I try not to put too much weight into the things that are likely all in my head and coincidences. Coincidently we have days of the month of 8,9,10,11, and 13...then 24 and 26 so it'd be great to have a 12 or 25 to fill the gaps :). Ex hubby was a 12 and I usually count him, but it'd be a trip to have this one on his birthday Feb 12!


----------



## LilyLee

OMG OMG OMG I just came back from my follow up scan and THEY FOUND A BABY!!! Measuring right on track at 7w3d and a healthy heartbeat! Apparently it was just right up against the side of the sack and couldn't be seen last week. I am in shock. Even at the start of the appt he was saying they weren't expecting to see anything. I am in such shock I just can't believe it! So so so happy! He said it was a beautiful pregnancy! 

Now I need to catch up on all the posts I've missed in the last week! So good to be back!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Lily, I am SO happy for you! I've been thinking a lot about you this week.

That is so great!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats lily! 
That is awesome news.


----------



## LilyLee

If there's anyone I haven't added to the front page can you quickly post your EDD for me and I'll update xx


----------



## NT123

Omg that is amazing honey I'm so happy for you! my EDD has changed to 15/2. Xx


----------



## GlitterandBug

Lily - that is fantastic news!! You must be so happy! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Thats brilliant news Lily x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats lily x can you add me for 20/2 please x

I also believe my losses might be a gender thing I have 3 girls I'm wondering if my losses were boys they were on Chinese calendar I I think I conceived close to ov x this time Chinese calendar says girl an we dtd 3 days before ov so really hoping this be any is a sticky girl xx


----------



## hope88

Congrats lily so happy for you hope you have a healthy 9 months. my edd is 8th feb.


----------



## Diamonddust

LilyLee said:


> OMG OMG OMG I just came back from my follow up scan and THEY FOUND A BABY!!! Measuring right on track at 7w3d and a healthy heartbeat! Apparently it was just right up against the side of the sack and couldn't be seen last week. I am in shock. Even at the start of the appt he was saying they weren't expecting to see anything. I am in such shock I just can't believe it! So so so happy! He said it was a beautiful pregnancy!
> 
> Now I need to catch up on all the posts I've missed in the last week! So good to be back!!!

OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Lilly I am simply OVER THE MOON for you :hugs:


----------



## Storm7

Great news Lily - really thrilled for you.


----------



## Storm7

AFM - I am heading back to ttc as the scan this morning confirmed my fears. Hopefully it will be third time lucky for me.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Wiggler

So sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## Diamonddust

Storm7 said:


> AFM - I am heading back to ttc as the scan this morning confirmed my fears. Hopefully it will be third time lucky for me.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months

I am so sorry to read this, of course nothing I can say will make anything feel any better at allm but I truley hope we see you back here soon, and i'm sending you all the baby dust :hugs: xx


----------



## LilyLee

So so sorry to hear your news Storm xxx


----------



## Jessica28

Lily - That is just wonderful news! I am so happy for you!

Storm - I feel for you. That is everyones worst nightmare. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## Pebbles11

OMG Lily! I've heard of this happening but it seems to be quite rare! Wow, you must be amazed. Can you add my EDD please - 14 Feb 2013!


----------



## Mrskg

Storm I'm so very sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

LilyLee said:


> OMG OMG OMG I just came back from my follow up scan and THEY FOUND A BABY!!! Measuring right on track at 7w3d and a healthy heartbeat! Apparently it was just right up against the side of the sack and couldn't be seen last week. I am in shock. Even at the start of the appt he was saying they weren't expecting to see anything. I am in such shock I just can't believe it! So so so happy! He said it was a beautiful pregnancy!
> 
> Now I need to catch up on all the posts I've missed in the last week! So good to be back!!!

I am so so happy for you LilyLee, your post brought me to tears! I have had you in my thoughts and prayers all week, and I am just thrilled to see this good news! :yipee: Congrats!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Storm7 said:


> AFM - I am heading back to ttc as the scan this morning confirmed my fears. Hopefully it will be third time lucky for me.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months

:cry: I am so sorry Storm :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Storm, I am so sorry. I hope your TTC road is short and you get your sticky bean soon, sweetie.


----------



## Lulu

Lily - congratulations, you must be so relieved :) Great news

Storm - I'm so sorry for your loss, don't lose hope you will be your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


Can you add me to the front page, my edd at the moment is 28 Feb


----------



## rosebud111

LilyLee said:


> OMG OMG OMG I just came back from my follow up scan and THEY FOUND A BABY!!! Measuring right on track at 7w3d and a healthy heartbeat! Apparently it was just right up against the side of the sack and couldn't be seen last week. I am in shock. Even at the start of the appt he was saying they weren't expecting to see anything. I am in such shock I just can't believe it! So so so happy! He said it was a beautiful pregnancy!
> 
> Now I need to catch up on all the posts I've missed in the last week! So good to be back!!!

OMG that is AMAZING, FANTASTIC, WONDERFUL news!!!!!!!! so happy for you! :hugs::yipee:

my dd is feb 22 thanks!


----------



## rosebud111

Storm7 said:


> AFM - I am heading back to ttc as the scan this morning confirmed my fears. Hopefully it will be third time lucky for me.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months

i'm so sorry storm. please take care of yourself and yes stay positive that it will happen for you.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I ended up having to leave work today because I am dizzy with a dull pain in my head and am nauseous. I have been being treated for migraine associated vertigo for 8 years. I am not sure if that is the cause or if it is the beginings of ms. I did not get ms my last pregnancy but then again it was not a healthy pregnancy and we lost our angel somewhere between 8w 5d and 9w 5d. Probably ms right? What do you ladies think?


----------



## flutterbaby

storm sorry hun:hugs:

lily:cloud9::baby: great news 

everyone i'm so glad its not just me that has the thought of it certain genders egg timing off etc sometimes i think im going mad :wacko: but it's good to know im not alone 


afm my new job has lost the crb form so gotta wait a month plus 3 months to tell them the is noway i can hide it that long so gonna loose the job before i start it :cry: and obviously thats my hubbys fault:haha: my crazy hormones have just asked if he's going to his club today and because he said yeah i snapped ranting i'm doing it alone so might as well be single its over i dont want to speak anymore AARRRGGGHHHH MAYBE JUST MAYBE i went a smigde ott but i wont let him know :dohh:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Sounds like it to me, Blue. I hope it's not too bad for you!


----------



## flutterbaby

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I ended up having to leave work today because I am dizzy with a dull pain in my head and am nauseous. I have been being treated for migraine associated vertigo for 8 years. I am not sure if that is the cause or if it is the beginings of ms. I did not get ms my last pregnancy but then again it was not a healthy pregnancy and we lost our angel somewhere between 8w 5d and 9w 5d. Probably ms right? What do you ladies think?

i had ms with my last pregnancy and lost it still had ms for 3 weeks after i also suffered with migraines with that pregnancy and have never had them before i didnt suffer ms with my boys and they was all healthy so i dont think ms or no ms makes a healthy pregnancy but rather every pregnancy has different level of hormones 

just keep an eye on it and drink plenty phone the docs if it carrrys on :hugs:


----------



## Diamonddust

flutterbaby said:


> storm sorry hun:hugs:
> 
> lily:cloud9::baby: great news
> 
> everyone i'm so glad its not just me that has the thought of it certain genders egg timing off etc sometimes i think im going mad :wacko: but it's good to know im not alone
> 
> 
> afm my new job has lost the crb form so gotta wait a month plus 3 months to tell them the is noway i can hide it that long so gonna loose the job before i start it :cry: and obviously thats my hubbys fault:haha: my crazy hormones have just asked if he's going to his club today and because he said yeah i snapped ranting i'm doing it alone so might as well be single its over i dont want to speak anymore AARRRGGGHHHH MAYBE JUST MAYBE i went a smigde ott but i wont let him know :dohh:

I told my boss last week I was pregnant (just in case something went wrong and I needed time off) and she told me I was in my probation period, but I should t worry, what she really ment was you shouldn't have told me now I will find a reason to fire your ass! I've bee. Off since yesterday with an upset tummy and bad sickness, she has called me hopefully she won't pin it down to the pregnancy as I don't think that's what it all is, and to top it all of my DP asked if he could do a delivery tomorrow to Leeds, I asked what time he'd be home he said early afternoon, he completely forgot we have out scan at 10.20 tomorrow :sad: 

I'm sure you will be fine just get the CRB to re send the copy and you can start ASAP and don't tell them a thing xxxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I ended up having to leave work today because I am dizzy with a dull pain in my head and am nauseous. I have been being treated for migraine associated vertigo for 8 years. I am not sure if that is the cause or if it is the beginings of ms. I did not get ms my last pregnancy but then again it was not a healthy pregnancy and we lost our angel somewhere between 8w 5d and 9w 5d. Probably ms right? What do you ladies think?

I don't know anything about migraine's and I've never had one, I'm sure everything is perfect though, just take it easy xxx


----------



## Lucky4

Storm, so sorry you have to go through this again:hugs:


Lily- absolutely great news, so nice to hear happy result after such a negative first scan:happydance:


----------



## saysib

:hugs: So sorry to hear that news Storm.


Lilylee, thats amazing they found a little bean in there! Such lovely news.


----------



## Diamonddust

Good morning ladies back from my scan, and everything is perfect, I'm measuring 6.5 so my EDD is now the 15th feb, so a day out! Baby is great and heart beat was seen I cried! My next scan will be at 12 weeks xxxx


----------



## LilyLee

Yay diamond that is wonderful news :)


----------



## Diamonddust

Here's the 2 scan pictures, she gave me the best 2, I wasnt expecting any but I wanted to share, my Grandmother said he or she looks like a jelly bean, made me laugh as thats what we've been calling him or her...

https://img443.imageshack.us/img443/1870/babymarshall.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Diamonddust said:


> Good morning ladies back from my scan, and everything is perfect, I'm measuring 6.5 so my EDD is now the 15th feb, so a day out! Baby is great and heart beat was seen I cried! My next scan will be at 12 weeks xxxx

Yay! awesome news, Diamonddust, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## flutterbaby

congrats diamond


----------



## Lulu

Those are fantastic scans DiamondDust - I'm desperate to have a scan. No idea if I'll get an early one or not, but fingers crossed I will.

I say I'm desperate for a scan but at the same time, I'm dreading having a scan incase it's not good news! My head is all over the place just now :wacko:


----------



## Diamonddust

Lulu said:


> Those are fantastic scans DiamondDust - I'm desperate to have a scan. No idea if I'll get an early one or not, but fingers crossed I will.
> 
> I say I'm desperate for a scan but at the same time, I'm dreading having a scan incase it's not good news! My head is all over the place just now :wacko:

I got my scan beacuse I was on clomid and under a fertility expert, I also hounded my GP :thumbup: It was well worth it, and has certainly put me a little more at ease than I was yesterday x


----------



## NT123

You are nOt alone lulu, did u mc at a latish stage ( 10 weeks) like me? I'm concerned about seeing hb st early scan but nOthing later on..


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Diamond! That's absolutely great news.

I was so thrilled to have our early scan. Our next isn't until midway through week 9, and I'm dying to get back in there. I am so worried about MMC, even though probably I have no reason to be. Our 1 loss was SO SO early (4+1), it was obviously chemical, and this little bub certainly doesn't have the same problem, whatever it was. 

I am feeling so sick lately, and the boobs are still pretty sore (and HUGE), but I also know that some women still feel symptoms with MMC, so that isn't really that reassuring. I know I'm being silly, but can't help it.


----------



## Diamonddust

AllMacsNow said:


> Congrats, Diamond! That's absolutely great news.
> 
> I was so thrilled to have our early scan. Our next isn't until midway through week 9, and I'm dying to get back in there. I am so worried about MMC, even though probably I have no reason to be. Our 1 loss was SO SO early (4+1), it was obviously chemical, and this little bub certainly doesn't have the same problem, whatever it was.
> 
> I am feeling so sick lately, and the boobs are still pretty sore (and HUGE), but I also know that some women still feel symptoms with MMC, so that isn't really that reassuring. I know I'm being silly, but can't help it.

Your lucky my next one is at 12w they say everything is perfect and they have no reason for me to come back! I'd have really liked a 9 week one just for a little more reassurance! I am sure everything is going to be great this time round x


----------



## AllMacsNow

You're right, Diamond. I'm super grateful for my FS, who is very attentive, and keeps an eye on EVERYTHING. I think we'll have the scan at 9, and then again at 12, before he returns me back to my regular OB/GYN.


----------



## Diamonddust

AllMacsNow said:


> You're right, Diamond. I'm super grateful for my FS, who is very attentive, and keeps an eye on EVERYTHING. I think we'll have the scan at 9, and then again at 12, before he returns me back to my regular OB/GYN.

Perfect! :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> You are nOt alone lulu, did u mc at a latish stage ( 10 weeks) like me? I'm concerned about seeing hb st early scan but nOthing later on..

I'm in the same boat. My early scan at 6w+6 showed a h/b and then I started bleeding a few days later. So, while I wish I could get an early scan, I'm kind of ok with waiting until 9 weeks. I'm completely up in the air, good scan now and then nothing til 12 or 16 weeks with no way of knowing something is amiss, or wait and hope it's a good scan to start off with a 9w+. *sigh*


----------



## NT123

Has anyone been suffering dizzy spells, I appear to be having a fair amount and I didn't get that last time and wondering if it's just me..


----------



## Diamonddust

NT123 said:


> You are nOt alone lulu, did u mc at a latish stage ( 10 weeks) like me? I'm concerned about seeing hb st early scan but nOthing later on..

oh gosh, I am so sorry! I have to wait another 5 weeks for a scan! when is your next scan booked for? x


----------



## NT123

I have my first at 8 weeks and then I will book a private 10 week as its when I mmc, not finding out until 12 week scan :-(


----------



## hope88

Hey ladies ive got a early scan next friday il be 9w1day it feels so far away and so nervous so far the cyclogest and baby asprin seem to be working but its still early days. Had my first midwife appt today was just alot of questions and blood preasure taken i dont see her again till 16wks (think thats normal)

How are all you ladies today? Is anyone not suffering from morning sickness? Its one thing im kinda worried about because i never suffered from it in my last 2 pgs which ended in mc and i havent had it this time either


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Has anyone been suffering dizzy spells, I appear to be having a fair amount and I didn't get that last time and wondering if it's just me..

yes, here and there. I also get woozy after exertion like carrying up groceries etc. 

Won't you be glad to get past this first trimester?!!


----------



## Lulu

NT123 said:


> You are nOt alone lulu, did u mc at a latish stage ( 10 weeks) like me? I'm concerned about seeing hb st early scan but nOthing later on..

I had a mmc, went along for my 12 week scan to find out that baby was only measuring 8 wk 5 and no heartbeat. So even if I do manage to get an early scan at say 6 wks, it won't really stop me worrying before my 12 wk scan. 

I'm just going to have to be patient (not one of my strong points!) and take things a day at a time. Although I have to say that for today I'm feeling positive that things are going well. Last time I had no symptoms to indicate a miscarriage just a gut feeling that something wasn't quite right. So I'm trusting my mummy's intuition and today is a good day :thumbup:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Good for you, Lulu. Every day you feel good is a good day!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies 

Storm I am sorry hun.

Lilly and diamond well done on the positive.scans. 

As for the gender debate I know my last loss was a chromosomely normal boy I have a daughter but without knowing what gender my other losses were I don't know. I did not get round to the testing after three losses as i dell pregnant again so hopefully I will never know. My fist and second loss I saw hearbeats and with the first did so up to 8 weeks so my scan at 9+3 hopefully will give. some reasurrances.

I have had nausia but have not vomitted yet. Seems to be worse for a few days then eases up.


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Storm I am sorry hun.
> 
> Lilly and diamond well done on the positive.scans.
> 
> As for the gender debate I know my last loss was a chromosomely normal boy I have a daughter but without knowing what gender my other losses were I don't know. I did not get round to the testing after three losses as i dell pregnant again so hopefully I will never know. My fist and second loss I saw hearbeats and with the first did so up to 8 weeks so my scan at 9+3 hopefully will give. some reasurrances.
> 
> I have had nausia but have not vomitted yet. Seems to be worse for a few days then eases up.


I have yet to vomit either, even though I have been close on several occasions. I have that same queasiness I had with all my other children, and it varies day to day. with my DS (5) I did not vomit much either. I can't really say how this pregnancy ranks compared to the one for my 5 yr old, or my mc. All I know is I am sick of food, feel bloated and thick like I'm at least 4 months along (not like I would be showing, it's the bloat), and feel that heaviness under my ribs like I ate a huge turkey dinner and over stuffed myself. I have barely eaten today compared to most days and I'm still uncomfortable. I know from my 5 successful pregnancies that this feeling WILL eventually diminish, and I just have to put up with it til it passes.
The rain finally seems to be over and I have work tomorrow. I'm afraid I won't fit in my painter's pants and am afraid to try them on. My dad will likely start to notice my new puffy appearance. So...he may find out sooner as opposed to later :/.


----------



## flutterbaby

whos midnight munching :blush:

i am missed my tea as i felt so sick so just woke up needing food so grabbed a sandwich and some chrisps just for a few bickies let the carbs set in and im off to bed :winkwink::haha:


----------



## LilyLee

Sorry to hear of some of the morning sickness struggles! I had really bad ms with my mc but pretty mild this time around. I seem to get very short waves of nausea but not constant struggle.

I have my first midwife appointment this time tomorrow :) very excited to be able to talk solely about my pregnancy without worrying about boring people lol


----------



## NT123

Lulu said:


> NT123 said:
> 
> 
> You are nOt alone lulu, did u mc at a latish stage ( 10 weeks) like me? I'm concerned about seeing hb st early scan but nOthing later on..
> 
> I had a mmc, went along for my 12 week scan to find out that baby was only measuring 8 wk 5 and no heartbeat. So even if I do manage to get an early scan at say 6 wks, it won't really stop me worrying before my 12 wk scan.
> 
> I'm just going to have to be patient (not one of my strong points!) and take things a day at a time. Although I have to say that for today I'm feeling positive that things are going well. Last time I had no symptoms to indicate a miscarriage just a gut feeling that something wasn't quite right. So I'm trusting my mummy's intuition and today is a good day :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi I could have written ur post, mine was same except baby passed at 9 +6. I want the early scan but I can't say it will reassure me despite knowing there is only a chance of less than 2% after hb is seen at 8 weeks. At 10 weeks I will want a private scan as obviously baby didn't make it that far last time.


----------



## Diamonddust

Evening ladies! I just have to rant a little! I'm so upset today, I've been so nauseas all week, I've only been sick a couple of times but this nausea is really starting to get to me, I can't eat until 10pm and then I'm left feeling bloated and really uncomfortable! Please don't get me wrong I am so greatful that I'm pregnant but i feel terrible I can't work, I can't sit in the car, I can't eat, can't drink I'm pale, I've a huge break out of spots and my OH just doesn't seem to be supportive at all I just want to cry today :sad: I'm sorry for ranting but injust have to get it out!


----------



## Mrskg

Aw diamond I know that feeling it's awful x have you tried eating small bits I know you don't feel like it but it really does help x I also find lucozade really helps it keep blood sugar up xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> Aw diamond I know that feeling it's awful x have you tried eating small bits I know you don't feel like it but it really does help x I also find lucozade really helps it keep blood sugar up xxx

I've been eating small bits and bobs but to be honest finding anything I really like at the moment is hard, I've been having allot of broccoli for dinner, and mash potatoe, I like spinch and roast chicken, and baby belle cheese, OH had a packet of monster much it was horrendous :sad: my work are so not impressed that I've been off, I'm certain they will find a reason to fire me, I keep worrying about that too! I have some ribena now to add to the water that's what I went to town for, stupid OH argued with me because I wanted juice and he wouldn't buy it from the local shop as its a few pence more than supermarket so I walked to the supermarket myself he apologised after he'd gone off to work and thought about his actions I proper feel like I want to cry


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I had a scare this morning... I woke up with extreme pain in my lower abdomin I was scared that we were losing our lil peanut so I called mt fs. He had me come in for another scan and thankfully the pain is from the 60mm cyst on my right ovary. If you look at the right side of the scan you can see the cysts size. peanut is doing great! Monday the heart rate was 108 and today it is 119 and our peanut has gotten noticably bigger. :cloud9: I am amazed and so happy. I cant believe the differnce 3 days makes. I guess this horrible cyst scored me an extra us.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 6w 4d.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrskg

I've been eating a lot of toast and oatcakes nothing appeals to me either but when i eat it I enjoy it lol strange :wacko: yoghurts satsumas an bananas going down not too bad either x men can be so bloody selfish sometimes!!! I'm worried about work too I've already been signed off so much this yr so I feel lime I will have to force myself to go x my hormones are all over place too have a Good cry won't do any harm :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Glad alls well blue eyes xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> I've been eating a lot of toast and oatcakes nothing appeals to me either but when i eat it I enjoy it lol strange :wacko: yoghurts satsumas an bananas going down not too bad either x men can be so bloody selfish sometimes!!! I'm worried about work too I've already been signed off so much this yr so I feel lime I will have to force myself to go x my hormones are all over place too have a Good cry won't do any harm :hugs: xxx

I'm sure they can't fire you for pregnancy!? My work is new and im in my probation period, so I need to suck it up! I will try toast as I can't say I've tried that I've never been a breakfast person! Xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So I had a scare this morning... I woke up with extreme pain in my lower abdomin I was scared that we were losing our lil peanut so I called mt fs. He had me come in for another scan and thankfully the pain is from the 60mm cyst on my right ovary. If you look at the right side of the scan you can see the cysts size. peanut is doing great! Monday the heart rate was 108 and today it is 119 and our peanut has gotten noticably bigger. :cloud9: I am amazed and so happy. I cant believe the differnce 3 days makes. I guess this horrible cyst scored me an extra us.

Wow look how much bigger! That's super! So glad everything is ok! Xxx


----------



## rosebud111

toast sounds so good right now! i am always starving an hour or two after i eat! i am trying to not overdo it and stick w/small snacks whenever i get hungry but it's going to be tough! 

i hear you ladies about DH/OH being insensitive and i think the hormones make it so much worse. last weekend i cried my eyes out because he did not bring home lunch (lol). i was too tired to make anything and he had just gotten home from work. he said he was too tired and had already eaten so i had to go out and get myself something and i cried the whole time because i thought he was so mean. i always think of him and ask him if he has eaten or would like me to bring him something. he stuffed his face at work and ignored my call to ask him to bring me something home. what an inconsiderate jerk! 

i was late to work as well this morning. i understand how you working ladies feel too. i don't want to get in trouble and i am sure they will understand as soon as i let my manager know but until then they will just think i am being lazy!

blue eyes - great news on your scan! i am glad everything is ok!


----------



## Diamonddust

Rosebud I hear you! That was me this
Morning over Bloody juice, I wish I could keep eating I'm really hungry but the nausea gets me! Maybe it will ease off a little by 12 weeks!


----------



## Diamonddust

So just on a slight change of subject what baby books have you all invested in? Any of you with iPhone's or androids with any fancy apps? I got a couple of books from the charity shops and bought myself a copy of your pregnancy bible, I also have pregnancy questions & answers, from lad to dad (very funny read) the baby book and I get a baby mag called gurgle! I've got the what to expect and ipregnancy app's


----------



## Mrskg

I'm not a breakfast person either but having to force myself because I know I feel better after eating x just came over all :sick: an had a banana not normally that keen but it's helped :thumbup: 

Diamond when you book in you will get a good book in your bounty pack xx


----------



## Mrskg

Well bananas stopped me feeling sick but it's gave me heartburn :wacko:


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> I'm not a breakfast person either but having to force myself because I know I feel better after eating x just came over all :sick: an had a banana not normally that keen but it's helped :thumbup:
> 
> Diamond when you book in you will get a good book in your bounty pack xx

Yes my friend gave me hers from last year, I think the midwife is calling me on Tuesday to book the home visit, we have to arrange out own anti natal it's a new scheme of not going through the doctors surgery apparently she will come out and go through everything with me and arrange my scan and bloods etc! I had to pick a hospital as the midwife's come On differant days I wasn't really expecting to have to pick! I chose the one we've had our fertility treatments in


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah we have a midwife led service now too but doc still has to refer us x I've asked not to be referred till after my scan x I'm not sitting for 2 hours going over all my pregnancies an losses for nothing an then sitting on the day I should have 12 week scan depressed think I need to protect myself as much as poss xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> Yeah we have a midwife led service now too but doc still has to refer us x I've asked not to be referred till after my scan x I'm not sitting for 2 hours going over all my pregnancies an losses for nothing an then sitting on the day I should have 12 week scan depressed think I need to protect myself as much as poss xxx

Oh I don't want to go through that either, I'm not sure I can handle all that think I will ask her to come when I'm 12 weeks! Xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

lucazade.......................... cant remember who wrote they drink it but it does say on the bottle not for pregnant woman or at least it does here each to there own but thought i'd point it out if you didn't know:hugs:


----------



## Diamonddust

flutterbaby said:


> lucazade.......................... cant remember who wrote they drink it but it does say on the bottle not for pregnant woman or at least it does here each to there own but thought i'd point it out if you didn't know:hugs:

Oh good to know I won't try that for my nausea x


----------



## Mrskg

It was me that mentioned lucozade x my doc says it fine as it's only glucose x I have orange here an only says not to give to under 3's xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So I had a scare this morning... I woke up with extreme pain in my lower abdomin I was scared that we were losing our lil peanut so I called mt fs. He had me come in for another scan and thankfully the pain is from the 60mm cyst on my right ovary. If you look at the right side of the scan you can see the cysts size. peanut is doing great! Monday the heart rate was 108 and today it is 119 and our peanut has gotten noticably bigger. :cloud9: I am amazed and so happy. I cant believe the differnce 3 days makes. I guess this horrible cyst scored me an extra us.

So glad little peanut is growing :) that must feel good to see!

I had to hug the bowl this morning but nothing materialized. It's my first day back to work in a week (due to poor weather) and I've been fighting the nausea all day! 
I am a major breakfast person, and always found if I think I'm going to be sick, let it happen, then eat small amounts frequently for the rest of the day, just enough to stave off the hunger. Also, when eating solids don't drink until a little while later. Don't know why exactly, but doc told me that back in the 90's and it's worked through 5 pregnancies! I want food because otherwise I want to vomit, but nothing sounds good right now except pizza. Pizza is one of the foods that makes me bloat, but ugh...I want it so bad! hmmm, baby wants it so bad!

So...my brother tells me on the way to work this morning that my SIL suggested I give my baby to my friend (who is looking to adopt). You would think I was an unwed sophmore in highschool instead of a married 41 year old mother of 5- 2 of them adults and the third just shy of 18- who is working on a degree that will likely get her a job where starting rate is 26-29 dollars an hour. I was a single mom for 5 years and made it just fine, why should now be any different?? Ugh! This has nagged at my mind all day. I told DH and he asked if I was considering it. I asked him what he thought I thought about it. He knew that thought would never cross my mind. Then he comes out with "I don't give a shit what she says anyway" :haha: Good answer, good answer!


----------



## Wiggler

I had my doctors appointment earlier, she referred me for an early scan so should have that next week some time. I didn't even have to ask, I told her about the MC nightmares and how terrified I am and she wrote out an urgent referral. 

I have been given high dose Folic Acid, Calcium (which I have never heard of being used for recurrent MC) and I have to continuen the aspirin. I have to ring the MW in the next week to book my first appointment with her. Its finally feeling real that this might be my forever baby :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> I had my doctors appointment earlier, she referred me for an early scan so should have that next week some time. I didn't even have to ask, I told her about the MC nightmares and how terrified I am and she wrote out an urgent referral.
> 
> I have been given high dose Folic Acid, Calcium (which I have never heard of being used for recurrent MC) and I have to continuen the aspirin. I have to ring the MW in the next week to book my first appointment with her. Its finally feeling real that this might be my forever baby :cloud9:

My doc finally called in my prescription for prenatal vitamins, and gave me a script for folic acid too...4 mg a day (plus the 1 mg in vitamin and all the folic acid I eat..wth?) I only took 3 mg instead of 4. I think that's way too much, but doc said older women have more issues with birth defects. Frankly, it scares me to take so much


----------



## Wiggler

I have to take 5mg daily. apparently high doses can prevent some causes of MC x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> I have to take 5mg daily. apparently high doses can prevent some causes of MC x x x

ok! so my doc isn't insane!? I'll take the last pill tonight and start the 5 mg as prescribed tomorrow. I just hear conflicting things


----------



## Wiggler

I was a bit shocked when I heard she was prescribing me more than 10x the normal dose, but yea, it can apparently help prevent some causes of MC which means I will happily chow down that pill. 

How are you feeling? 7 weeks tomorrow! Me too! at 6+6 with my last pregnancy I had the scan that confirmed MC so I'm feeling very relieved that today is nearly over. x x x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> I was a bit shocked when I heard she was prescribing me more than 10x the normal dose, but yea, it can apparently help prevent some causes of MC which means I will happily chow down that pill.
> 
> How are you feeling? 7 weeks tomorrow! Me too! at 6+6 with my last pregnancy I had the scan that confirmed MC so I'm feeling very relieved that today is nearly over. x x x

It was 6 +6 when I had my scan last time too! But, DH and the tech saw a heartbeat which had me so relieved! So, I will be happy when I am through next week because I started to mc at 7 +2 :cry: I want to be past the time where I would normally have AF to feel at ease. My doc appt is past that time, so trying to keep my eye on that goal


----------



## PerpetualMama

Diamonddust said:


> So just on a slight change of subject what baby books have you all invested in? Any of you with iPhone's or androids with any fancy apps? I got a couple of books from the charity shops and bought myself a copy of your pregnancy bible, I also have pregnancy questions & answers, from lad to dad (very funny read) the baby book and I get a baby mag called gurgle! I've got the what to expect and ipregnancy app's

I'm reading my usual "your pregnancy week by week by Glade B Curtis. Same book I read with my first 5 pregnancies, except a newer edition (so updated and more "with the times"

Just had that sausage pizza I was craving. Praying I don't suffer too much for it later! Mmmmmmmmmmm it was so good!


----------



## Mrskg

The good thing about folic acid is whatever your body doesn't use it pee's out so you can't take too much :thumbup: Wiggler I'm taking that too for recurrent mc xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

woke up at 3:30 am from a nightmare that I was spotting and starting to mc. Forget going back to sleep after that! This is going to be a long day!

On the brighter side, DH is actually starting to "get used to the idea" that we're expecting again, and has been thinking of names! I ruled out the girls name because it's the same one he mentioned during my last pregnancy after I had already started to bleed (I guess he had beeen trying to comfort me by pretending it would all be ok?) I don't even want that name on the table :nope:


----------



## Diamonddust

Afternoon ladies, back from the doctors been signed off from work for a week and put on metoclopramide 3 times a day for my sickness, I called my boss and she was really nice said not to worry and she may come visit me next week! She asked if the baby was ok and I said he/she is perfect, it's the first time I've said that, maybe I can start to believe everything will be ok! Currently sat in bed with crackers and milk!


----------



## Diamonddust

PerpetualMama said:


> woke up at 3:30 am from a nightmare that I was spotting and starting to mc. Forget going back to sleep after that! This is going to be a long day!
> 
> On the brighter side, DH is actually starting to "get used to the idea" that we're expecting again, and has been thinking of names! I ruled out the girls name because it's the same one he mentioned during my last pregnancy after I had already started to bleed (I guess he had beeen trying to comfort me by pretending it would all be ok?) I don't even want that name on the table :nope:

Oh what a horrible dream! I hate how vivid dreams have got I thought my OH's shoulder was a yappy dog and I bit him (OH that is) im certain when you start to relax and get to the 12 weeks mark everything will be plain sailing and you will dream about the nursery and what he/she will look like, your buba is going to be perfect just like everyone else's xxx


----------



## NT123

Just found out my scan is next Wednesday at 9.15, feel so scared. Had to go through speaking with a booker that said they wouldn't usually do it for "just" one miscarriage. How dare she, there is no such thing as just a miscarriage, losing a baby, by finding out at your 12w scan etc is nothing to be minimalised.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

NT123 said:


> Just found out my scan is next Wednesday at 9.15, feel so scared. Had to go through speaking with a booker that said they wouldn't usually do it for "just" one miscarriage. How dare she, there is no such thing as just a miscarriage, losing a baby, by finding out at your 12w scan etc is nothing to be minimalised.

I totally agree with you! My loss was the hardest thing I have ever been through and it brings on a whole other set of worries during the next pregnancy. I am so sorry she made you feel like she was minimalising your loss sometimes I think doctors offices are far to clinical.:hugs:


----------



## Diamonddust

NT123 said:


> Just found out my scan is next Wednesday at 9.15, feel so scared. Had to go through speaking with a booker that said they wouldn't usually do it for "just" one miscarriage. How dare she, there is no such thing as just a miscarriage, losing a baby, by finding out at your 12w scan etc is nothing to be minimalised.

Stupid receptionist/booker obviously needs a lesson in bedside manor and a kick up the arse into knowing how we feel after a loss, 1 is enough for any of us and there are some ladies who have to endure it more than that! EPU have a rule of only after 3 are you allowed and early scan stupid rules! Good luck at your scan I'm sure it will be perfect and look forward to seeing the pictures. Xxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Perpetual, I had a spotting/bleeding dream this morning too. I sure hope some day we can all relax. 

Then I wonder if I'll EVER stop being a chronic TP checker... and think... not after a dream like that. Are you guys still doing this? It's like I literally can't stop myself. A very few times since we found out, I made a concerted effort and was able to NOT check, and was so proud of myself... but the next time, I always backslide and check. 

And NT, I'm so sorry your booker was like that. You'd think that anyone working in a position like that would KNOW how hard this all is, and show a little compassion. 

Diamond, I hope that your meds help with the MS, and it's so nice to hear your boss is being so good about it.


----------



## Wiggler

I had a MC dream last night too :cry: thats every night for over 2 weeks now :cry:

I'm a TP checker, I run to the loo constantly to check, OH keeps mentioning why th loo roll is running out so fast :dohh: x x x


----------



## Looloobelle

Hi all

i have been silently stalking not even daring to post. 

I'm Lucy, 32 and pregnant with my rainbow after two ectopics. i had a scan two weeks ago which identified my bean had made it to the right place this time, but did not have a heartbeat. i've gone back today after the longest two weeks of my life and my baby is there, heartbeat, head and the beginnings of little limbs. I'm soo happy. 

I'm still terrified by so far there is no indication of any problems, everything is as it should be. So I'm going to try and embrace and enjoy this pregnancy as i don't want to look back on it and remember only anxiety and worries.

I also have a dd who is five and desperate to become a big sister - little does she know of how long we've being trying to even get this far. 

So here I am - 8+1 and due 7th Feb 2013.....


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Looloobelle said:


> Hi all
> 
> i have been silently stalking not even daring to post.
> 
> I'm Lucy, 32 and pregnant with my rainbow after two ectopics. i had a scan two weeks ago which identified my bean had made it to the right place this time, but did not have a heartbeat. i've gone back today after the longest two weeks of my life and my baby is there, heartbeat, head and the beginnings of little limbs. I'm soo happy.
> 
> I'm still terrified by so far there is no indication of any problems, everything is as it should be. So I'm going to try and embrace and enjoy this pregnancy as i don't want to look back on it and remember only anxiety and worries.
> 
> I also have a dd who is five and desperate to become a big sister - little does she know of how long we've being trying to even get this far.
> 
> So here I am - 8+1 and due 7th Feb 2013.....

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Diamonddust

Looloobelle said:


> Hi all
> 
> i have been silently stalking not even daring to post.
> 
> I'm Lucy, 32 and pregnant with my rainbow after two ectopics. i had a scan two weeks ago which identified my bean had made it to the right place this time, but did not have a heartbeat. i've gone back today after the longest two weeks of my life and my baby is there, heartbeat, head and the beginnings of little limbs. I'm soo happy.
> 
> I'm still terrified by so far there is no indication of any problems, everything is as it should be. So I'm going to try and embrace and enjoy this pregnancy as i don't want to look back on it and remember only anxiety and worries.
> 
> I also have a dd who is five and desperate to become a big sister - little does she know of how long we've being trying to even get this far.
> 
> So here I am - 8+1 and due 7th Feb 2013.....

Congratulations and a huge welcome x


----------



## Diamonddust

AllMacsNow said:


> Perpetual, I had a spotting/bleeding dream this morning too. I sure hope some day we can all relax.
> 
> Then I wonder if I'll EVER stop being a chronic TP checker... and think... not after a dream like that. Are you guys still doing this? It's like I literally can't stop myself. A very few times since we found out, I made a concerted effort and was able to NOT check, and was so proud of myself... but the next time, I always backslide and check.
> 
> And NT, I'm so sorry your booker was like that. You'd think that anyone working in a position like that would KNOW how hard this all is, and show a little compassion.
> 
> Diamond, I hope that your meds help with the MS, and it's so nice to hear your boss is being so good about it.

Always checking, but I've managed to not touch a test in well over a week, pointless as I've got the 3+ now so can't really go any higher! I'm always paranoid especially when I get up the middle of the night, that's when my spotting started before so I am super paranoid then! Xxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:wohoo: So I just received the results (all the measurements) of my us yesterday and I am thrilled! On Monday the babies ctr measurement was 4.17 which = 6w 1d. Yesterday 3 days later the crown to rump measurement was 9.18 which= 7w 1d. :happydance: My lil peanut is growing so fast! I wonder how much bigger he/she will be at my next us Monday.


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> :wohoo: So I just received the results (all the measurements) of my us yesterday and I am thrilled! On Monday the babies ctr measurement was 4.17 which = 6w 1d. Yesterday 3 days later the crown to rump measurement was 9.18 which= 7w 1d. :happydance: My lil peanut is growing so fast! I wonder how much bigger he/she will be at my next us Monday.

Oooh that's super super news I'm do happy for you! X


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks diamond.
I am so on :cloud9: right now.


----------



## debzie

Welcome looloobelle congratulations hun. You are a day ahead of me. So glad all.is well with your scans. 

Sorry so many of you are feeling ill. 

I have been so busy with work and decorating that I have not been on here for a while. 8 weeks today and nausea is easing I just keep letting short of breath now checked my blood presdure at work and its on the high side of normal. That freaked me out as pregnancy hormones are suppose to drop not elevate bp. Feel so tired today.


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Thanks diamond.
> I am so on :cloud9: right now.

Of course you are that's a huge growth spurt! :cloud9: I was measuring 7.2 at 6+5 so your little bean is bundles ahead I truly am so pleased for you, hopefully all of this wonderful news will keep you settled and relaxed :flower:


----------



## LuvMy3Babies

I may be joining you guys! :)

Online calculators show I would be due Feb. 28th. I am about 5 weeks. 

Mis- Dec. 2011
Mis- April 2012
PREGNANT with #4-June 2012


----------



## Diamonddust

LuvMy3Babies said:


> I may be joining you guys! :)
> 
> Online calculators show I would be due Feb. 28th. I am about 5 weeks.
> 
> Mis- Dec. 2011
> Mis- April 2012
> PREGNANT with #4-June 2012

Welcome and congrats happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## LuvMy3Babies

Thanks DD!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow, so much good news on this thread today! Congrats and welcome, Looloo and Luv!

And BlueEyes... what a growth spurt. Awesome.

I am so so happy for everyone.

Wiggler, I'm sorry about the dreams :( I've only had 2 so far, and know how badly they threw off my days. I can't imagine having them every night. I hope they ease up for you!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Diamonddust said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> woke up at 3:30 am from a nightmare that I was spotting and starting to mc. Forget going back to sleep after that! This is going to be a long day!
> 
> On the brighter side, DH is actually starting to "get used to the idea" that we're expecting again, and has been thinking of names! I ruled out the girls name because it's the same one he mentioned during my last pregnancy after I had already started to bleed (I guess he had beeen trying to comfort me by pretending it would all be ok?) I don't even want that name on the table :nope:
> 
> Oh what a horrible dream! I hate how vivid dreams have got I thought my OH's shoulder was a yappy dog and I bit him (OH that is) im certain when you start to relax and get to the 12 weeks mark everything will be plain sailing and you will dream about the nursery and what he/she will look like, your buba is going to be perfect just like everyone else's xxxClick to expand...

Yup, you made me cry :) silly pg hormones
thank you


----------



## PerpetualMama

Looloobelle said:


> Hi all
> 
> i have been silently stalking not even daring to post.
> 
> I'm Lucy, 32 and pregnant with my rainbow after two ectopics. i had a scan two weeks ago which identified my bean had made it to the right place this time, but did not have a heartbeat. i've gone back today after the longest two weeks of my life and my baby is there, heartbeat, head and the beginnings of little limbs. I'm soo happy.
> 
> I'm still terrified by so far there is no indication of any problems, everything is as it should be. So I'm going to try and embrace and enjoy this pregnancy as i don't want to look back on it and remember only anxiety and worries.
> 
> I also have a dd who is five and desperate to become a big sister - little does she know of how long we've being trying to even get this far.
> 
> So here I am - 8+1 and due 7th Feb 2013.....


welcome Looloobelle! I'm glad your little one found a good place to nestle in, and is growing away :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler, I am an habitual TP checker, and I don't think I'll get any better, maybe not even after 12 weeks. Yesterday I was as far along as I was when I got my good scan with the mc. I realized while trying to go to sleep that it was also a Thursday, and Sunday night started the bleeding. Sooo, I expect Sunday I'll be a bundle of nerves. Not that I'll be relaxed after Sunday either. Good scan at 9 + weeks will help signifciantly

NT...doctor's office people suck sometimes. To them it is so commonplace it probably doesn't even register anymore. About a week after my mc they brought me in to see me, and they put me in the one room that has this huge chart of all the stages of prenatal growth. So, I was sitting on the table staring at this chart thinking "this is what my baby would have looked like". I am now complete and utter basket case when the nurse walks in and I'm crying. I asked her to put me in another room and she tells me to look at the chart as something that is to come, not as something that I lost." I felt like slapping her, but instead told her that the baby had been a random chance thing, and DH wasn't going to actively try again, and if she didn't move me I was walking out. I am so sorry you had to deal with insensitive people. Here's praying for a good scan for you next week!

Blue eyes: Yay for growing baby!! I love to hear that!


----------



## Diamonddust

PerpetualMama said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> woke up at 3:30 am from a nightmare that I was spotting and starting to mc. Forget going back to sleep after that! This is going to be a long day!
> 
> On the brighter side, DH is actually starting to "get used to the idea" that we're expecting again, and has been thinking of names! I ruled out the girls name because it's the same one he mentioned during my last pregnancy after I had already started to bleed (I guess he had beeen trying to comfort me by pretending it would all be ok?) I don't even want that name on the table :nope:
> 
> Oh what a horrible dream! I hate how vivid dreams have got I thought my OH's shoulder was a yappy dog and I bit him (OH that is) im certain when you start to relax and get to the 12 weeks mark everything will be plain sailing and you will dream about the nursery and what he/she will look like, your buba is going to be perfect just like everyone else's xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yup, you made me cry :) silly pg hormones
> thank youClick to expand...

Darn I have a habit of this I made Lilly cry too! Silly pregnancy hormones at lest its for a good thing! And see crying just proves bean is Perfect and Happy right where he/she is x


----------



## shocker

Sorry I've not been on the thread much, had a really rough day yesterday, i was having really bad cramps and hadnt had them in a while and then I couldnt find the heartbeat on my doppler and I had this feeling in the pit of my stomach that something had happened like a really strong feeling and I just thought thats it, its over! So this morning i went for an emergency scan, still feeling a bit of pain and baby was perfectly fine, measuring exactly on dates with a good strong heartbeat. Im so unbelievably grateful to the nurses who calmed me down and gave me a chat and a hug, the sonographer told me at this point i have a 95% chance of not miscarrying, this sounds a little bit over generous if you ask me but im not gonna complain because it was good to hear! :cloud9:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Great news, Shocker, and I have actually read that statistic too, in several places... that by this far along, if you've seen a heartbeat and all is well, miscarriages only happen around 5% of the time.


----------



## Diamonddust

shocker said:


> Sorry I've not been on the thread much, had a really rough day yesterday, i was having really bad cramps and hadnt had them in a while and then I couldnt find the heartbeat on my doppler and I had this feeling in the pit of my stomach that something had happened like a really strong feeling and I just thought thats it, its over! So this morning i went for an emergency scan, still feeling a bit of pain and baby was perfectly fine, measuring exactly on dates with a good strong heartbeat. Im so unbelievably grateful to the nurses who calmed me down and gave me a chat and a hug, the sonographer told me at this point i have a 95% chance of not miscarrying, this sounds a little bit over generous if you ask me but im not gonna complain because it was good to hear! :cloud9:

I've read those statistics too, I'm sure it's right! Baby is perfect! I've been reading your journal and your awful MS I've been going through the same sounds like we're both on med's to settle it! Xx


----------



## BabyDragon

:happydance: Hi ladies! Glad I found this section, as I can relate to so many of you! Great to feel not so alone! :hugs:

A little intro about me! I'm 31, was on BCP, so definitely wasn't trying, when I missed my period, and things just wasn't right, I took a HPT at 6+4, and got my very first ever BFP and literally cried for two whole days, as I wasn't ready...

After the shock wore off, I became super excited and wanted nothing more in life then my baby...

It was rocky from the start though, but after my first scan at 8+ week where I got to see my baby and his heartbeat, I rested easy....

Until the following week, where i had a follow up scan...and I will never forget looking at the black hole....Never in my life had someone merely uttered two words to me, "I'm sorry" that I completely broke down.

I miscarried naturally April 2.

My period came April 30... 

And you betcha, I TTC right away. I knew I was pregnant 3 DPO and started to get symptoms...and yeap, I was pregnant.

This pregnancy too, had a rocky start, as I was told from the get go my HCG levels were too low, and then my baby's HB was too low.

However, My last hcg at 29 dpo, or 5+6, was 15,781, and my last scan at 6+6 my baby had a heart rate of 125!

Now.. The waiting game, as my next scan won't be until 7/27!!

Here's to sticky beans for us all!


----------



## Diamonddust

BabyDragon said:


> :happydance: Hi ladies! Glad I found this section, as I can relate to so many of you! Great to feel not so alone! :hugs:
> 
> A little intro about me! I'm 31, was on BCP, so definitely wasn't trying, when I missed my period, and things just wasn't right, I took a HPT at 6+4, and got my very first ever BFP and literally cried for two whole days, as I wasn't ready...
> 
> After the shock wore off, I became super excited and wanted nothing more in life then my baby...
> 
> It was rocky from the start though, but after my first scan at 8+ week where I got to see my baby and his heartbeat, I rested easy....
> 
> Until the following week, where i had a follow up scan...and I will never forget looking at the black hole....Never in my life had someone merely uttered two words to me, "I'm sorry" that I completely broke down.
> 
> I miscarried naturally April 2.
> 
> My period came April 30...
> 
> And you betcha, I TTC right away. I knew I was pregnant 3 DPO and started to get symptoms...and yeap, I was pregnant.
> 
> This pregnancy too, had a rocky start, as I was told from the get go my HCG levels were too low, and then my baby's HB was too low.
> 
> However, My last hcg at 29 dpo, or 5+6, was 15,781, and my last scan at 6+6 my baby had a heart rate of 125!
> 
> Now.. The waiting game, as my next scan won't be until 7/27!!
> 
> Here's to sticky beans for us all!

Welcome and a happy and healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## shocker

Diamonddust said:


> I've read those statistics too, I'm sure it's right! Baby is perfect! I've been reading your journal and your awful MS I've been going through the same sounds like we're both on med's to settle it! Xx

your link isnt working in your sig i wanna stalk :haha: but seriously i feel for you on the ms front, i never expected it to be so bad! the amount of special teas, bands and umpteen varieties of dried biscuit ive tried is just mad! Hope the tablets are helping!

Welcome babydragon! heres to a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

welcome babydragon and luv :) glad you're here with us, and crongratulations!


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> Sorry I've not been on the thread much, had a really rough day yesterday, i was having really bad cramps and hadnt had them in a while and then I couldnt find the heartbeat on my doppler and I had this feeling in the pit of my stomach that something had happened like a really strong feeling and I just thought thats it, its over! So this morning i went for an emergency scan, still feeling a bit of pain and baby was perfectly fine, measuring exactly on dates with a good strong heartbeat. Im so unbelievably grateful to the nurses who calmed me down and gave me a chat and a hug, the sonographer told me at this point i have a 95% chance of not miscarrying, this sounds a little bit over generous if you ask me but im not gonna complain because it was good to hear! :cloud9:

Glad everything is ok :). and I heard similar statistics (I actually read it drops to like only 2%, but I'm not sure if that takes into account previous history). I will be happy to see a HB at 9 weeks, and while I won't feel COMPLETELY at ease, I will be awfully relieved!


----------



## LilyLee

Glad to hear everything is going well Shocker! I was told the 5% statistic too when I saw bub with a HB at 7+3 - I have heard the chances are even lower if you see a HB after 8 weeks. Will try and dig up where I saw this and post it for you.

Welcome Looloobelle, LuvMy3Babies and BabyDragon - I have added your names to the front page. BabyDragon if you can please confirm your EDD I can update that too.

AFM 8 weeks today! Seems like quite a milestone. I don't know why but my ticker seems to tick over sometime in the middle of the day. I'm hanging out to see that raspberry! I didn't get that far with my last pregnancy.

Feeling pretty good. MS is very mild compared to my MC and most days I feel fine. I had my bookin in appt with the midwife yesterday which was kinda fun - I enjoyed being able to just talk about my pregnancy the whole time lol. Apparently my OB converted 'What to Expect when you're Expecting' for the Australian market, and wrote the foreword etc. He must definitely know what he's doing lol!


----------



## Looloobelle

Thanks for all the welcomes. I'm so pleased to be here after my scan yesterday. I'm still buzzing!!

My MS is the worst during the night - if I wake up I feel ill. And first thing until I've eaten - so not really enjoying a lie in at the moment, not that I get many with a five year old lol!!

Lily - your ticker is now a raspberry yay!!


----------



## LilyLee

Woohoo! ( to raspberry, not MS. Boo to MS)


----------



## Diamonddust

shocker said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> I've read those statistics too, I'm sure it's right! Baby is perfect! I've been reading your journal and your awful MS I've been going through the same sounds like we're both on med's to settle it! Xx
> 
> your link isnt working in your sig i wanna stalk :haha: but seriously i feel for you on the ms front, i never expected it to be so bad! the amount of special teas, bands and umpteen varieties of dried biscuit ive tried is just mad! Hope the tablets are helping!
> 
> Welcome babydragon! heres to a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:Click to expand...

Lol I thought I was "billy no mates" with no stalkers, I will have to take a look and try and fix it! I never expected it this bad either it's awful my neighbours listened to me puke till 1am I guess they think I'm an alcoholic that can't hold her drink LOL! I managed to sleep till 5 and then the MS started again, I've managed a burger this afternoon I was starving and it's stayed put so far :happydance: xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

LilyLee said:


> Woohoo! ( to raspberry, not MS. Boo to MS)

Wooooohooooooo! Xxxxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Waiting to be released from the er. Had a bit of a freak out....... Went to the washroom and discovered I was spotting. Thank god everything is ok though. Beta at 29000 & heart rate at 139. Can I please just fast forward to my second trimester.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Glad everything is ok, Blue. I'm right there with you on the fast-forward!


----------



## PerpetualMama

LilyLee said:


> Woohoo! ( to raspberry, not MS. Boo to MS)

yay to a bigger fruit :) I think I'm a blueberry at 7+1?

Yes, MS does stink. I hate waking up in the middle of the night. I (finally) got to enjoy some serious dry heaves this morning, which brought me back to April of 1997 when I was pg with my last DD. I was so happy :happydance: to feel that normally pregnant! Although it took all day stufffing my face to keep them at bay. Just like a newborn, eating every 2 hours...haha

Hope evryone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies how are you all ive been camping this weekend was fun glad to be back home now tho i love my bed :sleep: prepping up now fornext weekend boys going camping with the boxing club and i got house to myself:happydance::cloud9::blush: errrrrrr i mean or ill miss them :haha: better get washing done and get them packed up


----------



## NT123

Hey ladies, I'm 7+3 today and had my first real sickness sensation, thought I was going to be sick but just turned out to be dry heaving, ah the joys, but I really welcome it, the rougher I feel I figure better baby is doing...


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> hi ladies how are you all ive been camping this weekend was fun glad to be back home now tho i love my bed :sleep: prepping up now fornext weekend boys going camping with the boxing club and i got house to myself:happydance::cloud9::blush: errrrrrr i mean or ill miss them :haha: better get washing done and get them packed up

lucky you! :haha: I'm glad you were able to get out there and do something enjoyable (I love camping)
I am currently "enjoying" some down time before DH returns home from clamming with his brother-in-law. I have accomplished church and a pan full of dishes, oh, and eating some food. Little else though. I am thoroughly exhausted, and have not felt so useless in a long time. I know there are things to get done, I just don't have an ounce of energy to deal with any of it. I think losing 2 hours of sleep in the middle of the night has really done me in. still grateful to feel so dreadful :dohh:


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm 7+3 today and had my first real sickness sensation, thought I was going to be sick but just turned out to be dry heaving, ah the joys, but I really welcome it, the rougher I feel I figure better baby is doing...

I'm 7 + 2 and have had that wonderful experience 2 days in a row :happydance:. I get up in the am and get ready while I wait for it to happen, then start the eating. (I learned that trickwiafter my first one- that way I don't loose breakfast and have to start all over :haha:) I need more food here, but can't seem to bring myself to go food shopping. The thought of all that food and the smells makes me want to wretch


----------



## hope88

Hey ladies im really worried im 8w3d and ive got this horrible feeling that ive lost this one i know i shouldnt say it. My tiredness has gone, i was waking in the morning really early and im not no more, im not peeing as much im not waking in the night to go toilet, heartburn has gone and im having no twinges or pulling feelings no more. My breasts are still sore but that could be down to the progestrone im taking. Im not bleeding or cramping but worried about another mmc. I have a scan on friday so i guess il find out one way or another sorry for going on i just cant really talk to anyone else and i dont want to upset my partner


----------



## Diamonddust

hope88 said:


> Hey ladies im really worried im 8w3d and ive got this horrible feeling that ive lost this one i know i shouldnt say it. My tiredness has gone, i was waking in the morning really early and im not no more, im not peeing as much im not waking in the night to go toilet, heartburn has gone and im having no twinges or pulling feelings no more. My breasts are still sore but that could be down to the progestrone im taking. Im not bleeding or cramping but worried about another mmc. I have a scan on friday so i guess il find out one way or another sorry for going on i just cant really talk to anyone else and i dont want to upset my partner

Hi Hope,

First of all nothing you have written is alarming to me, it's totally normal for symptoms to come and go, you've have no cramping at all so that's a real good sign, and certainly the fact your not spotting either! I think you need to relax a little and if your really worried you could go to the doctors and get bloods taken tomorrow and Wednesday and they could see if your HCG is rising? Or maybe ask your doctor to get you into EPU for a scan. I woke up this morning and lost my sore boobs, 30 mind later back to hurting, also I've been really sick lately but today has eased but I'm not going to worry as I read things change throughout the weeks. You should speak with your partner I'm sure he will give you some reassurance and a lovely hug! Try not to worry I am sure your little one is tucked in safe and warm.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I just heard the most horrible news I have heard in along time.
A family friends 3 month old son was just diagnosed with spinal
muscular atrophy. :cry: I am not sure which type his child has but
I did some research and a child with type one usually live to about 
2 or 3 years of age. Type two children rarely make it out of childhood. 
I just can't stop crying for him.
I feel like I should be doing something to help them but don't know
what.
This is just so horrible! No parent should have to see their child go
through this.
Update.... just found out his beautiful baby boy has type 1.


----------



## AllMacsNow

BlueEyes, I am so so sorry. I don't even know what else to say. :cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hope, I'm with Diamond... don't count yourself out yet... symptoms can definitely come and go. Especially as we get closer to the end of the First Tri, some of them are supposed to kind of disappear. Fingers crossed for your scan on Friday, and keep us updated on your bean.


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes I don't know what to say either, I didn't want to now post at all. You and your friends are in my hopes and prayers x


----------



## hope88

Thank you diamonddust and allmacsnow your right i just need to relax i did read symptoms come and go or disapear i just didnt think that would be yet. I had a good talking to myself last night and told myself if its ment to be it will be and theres no point getting myself worked up (not sure how long that will last lol) friday cant come quick enough thanks again ladies.



Blue eyes im so sorry you and your friends family are in my thoughts


----------



## Blue eyes 81

7 week scan went well heart beat 150 bpm.
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 7w 1d.png
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> 7 week scan went well heart beat 150 bpm.

Super news :cloud9:


----------



## hope88

Thats great news blue eyes  lovely pic


----------



## NT123

Great news x did they have to do it internal or external ? Mine is Wednesday at 7+5


----------



## shocker

Yayy! congrats blue eyes that is a beautiful picture! :hugs:

I havnt been nearly as nauseous as usual for the last 2 days, normally i would worry but i just spent the last half hour throwing up and also.... I found the heartbeat with my doppler last night!!! :cloud9: looked again today and found it in minutes, guess its true that it just takes a bit of practice, even managed to record it but cant for the life of me figure out how to post it!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow, Shocker! I didn't realize you could find them with a home doppler this early. That's awesome!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks Shocker.
That is so great that you were able to find your babies heart beat on your Doppler.
I really need to get myself a Doppler.


----------



## shocker

I rented a really good one thats supposed to pick up heartbeat from 10 weeks but know a good few people who have found it earlier so figured I'd give it a go, it arrived last thursday and I've spent hours listening to pretty much nothing but loud swooshes then yesterday at last I got to hear it! By today the brand new batteries that came with it had run out I spent so much time playing with it :rofl: I can see why its so hard to find tho even though I was keeping the wand still baby would occasionally move and i'd lose it again!


----------



## flutterbaby

shocker said:


> I rented a really good one thats supposed to pick up heartbeat from 10 weeks but know a good few people who have found it earlier so figured I'd give it a go, it arrived last thursday and I've spent hours listening to pretty much nothing but loud swooshes then yesterday at last I got to hear it! By today the brand new batteries that came with it had run out I spent so much time playing with it :rofl: I can see why its so hard to find tho even though I was keeping the wand still baby would occasionally move and i'd lose it again!

they are so good i habe one think i was 14 weeks when i heard last time only because thats when it arrived but the stick got broke so i need to but 1


----------



## Diamonddust

Good evening ladies, tonight my ms has come back with vengeance I've been really sick to the point of it really hurting my tummy and the wretching was painful to (sorry tmi) does anyone know if this could cause a problem to the baby, I dot mean to fight the urge or even fight it when it's coming up but I get myself in a real panic when I'm sick especially when I'm alone like this evening, I couldn't breath properly and it didn't help having running eyes and a streaming nose! Something's got to give :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

Diamonddust said:


> Good evening ladies, tonight my ms has come back with vengeance I've been really sick to the point of it really hurting my tummy and the wretching was painful to (sorry tmi) does anyone know if this could cause a problem to the baby, I dot mean to fight the urge or even fight it when it's coming up but I get myself in a real panic when I'm sick especially when I'm alone like this evening, I couldn't breath properly and it didn't help having running eyes and a streaming nose! Something's got to give :(

I don't think it could hurt the LO, hurt you a lot though. I was that way with my first, now I hunch over and hold my abs if it starts to hurt. Kind of like when I had those twinges earlier when I sneezed (but the vomiting of course was worse). Hope you feel better!

Congrats on the great scan Blue eyes :) I can't wait for mine!! Prayers going out to your friend's little one, how horrible for that baby and the family :cry:

Hope: My prayers going out to you for positive things, and a return of some symptoms to ease your worries! Keep us posted!


----------



## debzie

Diamond dust pleaded don't worry about your baby they take all their nutrients from you. If you had no food to digest they send out chemical signals to leach vitamines and minerals from your body reserves and bones. Physically wretching will not bring any harm either.

Congratulations on the teciently scans and so sorty so many ate ferling ill.

Hope I too have had an ease up in symptoms so I'm wondering if its normal. 

Shocker wow on finding the heartbeat. 

Afm symptoms are fading apart from constipation and sire boobs that the progesterone could be causing. Trying not to stress.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Debzie, my symptoms were subsiding too... yesterday was a relatively nausea-free day. I think we're just getting close to when that's normal.

I tried not to stress... but... I'm a little crazy.

I provoked the nausea this morning, just to see if it was still there, and maybe I was just getting better at avoiding the things that set me off. Yup. It was there in full force, when I tried to cut the dog's food this morning. 

Is anyone else still comforted by their nausea? I would honestly rather be SO SICK than have the nausea go away yet.


----------



## rosebud111

hi all! congrats on all the recent positive scans! i am starting to get really nervous, my scan is in 2 days and i am freaking out! one minute i feel everything is ok and this time it's meant to be and the next i'm thinking omg she isn't going to find anything and it will be another mc. i am praying and praying for a positive outcome. 

the past few days my nausea has been bad. so far this morning it is ok though. i feel the same as some of you like you ladies and would rather have the nausea so i have an indicator that all is well!

i love that some of you have been able to find your baby's hb on home dopplers. i am thinking of renting one now! that would be so reassuring!


----------



## Looloobelle

Rose - I feel your anxiety, I was petrified leading up to my early scan. I hope you have a positive experience. The anxiety was worth the constant smile I've had since!

Shocker - that's great finding the ehartbeat. I think I'm going to rent one too as I don't get a scan now until I'm 20weeks. No way I can wait until then to find out all is well. So think that I need a doppler until I can start feeling movement. 

If I have the NT testing I get a scan at 12 weeks, but I think having a scan is the wrong reason for having it. What do you all think? One minute I think that I'll have a it done, get to see bubs again and also (hopefully) put my mind at rest. But then the other part of me is worried that I will be high risk, there's no way I'd have the amnio after getting this far with a healthy pregnancy, so will just be even more anxious than I already am about this pregnancy.... Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## NT123

Just leaving for my early scan, I know it's probably the wrong approach but my head tells me I'm getting a negative result and anything beyond that can only be a shock


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## hope88

Good luck nt123 wishing you a very happy and healthy scan


----------



## LilyLee

Good luck NT - let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## NT123

Sorry had to wait nearly an hour Baby bean perfect size perfect place and good heartbeat. X


----------



## LilyLee

Yay!!! So happy for you NT! I've been checking a fair bit waiting to hear from you :)


----------



## hope88

Thats great news nt123 really happy for you


----------



## Blue eyes 81

That's great news congrats NT.


----------



## Diamonddust

NT123 said:


> Sorry had to wait nearly an hour Baby bean perfect size perfect place and good heartbeat. X

Woooooooohoooooo You better have a huge smile planted on that face! I'm so pleased for you! Xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Almost 8 weeks!!! Wish I could keep my food down though! Any one got any cravings yet? I'm loving meat somosas but I like them anyway so not sure they are a craving as such! I think I'm going to book a private scan for the week after next, I'm not sure I can wait another 4 1/2 weeks to see the baby again!


----------



## shocker

I am loving all the good news on this thread right now! Congrats NT on your scan that is fab! :happydance:

Diamonddust i had a craving for mcdonalds the other day but it turned out to be a trick! lol was sick nearly as soon as i ate it! Other than that its mostly been croissants with jam or yoghurt, they stay down and theyre yummy! 4 1/2 weeks can feel like an absoloute lifetime in first tri i'd say go for it! I had my midwife appointments and scan date posted to my old house so going to pick up my mail tomorrow and hoping i havnt missed anything!

Had a really negative dream last night, wont go into it as it was upsetting but when i woke I was really upset, got out the doppler and 2 minutes later im lying there listening to baby tell me loud and clear to stop being so silly! I have to admit that thing is the best £20 ive ever spent, its been so reassuring!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on the great scans x

I seem to be the opposite of all you ladies I'm having really bad as (all day sickness) I dont really find this reassuring I had bad ms with my first loss right up past 11 weeks an baby had stopped growing at 6! x


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> Congrats on the great scans x
> 
> I seem to be the opposite of all you ladies I'm having really bad as (all day sickness) I dont really find this reassuring I had bad ms with my first loss right up past 11 weeks an baby had stopped growing at 6! x

MrsKG can your doctor not give you an early scan to keep and eye on things and put your mind at ease? I have really bad all day sickness too, I've been signed off work this week, ive not worked since Royal Ascot week, 18-23 my boss has been pretty nice to me about it, I'd like to go back on Monday but who knows :hugs:


----------



## Looloobelle

Congrats on the scan NT! It really is the best feeling seeing that heartbeat.

I haven't had any cravings as such, I just feel ill on a morning until I eat. If I wake early in bed I could wretch, but so far have managed not to be sick. I think if I went to the toilet and "gave in" to the feeling, I'd probably be sick!


----------



## hope88

Hey ladies its great to see lots of great scans have been happening.

I got alittle problem my scans on friday and i dont want my partner to come in with me i no that sounds so selfish but when i had a early scan booked last pregnancy i just had this feeling that i needed to go in alone because i thought its going to be bad news so i made him wait outside and turned out baby had weak heartbeat i went bk a week later and made him wait outside again bcoz i knew it would be bad news and it was he later told me he was pissed off that i wouldnt let him in. Now im pg and im facing another early scan i really want to go in alone incase its bad news i no how selfish that sounds because its our baby and not just mine but im so used to facing bad things by myself. i keep thinking that if i dont let him come in then he doesnt have to stand there and see his baby with no heartbeat but if the babys healthy and alive il feel even worst that i didnt let him come in.
Im quite a private person and like to let my emotions out in private and im thinking if he comes in with me and its bad news im gonna break down 

God i feel like such a bitch should i just tell him to come in and just deal with it
Because if it was the other way round id be really upset if i couldnt go to my babys scan


----------



## Diamonddust

hope88 said:


> Hey ladies its great to see lots of great scans have been happening.
> 
> I got alittle problem my scans on friday and i dont want my partner to come in with me i no that sounds so selfish but when i had a early scan booked last pregnancy i just had this feeling that i needed to go in alone because i thought its going to be bad news so i made him wait outside and turned out baby had weak heartbeat i went bk a week later and made him wait outside again bcoz i knew it would be bad news and it was he later told me he was pissed off that i wouldnt let him in. Now im pg and im facing another early scan i really want to go in alone incase its bad news i no how selfish that sounds because its our baby and not just mine but im so used to facing bad things by myself. i keep thinking that if i dont let him come in then he doesnt have to stand there and see his baby with no heartbeat but if the babys healthy and alive il feel even worst that i didnt let him come in.
> Im quite a private person and like to let my emotions out in private and im thinking if he comes in with me and its bad news im gonna break down
> 
> God i feel like such a bitch should i just tell him to come in and just deal with it
> Because if it was the other way round id be really upset if i couldnt go to my babys scan

sweets your privicy goes out the window when your pregnant, your going to have all sorts go on, and trust me its better to have someone with you, to be honest they wont let you see the screen till they know whats going on, my other half held my hand so tightly when we went for a scan and it was so important he was there with me, he saw the baby before the tech did and it was wonderful his face lit up, I could never take that away fom him!

Also it's hard for the men, they dont get to bond as we do, taking this away from him may not be a good idea, you need to think it through before you make a proper decision.


----------



## Mrskg

Diamond I have an early scan on 16th they wont do it any earlier because we saw a hb in jan at 8+5 baby was fine but sac wasn't growing x on the other side of things I was sick the whole way through with my youngest had to take meds right up till day I had her so think I'll call doc an ask about meds x 

My epu have a separate screen an ask if you want to look straight away I've always said yes then im prepared before they even say anything x

Hope I know how you feel my hubby been with me a coup,e of times an watching his pain an anger is so hard I had my friends with me some times too an that was easier then I called hubby x this time hes on holiday so he'll be there I'm dreading bad news more for him x I really think you should have you hubby with you though esp if he wants to be there you have to go through this good and bad together :hugs:


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> Diamond I have an early scan on 16th they wont do it any earlier because we saw a hb in jan at 8+5 baby was fine but sac wasn't growing x on the other side of things I was sick the whole way through with my youngest had to take meds right up till day I had her so think I'll call doc an ask about meds x
> 
> My epu have a separate screen an ask if you want to look straight away I've always said yes then im prepared before they even say anything x
> 
> Hope I know how you feel my hubby been with me a coup,e of times an watching his pain an anger is so hard I had my friends with me some times too an that was easier then I called hubby x this time hes on holiday so he'll be there I'm dreading bad news more for him x I really think you should have you hubby with you though esp if he wants to be there you have to go through this good and bad together :hugs:

Thats a bit posh, 2 screens, we only have one here so maybe thats why, the tech turned it right towards her, I couldnt see a thing, OH could see the screen, I was watching his face for a sign! The doctor has put me on meds, truthfully i've been petrified to take them, i know that there is hadly any risk of the meds hurting the baby, otherwise they woudnt give them to me, but I am like what If :cry: so i've been going through hell from choice really as I dare not run the risk, I know the doctor wont be happy with me, but I am managing to keep most fluids down and I am keeping an eye making sure I am hydrated!


----------



## Mrskg

I took them all the way through my last pregnancy so think I'll be fine taking them this time x what meds did he give you! I can't remember what I was on last time xx

With my first loss last July I had spotting at 11+6 they took me at epu for a scan I lay on table an there was a screen on wall in front of me I thought it was strange that it was on an when I seen a black hole I knew straight away it was over took her about 5 mins to tell me x I can remember thinking why would they let me see the screen there could have been anything there i can remember saying to hubby what if there was a baby with 2 heads surely they should check first :wacko: but since then they've always asked if I want it on an I've always said yes i think it was maybe a good thing have 5 mins to process before they say anything x


----------



## debzie

Congrats NT so please for you hun.

I have had OH with me and I have gone through it alone. I must admit I like to go through things alone then I can be selfish and not worry about how another person is feeling. If I allow someone else with me I tend to focus on them and not myself...if you know what I mean. Same with the actual miscarriages as all have been medically managed. I would prefer to go through it alone but must admit I really loved the support in the end.


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations NT - you must be so happy just now :) 

All you lucky ladies hearing things on your dopplers! I used a doppler once during my pregnancy with my son and I couldn't hear his heartbeat and it freaked me out so much that my dh banned me from using it again.

I'm not even sure where it is any longer! Don't think I could use one though, freaked out too much at the moment without giving myself anything else to worry about. But I'm really glad that they work for you ladies :)

Good news on everyone's scans too. I've finally had my initial appt with my doctor so now I need to wait for my booking appointment with the midwife and I've asked about the possibility of an early scan. The doctor couldn't say if I will get one but hopefully he will mention it when he makes the referral to the midwives.

I don't really have any strong symptoms at the moment - a bit of nausea, little bit of indigestion, little bit tired. Hoping that they kick in soon so that I can feel pregnant properly :lol:


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> I took them all the way through my last pregnancy so think I'll be fine taking them this time x what meds did he give you! I can't remember what I was on last time xx
> 
> With my first loss last July I had spotting at 11+6 they took me at epu for a scan I lay on table an there was a screen on wall in front of me I thought it was strange that it was on an when I seen a black hole I knew straight away it was over took her about 5 mins to tell me x I can remember thinking why would they let me see the screen there could have been anything there i can remember saying to hubby what if there was a baby with 2 heads surely they should check first :wacko: but since then they've always asked if I want it on an I've always said yes i think it was maybe a good thing have 5 mins to process before they say anything x

Metoclopramide 10mg to take 3 times a day have you used those? I can totally see the logic in that now, I know waiting for her to say anything at my scan was horrible, I was very fortunate with my previous loss to not see a thing EPU wouldn't even entertain seeing me till 6 weeks, they said anything before that was pointless, so I didnt get a scan, I did get offered one after the MC to see that all was OK, but I was so messed up I declined to go. xx


----------



## Mrskg

It was 5 years ago I took them really can't remenpmber wonder if they will be able to look back? :hugs: about not going to scan can totally understand but I had to have so many with my mmc as it took 3 weeks an 2 failed med managements to pass x wasnt too bad as sac was empty x never got any with my chemicals for same reason epu won't scan me before 6 weeks x an one was harder because I saw baby with hb then a week later saw no hb :cry: even though I knew there was a prob with sac nothing can prepare for that xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> It was 5 years ago I took them really can't remenpmber wonder if they will be able to look back? :hugs: about not going to scan can totally understand but I had to have so many with my mmc as it took 3 weeks an 2 failed med managements to pass x wasnt too bad as sac was empty x never got any with my chemicals for same reason epu won't scan me before 6 weeks x an one was harder because I saw baby with hb then a week later saw no hb :cry: even though I knew there was a prob with sac nothing can prepare for that xxx

:cry: I am so sorry for everything you have had to go through! I have a good feeling that everything is going to run perfectly. :hugs: here's to meeting our gorgeous little ones in a little under/over 226 days :cloud9:


----------



## hope88

Thanks ladies ive decided its only fair that i let my partner come in i cant just think of myself and whatever happens happens but least il know that i dudnt deprive him from seeing our hopefully very healthy little bean.


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies how are you all this evening i just stroked our cat and my eyes are swollen i know i shouldn't but i've had her years and cant part with her it only started in the last 18 months but im defo allergic to her but i love her 

got scan in 2 days i keep telling myself im not pregnant that way in wont hurt as much when things go wrong convincing myself i have no symptoms how:wacko: am i :dohh:


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Sorry had to wait nearly an hour Baby bean perfect size perfect place and good heartbeat. X

Yay! :happydance: so happy for you!! 

I would love to get a doppler! How early have you found a hb with it? But then again I might freak myself out, or else spend every waking moment listening and get absolutely nothing done :) 


I had a dream that we had a big healthy boy, and he was beautiful and we named him Anthony Joseph (NOT going to happen)...then I turned around and gave him to my friend who is looking to adopt. Then I looked at her and said, hey wait! I don't want to give you my baby, I want my baby! (I know this was spurred on because my SIL actually told my brother last week that I should give my baby to my friend. And I had dinner with said friend and 5 others Saturday but couldn't tell them I was pg because I felt guilty that I was and Diane is still waiting for a baby). Good part of the dream still with me this afternoon- big healthy baby :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> hi ladies how are you all this evening i just stroked our cat and my eyes are swollen i know i shouldn't but i've had her years and cant part with her it only started in the last 18 months but im defo allergic to her but i love her
> 
> got scan in 2 days i keep telling myself im not pregnant that way in wont hurt as much when things go wrong convincing myself i have no symptoms how:wacko: am i :dohh:

Good luck on your scan :) I'll get to book mine in 9 days! Take a breath and find hope. It probably wouldn't hurt less because you tell yourself it's going to be bad. I am terrified to go to my scan for fear that there won't be a baby...but I won't let myself think that way for long. I think losing my baby was the worst thing ever and made me so miserable, why would I want to make myself miserable for any more time than I already have been? If sonething is wrong we will have plenty of time to be miserable! So chin up! Smile and look forward to seeing your little one :hugs: Praying your scan goes just divine!

Hope: Good luck on your scan Friday. I will be thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers too :hugs: Any change in symptoms?


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies!

I have my scan this morning, I am so nervous. x x x


----------



## Looloobelle

Good luck Wiggler, hope it goes well. xx


----------



## Looloobelle

Woohooo!! I'm a green olive!!!


----------



## flutterbaby

good luck with your scan wriggler :cloud9:


----------



## hope88

Good luck wiggler hope you have a great scan


----------



## hope88

Perpetualmama thank you . I was worried about loss of symptoms the other day and was freeking out on here about it but next day i woke up with watery mouth and was just heaving bcoz there was nothing to bring up sorry tmi. The pulling pains/twinges have come back yey and the smell of food being cooked makes me feel yuk so symptoms defo do come and go. And i started needing to pee in middle of night again. My boobs arent as sore today but are still bigger so im not going to stress about it. Feel quite relaxed at the moment probably wont last long lol
Your dream sounds great ( the bit about the big healthy baby boy) i love happy dreams like that i also had a dream i had a baby boy even tho ive been thinking a girl, i wonder where the name anthony joseph came from


----------



## GlitterandBug

Wiggler said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I have my scan this morning, I am so nervous. x x x

Good Luck lovely!! xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Good luck Wiggler xxxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck, Wiggler!


----------



## Wiggler

Scan was amazing, didn't get a piccy but beany is perfect and my EDD has changed to 14th Feb :cloud9: I am so happy! x x x


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wiggler, that is awesome! Congrats.


----------



## hope88

Wiggler thats fantastic news im so happy for you.


----------



## flutterbaby

wriggler same edd as me ....................so far that may change for me tomorrow a valentines present :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Looloobelle

yay that's awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## rosebud111

congrats wiggler! wonderful news! :happydance:


----------



## Lucky4

Great news wiggler. Must have been a lucky day for scans, I had another early scan at epu and baby measures 9+3, could see arms and legs and umbilical cord- just amazing after 3 losses. Next scan is in 3 weeks at my antenatal appointment. Booked with the midwife earlier this week so all good news for me. Good luck everyone:hugs:


----------



## Lulu

Great news for your scans Wiggler & Lucky :)


----------



## hope88

Thats great lucky


----------



## debzie

Great news wriggler and Lucky, Im so happy for you both. 

Hope my pulling pains and cramps are back too it seems to be every wed/thurs. Hope that its a good sign that our bubs are having a growth spurt. x


----------



## hope88

Debzie thats strange thats near enough the same day for you thsts gonna give me something else to obsesse about now haha . Im feeling these pulling pains right up by my belly button this evening which is weird coz its far to high up for 9 weeks maybe its gas lol


----------



## PerpetualMama

hope88 said:


> Perpetualmama thank you . I was worried about loss of symptoms the other day and was freeking out on here about it but next day i woke up with watery mouth and was just heaving bcoz there was nothing to bring up sorry tmi. The pulling pains/twinges have come back yey and the smell of food being cooked makes me feel yuk so symptoms defo do come and go. And i started needing to pee in middle of night again. My boobs arent as sore today but are still bigger so im not going to stress about it. Feel quite relaxed at the moment probably wont last long lol
> Your dream sounds great ( the bit about the big healthy baby boy) i love happy dreams like that i also had a dream i had a baby boy even tho ive been thinking a girl, i wonder where the name anthony joseph came from

My daughter's friend just gave me her baby brother Anthony's infant carseat. And Joseph was one of the first names I liked for this little nugget, so my brain put them together. Glad you are starting to feel pregnant again :happydance:. You've been in my thoughts. My boobs don't really hurt much anymore, fuller and still sensitive though. 
Today is a major pregnant day for me, my stomach is threatening to hurl whatever reaches it. And yesterday was a big 4th of July gathering at my dad's. I wore pants because it had rained all morning, but brought shorts to change into. It got to be stifling out, and when I changed into shorts, I found I could not button them :dohh:! Thanking God I had a belt on my jeans so I could keep them up without them buttoned. I have no idea how nobody noticed my obvious belly, or maybe they were just being polite?


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> Scan was amazing, didn't get a piccy but beany is perfect and my EDD has changed to 14th Feb :cloud9: I am so happy! x x x

Great news about the scan! (But... :( now we're not Feb 15th buddies :brat:. Mine would probably change anyway once my scan happens, I think I o'd super late because the one time we weren't careful was during the "safe" time of month day 24)


Congrats Lucky4! Splendid news :))


----------



## shocker

aww loving all the great scan news and symptoms everyone!! :happydance: 

I got my letter for my scan.... its on friday the 13th!!! :rofl: OH is a little freaked out but to be honest i think its just hilarious!! Baby has clearly become a wriggler aswell because this morning it took me nearly an hour to find the heartbeat when before it would only take a minute! It used to always be just slightly to left of centre of my belly ended up finding them on the right this time!


----------



## hope88

PerpetualMama said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> Perpetualmama thank you . I was worried about loss of symptoms the other day and was freeking out on here about it but next day i woke up with watery mouth and was just heaving bcoz there was nothing to bring up sorry tmi. The pulling pains/twinges have come back yey and the smell of food being cooked makes me feel yuk so symptoms defo do come and go. And i started needing to pee in middle of night again. My boobs arent as sore today but are still bigger so im not going to stress about it. Feel quite relaxed at the moment probably wont last long lol
> Your dream sounds great ( the bit about the big healthy baby boy) i love happy dreams like that i also had a dream i had a baby boy even tho ive been thinking a girl, i wonder where the name anthony joseph came from
> 
> My daughter's friend just gave me her baby brother Anthony's infant carseat. And Joseph was one of the first names I liked for this little nugget, so my brain put them together. Glad you are starting to feel pregnant again :happydance:. You've been in my thoughts. My boobs don't really hurt much anymore, fuller and still sensitive though.
> Today is a major pregnant day for me, my stomach is threatening to hurl whatever reaches it. And yesterday was a big 4th of July gathering at my dad's. I wore pants because it had rained all morning, but brought shorts to change into. It got to be stifling out, and when I changed into shorts, I found I could not button them :dohh:! Thanking God I had a belt on my jeans so I could keep them up without them buttoned. I have no idea how nobody noticed my obvious belly, or maybe they were just being polite?Click to expand...


Ahh that explains the names josephs nice name. I no what you mean about trousers etc getting tight im so bloated atm i have to walk round with the buttons undone i was praying my friends just thought i was getting fat lol then i get paranoid because there thimking im fat haha will be so much easier when i can tell them there the sort of friends that eould turn round once they find out and go thank god we all thought u was trying out to be a sumo wrestler lol.
im glad your having a pregnant feeling day today its so nice and reasurring, id give anything ti vomit lol just so id feel better and know that babys doing ok but guess il find that out tomorrow.


----------



## PerpetualMama

:hugs:


hope88 said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> Perpetualmama thank you . I was worried about loss of symptoms the other day and was freeking out on here about it but next day i woke up with watery mouth and was just heaving bcoz there was nothing to bring up sorry tmi. The pulling pains/twinges have come back yey and the smell of food being cooked makes me feel yuk so symptoms defo do come and go. And i started needing to pee in middle of night again. My boobs arent as sore today but are still bigger so im not going to stress about it. Feel quite relaxed at the moment probably wont last long lol
> Your dream sounds great ( the bit about the big healthy baby boy) i love happy dreams like that i also had a dream i had a baby boy even tho ive been thinking a girl, i wonder where the name anthony joseph came from
> 
> My daughter's friend just gave me her baby brother Anthony's infant carseat. And Joseph was one of the first names I liked for this little nugget, so my brain put them together. Glad you are starting to feel pregnant again :happydance:. You've been in my thoughts. My boobs don't really hurt much anymore, fuller and still sensitive though.
> Today is a major pregnant day for me, my stomach is threatening to hurl whatever reaches it. And yesterday was a big 4th of July gathering at my dad's. I wore pants because it had rained all morning, but brought shorts to change into. It got to be stifling out, and when I changed into shorts, I found I could not button them :dohh:! Thanking God I had a belt on my jeans so I could keep them up without them buttoned. I have no idea how nobody noticed my obvious belly, or maybe they were just being polite?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh that explains the names josephs nice name. I no what you mean about trousers etc getting tight im so bloated atm i have to walk round with the buttons undone i was praying my friends just thought i was getting fat lol then i get paranoid because there thimking im fat haha will be so much easier when i can tell them there the sort of friends that eould turn round once they find out and go thank god we all thought u was trying out to be a sumo wrestler lol.
> im glad your having a pregnant feeling day today its so nice and reasurring, id give anything ti vomit lol just so id feel better and know that babys doing ok but guess il find that out tomorrow.Click to expand...

I'm quite satisfied with the dry heaves in the AM. Wish they'd just happen and let me get on with my morning, but as it is I won't eat until I have them because I REALLY don't want to lose my breakfast and have to start all over again cooking another one :haha:...no time for THAT before work! I didn't want to throw up at work either because my dad doesn't know yet, but I'm sure he'll figure it out real soon. The longer I wait to tell him the more afraid I am :nope: should've done it the first day back to work after finding out like I had planned but my brother convinced me not to. Guess I'll wait til after my scan when I see everything is as it should be.
Hope: I'll be thinking of you tomorrow at work, and praying for happy happy news when I get home and check the thread. Good luck with the scan


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> aww loving all the great scan news and symptoms everyone!! :happydance:
> 
> I got my letter for my scan.... its on friday the 13th!!! :rofl: OH is a little freaked out but to be honest i think its just hilarious!! Baby has clearly become a wriggler aswell because this morning it took me nearly an hour to find the heartbeat when before it would only take a minute! It used to always be just slightly to left of centre of my belly ended up finding them on the right this time!

what kind of doppler do you have? I just bought one on e-bay and not sure they'll send it to me or not :nope: I'm not sure if I'm "authorized by the FDA" to purchase one. Don't understand that??


----------



## AllMacsNow

That's a weird one, Perpetual. I wonder what that means?

I would so love to have a doppler too. Here's a question... do they work internally, or externally?

I'm with you on the heaves, too... Mine make me feel better. And they're off and on all day long... and specifically when I think about/attempt to cook specific foods. Seriously, I was going to make bacon with dinner tonight for The Hubs and DS (not myself, I can't eat it anymore, lol), but even THINKING about it in the CAR had me gagging. Scrapped that idea. Whoops. If I'm not careful, though, I'm going to lose all proteins. As it stands, I can't do bacon, sausage, or steak anymore. If I lose chicken, I'm in big trouble. 

I wouldn't change it for the WORLD, though. I'm happy to feel sick. I think that makes me a psycho, but I know you guys understand. ;)


----------



## shocker

PerpetualMama said:


> shocker said:
> 
> 
> aww loving all the great scan news and symptoms everyone!! :happydance:
> 
> I got my letter for my scan.... its on friday the 13th!!! :rofl: OH is a little freaked out but to be honest i think its just hilarious!! Baby has clearly become a wriggler aswell because this morning it took me nearly an hour to find the heartbeat when before it would only take a minute! It used to always be just slightly to left of centre of my belly ended up finding them on the right this time!
> 
> what kind of doppler do you have? I just bought one on e-bay and not sure they'll send it to me or not :nope: I'm not sure if I'm "authorized by the FDA" to purchase one. Don't understand that??Click to expand...

that is a very strange one not sure what they mean about that :wacko: googled it and that means the food and drugs administration, have you got a link? I just rented one from ana wiz, a hi bebe LCD one, its external you just press lightly along the bottom of your belly until you find the baby!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Anyone else having hip pain?
For the past couple of weeks if I sit too long or sit cross legged
my left hip starts hurting and I have a problem walking for a second
when I first get up but once I am moving I am fine.


----------



## LilyLee

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Anyone else having hip pain?
> For the past couple of weeks if I sit too long or sit cross legged
> my left hip starts hurting and I have a problem walking for a second
> when I first get up but once I am moving I am fine.

No hip pain for me, but I've been getting really tight crampy calves - feels like I've run a long distance or run up lots of stairs- but I've been feeling too rotten to do anything like that!!


----------



## rosebud111

Just got home from my scan. I got to see baby and hb is 138! Dr says I'm measuring right where I should be. She did notice a little blood in my uterus but said she's not worried about it and it might be left over from implantation. I had very light spotting the last 2 days and was so worried but it seems ok. She said to rest and take it easy and no BD! I feel so relieved to be past the first hurdle. Next appointment in 2 weeks!


----------



## debzie

Mine has been bad today I was wondering too if they could be down to the fact im constipated and not uterine at all. I have higher up pain too more like my abdominal muscles but they will be separating at some point. I'm now 9 weeks as its past midnight here. Pregnancy insomnia has hit tonight.


----------



## debzie

Congratulations rosebud. My last scan at six weeks showed I had some blood too and it freaked me out. I googled and spoke to some girls on here and they all had positive stories to tell that it was absorbed by 20 weeks at the latest. I have my next follow up scan on monday I'm hoping the bleed has gone.


----------



## Looloobelle

Congrats on the scans girls! It's great to hear.

Well I'm 9+1 today!! I like that I'm getting that bit further - though I'm still petrified.

I've linked that I get crampy when I need to go to th loo - but am also badly constipated - I have no idea how the amount of fruit, veg and water that is going into me......

I've told my "big boss" at work (my manager already knew) and she said she had guessed as she'd looked at me a few days ago and thought I had "that tired look"!! So I told the reats of my team and one said she had wondered too after I had looked like I was going to hurl in court last weeek, and she's knows I don't get nervous giving evidence!! It's nice to hear people think you look like s**t, makes it more real lol!!


----------



## hope88

Great news rosebud happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## hope88

Got my scan in a couple of hours sooooo nervous :-S


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Hope x x x


----------



## debzie

Good luck hope I will be thinking of you. x


----------



## LilyLee

Good luck hope xx


----------



## saysib

Great news on all the scans this week!! Good luck with yours today Hope!!

I have been a wreck all morning, my DH and I attempted to DTD this morning, we only got as far as penetration as I could feel him pushing on my uterus but now I'm uncomfortable, cramping a little and so scared that we might have damaged the baby. I've had no blood, but I just want to cry. I keep trying to reassure myself that with as far as we got its got to be no different than a TV u/s or a pap, but I'm so worried and so annoyed at myself.


----------



## flutterbaby

just got back from the scan and my BABY is fine yes the was one there today:happydance: they have put me back tho im due 25th feb i wont change anything yet until i go for my next scan at 12 weeks as its not defo til 12 weeks lol:wacko: soooooooo happy the hb was strong and the sono lady said very fast :cloud9: woop woop cant wait:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

So happy for you hun! x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

flutterbaby said:


> just got back from the scan and my BABY is fine yes the was one there today:happydance: they have put me back tho im due 25th feb i wont change anything yet until i go for my next scan at 12 weeks as its not defo til 12 weeks lol:wacko: soooooooo happy the hb was strong and the sono lady said very fast :cloud9: woop woop cant wait:hugs:

Congrats.:happydance:


----------



## hope88

Had my scan babys measuring spot in with heartbeat im so happy and releaved after the day ive had

I got to the hospital and they said they have nothing on there computers to say they were expecting me ( by this point ive got myself to worked up about the scan) to now thinking there not going to do it at all. Then one of the staff that was with me when i had my last mc came out and told me that my doctor never passed on my referal letter and then she sorted it out and got me in for 11am instead of the 2.30pm that the hospital wanted she told me she was disgusted the way the doctors surgery have dealt with me and that i should write a letter of complaint ( i was just so thankful for her for getting me in for a scan) so while i was wairing i phoned the doctors and gave them a piece of my mind and she saud that my appointment was at the doctors and not the hospital and that they couldnt do it at 9.45am anyway so il have to come back at 2.30 , well i went mental because after i got my scan date and time i double checked at the doctors that i had to go to the hospital for it and the lady i spoke to said yes absolutley at the hospital if your having a early scan for baby as she saud they dont do things like that at the doctors. In the end i was getting so peed off as she didnt apologize or anything so i just said thank god for the hospital staff and put the phone down (hormonal much haha) 
but it was all worth the hassle in the end because i got to see my perfect baby and the staff gave me 2 piccys and said dont worry about payibg for them you have defo earnt them afrer today.


----------



## hope88

Congrats flutterbaby thats great news


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats on the scan.
But sorry to hear you had to go through such an ordeal today.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Seeing all the scan results today is really making me want it to be next Tuesday already (I have my 8 wks scan) can't wait to see my peanut again. I have become quite spoiled having ultrasounds once a week. My fs should release me at 12 wks and I am not sure when or how many times my obgyn will do my ultrasounds the switch is going to be rough but I do have a 69 mm cyst they need to monitor so maybe I will get lucky and will still get my ultrasounds.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Saysib, don't you worry, sweetie. Sex can't hurt your baby. I'm sorry you were so uncomfortable, and that you're feeling so rotten now about it, but everything's going to be ok. Your beanie is snuggled in there so tight.

Congrats on the scans, girls. I love to come to this thread and keep hearing good news like that. My next scan is on Wed., at 9+3. I can't wait. 3 weeks didn't seem like so long when I booked it after the last one, but the waiting is KILLING me, lol.


----------



## hope88

Im wondering if you ladies could help me out i have got a letter threw the post today to tell me my 12 week scan date then there another piece of paper with another appointment that for a week later and doesnt say what its for.

Have any of you recieved 2 appointments? If so whats the 2nd one for?


----------



## flutterbaby

hope88 said:


> Im wondering if you ladies could help me out i have got a letter threw the post today to tell me my 12 week scan date then there another piece of paper with another appointment that for a week later and doesnt say what its for.
> 
> Have any of you recieved 2 appointments? If so whats the 2nd one for?

i for scan one for booking in and bloods chicka:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Congrats Rosebud, Hope88, and flutterbaby on the wonderful scans, :dance: so happy everything is going well and little ones are right on track! Woot!

One more week til my first OB appt, almost in reach! Ebay notice says my Sonoline fetal doppler was shipped today...I wonder if it will come before my appt, or even before my scan?
Yes there was a link to the FDA on the ebay auction page, but it was not valid. I have to assume I am eligible to buy it because it says it shipped :thumbup:

So, it is official...I have completely fallen in love with my little one despite all efforts to be cautious, despite my fears, despite the fact that I haven't seen him/her yet, despite the fact that I could possibly end up hurt again. I knew I was a gonner the minute I caught my self talking to my little puffy belly and warm fuzzies spread through me :blush:

As for food aversions I start with the dry heaves every time I open the refrigerator. I hate the smell of cooking red meat, but chicken is wonderful. Carrots, and spinach, and cashews make me want to hurl even though I ate them every day before my BFP. Cashews now smell like rotting vegetables :(
It is such a major challenge to find food that doesn't turn my stomach


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm with you, Perpetual. I don't even understand where some of my aversions came from... they used to be some of my favorites.

I'm just praying I can hold on to chicken... otherwise, I'm in serious protein trouble, lol.

Is anyone else having trouble doing the grocery shopping? I've had trouble the last 3 or 4 times I went, but today was particularly bad. My fault, because I hadn't eaten much before we went, but still. I don't know if it's all of the walking around with no chance for rest, or the combinations of all of the food smells, or what, but oh boy, I spent the whole time we were there (and the whole way home) just gagging. I couldn't get out of there fast enough. Just thinking about it's got my stomach roiling again. Blech.


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> I'm with you, Perpetual. I don't even understand where some of my aversions came from... they used to be some of my favorites.
> 
> I'm just praying I can hold on to chicken... otherwise, I'm in serious protein trouble, lol.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble doing the grocery shopping? I've had trouble the last 3 or 4 times I went, but today was particularly bad. My fault, because I hadn't eaten much before we went, but still. I don't know if it's all of the walking around with no chance for rest, or the combinations of all of the food smells, or what, but oh boy, I spent the whole time we were there (and the whole way home) just gagging. I couldn't get out of there fast enough. Just thinking about it's got my stomach roiling again. Blech.

Dear God yes...the smells, the crowds, the mere fact that I have to look at food makes my stomach twist every time I walk in. Unfortunately I'm shopping for 7 (and 1/5 haha) so there are no quick trips for me blech!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I am feeling a bit uneasy today!
I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and have an us on Tuesday at 8w 2d.
My uneasiness is stemming from our loss in October, with that pregnancy
our first us was at 8w 5d and that apt was devastating the babies hb was only
50 bpm and a week later they could not find a heart beat. I ended up mc naturally at
11w 5d Everyone keeps telling me not to worry because I have been being monitored 
and this pregnancy is moving along so much better then the last (Hb 6w 1d 109, 6w 4d 119, 6w 6d 139 and 7w 1d 150) They all keep saying "this one will stick" . 
To prove her point my mom even bought a crib to keep at her house for the baby .
Even with knowing all this I am petrified. This week and next are going to be difficult
for me because of all the what ifs. With all the great scans I have had am I crazy for having the fear that history is going to repeat itself?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Blue, you're not crazy... this is what PAL does to us. Everything you're feeling is totally justified, even though it's going to turn out that your baby is fine. It's so natural to be afraid. Especially coming up on the time you lost your last baby... it's a mental milestone we all have to cross... I feel lucky that mine was so early on. I'm still terrified, but at least know that I've gotten farther along. I'll bet you'll start to feel better once you pass those dates too. :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AllMacsNow said:


> Blue, you're not crazy... this is what PAL does to us. Everything you're feeling is totally justified, even though it's going to turn out that your baby is fine. It's so natural to be afraid. Especially coming up on the time you lost your last baby... it's a mental milestone we all have to cross... I feel lucky that mine was so early on. I'm still terrified, but at least know that I've gotten farther along. I'll bet you'll start to feel better once you pass those dates too. :hugs:

Thanks.
Sometimes I feel like the people around me do not understand because they thankfully have never dealt with infertility or a loss it is truly a blessing to be able to talk to others who understand all the milestones and nerves.


----------



## AllMacsNow

You're right... there aren't many people who really understand. And if they don't understand, there's really NOTHING anyone can say. 

It's so nice to have people to talk to who DO understand.


----------



## shocker

PerpetualMama said:


> So, it is official...I have completely fallen in love with my little one despite all efforts to be cautious, despite my fears, despite the fact that I haven't seen him/her yet, despite the fact that I could possibly end up hurt again. I knew I was a gonner the minute I caught my self talking to my little puffy belly and warm fuzzies spread through me :blush:

This made me smile so much! :cloud9: I'm putting my hand up too, absoloutly head over heals for my little rainbow bump and if i get hurt again? at least I will know that while this little baby was with me they were more loved than some people are in their whole lives! I still have to get to 14 weeks 5 days til I'm further than last time, but I just have a good feeling today and thats good enough for me :thumbup:

Blue your not crazy, your PAL! Its the scariest thing ever and every slight thing is over analaysed because we're human and its impossible not to think the worst when you've experienced something as heartbreaking as a loss, just think, you have gotten this far, everything is going so great and all these signs are pointing to you bringing home a rainbow baby in a few months time! Just spend the next few days til the u/s being kind to yourself, if you feel a little upset/scared let it out, sit around watching rubbish comedy films if it takes your mind of worrying! Tuesday that bean will be perfect :hugs: xx


----------



## Lulu

So much good news just now, this is fantastic :) It's giving me a little more faith that I need just now.

Blue Eyes, Shocker, AllMacs - I totally agree it's so difficult to talk to anyone else sometimes, even my DH. Try as he might, at times he just doesn't get how scary this all is just now. I've barely any symptoms at all and I know that as I'm just passed 6 weeks it's still a little early for strong symptoms but it's still freaking me out a bit.

PerpetualMama - your comment made me smile :) I'm feeling like this too, trying to be cautious with my emotions 'just in case' but at the same time wanting to enjoy being pregnant and not worry too much.

I go through period of hating 1st tri and then trying to be more rational and calm myself down. I have my first appointment with my midwife on 23rd so just over 2 weeks and then possibly 3/4 weeks after than I'll get a scan. The next 2 weeks are going to drag!!!!!

Great news everyone, I'm really happy for everyone :)


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry I have been a bit quiet ladies. I had some spotting earlier its stopped now thankfully and my symptoms are stronger than ever so trying not to worry too much as hard as that is.

x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wiggler said:


> Sorry I have been a bit quiet ladies. I had some spotting earlier its stopped now thankfully and my symptoms are stronger than ever so trying not to worry too much as hard as that is.
> 
> x x x

So glad you are feeling better.:hugs:


----------



## flutterbaby

Wiggler said:


> Sorry I have been a bit quiet ladies. I had some spotting earlier its stopped now thankfully and my symptoms are stronger than ever so trying not to worry too much as hard as that is.
> 
> x x x

bless you hun :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> Sorry I have been a bit quiet ladies. I had some spotting earlier its stopped now thankfully and my symptoms are stronger than ever so trying not to worry too much as hard as that is.
> 
> x x x

Hang in there wiggler :hugs: you're in my prayers this morning


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I am feeling a bit uneasy today!
> I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and have an us on Tuesday at 8w 2d.
> My uneasiness is stemming from our loss in October, with that pregnancy
> our first us was at 8w 5d and that apt was devastating the babies hb was only
> 50 bpm and a week later they could not find a heart beat. I ended up mc naturally at
> 11w 5d Everyone keeps telling me not to worry because I have been being monitored
> and this pregnancy is moving along so much better then the last (Hb 6w 1d 109, 6w 4d 119, 6w 6d 139 and 7w 1d 150) They all keep saying "this one will stick" .
> To prove her point my mom even bought a crib to keep at her house for the baby .
> Even with knowing all this I am petrified. This week and next are going to be difficult
> for me because of all the what ifs. With all the great scans I have had am I crazy for having the fear that history is going to repeat itself?


I understand too...I just passed the age/time frame where I lost my last baby, and I was a moody nervous wreck. I don't think I will be completely at ease until I hold this little one, and seeing the baby on a scan will also help. I'm expecting delivery of my doppler early this week :happydance:.
DH doesn't get it. He's been bugging me for :sex: and I know it's crazy to fear spotting etc, and I know it doesn't cause a m/c, but I think if I saw spotting at this point in the pg I would completely lose it. DH figured out my problem the other day and said it was stupid because :sex: doesn't cause m/c. So, I brought up a hang up he has that is the result of a "scarey" event he experinced over 40 years ago, something that will NEVER in any lifetime happen again, and said "if you can still have this fear after over 40 years, why should my tragic event not still cause me trepidation after only 4?" And trust me, losing a baby is way worse than the little fright he got as a kid. He kind of understood my point, but wants to know "when you gonna put out?" (Supposed to be this weekend since I'm just past the point I'd be expecting AF, and I'm past the date of loss. Thus far I have been too exhausted and nauseous. Still terrified :nope:)


----------



## hope88

Me and dp havent had sex since i found out and im 9w3d im so scared of spotting a mc after having sex as well im lucky as dp hasnt bugged me for it as he knows im worried i think as soon as ive had my 12 week scan i give it a try i dont even feel like it i think i cud quite happily go the whole 9 months without having sex lol


----------



## Diamonddust

Lovely news on all the scans ladies I'm so pleased for you all  

Blue eyes, Tuesday is going to be here soon and everything is going to be perfect, I am sure of it, everything that's gone on this pregnancy has been great and I'm sure that the next scan will show baby growing allot more and everything as it should be xxx

I love that comment Perpetual Mama I'm so happy for you! Sending you ginormous hugs! Xxx

Afm I have been tucked up in bed for most of the weekend with my lovely sickness OH has been amazing and has looked after me really well, I am craving for sour cream it's beyond yummy!

I'm a little "backed up" and it's driving me nuts I need to try and eat lots of fiber as I seriously need to get back "on track"

I got my booking appointment, 25th July at 12.30 looking forward to meeting the midwife she was lovely on the phone, should also get my scan date, but I think we are going to book one this week coming just to check up on things!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies been awol trying to take my mind off all things baby. I unlike many of you are trying my best not to form any attachment. After three losses I have found that its just easier. I have had somebody terrible cramps since Thursday and been dog tired. Scan 08.40 in the morning if all is work then I will be over the point where I lost no.2 and my final twin. I will alliw myself to get excited tomorrow. If all.is well then I have my booking in on tuesday.


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Hello ladies been awol trying to take my mind off all things baby. I unlike many of you are trying my best not to form any attachment. After three losses I have found that its just easier. I have had somebody terrible cramps since Thursday and been dog tired. Scan 08.40 in the morning if all is work then I will be over the point where I lost no.2 and my final twin. I will alliw myself to get excited tomorrow. If all.is well then I have my booking in on tuesday.

:hugs: Debzie! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a perfect scan tomorrow. Hope you feel better soon...Good luck sweets!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

debzie said:


> Hello ladies been awol trying to take my mind off all things baby. I unlike many of you are trying my best not to form any attachment. After three losses I have found that its just easier. I have had somebody terrible cramps since Thursday and been dog tired. Scan 08.40 in the morning if all is work then I will be over the point where I lost no.2 and my final twin. I will alliw myself to get excited tomorrow. If all.is well then I have my booking in on tuesday.

:hugs: I wish you the best of luck at your scan!


----------



## NT123

I can understand that debzie, I'm trying not to get attached to this pregnancy either, I see no point in falling in love, despite having a clear scan as its not until I pass 9+6 and I see all is well beyond that that I will start to relax. I just can't allow an attachment to something I view so much as a maybe...


----------



## debzie

I hope I feel different tomorrow I really do. Thanks girls I will update as soon as I can tomorrow.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Crossing fingers for a perfect scan tomorrow, Debzie!


----------



## hope88

Good luck debzie for your scan will be thinking of you


----------



## shocker

Big hugs wiggler hope your feeling better? :hugs:

Debzie I'll be keeping you in my thoughts tomorrow, best of luck :hugs:


----------



## NT123

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

good luck debzie

well ladies i've started my preggo journal sounds weird but i want to jot down how im feeling because if anything goes wrong i can always look back and know that it was ....REAL iykwim

flutterbaby's creating a 5 a side ......stalkers welcome 

i feel now they have put me back that im starting again with the 8 week worry on a good note i've been dry retching all weekend my boobies and fuller (they are huge anyway but dam they are heavy)


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies just a quickie on my phone. All was well with my scan. Measuring three days ahead 9+6 with strong heartbeat and very wriggly baby. Still have an area of bleeding which had shrunk since 6 weeks. I am so happy.


----------



## Diamonddust

debzie said:


> Hi ladies just a quickie on my phone. All was well with my scan. Measuring three days ahead 9+6 with strong heartbeat and very wriggly baby. Still have an area of bleeding which had shrunk since 6 weeks. I am so happy.

Yay what wonderful news


----------



## debzie

I think I may allow myself now to dream about the future. Introducing my rainbow after three losses.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 034.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jessica28

Wonderful news Debzie! How are you feeling? Morning sickness or anything?
I am worried because I am not feeling much int he way of symptoms again.


----------



## Diamonddust

debzie said:


> I think I may allow myself now to dream about the future. Introducing my rainbow after three losses.:cloud9:

Oh look at that wonderful scan, Debzie, I'm so pleased for you! Baby looks fantastic!


----------



## hope88

Thats fantastic news debzie and a great scan piccy :-D


----------



## Blue eyes 81

debzie said:


> I think I may allow myself now to dream about the future. Introducing my rainbow after three losses.:cloud9:

Congrats!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Yay Debzie! Congrats, sweetie!


----------



## rosebud111

debzie said:


> I think I may allow myself now to dream about the future. Introducing my rainbow after three losses.:cloud9:

congrats debzie! so happy to hear baby is doing great! also glad to hear that your bleed is getting smaller. i hope mine gets smaller too! i hope this has given you reassurance and you are feeling better now! :cloud9:


----------



## rosebud111

Hello ladies, I have not been really been on the last few days and had a rough weekend. Last Thursday DH got what we thought was food poisoning. Turns out it was the stomach flu and I contracted it the following evening and was so violently sick from my stomach. I felt terrible for 48 hours and now I am recovered. I was so upset that this was dangerous for LO. I called my doctor and she said that it is common and it should be ok. I feel like I need to be so careful because of my previous losses and this was the last thing I needed. I am better now and my symptoms have returned. Then on Saturday night, I am reading a book in bed and all of a sudden I get this horrendous nose bleed! What is going on!!!! I googled, and it seems like this can happen during pregnancy too. I was so worried that my blood pressure was too high or something was wrong but I guess all is well. I'm going to have a heart attack if these things keep happening! :dohh:

Hope you ladies are doing well! Glad to hear there have been more happy scans! :flower:


----------



## debzie

Thankyou so much ladies I am so.happy. 

As for symptoms I have had hardly any, occaisional nausea when hungry, irritability, sore boobs and constipation. Oh and some really bad cramps scarey ones. 

Rosebud sorry you have had a hard time hugs.


----------



## Looloobelle

Yay great scan Debzie. Just noticed you're in County Durham, not far from me at all!

Rose sorry you've been ill, I know it makes us worry even more.

I can now add hearburn to my symptoms. But my biggest prob is constipation. I think I may stop taking pregnacare and just take folic acid, I eat a good diet so should get the nutrients from that. I book in with my midwife soon and will discuss it then.


----------



## Diamonddust

Looloobelle said:


> Yay great scan Debzie. Just noticed you're in County Durham, not far from me at all!
> 
> Rose sorry you've been ill, I know it makes us worry even more.
> 
> I can now add hearburn to my symptoms. But my biggest prob is constipation. I think I may stop taking pregnacare and just take folic acid, I eat a good diet so should get the nutrients from that. I book in with my midwife soon and will discuss it then.

I feel for you totally, I had to wait 5 days :cry: now I feel better! x


----------



## NT123

Ladies I need ur opinions, I'm 8+3 and had this feeling of jabbing under my left hip bone all day, getting concerned something is up because it won't stop, it's not massively painful but I'm not sure what it is...


----------



## debzie

Nt I had really bad cramps pulling pains and stabbing pains last week from 8+4 asked the midwife today and she said their is a massive growth spurt it 8-9 weeks. Like me its maybe something stretching. Either that or a trapped nerve. 

I am so constipated too, I have upped my water intake,am eating bran flakes and oranges/juice by the bucketfull. I can manage to go a tiny amount at least. I feel bloated and heartburny all the time.


----------



## NT123

Thank u so much debzie, I feel so much better, spent all day suffering in silence and waiting for a bleed, but I guess that would make sense x


----------



## debzie

I really thought it was all over last week hun and was expecting to see mush today. I ended up taking paracetamol just to stop myself worrying at every twinge.


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> I think I may allow myself now to dream about the future. Introducing my rainbow after three losses.:cloud9:

I am so so happy for you <3 congratulations!!! beautiful scan pic! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Debzie - Brilliant news!! So happy for you! Lovely scan piccy :cloud9:

I feel like crap, I feel realy sick, really constipated, tired, and just awful. All worth it ffor this baby (who I am certain is a boy - I felt like crap with my son too :D) but urgh i feel YUCKY!! :brat:

I've not had anymore spotting which is fantastic, I'm going through TP so fast with all the checking I'm doing :haha:

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## debzie

Thanks perpetual.

Wiggler I was just thinking the same in the bath, today I feel sick have been wretching, Im constipated, tired, spotty and bloated with heartburn and trapped wind. Looks like I am going to be crippled with it all night. I would not change any of them to have my rainbow. I did not feel like this with Emily so who knows. x


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Ladies I need ur opinions, I'm 8+3 and had this feeling of jabbing under my left hip bone all day, getting concerned something is up because it won't stop, it's not massively painful but I'm not sure what it is...

Yes, I'm at 8w+3 and have had major aches down there--hip and groin, got me scared this weekend but was hoping it was just a major growth spurt for LO. Glad to see it's normal!

Rose: sorry you have been so ill! That must have been real scary! I think I went through that with one of my pregnancies, but which one I can't remember.

AFM :happydance: I just got my doppler in that I bought on Ebay, and after some fiddling around I found the baby's heartbeat! I listened for about 2 minutes, then called my daughter down, but by the time she got to the stairs the little one had moved :(. It brought tears to my eyes to hear the heartbeat, and brought a litle bit of relief to my soul. I have been such a nervous wreck, and terrified to go to my first scan which is at least a week away (not booking it until my first appt Friday) and find out the baby was already gone or something. Think I'm going to become a doppler addict :haha:
I told DH the doppler would be in today and he asked if I was going to wait til he got hoe to listen, and I was quick to say "Hell no!" That would have been torture! Sorry for rambling!


----------



## Wiggler

Awww I'm so happy you heard the HB on the doppler :cloud9:

2 days til my MW appointment, getting a referal to physio as my SPD is sooo bad already, I'll be on crutches by 20 weeks I think :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

wiggler, glad the spotting has stopped!

Debzie: I have an Emily too :flower:


----------



## Lucky4

Great scan debzie!! It's really going to happen this time!!!!
Afm, took home the Doppler from work and heard the hb, videod the sound, it was so clear. Don't want to get addicted so I will leave it back tomorrow!


----------



## AllMacsNow

I WANT A DOPPLER! :rofl: 

I'm jealous, guys. Guess I'll just have to content myself with our scan on Wed, though. The Hubs won't be able to go with me, so he's sending our DS along with the video camera, to catch the heartbeat. 

My inlaws will be here on Thursday (they live 600 miles away), so if all goes well at the scan, we'll be telling them a little early - 10 weeksish, because it'll be our only chance to tell them in person. Plus, I'm feeling so crap I think they'd figure it out anyways, lol.

Our 1st anniversary is in a few weeks... maybe if all goes well at this scan, I'll buy 'him' a doppler... he won't tell me anything else he wants, and I think it'd make him feel better... he's as freaked out by this whole thing as I am, poor guy.

Has anyone decided how to make the big announcement?


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> I WANT A DOPPLER! :rofl:
> 
> I'm jealous, guys. Guess I'll just have to content myself with our scan on Wed, though. The Hubs won't be able to go with me, so he's sending our DS along with the video camera, to catch the heartbeat.
> 
> My inlaws will be here on Thursday (they live 600 miles away), so if all goes well at the scan, we'll be telling them a little early - 10 weeksish, because it'll be our only chance to tell them in person. Plus, I'm feeling so crap I think they'd figure it out anyways, lol.
> 
> Our 1st anniversary is in a few weeks... maybe if all goes well at this scan, I'll buy 'him' a doppler... he won't tell me anything else he wants, and I think it'd make him feel better... he's as freaked out by this whole thing as I am, poor guy.
> 
> Has anyone decided how to make the big announcement?

I got mine on e bay for like 58 dollars. Not sure where you're located whether this makes sense or not. I saw them for rental and found it cheaper to buy it. Some go for well over 100 dollars up to 600 dollars. his works wonderfully. With sound cranked up it was still faint, I assume because LO is still so small. 
Our 6th anniversary is Sunday...third time I've been pg on that day in 6 years :winkwink:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Perpetual, can I ask what brand you ended up with?


----------



## shocker

Debzie that is one beautiful scan pic! :cloud9: delighted for you!

NT try not to worry about the pains, i had those during week 8 aswell, hence why i had a scan at 8+6 :blush: they said its normal for there to be a little more pain during week 8-9 because baby has such a big growth spurt that week!

Rosebud sorry to hear you've been ill and hope your feeling better :hugs:

Perpetual I'm delighted to hear you've heard baby on the doppler aswell! that is fantastic :D its such a reassuring sound!!

Not much news from me, getting nervous about my scan friday even though i listen to baby with the doppler everyday so pretty sure everything is ok, also getting to the point where i really want to tell people! and i think im definatly getting a bump, probably bloat/cake but my belly is definatly sticking out all of a sudden! :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Shocker, me too... getting a bit of a belly, lol. I'll be happy when it's a hard baby-looking belly, rather than just looking like I've put on a few pounds.

Which doppler do you have? 

I think I have to have one now, lol.


----------



## shocker

hehehe i have an LCD hi bebe doppler, i prefer the lcd because it gives you a number for the average beats per minute unlike the other hi bebe one, which is good cause it means you can make sure that your hearing baby and not placenta or your own heartbeat! I rented mine and to be fair I had it by 11am the next day, i didnt want to shell out loads for one in case anything went wrong as i wouldnt be trying for another if it did and figured once baby starts to kick i wont need the reassurance as much!


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Perpetual, can I ask what brand you ended up with?

I got a sonoline B. It has an lcd screen that shows the heart rate and a flashing heart beat when it picks up a heartbeat. it has different modes like average heartbeat and manual. It seems to pick up h/b pretty ealry because I am just about 8 1/2 weeks (and I am sure not much more than that because I've never been known to o early)
DH wanted to hear the h/b after work so I had to do it again (oh poor me). We invited DS 5 in because he's so curious what I was doing earlier and has been asking questions lately (like do you have a balloon under your dress?) and we told him he's going to be a big brother. He wants a brother because there's too many girls in the house, but if it's a girl he guesses that'd be ok. He wants to keep listening to the h/b.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

PerpetualMama said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Perpetual, can I ask what brand you ended up with?
> 
> I got a sonoline B. It has an lcd screen that shows the heart rate and a flashing heart beat when it picks up a heartbeat. it has different modes like average heartbeat and manual. It seems to pick up h/b pretty ealry because I am just about 8 1/2 weeks (and I am sure not much more than that because I've never been known to o early)
> DH wanted to hear the h/b after work so I had to do it again (oh poor me). We invited DS 5 in because he's so curious what I was doing earlier and has been asking questions lately (like do you have a balloon under your dress?) and we told him he's going to be a big brother. He wants a brother because there's too many girls in the house, but if it's a girl he guesses that'd be ok. He wants to keep listening to the h/b.Click to expand...

Awe.... that's so precious.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> Awww I'm so happy you heard the HB on the doppler :cloud9:
> 
> 2 days til my MW appointment, getting a referal to physio as my SPD is sooo bad already, I'll be on crutches by 20 weeks I think :(

what is SPD?


----------



## Wiggler

I have a sonoline B too! Not using it again or a few days though as I am running out of gel :rofl:

SPD is where your pelvis relaxes too much in pregnancy, it is extremely painful, I had it when I was pregnant with both my kids and after my first it never really went away after pregnancy either like it is supposed to, so have had chronic pelvis pain for years now, but it was just starting to calm down before this pregnancy and now its back and it's going to get worse :cry: At the end of my pregnancy with my daughter on a bad day I could hardly walk. All worth it for my babies though :cloud9: x x x


----------



## hope88

Im well excited now i bought a sonoline b doppler yesterday and im so glad to see that some of you have found heartbeat early i really hope i can find heartbeat when i get it which will be end of week probs and il b 10 weeks.

My dopplers not coming with any gel what else can i use?


----------



## PerpetualMama

hope88 said:


> Im well excited now i bought a sonoline b doppler yesterday and im so glad to see that some of you have found heartbeat early i really hope i can find heartbeat when i get it which will be end of week probs and il b 10 weeks.
> 
> My dopplers not coming with any gel what else can i use?

They sell it. I think I saw it on Amazon.com. I will be googling it once I find a new charger for my computer. Battery is almost dead and DH shorted the other one out last night :dohh:
Let me know if you find any!


----------



## debzie

Wiggler so sorry your in pain a friend of mine had spd its not nice at all. 

I have a doppler from when I had Emily its just a cheap angelcare one no lcd display. I have tried it but cannot pick up a heartbeat just yet. 

Hope I used johnsons baby oil gel before I got my gel. 

Can't wait to hear of the upcoming scans this week. 

I had my booking in appt this afternoon just Borning paperwork. But another milestone.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:wohoo: Peanut is measuring 2 days ahead and has a heart rate of 180!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 8w 2d.png
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Looloobelle

Yay that's great Blue!!!


----------



## debzie

Great news blue Whoo hoo.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Anyone else have experience with giant cysts on the ovaries?
I have PCOS so it is to be expected but I have a cyst on my right
ovary and this week is measuring at 69 mm. It is painful once in a
while doc assured me there is no risk to the baby and it is more of
a nuisance and should go away on it's own. I was just wondering 
if anyone else has dealt with it and how long it to to go away.


----------



## flutterbaby

i have a sonotrax b doppler and just got a 5mhzs probe because my old one broke only need gel now and im good to go lol:happydance:

how are you today


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Blue! 

I don't have much experience with cysts, though... had a few (years ago), but they were never that large or painful. I hope it works itself out.

Flutter, I'm jealous. Ok, you guys have talked me into it... if all goes well with the scan tomorrow, I'll be ordering a doppler. Now the trick is to wait to pull it out until our anniversary. I think that'll be a neat gift for The Hubs... he's impossible to buy for, but is so anxious for this baby. I think hearing it whenever he wants will be nice. (Not to mention *I* want to, lol.) I definitely need one with the LCD display, though, so I don't end up just listening to my heart ;)


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats on the great scan Blue eyes! Wooot! :thumbup:

The you go AllMacsNow :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Got a phone call from the Dr office just now... moved my appt. up to 11:30 from 3:45. Whoohoo! I realize it's only a few hours, but every little bit counts right now, lol. WANT TO SEE MY BABY!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So because of the issues I had with my obgyn's partner around the time of my mc I have decided to switch obgyns (I wrote about this experience on the first page of my journal) . I am actually switching practices altogether. I do not want to risk his jerk partner being there when I deliver. It kind of makes me sad, feel guilty and frankly alittle angry because I really do like my obgyn but I can't get over how his partner treated me and my family. Plus if I stayed with them the drive to the hospital would be 40 mins to an hour although it was were I was born and it would be cool for my child to be born in the same place. The practice I am switching to works out of the new hospital that is 6 mins from my house and 1 min from my mom's so that is a plus. Just wish I did not feel so guilty.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AllMacsNow said:


> Got a phone call from the Dr office just now... moved my appt. up to 11:30 from 3:45. Whoohoo! I realize it's only a few hours, but every little bit counts right now, lol. WANT TO SEE MY BABY!

That's great news!:thumbup:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks, Blue.

You don't have to feel guilty. You do what works best for you and your family. I haven't read your story yet, but will hop over to your journal in a while to do that. That being said, whatever happened with this guy has made you uncomfortable, and this is the time in your life when you need things to go YOUR way. This is the time to be selfish. 

When my DS was born, I definitely had 1 of 2 doctors I'd have rather had (no big issues, just preference). It turned out, DS was late, and the doc was on vacation. I got the other guy. No big deal for me, but if it would be for you, I say now's the time to switch!

Plus, it's great that this puts you so close to the hospital where you'd deliver.


----------



## hope88

Congrats in the scan blueeyes lovely pic


Thanks for the info on the baby oil for doppler will get some while i wait fir some proper gel to b orderered


----------



## shocker

Congrats blue that is a gorgeous scan pic! :happydance:

Tempted to ring the hospital and see if they can bring my scan forward I feel like I will explode having to wait til friday :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So because of the issues I had with my obgyn's partner around the time of my mc I have decided to switch obgyns (I wrote about this experience on the first page of my journal) . I am actually switching practices altogether. I do not want to risk his jerk partner being there when I deliver. It kind of makes me sad, feel guilty and frankly alittle angry because I really do like my obgyn but I can't get over how his partner treated me and my family. Plus if I stayed with them the drive to the hospital would be 40 mins to an hour although it was were I was born and it would be cool for my child to be born in the same place. The practice I am switching to works out of the new hospital that is 6 mins from my house and 1 min from my mom's so that is a plus. Just wish I did not feel so guilty.

hopefully you find you like the new practice better than the old one altogether and makes it that much better. The closer drive is such a perk too :) hope it goes well there! BTW don't feel too guilty, I haven't read your journal, but poor bedside manner, rudeness, lack of sympathy etc is not something any woman should have to put up with whether the results are good or bad. If your OBGYN ever questions why, I'd certainly not hesitate to tell them!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks perpetual. I think I will call the practice and talk to the managing doctor and explain my complaints because I am not the only patient he has made uncomfortable apparently he has gone as far as throwing a chair and yelling at a nurse in front of a patient. I have even talked to nurses that dread working with him. I hope this will help prevent other women from having to go through what I did with that jerk.
I am hopeful I will like this practice. They recently did my mom hysterectomy and she absolutely loves them. It is a husband and wife team and she said she felt like she had two surgeons for the price of one because both were in the operating room. And unlike my previous practice were there was no guarantee which doctor would be there for the birth this practice allows you to choose which doctor you would prefer and even if they are not the one on call they come in to deliver you.
I meet them this Saturday. They say even though I am still being seen by my fs they would like to see me so I can get comfortable with them and so they can get accustom with my case and be proactive in treatment because of my history.


----------



## Jessica28

I need to get through the next 6 days....as 10w5d was when I started bleeding last time. Really hope this is a sticky bean.


----------



## PerpetualMama

your journal gave me chills, Blue eyes :hugs: I'm so glad things seem to be turning around for you and your little peanut is "sticking" around :)

I don't blame you for switching, his partner seems like an @$$. At least leave the lady with some dignity after crush her :cry:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Thanks perpetual. I think I will call the practice and talk to the managing doctor and explain my complaints because I am not the only patient he has made uncomfortable apparently he has gone as far as throwing a chair and yelling at a nurse in front of a patient. I have even talked to nurses that dread working with him. I hope this will help prevent other women from having to go through what I did with that jerk.
> I am hopeful I will like this practice. They recently did my mom hysterectomy and she absolutely loves them. It is a husband and wife team and she said she felt like she had two surgeons for the price of one because both were in the operating room. And unlike my previous practice were there was no guarantee which doctor would be there for the birth this practice allows you to choose which doctor you would prefer and even if they are not the one on call they come in to deliver you.
> I meet them this Saturday. They say even though I am still being seen by my fs they would like to see me so I can get comfortable with them and so they can get accustom with my case and be proactive in treatment because of my history.


Sounds like a winning pair, and if Mom likes them...hopefully you will too!

Jessica :hugs: hang in there sweets, getting past that milestone is an anxiety producing, worry filled, nerve wracking process :nope: stay strong! I am fortunate to have passed that point this past week, and I do feel a little better. Any upcoming scans or reassurances?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Jessica, you can DO this. This is your take-home baby. Mental milestones are the worst for us, aren't they? 

Blue, I think it's a good idea to call and let the other doc know too... he needs to know that his practice is losing patients because of this guy.

AFM... scan in an hour and a half. EEK. PLEASE be there, beanie.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

PerpetualMama said:


> your journal gave me chills, Blue eyes :hugs: I'm so glad things seem to be turning around for you and your little peanut is "sticking" around :)
> 
> I don't blame you for switching, his partner seems like an @$$. At least leave the lady with some dignity after crush her :cry:

Thanks.
He was really lucky my mom was there that day (I guess I was too)
Because my DH was so upset with the treatment we were given that
he probably would have laid the guy out if it weren't for her being there.


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Jessica, you can DO this. This is your take-home baby. Mental milestones are the worst for us, aren't they?
> 
> Blue, I think it's a good idea to call and let the other doc know too... he needs to know that his practice is losing patients because of this guy.
> 
> AFM... scan in an hour and a half. EEK. PLEASE be there, beanie.

Good luck AllMacsNow...can't wait to see a picture of your PERFECT scan :) will be thinking of you!


----------



## Jessica28

Going to the Doc tomorrow and he is going to TRY and book me in for an early u/s.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I am thinking that I am going to do cord blood donation when our peanut is born.
I really like the idea that donated cord blood can help a child with an illness get better.
Have any of you ladies had any experience with cord blood donation? Donating or 
receiving?


----------



## PerpetualMama

Wiggler said:


> I have a sonoline B too! Not using it again or a few days though as I am running out of gel :rofl:
> 
> SPD is where your pelvis relaxes too much in pregnancy, it is extremely painful, I had it when I was pregnant with both my kids and after my first it never really went away after pregnancy either like it is supposed to, so have had chronic pelvis pain for years now, but it was just starting to calm down before this pregnancy and now its back and it's going to get worse :cry: At the end of my pregnancy with my daughter on a bad day I could hardly walk. All worth it for my babies though :cloud9: x x x

That sounds just dreadful, I've never heard of it before. I hope it doesn't get too debilitating for you :hugs:


----------



## Lucky4

Jessica28 said:


> I need to get through the next 6 days....as 10w5d was when I started bleeding last time. Really hope this is a sticky bean.

Stay positive, there is no reason for history to repeat itself:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Everything's perfect

I'm actually measuring 10+ 1 or 2. He was a little surprised, but no biggie. Heartbeat of 167 bpm.

We talked about him 'graduating' me back to my regular OB/GYN, and he gave me the choice to go right back, since we haven't had any problems, or to have one more appt with him and then go back... I opted for 1 more appt, just because I want the extra scan, and with my regular OB/GYN, there's no guarantee when they'd do one again. So, a little selfish there, but who cares?

Little Beanie was wide awake and totally wiggling around... we saw it moving arms and legs. I took DS with me, and he was in awe. It was pretty cool. Now we just hope the video he took for Daddy turns out ok.

I'll get the scanner out later (when I'm not being lazy and/or cleaning for MIL's impending arrival tomorrow) and upload the pix


----------



## Blue eyes 81

AllMacsNow said:


> Everything's perfect
> 
> I'm actually measuring 10+ 1 or 2. He was a little surprised, but no biggie. Heartbeat of 167 bpm.
> 
> We talked about him 'graduating' me back to my regular OB/GYN, and he gave me the choice to go right back, since we haven't had any problems, or to have one more appt with him and then go back... I opted for 1 more appt, just because I want the extra scan, and with my regular OB/GYN, there's no guarantee when they'd do one again. So, a little selfish there, but who cares?
> 
> Little Beanie was wide awake and totally wiggling around... we saw it moving arms and legs. I took DS with me, and he was in awe. It was pretty cool. Now we just hope the video he took for Daddy turns out ok.
> 
> I'll get the scanner out later (when I'm not being lazy and/or cleaning for MIL's impending arrival tomorrow) and upload the pix

Congrats, that is great news!


----------



## hope88

Allmacsnow thats great news so glad you had a great scan


----------



## debzie

Allmac great news on the scan. Looks like lo has been growing fast.


----------



## Lulu

Great news AllMacs :) So glad it all went well for you.

Jessica - positive mental attitude :) I'm sure everything will be fine for you. My date to get past is 8wk 5 but as I had a mmc I didn't find out anything was wrong until my 12wk scan so I'm going to try and really press for an early scan when I first me up with my midwife on 23 July but I don't know what my health board's policy is for giving early scans so it might not happen :(


----------



## Jessica28

Lulu - Thats what I had too a mmc so that makes me so nervous especially not having many symptoms.

Allmacs - So excited for you :)


----------



## saysib

Great news Allmacs!
We have our scan next week and I am so hopeful of seeing a little wiggling bean.


----------



## rosebud111

yay allmacs! so happy for you! that is so cool you got to take a video too. great news about your little bean! :flower:



AllMacsNow said:


> Everything's perfect
> 
> I'm actually measuring 10+ 1 or 2. He was a little surprised, but no biggie. Heartbeat of 167 bpm.
> 
> We talked about him 'graduating' me back to my regular OB/GYN, and he gave me the choice to go right back, since we haven't had any problems, or to have one more appt with him and then go back... I opted for 1 more appt, just because I want the extra scan, and with my regular OB/GYN, there's no guarantee when they'd do one again. So, a little selfish there, but who cares?
> 
> Little Beanie was wide awake and totally wiggling around... we saw it moving arms and legs. I took DS with me, and he was in awe. It was pretty cool. Now we just hope the video he took for Daddy turns out ok.
> 
> I'll get the scanner out later (when I'm not being lazy and/or cleaning for MIL's impending arrival tomorrow) and upload the pix


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Everything's perfect
> 
> I'm actually measuring 10+ 1 or 2. He was a little surprised, but no biggie. Heartbeat of 167 bpm.
> 
> We talked about him 'graduating' me back to my regular OB/GYN, and he gave me the choice to go right back, since we haven't had any problems, or to have one more appt with him and then go back... I opted for 1 more appt, just because I want the extra scan, and with my regular OB/GYN, there's no guarantee when they'd do one again. So, a little selfish there, but who cares?
> 
> Little Beanie was wide awake and totally wiggling around... we saw it moving arms and legs. I took DS with me, and he was in awe. It was pretty cool. Now we just hope the video he took for Daddy turns out ok.
> 
> I'll get the scanner out later (when I'm not being lazy and/or cleaning for MIL's impending arrival tomorrow) and upload the pix

:happydance::happydance: yay! so happy for you...looking forward to seeing the scan pic :)

by this time next week I should have had my scan, I think? 2 more days til my first OBGYN appt (which I think will be similar to what some of you call "booking in" :thumbup:) and they'll set up my scan. It seems like I was just complaining it was still 2 weeks away!


----------



## rosebud111

hi ladies. i don't know how much more i can take! nausea is so bad now. i keep eating and eating small meals even though i'm not hungry and it helps for like 10 minutes and then comes back. i never actually throw up but i am just very nauseous all the time. i am also beyond bloated! it's actually kind of scary how big my stomach swells up as the day goes on. i have zofran which helps MS but i really don't want to take it unless it is really bad..which is all the time. 

how do you ladies feel? when does it get better??


----------



## Jessica28

I don't have m/s or nausea or anything but I am so so bloated all the time...I feel like I am 5 months pregnant already!


----------



## rosebud111

haha @ jessica! yes, that's exactly how i feel & look! my dh was patting my stomach the other night after dinner and said "what's this?" lol! i am so sensitive about it i told him "don't touch me!!!". :growlmad:

are you feeling fatigued? that's another one that is kicking me in the behind.


----------



## Mrskg

Great news allmacsnow :happydance: 

Jessica :hugs: the waiting is awful xx

Rosebud :hugs: I'm suffering with hyperemesis it's horrendous I'm on cyclizine 3 times a day which is helping only seem to be sick around tea time but I feel sick all the time someone recommend I ask for zofran so may well do that when I speak to doc on fri x hope you find relief soon x

Afm struggling with normal day to day only feel ok when I'm lying down which is practically all the time :cry: got scan on Monday I think I will cope better with feeling so ill when I know it's for my rainbow x if I'm going through all this for nothing I will be one unhappy bunny x I'm feeling very sorry for myself I'm afraid x I think after everything I've been through why give me all this on top of it I want to be happy that I'm growing my rainbow instead im feeling deflated :cry:


----------



## rosebud111

Wow mrskg! I am so sorry you are going through that. I wasn't familiar with hyperemesis so I googled. The only reason I have Zofran is because DH and I had a bout of the stomach flu last weekend and his doctor prescribed it to him. When we got better and my morning sickness kicked back in, he told me to try it. I checked it out and turns out it is prescribed for ms too! I am guarding those pills w/my life and taking only half when I need one since they are 8mg. They take away my ms for 8 hours at a time! When I run out, I will ask my dr for them if I still am dealing with ms by then. 

How is cyclizine working for you? Hang in there and good luck with your scan on Monday! All this queasy stomach stuff will be totally worth it come February!


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies,
I need some PAL love at the moment.
On Tuesday I was feeling dreadful all day, came home with chills feeling freezing cold (no fever tho) and had pretty bad lower back pain in the evening. Now the last 2 days my MS has been Sooooo much better, to the point that I'm starting to freak about a possible MMC! I have been less tired too but my boobs are still very full and sore, amd still been getting lots of little twinges in my abdomen.

Since we've all been thru loss before, wad wondering of anyone else experienced back pain with their MMC? Or if symptoms kept up even after baby was lost? I'm really hoping I'm just lucky with my MS subsiding, I've only really had it bad for the last 1.5 weeks, and felt pretty good prior to that.

Let me know your thoughts/experiences ladies. Honestly, do you think I should be worried??


----------



## Looloobelle

Lily - I've no experience of mmc, but I can relate to you feeling a little better and worrying. I felt fine yesterday, my boobs seemed to have shrunk and I was less sick. Then came home and had a chill and headache and wondered if something was happeneing. Today I woke up this morning and moved and my boobs hurt - I've never been so relieved by pain lol! I've felt a bit sick too but even now my boobs seem more "normal". We're at about the same stage so hopefully it's just our body getting used to being pregnant and the placenta taking over and preparing us for the second tri - fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## shocker

Big hugs to everyone feeling ill, Mrskg I've been on cyclizine 3 times a day aswell for a few weeks now and up until nearly 10 weeks it was only making me throw up less, i had been throwing up non stop morning noon and night and when i started taking it I managed to get down to 2-4 times a day, it didnt help the nausea at all and I felt really down and pretty much couldnt function.It has eased off massivly this week though, it got really bad for a few days before when i couldnt even keep down water, ended up going to the hospital again and then all of a sudden it was gone! The doctor said it was probably due to the placenta taking over as I havnt thrown up in about 5 days now! Still nauseous and if I let myself get hungry I will start to gag non stop til im sick but trust me it WILL get better! massive massive hugs thought because it really is the most horrible thing, so draining and upsetting! Just make sure you get plenty of rest, try eating a small amount every 2/3 hours, i found big meals made it worse so would have a bagel, or a little rice, basically all carbs! at one point i was stuffing dried crackers in my mouth because i couldnt bare the taste of them but they stopped me throwing up! Get some good movies and spend as much time resting as you can, Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Lily i've had back pain and much better ms this week, I've been listening to baby on the doppler so I know they are ok, the doctor told me it was just the placenta taking over to prepare you for the lovely 2nd tri! symptoms come and go, like this morning and last night i've been feeling quite sick again even though I have had nearly a week of feeling much better! I really dont think you have anything to worry about but if your feeling really stressed out maybe you could ring your local epu and explain your history and that your worried about loss of symptoms? No doubt they will tell you the same but they might bring you in for a scan to reassure you? my local epu does this and its whats kept me just about sane all these weeks! Big hugs tho its such a stressful time but im sure your little rainbow is doing just fine! :hugs:

I recorded a teeny bit of the heartbeat on the doppler! sorry its a bit rubbish and keeps going on and off cause i hadnt enough hands to do it all lol 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_soRRx1_uo8


----------



## LilyLee

Thanks shocker & looloo. 

Isn't this pregnancy thing crazy? You feel like crap, then the second you feel better you start stressing! Since I wrote the post earlier today I have been feeling sick again amd so now feeling much better. It is just ridiculous lol!

I think I'll just try with the positive thought for now, unless there's any other reason to worry I will wait it out til my 12w4d scan. I'm so busy at work at the moment I'd struggle to even find enough time to get out for a scan! 

Being on the 2nd Tri for all of us I say!!


----------



## Looloobelle

Shocker that is very cool - so cool I am about to order on of those!!!


----------



## LilyLee

Looloobelle said:


> Shocker that is very cool - so cool I am about to order on of those!!!

The same thought has crossed my mind lol


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg, I've just been released from hospital with the hyperemesis, I Am also on the cyclazine and metoclopramide along with 500mg of tyvera and the 5mg folic acid I take my pills every 3 hours and I'm managing to only be sick twice a day now, much easier to handle, on Monday I couldn't hold even water and had 4+ on my ketones! After the hospital stay I feel much better still the on and off nausea but I can deal with it, I really hope you start to feel better to but maybe getting your ketones checked would be a good idea cxxx

Shocker love listening to the HB wow! I've ordered mine today it should be here tomorrow so I am hoping I can hear baby too as I'm not well enough to travel to tooting for the scan, and obviously my consultant felt due to how unwell I was with the hyperemesis the baby was fine and I didn't require another scan! Xxxx

Lilly I'm sure and I mean sure everything is perfect with your LO, he or she is safe and sound and tucked up, I've had horrible back pain about a week now and the odd twinges I'm super sure it's all the stretching going on xxxxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, ladies.

I'm so sorry so many of you are struggling so badly with MS. I am pretty nauseous almost all the time, but never really throw up. I'll be in the bathroom 'trying' up to a couple of times a day, but dry heaves is about all it ever amounts to. Sometimes I wonder if I'd feel better if I could just get sick and be done with it, lol. 

Lily, I'm glad to hear your symptoms have returned. It's so crazy, isn't it, how much better we feel mentally, when we're feeling horrible physically?


----------



## PerpetualMama

for all you ladies with dopplers, does the heart rate increase the further along you get? Is there any correlation to maternal heart rate? I never seem to get a reading over 140...but then again, I'm not quite 9w and little one likes to shy away from the front of my uterus so sometimes I can't find the h/b at all. Sometimes it's only for half a minute after 10 minutes of searching, or faint (but fast) so that it doesn't even register, but I CAN hear it, and I know it is fast so I feel reassured that at least LO is ok. My heart rate is usually about 59 at rest, so I know when it's mine :)

LilyLee, I don't remember having sore boobs all the way through any of my pregnancies, they just got huge gradually :thumbup:

Yes, feeling bloated too. Mornings not so bad, but by evening I feel huge. Not nearly as huge as we're gonna get!! 

First OB appt tomorrow! Almost here, and one step closer to a scan! Hoping to convince them to book me for one tomorrow night or Saturday AM if they can (won't hold my breath on that one).


----------



## AllMacsNow

Perpetual, I'm pretty sure the HR is supposed to rise a few beats every day, but not sure, really. 

I can't wait to hear great news from your dr. appointment and upcoming scan :D


----------



## shocker

My doppler hasnt picked up anything outside of 159-171 since i first found it at 9+2 but i did and still do often get a reading of 130 when im not close enough, as in i can hear the heart beat in the distance so to speak, its definatly there but its quieter, still going strong but just not as clear and the reading is too high to be mine but the machine just doesnt pick it up as strongly as it does at other times and I assume thats what causes the 130 reading! It only gives the proper heartrate reading for me when the heartbeat has been clearly audible for at least a minute and sometimes longer! Either way its still a perfectly healthy heart rate! I have read that the heart rate increases up until weak 9 and then decreases slowly after that but I wouldnt think by much and have read that anything between 120-180 is normal :)

I have my scan today... I am absoloutly bricking it! I am going alone because I dont want anyone there if anything has gone wrong,fob is really upset as he really wants to see but we are currently in different countries until next week so thats a bit difficult! It will be my first time getting a proper look at him/her, my other 2 scans were less than a minute and purely for reassurance that there was actually a heartbeat so having some time to actually sit and look and take it all in is going to be emotional to say the least. The last time I went for a scan like this it was bad news, I absoloutly despise scans as much as they have reassured me this time around I cannot get past the memory of going in last time thinking everything was ok and that stony silence and the sonographers face.. I always end up getting hysterical when i go for one, its like going into a torture chamber. I am trying to hold it together today but have been holding back tears since I woke up, my appointment isnt until 2.30 so im just trying to keep myself busy til then :wacko:


----------



## LilyLee

Shocker I'm thinking of you today, please update us as soon as you can. I have a good feeling that you will have wonderful news xxx


----------



## NT123

I think something is wrong, boobs less sore and nausea less too...have a midwife this afternoon for my booking appt, going to see if I can get another scan as much as I dread a bad result, mmc's screw ur head over, looking for non-exist any symptoms....


----------



## Wiggler

I heard the HB on the doppler this morning, heart rate was around 150, it sounded like a little train :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Lulu

Shocker- good luck for your scan today :) I'm convinced everything will be ok but I understand the dread your feeling :hugs:

NT - fingers crossed for you, I'm feeling similar today. Symptoms aren't very strong, haven't been this pregnancy, and I just have a bad feeling. Hopefully tomorrow we'll knocked out by really strong symptoms :thumbsup: I just can't stand the waiting, you're right mmc messes with your head that I can't relax and even attempt to enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## shocker

Hey so finally back from the hospital and all is well! I could see the baby kicking and got the cutest pictures ever, i couldnt connect the fact that the screen was actually MY baby, it felt like some recording of someone else, it was totally bizarre but so amazing :cloud9: Definatly the best friday the 13th i've ever had! haha although the day didnt go without its 'bad luck' as i had to get on and off 6 buses on the same route because i kept being sick, by the time i got home my red lipstick was all over my face and i had sick all down my tights :rofl: but i couldnt care less! i still walked home with a smile on my face! hahaha anyone who saw me must've thought i was a complete lunatic! sorry about the quality i cant find the scanner cable so just took a pic with my rubbish webcam!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120713_9.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









Snapshot_20120713_14.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blue eyes 81

shocker said:


> Hey so finally back from the hospital and all is well! I could see the baby kicking and got the cutest pictures ever, i couldnt connect the fact that the screen was actually MY baby, it felt like some recording of someone else, it was totally bizarre but so amazing :cloud9: Definatly the best friday the 13th i've ever had! haha although the day didnt go without its 'bad luck' as i had to get on and off 6 buses on the same route because i kept being sick, by the time i got home my red lipstick was all over my face and i had sick all down my tights :rofl: but i couldnt care less! i still walked home with a smile on my face! hahaha anyone who saw me must've thought i was a complete lunatic! sorry about the rubbish quality i cant find the scanner cable so just took a pic with my rubbish webcam!

Awe what a beautiful bean! Congrats!


----------



## Looloobelle

That's awesome - well the scan, not the puking all the way home!! Congrats!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

awesome scan Shocker! so happy you got to see you little one moving around and got good pics! :happydance::happydance:
I get to see my little nugget on Wednesday the 18th at 6 pm so maybe DH can show up. I refused the NT part of the scan because it only gives you indication you _might_ have a chance of a problem and I don't need any more red flags and fears popping up. I get a level 2 u/s at 18 - 20 weeks and they can check for Downes markers then, along with my afp test at 16 weeks. 1st appt went well, doc very reassuring, and apparently I didn't really put any weight on, despite the fact that my pants no longer fit?? Maybe I weighed less than I thought I did originally. Yay me?


----------



## hope88

Shocker thats great news and lovely scan pic


----------



## flutterbaby

great scan shocker :hugs:


----------



## rosebud111

congrats shocker! so happy for you!


----------



## hope88

Ahh soooooo excited found my lil babys heartbeat on my doppler so glad i got it its the best sound ever and so reasurinng


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies x ended up with another injection on thurs an now on stemitil instead of cyclizine def working much better not been sick again yay! Scan tomorrow :wacko: 


Massive congrats shocker gorgeous pics xxxx


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ya hunnies have any of you ladies done the red cabbage gender test 
JUST FOR FUN 

i thought it would be fun to do so i did it a few weeks ago and it went a red/ purple colour and i confused but as i got put back on my dates it would of ment i was only like 3 and a half ish weeks pregnant and i think i did to wrong as i left water hot and didnt measure amounts 

but seen as i have some cabbage and in almost 8 weeks supposedly the ideal time to do it i thought id read up and give it a bash well my water has cooled now and its a defo deep purple girl result 

will any of you ladies be doing this and have any of you ladies done this before and was it wrong or right for u 

just a fun way to pass the time for 9 months i think :hugs::flower:


----------



## PerpetualMama

hope88 said:


> Ahh soooooo excited found my lil babys heartbeat on my doppler so glad i got it its the best sound ever and so reasurinng

doesn't it bring you to :cloud9:? I feel so much better having heard it...now I'm worried because I have had to search for it sometimes for a while, and I have checked every day (sometimes more than once if I didn't pick it up the first time), and now I'm reading it should only be used in moderation. Will now have to limit myself to only check every few days I guess :nope:?


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> hi ya hunnies have any of you ladies done the red cabbage gender test
> JUST FOR FUN
> 
> i thought it would be fun to do so i did it a few weeks ago and it went a red/ purple colour and i confused but as i got put back on my dates it would of ment i was only like 3 and a half ish weeks pregnant and i think i did to wrong as i left water hot and didnt measure amounts
> 
> but seen as i have some cabbage and in almost 8 weeks supposedly the ideal time to do it i thought id read up and give it a bash well my water has cooled now and its a defo deep purple girl result
> 
> will any of you ladies be doing this and have any of you ladies done this before and was it wrong or right for u
> 
> just a fun way to pass the time for 9 months i think :hugs::flower:


This is a new one to me? I only heard of the chinese gender chart and the needle on a string test which always seemed to work for me. This time around depending on the website I visit the chinese chart gives me varied results. the needle test said girl yesterday. Someone on one of the other threads mentioned the baking soda test, which gave me mixed results depending on if I added urine to baking soda (girl) or baking soda to urine (boy). Maybe I've got twins growing in there and the gender prediction fairies are messing with my mind :rofl:


----------



## flutterbaby

:haha: this one you add both to a seperate cup and get the results i wish i knew how to upload photos:blush: but im so thick


----------



## hope88

Perpetualmama. Defo the best feeling . Oh im glad im not the only one i freek out when i dont find it as well first day took ages and i wasnt even sure i was doing it right. Today i worked out that if i tilted to little probe thing slighly towards my belly i could pick up the heartbeat alot quicker and the sound would be better but i only moved it ever so slightly. I panic when it takes more than 10 secs to find babys heartbeat its crazy lol. 



Flutterbaby ive never heard of that one before sounds interesting


----------



## PerpetualMama

Both DH and I got an unexpected day off from work, so I called the radiology dept and rescheduled my scan from Wednesday at 6 pm to...an hour from now!! :happydance: :happydance: time to start filling my bladder! Can't wait to see the little nugget :thumbup:


----------



## AllMacsNow

HOORAY, Perpetual!


----------



## Mrskg

Scan perfect :cloud9: measuring 8+3 xxxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Mrs, that is AWESOME news!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

These are from my scan last week. I can't wait for my next one, lol. I'm addicted. 

I bought a doppler too... should be here later on this week!

----

So none of these are great profile shots... most of the time our beanie was facing front. But you get the idea.

Holy cow, could I see him/her wiggling/jiggling/dancing. It was awesome. 

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/Scan2acrop.jpg

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/Scan2ccrop.jpg

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/Scan2dcrop.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous pics allmacsnow xxx my epu don't give pics or tell you hb rate :cry:


----------



## hope88

Perpetualmama thts great let us know how it goes

Mrskg glad your scan went well great news

Allmacsnow lovely scan pics cant wait for my next scan


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thanks Mrs and Hope.

Mrs, I'm sorry they don't give you pics or hb rate. That stinks!


----------



## shocker

Wooooo!!! hurray for all the fantastic scans!! :happydance: allmacs thats one beautiful baby you got there! :D Mrskg delighted to hear it went well, i didnt get any picture at my epu either had to wait for my scheduled dating scan before they would give me any apart from one at my 6 week one of the tiniest bean ever! Perpetual thats brilliant let us know as soon as you can how it went! :D All this good news has really brightened my day


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm with you, Shocker. So many rainbow beanies in this thread always makes me smile.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrskg said:


> Scan perfect :cloud9: measuring 8+3 xxxx

yay! :happydance: congratulations!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Perpetual, you're killing me. 


How'd it go?


----------



## PerpetualMama

Showed up at the scan with bladder just about bursting, and sat for about 15 minutes before DS "really had to go" and I inquired about use of a bathroom saying wish I could go. Turns out their u/s machines are so high tech I didn't need to drink 3 bottles of water! So I got to pee...several times while I was there :haha:

DH, and DS (5) sat in a chair for the first half of the scan and I could see the screen if I craned my neck. Sonographer did her thing and seemed impressed, then she handed me over to the student tech who -acedemically-I had to pump info from on what she was doing and seeing and looking for, so she pointed stuff out. They had to do the whole check the ovaries, cervix etc, then FINALLY she turned the screen toward me, called DH and DS over and showed us everything, fuzzy movement for a h/b (178), we watched LO's little arms and legs flailing about (still so small the look like stubs). Measuring 9 w 2 days (doc had me at 9 w + 3) so basically where I expected to be, Due date will remain feb 15, but I expect a late delivery as usual. We got a whole strip of pictures, several of them look like repeats, so DS wants to keep one :awww:
I'm on :cloud9: thanks for the well wishes :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Yay :happydance: congrats xxxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

YAY! That's awesome, Perpetual. 

This thread makes me smile. :D


----------



## hope88

Thats great news perpetualmama really hsppy for you


----------



## PerpetualMama




----------



## PerpetualMama

They wouldn't let me attach 2. I've been working on this for a while, so one at a time it is. in the last post you can just make out the little arms and legs in the middle and far right side. This is apparently a frontal view and I don't see the arms and legs.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awww. Perfect. <3


----------



## Blue eyes 81

PerpetualMama said:


> View attachment 441089
> 
> 
> They wouldn't let me attach 2. I've been working on this for a while, so one at a time it is. in the last post you can just make out the little arms and legs in the middle and far right side. This is apparently a frontal view and I don't see the arms and legs.

So glad your scan went well.
Congrats!


----------



## rosebud111

congrats perpetual! great news!!


----------



## debzie

Congratulations mrskg and perpetual. x

So happy for you both x 

I sooo need a doppler lol.


----------



## shocker

Fantastic pics perpetual! :happydance: making me a bit emotional to see all these lovely scans, after so much sadness all these beautiful babies growing healthy and strong its just amazing :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> Fantastic pics perpetual! :happydance: making me a bit emotional to see all these lovely scans, after so much sadness all these beautiful babies growing healthy and strong its just amazing :cloud9:

It is the hilight of my day to see the good news I've seen on this thread. Every good scan seems like a little victory to celebrate. Won't it be great to look forward to Late January and through February when we're checking to see who's in labor?!


----------



## Mrskg

Can't wait till jan/ feb :thumbup: we all know how quick Christmas comes by I'm sure the time will fly x


----------



## hope88

Beautiful scan pics perpetual


----------



## LilyLee

Big congrats on all the positive scans ladies, so good to see x I have my screening blood test yesterday but next scan is not for 2 weeks, but it's the 'big' one :) next week I'm on holidays in NZ for a week so time will definitely fly!

Agree I can't wait til Jan/Feb! I have been reading the funny labour stories in the birth & labour thread and they are so hilarious it's actually making me look forward to birth! I encourage all of you to have a read :)


----------



## Mrskg

Can you post a link lilylee xxx :ignore: found it xxx


----------



## LilyLee

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Have my 9 week scan tomorrow morning at 8:10. Can't wait to hear and see my peanut again. Am really hoping our lil peanut is moving around so I can see that too. I have become so spoiled seeing the baby every week. I am going to go nuts when fs releases me and I don't have scans every week.


----------



## LilyLee

I'm excited for you Blue Eyes! Let us know how it goes xxx we have all had such great scans so far it's so lovely to see :)


----------



## babydreams85

Hi ladies, did not even realize this section was here! I am 27 and DH is 38, and we are trying for our first baby. We have been together 4.5 years but just married for 1 year (yesterday was our anniversary!). I have had 3 losses, two chemicals a couple years ago (we were not trying--I got pregnant twice while on BC) and most recently a MMC in February (we had been actively trying). The last one was by far the worst emotionally...I had such a hard time bouncing back, and still think about my little angel girl every day (we had chromosome testing which revealed it was a girl we lost). 

DH and I started trying again 2 weeks after the MMC, and I found out in June on my 4th cycle that I was pregnant again. I immediately started on progesterone (at 3 wks 4 days) and the next day began brown spotting. The spotting continued for 4 weeks off and on, always light brown or tan and usually just when I wiped. I have finally stopped spotting I think, have not had any for a week now. 

At 6.5 weeks we had an early scan and got to see little monkeys heartbeat AND hear it! Baby looked great and Dr was confident about this pregnancy (I have never seen the heartbeat before in any of my previous pregnancies). Since baby looked good, he was not concerned over the spotting. I have still been terrified because of the bleeding on and off though, and just with my history of losses. Yesterday I got my doppler in the mail and found baby after a few minutes of looking in the wrong places lol. Heartrate was 180-184!!! Nice and strong! It was the best sound I think i have ever heard, and finally a bit more reassurance that baby is growing and still doing great!! 

My next appt is this Fri (the 20th), but I'm not technically scheduled for an ultrasound that day...just supposed to see the doctor and answer a ton of medical questions, get a pap, etc. I am planning on BEGGING to see the baby just briefly!!! 

Nice to 'meet' you ladies and glad I found this group!!


----------



## debzie

Welcome babydreams. I am temoted to join the feb lovebugs but not until after my next scan. I too have had three miscarriages al mmcs and was started on progesterone early at 3+4. My scans at 6+3 and 9-3 have been fine so um cautionsly optimistic. 

Well ladies I gave in and rang epau as I'm tired of waiting for my next scan and need something to focus on. Brilliant news....my scan is a week on Thursday 26th July. Not long at all. Have in and purchased a doppler too from ebay. Freaking out alittle as my symptoms are subsiding.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just got back from my scan and am on :cloud9:. I got to see my peanut move! He/she was bobbing their head almost like he/she was hicuping or dancing. I like to think dancing.:haha: Measuring ahead 2 days 9w 4d
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 9w 2d.png
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AllMacsNow

Welcome, babydream, and congrats, Blueeyes!

Debzie, I bought a doppler off of ebay too, and am waiting for it. :D I think that it's pretty typical for symptoms to be subsiding around now. Something about the placenta taking over? I think they mean in the production of progesterone, but I'm not positive. Anyways, I HAVE heard from a lot of places that it's very common for symptoms to start to fade for good right about now. Don't worry... your beanie is snuggled in there nice and tight!


----------



## debzie

YEAH blue on the scan.....I am so jealous of all your scans. x

Thanks allmacs I have read that too but PAL just has you paranoid about everything. Feels like I have been 10 weeks forever.


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm right there with you, debzie. LOL. Anything and everything that could possibly go wrong has crossed my mind... more than once.


----------



## PerpetualMama

welcome BabyDreams :) I hope this is your sticky bean! :hugs:

Congrats BlueEyes! Beautiful scan picture :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Welcome, babydream, and congrats, Blueeyes!
> 
> Debzie, I bought a doppler off of ebay too, and am waiting for it. :D I think that it's pretty typical for symptoms to be subsiding around now. Something about the placenta taking over? I think they mean in the production of progesterone, but I'm not positive. Anyways, I HAVE heard from a lot of places that it's very common for symptoms to start to fade for good right about now. Don't worry... your beanie is snuggled in there nice and tight!

Looking forward to symptoms diminishing more-- although while I was faced with 3 attacks this morning from the "heave monster", I have to admit I have felt more energy today than I have in weeks! Baby steps I guess


----------



## shocker

Welcome babydream! congratulations :happydance:

Blue eyes that is a lovely pic glad you got to see them moving! At my last scan I really wanted to see them move but I have a lazy baby i think (like their mommy haha) as the only thing he/she would move was the legs and was doing little kicks hehe

Debzie thats great that your next scan is so soon! As for the symptoms easing up I really wouldnt worry, mine eased up an awful lot at the end of week 9 and start of week 10! its just the placenta taking over and finally giving you a bit of energy back, i though it was relieving my sickness too but it came back a week later :haha:

Have told my oldest friend at last, we were both busy and since im over here i havnt had a chance to tell him, he has insisted on being godfather, bringing the total amount of godparents I now have to 3!! :rofl: will have to stop now!


----------



## debzie

Well ladies as you know I have just purchased a doppler from ebay and lo and behold I just found the babys heartbeat on my crappy angelsounds one. I have had this one since I was pregnant with dd and did not rate it then. I am sooooo happy, what an incredible sound. OH listened too. whoo hoo.


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: debzie x


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Well ladies as you know I have just purchased a doppler from ebay and lo and behold I just found the babys heartbeat on my crappy angelsounds one. I have had this one since I was pregnant with dd and did not rate it then. I am sooooo happy, what an incredible sound. OH listened too. whoo hoo.

Debzie :cloud9:
:)


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies just got in from work and thought id say hi my booking 2nd aug woop woop i hope ur all ok


----------



## babydreams85

Thanks ladies!!

Congrats Blue eyes on your scan!

Yay Debzie...it's so amazing hearing that little heart beating, isn't it? I don't think I've ever heard anything better!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Ugh my head feels like it is going to explode. I have tried everything my doctor has told me I am allowed to, to alleviate it and nothing is working. Migraines are evil evil things. :devil:
Any ideas on how to get rid of it would be greatly appreciated!
I have tried tylenol , ice pack and caffeine.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies now I know where it is its so easy to find. It's just the boisterous I needed. 

Hi flutter glad you have your booking in appt. Through its exciting to reach such a milestone. 

Blue had the mother of all migranes on Saturday and nothing worked ended up just sleeping it off. Sorry I couldn't help. 

On the subject I have been getting more headaches since last week. I am using paracetamol just when they are really bad as I hate taking things. Anyone else? I am drinking enough I have cut out caffeine so it cannot be that? Must be hormones.


----------



## NT123

well today im 9+6, the day my mmc showed the baby had grown to. Feel quite tearful and vulnerable today and just want it to be sunday when i have a private scan booked. Im hoping to god that this one shows a happy healthy baby but that day feels forever away right now...


----------



## shocker

NT123 said:


> well today im 9+6, the day my mmc showed the baby had grown to. Feel quite tearful and vulnerable today and just want it to be sunday when i have a private scan booked. Im hoping to god that this one shows a happy healthy baby but that day feels forever away right now...

Big big hugs today NT, I am sure the scan will show a lovely baby bouncing around, be kind with yourself and take it easy, if you want to have a cry then do, this time next week you'll have a lovely new set of scan pictures :hugs:


----------



## saysib

Beautiful scans ladies, so wonderful to see all these little rainbows :cloud9:

I had my booking in appointment today and came home with a carrier bag full of booklets, leaflets and info. Blood pressure and other tests looked fine although I have to return to give a blood test as she couldnt get anything out of either arm today. I have my u/s tomorrow am and I am so nervous about it. I feel really rough and everyone keeps saying its a good sign that everything is progressing well, but I'm still nervous that its not.

I know you said you told your son Perpetual, how did you do it? How did he take it? How/when is everyone else planning to tell siblings? My daughter is almost 5 and we had planned to tell her tomorrow after the scan all being well, but my mother is doing her best to persuade me its too soon for her and its put doubts in my head, lol.

Speaking of my daughter, she wanted pizza for lunch. It looked amazing, smelt amazing but even one small taste made me so ill - I cannot wait to be able to eat pizza again!! What is everyone else missing that m/s has turned you off?


----------



## Storm7

Just wanted to pop in and say hello! 

So lovely to see your scans and catch up on your progress. 

Wishing you all a happy and healthy remaining 7 months!


----------



## PerpetualMama

saysib said:


> Beautiful scans ladies, so wonderful to see all these little rainbows :cloud9:
> 
> I had my booking in appointment today and came home with a carrier bag full of booklets, leaflets and info. Blood pressure and other tests looked fine although I have to return to give a blood test as she couldnt get anything out of either arm today. I have my u/s tomorrow am and I am so nervous about it. I feel really rough and everyone keeps saying its a good sign that everything is progressing well, but I'm still nervous that its not.
> 
> I know you said you told your son Perpetual, how did you do it? How did he take it? How/when is everyone else planning to tell siblings? My daughter is almost 5 and we had planned to tell her tomorrow after the scan all being well, but my mother is doing her best to persuade me its too soon for her and its put doubts in my head, lol.
> 
> Speaking of my daughter, she wanted pizza for lunch. It looked amazing, smelt amazing but even one small taste made me so ill - I cannot wait to be able to eat pizza again!! What is everyone else missing that m/s has turned you off?

I got a doppler from e-bay and had to try it out the second I walked in the door from work and opened the package. DS heard the heart beat and didn't understand what it was, so asked if I could listen to his belly too. I "listened" to his heart for a second or two. Later when DH came home and needed a listen we discussed telling DS. 
Just the day before DS had asked if I had a balloon under my dress, and earlier in the week has asked why I kept asking him to be gentle on mama's belly (he can be a little rough climbing up in my lap or when we wrestle), then he overhears converstions with the older kids and my mother. His little mind was trying to piece it all together. DH had been worried DS would not take it well and would be jealous. Earlier on in the pg, to help ease DH's mind, I asked DS, "hey how would you feel if mama and papa had a baby brother or sister for you?" and he seemed to respond positively, but said "you guys are just joking though, right?" I said "we'll see." 
So, when DH wanted to hear the heartbeat we decided to call DS in and DH asked him if he knew what that sound was. Then we told him it was his baby brother or sister's heartbeat. He whispered to me "what's it going to be? A brother or a sister because I want it to be a boy". He is very curious now about how big the baby is now, and will it be born or die like my other baby did. He's even kissed my belly. Monday he went in with DH to see my ulrasound and wants to keep one of the scan pictures. He has also tried to claim naming rights with his Papa if it's a boy, and told me "You can name it whatever you want if it's a girl, but me and papa get to name it if it's a boy, how 'bout that Mama?" I agree to let him have a say, but I'm not forking over my say about any name :haha:

Morning sickness has turned me off of many of the things I used to eat daily, but I miss Cashews and coffee most! OMG what I would give for a steaming mug of (decaf) coffee!! :coffee:


----------



## debzie

Hi storm hope you are well. X

I have told my dd who is 4 years old after my scan last week. I told her straight that mammy has a baby growing in her tummy. She answered by saying you what? I hope its my baby sister. I showed her my scan pic and explained how big it is.


----------



## Looloobelle

Hi all, hope everyone is well. Nice to hear from you Storm xx

Well i'm booked in too - now have the c-section v vbac dilemma..

I asked about the trusts policy on vbac/c-section and whether I would get a choice (as some places I know you don't and they automatically go with vbac unless there's medical gournds). Here, I have the choice.

My initial response is vbac - but I'm not sure that just because that's what's expected...

With Claudia's birth I had a really positive experience, my c-section was fine and without a hitch, I healed well, my scar and body are not a problem and I was up and about and fine straight away. Also I got skin to skin with Claudia straight away so didn't feel I lost that opportunity.

Here if I go for a vbac, I have to be monitored, so water would not be an option (which is what I would prefer). They break my waters at 3cm and give me 12 hours to deliver - it all seems a bit stressful....

But there's no guaruntee my c-section would be as good this time around, I'm not as thin and fit for starters (which I think helped massively). But I suppose there's no guaruntee with a vbac either is there....?

What to do.....any thoughts/experiences appreciated!! 

On topic of teeling other children, we haven't told Claudia yet - mainly because she will every day from now until Feb if I'm having the baby lol - so feel the shorter the wait for her the better.... Funny though, she keeps stroking my tummy absent mindedly...


----------



## debzie

I too have the same dilema Looloo I had an emergency c section with Emily under general so no wonderfull experience but I healed really quickly and have a lovely neat scar. I really want an active birth and as you know being monitored is not conducive with this. I feel that a woman needs to move around and not stuck in a bed (like I was with Emily) At least we have 7 months to weigh up the pros and cons. I feel like I need to experience vaginal birth. Like I have missed out on something.


----------



## flutterbaby

hi hunnies im so tired got loads going on at home and busy busy with my new job im gonna book a private scan next month i think just want to see bean again and again 


ladies trust me your not missing out on a vaginal birth id love a c-section my friend had both and said she preferes section 2 she had 1 planned and one emergancy so had experiance of both 

really wish i could shake this tiredness keep falling asleep its awful:sleep:


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> I too have the same dilema Looloo I had an emergency c section with Emily under general so no wonderfull experience but I healed really quickly and have a lovely neat scar. I really want an active birth and as you know being monitored is not conducive with this. I feel that a woman needs to move around and not stuck in a bed (like I was with Emily) At least we have 7 months to weigh up the pros and cons. I feel like I need to experience vaginal birth. Like I have missed out on something.

I've had 5 kids vaginally, and was stuck in bed for the most part with all 5. The first 2 and last 2 because I was induced. Let me tell you laboring flat on your back or turned to the side sucks!! With My eldest son, the only one not requiring induction, contractions went from about 6 at every 15 minutes to contractions 3-5 minutes apart. There was no gradual reduction in distance. I had 4 hours of contractions ith little relief in between as most of them ould start to wane then peak again before going away (the 3 minute long contraction). I got to spend the first half hour or so of the close contractions as active--squatting with the contractions and relaxing my pelvic floor, then I was whisked to the hospital and stuck in a bed. Of course after the first hour of this I was in no condition to be walking around. I spent more time squatted to help the contraction progress than walking anyway. This is why my 21 year old thinks I should have a home birth, less intervention. Praying this one comes on his/her own and that I have some opportunity to help it progress, and reposition for pain management.
If you can find a place that will allow some movement, birthing ball, etc that would be wonderful. I have never had a c-section so I cannot compare. What is the hospital's success rate on VBAC? What are the risks to you and baby?


Hi Storm!!! :)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, ladies. 

So sweet of you to stop in, Storm!

I hope all of you who are struggling with the vbac/c-section dilemma come up with the solution that is best for you.

Here's my conundrum... lol... I bought a doppler 'for' my husband for our anniversary. It came yesterday, but our anniversary isn't until Monday. How in the world do I keep my hands off it until then? :rofl:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Morning, ladies.
> 
> So sweet of you to stop in, Storm!
> 
> I hope all of you who are struggling with the vbac/c-section dilemma come up with the solution that is best for you.
> 
> Here's my conundrum... lol... I bought a doppler 'for' my husband for our anniversary. It came yesterday, but our anniversary isn't until Monday. How in the world do I keep my hands off it until then? :rofl:

you could...try it out now to surprise him with the baby's heartbeat as his present? :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

^^wss allmacsnow now x loving your hubby's gift :rofl: good thinking xxx

I've just bought one from a buddy on here woohoo never had one before xxx


----------



## rosebud111

I have a 9 week scan tomorrow at 2pm. I'm so nervous!! I have noticed that my nausea is not as severe as it has been so that's making me a little more nervous. If all is well tomorrow, I think I'm going to buy a doppler asap so I won't have to feel like this. 

Hope you are all doing well today ladies!


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck tomorrow rosebud xxxx

It's 12.12 am here an I'm feeling sick need to take my aspirin an vits normally fine at night :cry: had my antisicknes tab but they seem to be loosing effect rapidly xxx


----------



## LilyLee

rosebud111 said:


> I have a 9 week scan tomorrow at 2pm. I'm so nervous!! I have noticed that my nausea is not as severe as it has been so that's making me a little more nervous. If all is well tomorrow, I think I'm going to buy a doppler asap so I won't have to feel like this.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well today ladies!

Good luck! Look forward to hearing about it xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

rosebud111 said:


> I have a 9 week scan tomorrow at 2pm. I'm so nervous!! I have noticed that my nausea is not as severe as it has been so that's making me a little more nervous. If all is well tomorrow, I think I'm going to buy a doppler asap so I won't have to feel like this.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well today ladies!

good luck on your scan :) looking forward to seeing your good news!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck tomorrow Rosebud.


----------



## flutterbaby

good luck rosebud


----------



## NT123

good luck rosebud. 

Can i ask some advice from you ladies, after a mmc at 9+6 i am now 10 weeks and have a private scan on sunday that i am freaking out about. We had a scan at 7+3 which showed all as ok but after a loss at a fairly late stage last time im getting more paranoid by the minute. Can anyone tell me if their symptoms come and go and also whether they do get cramping and pinching accross the bikini area, like around the hip-bone area? because i had no symptoms of loss before i dont know what i am supposed to be looking out for, everything is a query and im driving myself nuts with worry about every last thing. Could really do with other people's perspective x


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> good luck rosebud.
> 
> Can i ask some advice from you ladies, after a mmc at 9+6 i am now 10 weeks and have a private scan on sunday that i am freaking out about. We had a scan at 7+3 which showed all as ok but after a loss at a fairly late stage last time im getting more paranoid by the minute. Can anyone tell me if their symptoms come and go and also whether they do get cramping and pinching accross the bikini area, like around the hip-bone area? because i had no symptoms of loss before i dont know what i am supposed to be looking out for, everything is a query and im driving myself nuts with worry about every last thing. Could really do with other people's perspective x

I also get cramping and pinching near the hip. In fact I damn near lost my ability to stand up for a minute this morning (I've had sharp pains in my right groin...not like a period cramp). I think it's mostly baby is growing so rapidly in the next few weeks we can expect a lot of twinges. As for other symptoms, some days aren't bad and others are down right dreadful. I have had more energy some days recently (not so exhausted, but still tired) then others I'm wiped. The constant hunger is waning too. I still get bouts of OMG give me food NOW, but it isn't so bad as it was in weeks 4-8. Nausea? Still have a lot of that, but it's day to day, some days really aren't so bad, and others I just want to crawl into bed and sleep the next few weeks away. My bb's are feeling full but not so obviously sensitive and tender, I just punch DH if he squeezes them "honk honk" :haha:--yes at 47 he's still a teenager. You and I are due about the same day. I think we can expect to feel ok some days. I recall feeling pretty darn good for my second trimester and first half of my third trimester. 
I think you will have some worry or fear until you hold your baby in your arms, I know I will just because we have experienced the devestation of a loss. But, as I approach 13 weeks I am getting slightly more relaxed. I think it helps that I have a doppler handy to take a few second listen to baby's heart strumming to keep my fears in check.
I'm not sure if I've been any help, but my thoughts are with you, and I hope these next 2 days go by swiftly for you :hugs: and that LO is thriving and wiggling and bee-bopping around like crazy for you on Sunday. Won't it be great to feel them move and know they're ok?!!


----------



## hope88

Good luck rosebud

Nt123 my symptoms have come and gone even my breast soreness i had it easy tbh until i hit 11 weeks yesterday now sickness has hit me but only when i smell something like ciggerette smoke, my perfume food cooking actually i dont really like any smells i had this before but never made me sick until yesterday ( i must be a late developer lol) i had cramping till around 8 weeks then id just get the odd period type cramp around once or twice a week ive had twinges here and there but not all the time and i had this weird light stabbing feeling in my right side below belly buttin yesterday but thts gone noe. I had a scan at 9 weeks and all was well i have my 12 week acan next week. Hope this has helped somewhat. Good luck for your scan everythings gonna be just fine.


----------



## NT123

Thanks ladies, i know i have to be patient im just not very good at it! nausea kicked in this afternoon and the stabbing pain in bb's so i just have to try and settle and know that symptoms are a good sign... hopefully


----------



## debzie

Perpetual thanks for sharing your birth stories. Can remember with emily i had to fight no moving it felt so unnatural lying down. I think thats why I didnot progress and needed a c section. I am going to have a ling chat with my consultant. 

My symptoms have mirrored hopes just before i turned nine weeks to ten weeks i had terriblw cramps. J think its normal now.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Next week is looking like it's going to be an eventful week. 10 week scan on Monday :dance: and then Adam Levine will be putting on a mini performance in the atrium at my work on Tuesday. Wonder what the rest of the week will bring. :shrug:


----------



## rosebud111

Hi everyone just checking in from my phone! Wanted to give a quick update! All went well! Heart rate is 167 and got to see baby moving his/her feet! It was very exciting. Ok now I need to order my Doppler! We are going out to dinner tonight to celebrate a few friends birthdays. I'm going to celebrate for our little secret! :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Perpetual thanks for sharing your birth stories. Can remember with emily i had to fight no moving it felt so unnatural lying down. I think thats why I didnot progress and needed a c section. I am going to have a ling chat with my consultant.
> 
> My symptoms have mirrored hopes just before i turned nine weeks to ten weeks i had terriblw cramps. J think its normal now.

my personal experience has been slower dialation when I can't move around. I hope you and your consultant can come to some kind of agreement, if you really want to go VBAC. 
I wanted to move around with my Emily too, but stuck on an IV and constant blood pressure monitoring cuff (which I damn near ripped out of the wall with one of my girls I got so sick of it) I could do nothing but roll from side to side.


----------



## PerpetualMama

rosebud111 said:


> Hi everyone just checking in from my phone! Wanted to give a quick update! All went well! Heart rate is 167 and got to see baby moving his/her feet! It was very exciting. Ok now I need to order my Doppler! We are going out to dinner tonight to celebrate a few friends birthdays. I'm going to celebrate for our little secret! :)

:happydance: Yay Rosebud! WOOOT!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

rosebud111 said:


> Hi everyone just checking in from my phone! Wanted to give a quick update! All went well! Heart rate is 167 and got to see baby moving his/her feet! It was very exciting. Ok now I need to order my Doppler! We are going out to dinner tonight to celebrate a few friends birthdays. I'm going to celebrate for our little secret! :)

:happydance:Congrats, that is great news!:happydance:


----------



## hope88

Congrats rosebud fantastic news


----------



## Mrskg

Great news rosebud xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Next week is looking like it's going to be an eventful week. 10 week scan on Monday :dance: and then Adam Levine will be putting on a mini performance in the atrium at my work on Tuesday. Wonder what the rest of the week will bring. :shrug:

How cool is that :) That's something to make the week drag less huh?


----------



## NT123

Have proper butterflies over my 10w scan tomorrow, if it's ok we made it past our 9w+6 demise last time! Fingers crossed for me please ladies xx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

NT123 said:


> Have proper butterflies over my 10w scan tomorrow, if it's ok we made it past our 9w+6 demise last time! Fingers crossed for me please ladies xx

I know exactly how you are feeling. My last pregnancy I went in at 9w 5 d and there was no heart beat I am 9w 6d today and have my 10 w scan on Monday after noon. I am nervous to say the least.
I have my fxd for you and am sure you will come back with happy news tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Congrats rosebud.

NT good luck for tomorrow.

My next milestone is 11+4 when I started spotting with my second loss. I later had a scan and found that baby had stopped growing a day or so after my previous scan at 7 weeks. I know I have got past when my babies stop growing but its still sticking in my head 11+4. I have my dating scan at 11+6 so not too long to stress now. My new doppler has come and I cannot find a heartbeat yet trying not to stress. 

Perpetual again thanks for sharing I have my appt through for the 13th August to see my Obgyn, as you guys call it. I wll be armed with questions.


----------



## NT123

Thanks ladies, feel like hell today, had a bad dose of diahhrea hit me today and had upper abdominal pain all over my stomach under my boobs, have no idea what is going on, I don't think it's food poisoning albeit I ate popcorn at cinema last night as couldn't face anything else which might cause the tummy upset but the abdominal pain is strange. Feel really weak and tired but I guess that's just me after a long week... Anyone had anything similar?


----------



## Lulu

Hi ladies, I've been MIA this week - back to work, exhausted so haven't been on-line all week. Just had a brief catch up so hopefully I haven't missed anything.

NT - the week I discovered I was pregnant I had diahorrea every day and then it just stopped! No idea if I actually had a stomach bug or if it was a symptom but it can be. It's probably just nerves about tomorrow, fingers crossed it all goes well for you. What time is your scan tomorrow?

Rosebud - congratulations, I'm so happy for you :)

Blue Eyes - Good luck for Monday and what a great week at work. The most exciting thing at my work is when people start arguing outside and we wonder if anything is going to kick off (I work for Housing dept at my local Council and we have the Homeless team based in our building, also Social Services Child Care dept & my office is just about the front entrance - never a dull day!)

I have my 'history' appt with my midwife on Monday and am desperate for a date for my scan. My mmc was at 8wk 5 days and I will be that on Tuesday. Last weekend I thought all my symptoms had gone but after a couple of really hideous migraines at the start of the week my sickness has started and I've actually been sick a couple of times. So symptoms are still here - and I didn't have any sickness before my mmc so fingers crossed this is a good thing!


----------



## NT123

Lulu, I think it is a bug, stomach cramps have been awful but hopefully getting a bit of relief now, been like it all day. Scan is at 3pm so got all the day to get wound up but hopefully it's good news this time. I read a study that said there is a 0.6 chance of miscarriage after seeing Jb at 10 weeks so it will be a relief beyond imagination to get that far this time.... I'll keep u updated!


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck NT and BlueEyes...praying for just splendid scans and fast growing wiggle worms flailing their arms for you! Will be thinking of you tomorrow, and Monday!


----------



## NT123

Dear god it's an hour away to 10 week scan and I really don't know how I feel after having this stomach bug, I pray all is ok but I really don't know that it is, I pray I never have to see the disappointment on dh's face that I've seen before, I know I'll feel like a complete failure if things are not ok this time...


----------



## LilyLee

NT123 said:


> Dear god it's an hour away to 10 week scan and I really don't know how I feel after having this stomach bug, I pray all is ok but I really don't know that it is, I pray I never have to see the disappointment on dh's face that I've seen before, I know I'll feel like a complete failure if things are not ok this time...

I'm thinking of you xxx please update us when you can x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

NT123 said:


> Dear god it's an hour away to 10 week scan and I really don't know how I feel after having this stomach bug, I pray all is ok but I really don't know that it is, I pray I never have to see the disappointment on dh's face that I've seen before, I know I'll feel like a complete failure if things are not ok this time...

Fxd for you.


----------



## NT123

Bean is happy as larry, good hb and gave us a bit of a wriggle too. Measuring a couple of days behind but they said nothing to worry about...


----------



## Blue eyes 81

NT123 said:


> Bean is happy as larry, good hb and gave us a bit of a wriggle too. Measuring a couple of days behind but they said nothing to worry about...

That is great news.
Congrats!


----------



## Looloobelle

Thats great - congrats!!


----------



## debzie

Great news nt so chuffed for you hun.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Yay NT :happydance: so happy to hear also is well with your LO :hugs:


----------



## Lulu

NT123 said:


> Bean is happy as larry, good hb and gave us a bit of a wriggle too. Measuring a couple of days behind but they said nothing to worry about...

Woo hoo :) Fantastic news NT, I'm so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Yay! Great news NT xxxx


----------



## hope88

Great news NT123 happy happy happy


----------



## NT123

Here is bean!
 



Attached Files:







Bean 1.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LilyLee

NT123 said:


> Here is bean!

So beautiful!!! Congrats NT :)


----------



## saysib

Fantastic news NT and what a cute lil bean!!

I had my dating scan Thursday last week and baby was measuring 4 days ahead, good strong hb and we got to see some kicking legs and flailing arms :cloud9: Sonographer said baby was still too small to take all the right measurements so I've to go back again Aug 6th. 

I cant quite believe its real though, I keep looking at the picture we got and trying to imagine that the baby is actually inside me (I said the same to my mother who responded 'Well, unless you have been eating like a wee piggy, I think you'll find its a baby thats making you fat' thanks mum!)


----------



## Diamonddust

Thought I'd update, all is well and good, we had privet scan done at the weekend as I had a little fall, baby doing great and mesuring perfectly on track, got tons of pictures and video's I uploaded the best one to You Tube, not sure how to post it here but this is the link if anyone wants to see my little bean https://youtu.be/mVvGPcnxxqw


----------



## PerpetualMama

Diamonddust said:


> Thought I'd update, all is well and good, we had privet scan done at the weekend as I had a little fall, baby doing great and mesuring perfectly on track, got tons of pictures and video's I uploaded the best one to You Tube, not sure how to post it here but this is the link if anyone wants to see my little bean https://youtu.be/mVvGPcnxxqw

Congrats on the good scan, glad you and baby are both ok! That is the sweetest thing :) Just perfect! Little hands and arms and legs moving. Amazing! :dance:

My little one must look similar to that as we're at the same stage. It's hard to believe time is actually passing and the baby is growing bigger and bigger by the week


----------



## Diamonddust

PerpetualMama said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update, all is well and good, we had privet scan done at the weekend as I had a little fall, baby doing great and mesuring perfectly on track, got tons of pictures and video's I uploaded the best one to You Tube, not sure how to post it here but this is the link if anyone wants to see my little bean https://youtu.be/mVvGPcnxxqw
> 
> Congrats on the good scan, glad you and baby are both ok! That is the sweetest thing :) Just perfect! Little hands and arms and legs moving. Amazing! :dance:
> 
> My little one must look similar to that as we're at the same stage. It's hard to believe time is actually passing and the baby is growing bigger and bigger by the weekClick to expand...

Aww :happydance: I'm sure they are exactly the same, my dating has'nt changed I am still EDD for the 15th Feb, I know allot of other ladies get thrown forward and back, I am glad to have stayed put! I starting to feel I may be team blue, as I am craving all sorts of savory foods, and my mum has told me that me and my sister were a breeze my brother was the one who caused trouble! what are you feeling for yourself? 

I have given in and started wearing maternity jeans as the bloat wont sit in regular ones! MIL found out on Saturday to she looked me up and down and asked if we had something to share :dohh: I think she was a little upset we didnt let her know sooner but understood why when we told her about the previous loss :cry: 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrskg

Great news diamond dust love your clip :cloud9: 

No way I could hide it either can hardly get my jacket zipped up I'm dreading when some one does ask an I have to say m o ly 9/10 weeks lol I look about 4months xxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats on the great scans, ladies! That's wonderful!

I'm glad I'm not the only one beginning to show. It's lots of baggy shirts for me around here for the next 2 weeks, until we can tell The Hubs' best friend, and then it's Bump to the World! Hopefully by then it'll look more like a bump, though, and less like I've eaten a few too many doughnuts!


----------



## hope88

Aww diamond dust your video clip is sooo cute so glad everything went well


----------



## flutterbaby

glad to here scans have been going well ladies 

grat video diamond i was debating on having one but its a yes now can i guess team blue for you 

im sooo needing a scan right now just asked hubby if i can book one for sat 


awaiting reply:happydance::blush:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Diamonddust said:


> Thought I'd update, all is well and good, we had privet scan done at the weekend as I had a little fall, baby doing great and mesuring perfectly on track, got tons of pictures and video's I uploaded the best one to You Tube, not sure how to post it here but this is the link if anyone wants to see my little bean https://youtu.be/mVvGPcnxxqw

Love the video.


----------



## Diamonddust

flutterbaby said:


> glad to here scans have been going well ladies
> 
> grat video diamond i was debating on having one but its a yes now can i guess team blue for you
> 
> im sooo needing a scan right now just asked hubby if i can book one for sat
> 
> 
> awaiting reply:happydance::blush:

I'm not sure where your located, but the place I booked, First view imaging was great they are in Hampshire the lady who did my scan was so nice and reassuring, she made me feel great and made a real point of saying lots of things about the baby, she got the serious part out of the way first but then I had a good 10 mins of watching buba playing around. It was well worth £60!

I think I am feeling team blue too, I was thinking pink when we first found out but my cravings and the "look" of baby suggests boy to me, either way I will be delighted! 

Hope you get your scan the video was well worth it I've watched it a billion times already! and it was wonderful for my family to see also! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Lulu

Diamonddust said:


> Thought I'd update, all is well and good, we had privet scan done at the weekend as I had a little fall, baby doing great and mesuring perfectly on track, got tons of pictures and video's I uploaded the best one to You Tube, not sure how to post it here but this is the link if anyone wants to see my little bean https://youtu.be/mVvGPcnxxqw

What a fantastic video to have, so much better just a scan photo. Made me all teary. I still don't have a date for my scan so still patiently waiting for a date!!!


----------



## flutterbaby

Lulu said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update, all is well and good, we had privet scan done at the weekend as I had a little fall, baby doing great and mesuring perfectly on track, got tons of pictures and video's I uploaded the best one to You Tube, not sure how to post it here but this is the link if anyone wants to see my little bean https://youtu.be/mVvGPcnxxqw
> 
> What a fantastic video to have, so much better just a scan photo. Made me all teary. I still don't have a date for my scan so still patiently waiting for a date!!!Click to expand...

i agree i want a video to watch and watch and watch


----------



## flutterbaby

Diamonddust said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> glad to here scans have been going well ladies
> 
> grat video diamond i was debating on having one but its a yes now can i guess team blue for you
> 
> im sooo needing a scan right now just asked hubby if i can book one for sat
> 
> 
> awaiting reply:happydance::blush:
> 
> I'm not sure where your located, but the place I booked, First view imaging was great they are in Hampshire the lady who did my scan was so nice and reassuring, she made me feel great and made a real point of saying lots of things about the baby, she got the serious part out of the way first but then I had a good 10 mins of watching buba playing around. It was well worth £60!
> 
> I think I am feeling team blue too, I was thinking pink when we first found out but my cravings and the "look" of baby suggests boy to me, either way I will be delighted!
> 
> Hope you get your scan the video was well worth it I've watched it a billion times already! and it was wonderful for my family to see also! :cloud9: xxxClick to expand...

the scan they offer by me is 35 but pic is crap i wont lie and you dont get a photo if i travel 20 mins up the road it is 75 and loads better quality and you get a vid and photo but dh wants to pay less but i dont see the point of going for a crap view lol so im working on him oh and the place for 35 is the place that when i had my mc the sono lady said well at least you can have kids pft


----------



## shocker

Diamonddust said:


> Thought I'd update, all is well and good, we had privet scan done at the weekend as I had a little fall, baby doing great and mesuring perfectly on track, got tons of pictures and video's I uploaded the best one to You Tube, not sure how to post it here but this is the link if anyone wants to see my little bean https://youtu.be/mVvGPcnxxqw

Sorry to hear about the fall hope your ok! What an amazing video!! :cloud9:

Spent the morning at the hospital, got a lovely scan and baby was bouncing all over the place and waving :cloud9: I was moved to high risk but after meeting with the doctor and consultants today I'm really pleased with the decision, as they are bringing me in every 4 weeks to see the consultant and are being really supportive, so far everything is looking perfect with baby! :happydance: The difference in quality between the photos from the place I was going in the UK versus this Irish hospital is pretty mad but im just glad everything is ok
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120723_4.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









Snapshot_20120723_5.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrskg

Yay shocker so glad everything is going well xxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just got home from my us and yay everything is perfect and my fs has now released me to my obgyn. :cloud9:
The lil peanut was moving around a lot kicking out his/her arms and feet.
Actually looked a lot like this :dance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Diamonddust said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update, all is well and good, we had privet scan done at the weekend as I had a little fall, baby doing great and mesuring perfectly on track, got tons of pictures and video's I uploaded the best one to You Tube, not sure how to post it here but this is the link if anyone wants to see my little bean https://youtu.be/mVvGPcnxxqw
> 
> Congrats on the good scan, glad you and baby are both ok! That is the sweetest thing :) Just perfect! Little hands and arms and legs moving. Amazing! :dance:
> 
> My little one must look similar to that as we're at the same stage. It's hard to believe time is actually passing and the baby is growing bigger and bigger by the weekClick to expand...
> 
> Aww :happydance: I'm sure they are exactly the same, my dating has'nt changed I am still EDD for the 15th Feb, I know allot of other ladies get thrown forward and back, I am glad to have stayed put! I starting to feel I may be team blue, as I am craving all sorts of savory foods, and my mum has told me that me and my sister were a breeze my brother was the one who caused trouble! what are you feeling for yourself?
> 
> I have given in and started wearing maternity jeans as the bloat wont sit in regular ones! MIL found out on Saturday to she looked me up and down and asked if we had something to share :dohh: I think she was a little upset we didnt let her know sooner but understood why when we told her about the previous loss :cry:
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I was measuring a day behind dates, but expected as much. The sizing of 9 + 2 last week puts me exactly on the night we dtd just after mid-cyle. I was happy the baby did not measure a week behind because that was the only time we weren't "careful" and I gave the go ahead when he dsuggested it because it was day 24 in my cycle and it's supposed to be "safe". I guess it was safe because I was already pregnant :haha:

I'm feeling team pink. Early on I said team blue, but that was because I really felt the loss I had was a girl and I was terrified I'd lose this one if it was a girl. Then my nails started cracking, my hair dried out, and skin broke out--exactly the opposite of my son. I am feeling thoroughly dreadful physically and feel the little girl is sucking the ever living life out of me, and stealing my beauty :) so she can come out just stunning. I will be surprised if our mid pregnancy scan says boy.

I took my first long walk since getting pregnant, and sucked up the smell of summer--yard smells, soil, and wet grass. I smiled thinking about the little one growing inside of me. I feel like I waddle already. Belly looks huge, clothes don't fit and maternity pants looks ridiculous on me. Maternity shorts look fine but the jeans are so baggy I feel foolish. I am wearing a larger size jeans that I had packed away last winter when I lost ten pounds. Those don't even button comfortably, so I leave them undone and wear a belly band. My shirts all hug the belly and I look 4 or 5 months (in my mind). All my maternity shirts are MIA since I lent out the clothes to friends a couple times. I shopped for tops, and I found all the selections have that rouched sides (the gathers up both sides that look crinkley) and bands on the bottom so they don't flow at all. Either that or they're very clingy. Basically every shirt really accentuates the belly. Being only 10 1/2 weeks I feel funny having an obvious belly since the baby isn't even 2 inches Crown to rump.
Then again, after carrying 5 kids past term and being 41, I guess I really don't put myself down about it. Going to be hard to hide it from my dad at work, he hasn't seen me in almost 2 weeks and the belly is BAM RIGHT THERE!

Only craving I have is for Sausage pizza. Most meats are gag factor for me, although if I don't think about them or have to cook them I am ok, DH cooks sometimes and I'll eat the meat if I don't have forethought of it :dohh:


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> Lulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update, all is well and good, we had privet scan done at the weekend as I had a little fall, baby doing great and mesuring perfectly on track, got tons of pictures and video's I uploaded the best one to You Tube, not sure how to post it here but this is the link if anyone wants to see my little bean https://youtu.be/mVvGPcnxxqw
> 
> What a fantastic video to have, so much better just a scan photo. Made me all teary. I still don't have a date for my scan so still patiently waiting for a date!!!Click to expand...
> 
> i agree i want a video to watch and watch and watchClick to expand...

I watched Diamonddust's video at least 4 times. It made me smile :)


WooHoo Shocker and BlueEyes :dance: I love good scans!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Not the best scan pic but she could not print out the others for me tonight so they will mail me better ones. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Sears 10W 1D.png
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## flutterbaby

blue eyes pic is tiny but so reasurring to see hb etc 



I WON I WON I WON about the scan at the better place reminded dh what the sono lady said and he was like oh yeah not nice was it book the other place :happydance:


used the doppler y.day with a new 5mhz probe (thinking it would be better)
but i couldn't hear anything not even a swooshing sound i have a high bmi tho so trying not to worry:shrug: til scan 

im thinking team blue for me again get my:wacko: logic tho ...............1st one no symptoms except for bleeding same with second and 3rd 4th major sick all the time all boys lol my mc sick and migraines major and this one ............... not a symptom except mega dry lips(is that even a symptom) with my 3rd and 4th i thought no was convinced they was girls but this a boy lol only thing that is different for my is the 4 boys and mc was all conceived in nov obviously a horny month for me lol but this one may with boys all from lmp and this one put back 11 days hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :dohh::shrug:


----------



## hope88

Congrats on all the great scans ladies its so lovely to see and all the scan piccy look amazing i have my 12 week scan friday it really cant come quick enough


----------



## debzie

Great news ladies on all the positive scans I am loving all the positivity on here.

Diamond I too have watched and watched your vid it is amazing.

Shame many of you are feeling unwell.

I am feeling great, I was not really troubled with ms but just felt like rubbish, that has gone. Other than the ever growing belly and boobs and the fact I cannot sleep or poop (lol) I dont feel pregnant. I was stressing about this but I have my doppler and know that there is a tny beating heart in there.

Hope good luck for friday hun my dating scan is thursday eeeek not long now.


----------



## Diamonddust

debzie said:


> Great news ladies on all the positive scans I am loving all the positivity on here.
> 
> Diamond I too have watched and watched your vid it is amazing.
> 
> Shame many of you are feeling unwell.
> 
> I am feeling great, I was not really troubled with ms but just felt like rubbish, that has gone. Other than the ever growing belly and boobs and the fact I cannot sleep or poop (lol) I dont feel pregnant. I was stressing about this but I have my doppler and know that there is a tny beating heart in there.
> 
> Hope good luck for friday hun my dating scan is thursday eeeek not long now.

Aww watch away, I watch it daily on my phone and kiss the screen LOL. My OH thinks I've lost the plot! I can't wait to see what he/she is doing at the next scan, booking appointment is tomorrow I'm pretty nervous as it will make it very real! I have no idea what to expect the midwife seemed very polite and cheery on the phone! Good luck for Thursday xx

AFM I have discovered maternity jeans now as everything was getting tight and cutting into me I bought a pair from the New Look yes yes range they are very comfortable! They should make these for non pregnant women too! I saw my neighbour walking up the road she is due in October and she is HUGE starting to think I should really pop round and say hello and congratulate her!


----------



## Looloobelle

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well. I feel quite heartned by the fact that there's an April group started on pregnancy - makes me feel like we're further on into this pregnancy lark lol!

So glad we have so much positivity here. i am currently clock watching as my doppler arrives today - between 3-4 according to the tracking of my order!! Can't come soon enough - though when I'm going to be able to escape dd to listen is a mystery lol!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Morning, ladies.

Gave my doppler to The Hubs yesterday, and dug it out... it took us forever, but we FINALLY found that tiny little heartbeat. I couldn't believe how LOW it was on my body. I was starting to get disheartened, but OH, that sound. <3

Scan in the morning, and then released from our FS. Can't wait to see the bub one last time, before who knows how long a break. 

I hope everything is well with all of you.


----------



## Jessica28

Mine was found really low too! I was worried for a minute but the doc said it was normal.


----------



## flutterbaby

what do you ladies think ....................I phoned the scan place and the only appointment they have for a evening in aug whist me and dh are not working is my mc's due date im not sure how i feel about that my dh is gonna miss my 12 week scan at hospital as hes working and they are laying off atm so he dont want to push for time off so if i dont take this time it wont be till sept before i can book one for dh to see bean hubby said to book it so i did but now im not sure ill want to be seeing bean on this day then part of me thinks i should go to see what ive got now iykwim what do u think


----------



## Diamonddust

flutterbaby said:


> what do you ladies think ....................I phoned the scan place and the only appointment they have for a evening in aug whist me and dh are not working is my mc's due date im not sure how i feel about that my dh is gonna miss my 12 week scan at hospital as hes working and they are laying off atm so he dont want to push for time off so if i dont take this time it wont be till sept before i can book one for dh to see bean hubby said to book it so i did but now im not sure ill want to be seeing bean on this day then part of me thinks i should go to see what ive got now iykwim what do u think

I would feel odd about it too, I'm certain it's nothing for you to worry about, but it's natural to worry, if it were me I'd try and book a privet scan, and then book your NHS one for September. Although I am certain your outcome this time round will be lovely and everything will be perfect! If your anywhere close to Hampshire there is a really good and reasonably priced company that offer dating/reassurance scans for £60 Xx


----------



## flutterbaby

Diamonddust said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> what do you ladies think ....................I phoned the scan place and the only appointment they have for a evening in aug whist me and dh are not working is my mc's due date im not sure how i feel about that my dh is gonna miss my 12 week scan at hospital as hes working and they are laying off atm so he dont want to push for time off so if i dont take this time it wont be till sept before i can book one for dh to see bean hubby said to book it so i did but now im not sure ill want to be seeing bean on this day then part of me thinks i should go to see what ive got now iykwim what do u think
> 
> I would feel odd about it too, I'm certain it's nothing for you to worry about, but it's natural to worry, if it were me I'd try and book a privet scan, and then book your NHS one for September. Although I am certain your outcome this time round will be lovely and everything will be perfect! If your anywhere close to Hampshire there is a really good and reasonably priced company that offer dating/reassurance scans for £60 XxClick to expand...

that is the private scan the nhs one he will miss because of work just spoke to dh about it and he thinks its a sign that thats the only day in aug and we should look to the future guess he's right but feel like ill be looking at a screen and thinking i should be holding etc im gonna go because its not fair on dh to wait til sept but will be strange im sure all will be fine im keeping the faith im sure the weird feeling will go


----------



## AllMacsNow

I think if you can manage it, it might be GOOD to go on that day... a little positive news on an otherwise sad day.


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> what do you ladies think ....................I phoned the scan place and the only appointment they have for a evening in aug whist me and dh are not working is my mc's due date im not sure how i feel about that my dh is gonna miss my 12 week scan at hospital as hes working and they are laying off atm so he dont want to push for time off so if i dont take this time it wont be till sept before i can book one for dh to see bean hubby said to book it so i did but now im not sure ill want to be seeing bean on this day then part of me thinks i should go to see what ive got now iykwim what do u think
> 
> I would feel odd about it too, I'm certain it's nothing for you to worry about, but it's natural to worry, if it were me I'd try and book a privet scan, and then book your NHS one for September. Although I am certain your outcome this time round will be lovely and everything will be perfect! If your anywhere close to Hampshire there is a really good and reasonably priced company that offer dating/reassurance scans for £60 XxClick to expand...
> 
> that is the private scan the nhs one he will miss because of work just spoke to dh about it and he thinks its a sign that thats the only day in aug and we should look to the future guess he's right but feel like ill be looking at a screen and thinking i should be holding etc im gonna go because its not fair on dh to wait til sept but will be strange im sure all will be fine im keeping the faith im sure the weird feeling will goClick to expand...

It's hard to reconcile the dates that are significant to us in regards to our losses with the dates of our new pregnancies. Yesterday was 4 years since "blip's" hearbeat could be seen on the ultrasound. "she" was measuring a few days behind and was so tiny the sonographer almost couldn't see the heartbeat and then it was "oh! There it is! See it?" I didn't, DH said yes although he didn't really understand what he was looking for. The scan was so quick that I'm not even sure she knew how many bpm the heartrate was. I was falsely reassured and started to mc just 3 days later. I now believe it was probably a slow heartbeat on its way out. Going to the same place for our last u/s was hard, although I was reassured by the fact that I had heard the baby's h/b just the night before on my doppler. (sorry for rambling)...
SO...yesterday my thoughts were on my loss and I was just so sad, I had to take comfort in the fact this new little one is growing inside me, and THIS one is meant to be here. This is a new beginning, and this new beginning deserves its own excitement :). I think you should have the scan in spight of the day it falls on. Maybe it's fate's (or God's -- if you're a believer :) ) way of showing you that life has good plans for you despite your previous loss :happydance:

Good luck on the scan :hugs:


----------



## hope88

debzie Good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## PerpetualMama

yes! good luck Debzie!! Let us know how it goes, anxiously awaiting your news :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey girls.

Had our last appt with our FS this morning, and then we 'graduated' back to our regular ob/gyn.

He gave us a little certificate and a baby spoon engraved with their clinic's name. I thought that was really sweet.

We were measuring 12+2, which is awesome, and heart rate was 161. Little one had his hand(s) up by his (or her) face, and may have even been sucking her (or his, lol) thumb. Too cool.

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/Scan3a.jpg

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/Scan3b.jpg

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/Scan3c.jpg

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/Scan3d.jpg

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/Scan3e.jpg


----------



## Looloobelle

That's awesome, and how lovely to get a momento from teh FS, that's a nice touch. Congratulations!!


----------



## Looloobelle

Oh - and I'm 12 weeks today - I know things can still go wrong - but it's a milestone!! yay!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

allmacsnow...lovely scan pics! Little fingers--so precious!

looloobelle, congrats on 12 weeks! woo hoo!


----------



## hope88

Allmacsnow great news and lovely scan pics the lil spoons a cute touch


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Looloobelle. I think 12 weeks is one mental milestone we're all looking forward too!

And thanks, ladies. It's all kind of becoming real now... it looks like a baby, we're mostly out of the woods, and going to our regular doctor. 

I thought the spoon was a nice touch too... I looked closer last night, it says "A spoonful of good wishes." I think that's really cool. 

We were lucky in that we had only had a few consults and a few simple tests from our FS and then fell preggers naturally, so hadn't spent as much time with them as some women/families do. I am sure that they have a lot of patients who are incredibly attached to them, and it's hard to say goodbye to someone who's been so instrumental in giving you your heart's biggest desire. I think it's so cool that they acknowledge that.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Allmacs love the scan pics.

My scan was amazing, I am measuring 3 days ahead 12=2 so edd 5th of feb now. Baby was not co-operating so all in all was being scanned for 45 mins. I loved it. More pics in my journal. Feel free to stalk though I may now have to start my pregnancy journal eeeeek.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







edit scan.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rosebud111

woohoo i'm so happy to see all the scans and so many of you getting to or crossing that 12 week milestone! this is so exciting and makes it all seem so much more real! 

i am hoping my doppler arrives today! can't wait to try it. i am a little bummed. my 12 week appt is scheduled for august 10 and DH can not take off work that day. there is just no way. my options are to change my appt but that isn't likely since my dr. is always booked and the NT scan has to be done that week or i am thinking of taking my mother w/me. only thing is that she will cry the whole time! she is already so emotional and happy.

morning sickness is so much better now too. i still feel it a little when i'm hungry but it is has gotten so much better. how are you ladies feeling today? are any of you showing yet?


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Allmacs love the scan pics.
> 
> My scan was amazing, I am measuring 3 days ahead 12=2 so edd 5th of feb now. Baby was not co-operating so all in all was being scanned for 45 mins. I loved it. More pics in my journal. Feel free to stalk though I may now have to start my pregnancy journal eeeeek.:cloud9:

I have read your journal during my endless time off the past 2 weeks. I am so STOKED for you :) glad your dream is coming true :happydance::happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

rosebud111 said:


> woohoo i'm so happy to see all the scans and so many of you getting to or crossing that 12 week milestone! this is so exciting and makes it all seem so much more real!
> 
> i am hoping my doppler arrives today! can't wait to try it. i am a little bummed. my 12 week appt is scheduled for august 10 and DH can not take off work that day. there is just no way. my options are to change my appt but that isn't likely since my dr. is always booked and the NT scan has to be done that week or i am thinking of taking my mother w/me. only thing is that she will cry the whole time! she is already so emotional and happy.
> 
> morning sickness is so much better now too. i still feel it a little when i'm hungry but it is has gotten so much better. how are you ladies feeling today? are any of you showing yet?

I'm showing...lots of bloat and fatty-cakes :haha: there's no denying the pregnancy


----------



## rosebud111

PerpetualMama said:


> rosebud111 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo i'm so happy to see all the scans and so many of you getting to or crossing that 12 week milestone! this is so exciting and makes it all seem so much more real!
> 
> i am hoping my doppler arrives today! can't wait to try it. i am a little bummed. my 12 week appt is scheduled for august 10 and DH can not take off work that day. there is just no way. my options are to change my appt but that isn't likely since my dr. is always booked and the NT scan has to be done that week or i am thinking of taking my mother w/me. only thing is that she will cry the whole time! she is already so emotional and happy.
> 
> morning sickness is so much better now too. i still feel it a little when i'm hungry but it is has gotten so much better. how are you ladies feeling today? are any of you showing yet?
> 
> I'm showing...lots of bloat and fatty-cakes :haha: there's no denying the pregnancyClick to expand...

how cute you are showing! are you wearing maternity pants/shorts yet? i am still not sure if i am showing or if it's bloat. my boss asked my coworker if i was pregnant so i guess maybe people are starting to suspect that i'm not just getting fat ha! will probably come clean w/my boss next week.


----------



## shocker

Great to see all the new scans :cloud9: I am showing too :blush: at least I think I am! Definatly more teary the last few days, have been a total mess its so embaressing but still sick,moving house and getting closer to 14+4 so pretty sure its due to that!


----------



## hope88

I think mines all bloat atm.ive got my 12 week scan this afternoon im soo excited but nervous. Il probably burst out crying like i did at my 9 week scan because i was so relieved that everything was ok. My partner was like erm... y u crying its good news lol.

This really does seem to be the lucky forum so much good news from everyone


----------



## flutterbaby

its just dawned on me that its less than a week away till i book in no bloat at all here but im fat anyway sooooo cant tell anyway mom said i look like ive lost weight and she has no clue im preggo so u obviously can see anything:haha: YET :cloud9:


----------



## Jessica28

My mom says the same thing to me really - She says it kjust looks like I have gained some weight since I am not really shaping out yet, but again I am bigger to begin with.

Am I the only pregnant woman on B&B that does NOT have tender breasts??


----------



## Lulu

Jessica you must be! :lol: Mine are agony half the time, then again having a 3yr old son launching himself straight at your stomach/boobs doesn't help much either!!!

Finally got my date through for my 12wk scan - 16/8. So no early scan for me, I'll be exactly 12 wks that date and its also what would have been my due date. Not really sure how I feel about that yet, I suppose its a good sign but its definitely going to add to the stress of the day!


----------



## Jessica28

MY would have been due date is tomorrow :(


----------



## AllMacsNow

Due dates are so hard :( I pray that you both get through yours. 

Lulu, maybe it's just me, but I think that day would be so hard, I'd love to get some encouraging good news of a healthy strong growing baby to help me through it.


----------



## rosebud111

the would have been due dates are bittersweet aren't they? my due date would have been this week also. glad we are all here to support each other! 

i have a doppler question for the doppler pros! i tried it last night and this morning and the only thing i have found are my arteries. i was so sad and now i'm full of worry again that something is wrong. any suggestions?? how did you find hb?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Rosebud, I wasn't able to find it on my own. Was starting to get worried, but my husband found it eventually... I had to lay completely flat on the ground, and he found it WAY lower on my body than I expected... off to the right slightly, and just SLIGHTLY above my pubic bone. Plus, he had to angle the actual wand down even farther (meaning that it wasn't quite perpendicular to my belly... it was at an angle. )

Good luck, honey.


----------



## debzie

due dates are so tough....hugs.


Doppler wise I found mine at first just abouvw my hair line again angled down. Mine was on the left but its more center now.


----------



## Jessica28

I am getting an early ultrasound! Have to call for the appointment on Monday!


----------



## AllMacsNow

YAY Jessica! Keep us updated!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Have been extemely sesitive and teary today. It was 4 years ago tonight that I started to miscarry. DH was saying last night that he doesn't WANT a girl (and I think LO is a girl) and all day all I could think of was a little girl trying so hard to please her daddy and never quite being accepted. Not that I think he'd necessarily do that, but what he said and how he said it really upset me last night. At dinner I asked him straight out if he was going to have a problem if it was a girl and he said no, and that he's a big softie and would probably melt the second he held her. After dinner we went to the store and I dragged him to the baby section (I needed something to pick me up) and he was picking out tutus and pink stuff, half grumbling that it probably really is a girl (we outnumber the boys in our house...4 menstrauting women in one house :dohh:). Then DH surprised the heck out of me and starts checking out strollers (hot pink ones) and picking his favorite. We aren't buying anything, not for a long while yet.

AFM, I "celebrate" my angel's would have been birthday every year. "she" gets a special birthday status on my Facebook page without fail. I also recall her heartbeat day, and the end day of her loss. All these days are generally a little down for me. She would be four March 11. (actually it probably would have been later because I'm never on time!)

Doppler-wise, sometimes it takes me a while to find the h/b and it's always faint but super quick. I think the baby has its back to my spine, and I have to angle the wand often.


----------



## PerpetualMama

rosebud111 said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosebud111 said:
> 
> 
> woohoo i'm so happy to see all the scans and so many of you getting to or crossing that 12 week milestone! this is so exciting and makes it all seem so much more real!
> 
> i am hoping my doppler arrives today! can't wait to try it. i am a little bummed. my 12 week appt is scheduled for august 10 and DH can not take off work that day. there is just no way. my options are to change my appt but that isn't likely since my dr. is always booked and the NT scan has to be done that week or i am thinking of taking my mother w/me. only thing is that she will cry the whole time! she is already so emotional and happy.
> 
> morning sickness is so much better now too. i still feel it a little when i'm hungry but it is has gotten so much better. how are you ladies feeling today? are any of you showing yet?
> 
> I'm showing...lots of bloat and fatty-cakes :haha: there's no denying the pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> how cute you are showing! are you wearing maternity pants/shorts yet? i am still not sure if i am showing or if it's bloat. my boss asked my coworker if i was pregnant so i guess maybe people are starting to suspect that i'm not just getting fat ha! will probably come clean w/my boss next week.Click to expand...

I am wearing maternity shorts becasue recently lost over 10 lbs and bought all new shorts, and I only had a few pairs that I kept of the old ones. The new shorts got packed away in early July, and the old shorts lasted me until just over a week ago. Mornings I look "slimmer" than evenings. Weighed myself this AM and put on 4-5 lbs in 2 weeks! I'm stunned. My problem is the constant need to eat, and everything I usually eat makes my stomach turn, so I have been eating stuff I ordinarily wouldn't. Now that I'm feeling slightly better I need to start walking again.

this morning's 11 week picture ( I take one each Friday morning)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Oh, Perpetual, I'm sorry. I hope you get through today ok. 

I am sure that your DH will be over the moon with whatever you end up having. The fact that he was looking at all of that pink stuff just SHOWS what a softie he will be. 

I LOVE going to the baby section... but am so scared to buy anything but little socks and onesies, lol.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Great pic! We take one every night with my hubs kissing my belly, and then once a week, we take one of me and the bump holding up a sign about what week we're on and what's currently developing. It'll be fun to go back and see them develop. Oh yeah, and once a week with DS (12) kissing my belly.


----------



## PerpetualMama

great idea AllMAcsNow...real sweet memories to have :)

I so wanted to buy the little pink newborn beanies, but a hunch on gender is not a reason to go pink/blue. I will not buy anything until after I know the gender. Then I'll be 20 weeks along and feel safer. I was thinking of waitiing to find out gender, but I figure 20 weeks is a good amount of time to get used to the idea of a girl if it's a girl!


----------



## hope88

Heya. I had my 12 week scan and NT baby was just perfect measuring on time baby wasnt hardly moving which got me worried the ladie got me to cough and wiggle my bum and baby moved alittle then went back to sleep but had a lovely strong heartbeat and she said everythings looking great and she wasnt worried. I googled about 12 week acans where baby doesnt move much and read that some womens babys were like that and they had a very active little one at there 20 week scan that made me feel alittle better


----------



## PerpetualMama

hope88 said:


> Heya. I had my 12 week scan and NT baby was just perfect measuring on time baby wasnt hardly moving which got me worried the ladie got me to cough and wiggle my bum and baby moved alittle then went back to sleep but had a lovely strong heartbeat and she said everythings looking great and she wasnt worried. I googled about 12 week acans where baby doesnt move much and read that some womens babys were like that and they had a very active little one at there 20 week scan that made me feel alittle better

glad your scan went well :) and baby has to sleep sometime, Mum :sleep:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hope88

Lol and he/she chooses right at scan time defo takes after daddy lol


----------



## debzie

Hope I am sooo happy for you hun. Have you still got the same EDD.


----------



## hope88

Yes still got the same edd 7th feb two days after my birthday going to be best birthday pressie ever


----------



## dreamofabump

Hey ladies wondered if i could join this thread had a mmc 6 years ago :-( and tried for this lil bean for over three years... basiclly i got my scan on monday and im soo scared. im that scared ive been trying to think of reasons not to go. i cant help but fear the worst. i just dont want my world to end :-( xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

dreamofabump said:


> Hey ladies wondered if i could join this thread had a mmc 6 years ago :-( and tried for this lil bean for over three years... basiclly i got my scan on monday and im soo scared. im that scared ive been trying to think of reasons not to go. i cant help but fear the worst. i just dont want my world to end :-( xxx

First: I'm so sorry for your loss. It is a life changing horrible thing to go through, and we never really do move past it completely. 
Second:The first scan is always a "breath holder". We have all been nervous for our first scans after losing a baby, all afraid history will repeat itself. You've come to the right place :hugs: welcome! 
How far along were you with your loss? Was it a missed mc where you thought everything was ok and then found out it wasn't? :cry:

Don't make up excuses not to go, as scared as you are it is better to know and see--AND, you'll feel infinitely better once you've had the scan and have seen for yourself that your little one is bee-bopping around in there, arms and legs gesturing, and heartbeat pounding away! I know it is a scarey thing, especially since you have been trying for so long, and you're filled with dread (most of us have been) when you really want to be feeling the excitement you think you should be feeling. :hugs: my new friend, know that you're in my thoughts and prayers, and we'll be rooting for everything to go splendidly on Monday! Feel free to come on here and vent your fears and frustrations. I have found the ladies to be the most awesome support during this scarey first trimester :)


----------



## NT123

Dreamingofabump I just wanted to welcome you and repeat exactly what perpetualmama said. I can't say it any better! I'm just over 11 weeks and despite having had one nhs scan and one private scan already that shows a heartbeat, I'm looking for reason that when I go to that scan that it's gone wrong, just like last time. Ive never been so scared in my whole life and i csnt connect whats on screen with any real excitement yet and even when i get the ok at 12 weeks im not sure how i will even feel then. You must go to your scan, I try to look at it as ripping of the band aid, it's better than not knowing and possibly stressing yourself out that something is wrong that isn't. It's an emotional risk to all of us and we are here if u need us, want a rant, or need to let out some fear. One or other of us can identify believe you me. Good luck hon and let us know how it goes. X


----------



## dreamofabump

You ladies are amazing so welcoming  your both right and i know i need to kick the fear and just go. im glad its in the morning so i wont have to wait all day  yeah my last lil bean i found out i lost at 7 weeks at my scan. its soo wierd how sonething came scare you for life i truely thought i had moved on from that :-( thank you for replying and hope we all have our sticky lil beans xxxx


----------



## flutterbaby

welcome dream of a bump :hugs:

pertepualmama have you only got girls 

ladies some of you are at 12 weeksish only 1 week til second tri OMG

I cant wait for my scan so i can change my ticker and have a set edd 

I lay in bed the other day and was getting upset because i haven't got THE BLOAT :haha: and have not got and symptoms etc but then i got up yesterday and was having growing pains and my hubby made a comment on my veins on my breasts being massive and i hadn't noticed then (im not a boobie inspector lol) he was like are they ok bless him so the fact that yes I got my symptoms has made me a happy momma 

we are telling my family on the 7th of aug after my private scan so i'll only have to hide my notes for 5 days booking in on the 2nd :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> welcome dream of a bump :hugs:
> 
> pertepualmama have you only got girls
> 
> ladies some of you are at 12 weeksish only 1 week til second tri OMG
> 
> I cant wait for my scan so i can change my ticker and have a set edd
> 
> I lay in bed the other day and was getting upset because i haven't got THE BLOAT :haha: and have not got and symptoms etc but then i got up yesterday and was having growing pains and my hubby made a comment on my veins on my breasts being massive and i hadn't noticed then (im not a boobie inspector lol) he was like are they ok bless him so the fact that yes I got my symptoms has made me a happy momma
> 
> we are telling my family on the 7th of aug after my private scan so i'll only have to hide my notes for 5 days booking in on the 2nd :happydance:


Sorry that my message was a little confusing, that was a econd wrie of it since my first attempt was deleted by my computer randomly shutting off :dohh: I knew what I wanted to say but was rushed to get off the computer.
I have 3 girls ages 21, 20, and 14, and one son 17 with DH #1. DH #2 and I have the one son, 5, one loss and are expecting again.
I personally don't care either way what gender this baby is because I already have the only 2 options there are. DH on the other hand wants it to be another son so badly that he has vowed to cry if the u/s shows it's a girl. I was tempted to wait til birth to find out but I reconsidered with the reasoning that at 20 weeks there are still at least another 20 weeks for DH to "get over it" and adjust.
DH sees the things my girls have gone through (DD 20 got pregnant in January by a psycho bf who threatened to kill himself in front of her if she didn't abort, or to kick her in the stomach. She miscarried later in February). We still struggle trying to keep her away from this loser. DD 14 has had so much drama in junior high school with other catty little teenaged girls that I think DH is learning things he never knew about females. DD 21 is a major feminist (actually majoring in women's studies) who is quite fond of lecturing me on my rights as a woman to decide for myself my own reproductive course--whether or not to have a child, and when, and when to say enough is enough:haha:. I nshould also birth at home with little medical intervention and certainly no pain relief. hmmm? DH believes boys are less drama.
So..DH accompanied me to Victoia's Secret for some bigger bras and the main reason for his girl aversion finally surfaced. A teenaged girl maybe 15 or 16 is strutting through the store with her friends. She is gorgeous with a perfect little body and the knowledge of how to play it up. DH says to me with a jerk of his head in the girl's direction--"that is the reason I don't want a girl! I don't want my daughter walking around looking like THAT! And I'll probably be dead or too old to protect her from pigs like myself." I told him he could always run them over with his ride on scooter :haha:. DH is 47 and worried he won't live long enough to be there to help raise them to adulthood :nope:


----------



## flutterbaby

oh i see lets hope you get a boy then lol


----------



## debzie

I already have Emily and Chris my OH says. "With a boy you only have to worry about one dick with a girl you worry about hundreds". He does worry about her growing up just as yours does perpetual.


----------



## shocker

hope88 said:


> Heya. I had my 12 week scan and NT baby was just perfect measuring on time baby wasnt hardly moving which got me worried the ladie got me to cough and wiggle my bum and baby moved alittle then went back to sleep but had a lovely strong heartbeat and she said everythings looking great and she wasnt worried. I googled about 12 week acans where baby doesnt move much and read that some womens babys were like that and they had a very active little one at there 20 week scan that made me feel alittle better

Congrats on a great scan I wouldnt worry about baby not moving, I was quite worried at my 11 week scan because baby was completely still when they turned the screen to me, I started freaking out but the sonographer said he/she was just lazy/sleepy (just like mummy :haha:) she got me to cough a few times and i eventually saw him/her kicking out a bit but compared to the videos on youtube of babies at that gestation mine didnt move at all apart from 2 little leg kicks after coughing, then last week I had a scan at 12+2 and baby was bouncing all over the place, the sonographer was laughing because she was having trouble doing measurements and it was the most crazy amazing thing I have ever seen! If you got a scan later that day you may have seen more movement its purely that he/she was just a bit sleepy so no need to worry! :D


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> I already have Emily and Chris my OH says. "With a boy you only have to worry about one dick with a girl you worry about hundreds". He does worry about her growing up just as yours does perpetual.

HAHAAHA ^ that's what I told DH.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I am not sure if I made a mistake. I asked my sl if she wanted to go to my 12 week scan because I knew it would mean alot to her this being her first ever neice or nephew. Of course she said yes and is super excited. I was already nervous about the scan and with her going I am even more so. I just worry it will tramatize her if god forbid something is wrong. Am I crazy for feeling this way?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Not at all, Blue. I think it was such a sweet gesture, but I have felt the same way at every scan... my husband for 2 of them and my son for the other... what if something should be wrong, and they'll have to live with seeing it?

BUT, I have complete faith that everything will be completely fine, and what a neat bonding experience for you 2. :D


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks allmacs


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies how are you all? I just got back from my holiday in NZ and gave been enjoying catching up on your posts :) I have managed to pick up a nasty virus on my trip back - painful cough and slight fever, plus lower back pain which is freaking me put a bit. Going to the dr shortly to make sure it's nothing sinister, just my GP tho so won't get any reassurance that bub is fine. Will have to wait until my scan on Wednesday for that. I am Freaking out about the possibility of a MMC, it's driving ne crazy - and doesn't help that this lower back pain is making me worry even more!

Welcome dream of a bump! I'll add you to the front page shortly :)


----------



## dreamofabump

Thank you ladies for all the support just had my scan happy bouning baby measuring 12+5 so i been put bk forward 5 days im so happy. i feel i can relax now. i wish us all a h&h 9 months we deserve it xxxx i dont no what id do without all the women on here xxx


----------



## LilyLee

dreamofabump said:


> Thank you ladies for all the support just had my scan happy bouning baby measuring 12+5 so i been put bk forward 5 days im so happy. i feel i can relax now. i wish us all a h&h 9 months we deserve it xxxx i dont no what id do without all the women on here xxx

Congrats that is great news :)


----------



## Jessica28

Awesome news.... I just booked my scan in for next Friday, Aug. 10th..... that will put me 14 weeks.... Hoping for good news!


----------



## shocker

Congrats on the great scan hun :D

lily try not to worry, i know its impossible but its just 2 more days til you get to see baby dancing about! Your bound to feel rubbish after picking up a bug, and I've had lower back pain on and off for about 2 weeks now with everything being fine theres tons of reasons you could be getting it, your body is stretching and growing and going through all this stuff right now it'd be surprising if you didnt have the odd pain! :hugs: everything will be just perfect wednsday!


----------



## PerpetualMama

dreamofabump said:


> Thank you ladies for all the support just had my scan happy bouning baby measuring 12+5 so i been put bk forward 5 days im so happy. i feel i can relax now. i wish us all a h&h 9 months we deserve it xxxx i dont no what id do without all the women on here xxx

Wooot!! :happydance: so glad you are now reassured :) congrats on the good scan :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

dreamofabump said:


> Thank you ladies for all the support just had my scan happy bouning baby measuring 12+5 so i been put bk forward 5 days im so happy. i feel i can relax now. i wish us all a h&h 9 months we deserve it xxxx i dont no what id do without all the women on here xxx

That's great news! :happydance:
Congrats.


----------



## hope88

Dream of a bump great news so happy for u

Lilylee hope u feel better soon


----------



## PerpetualMama

OBGYN appt in 5 hours. Ordiarily I look forward to these appointments but today I get to look forward to hopping on the scale and feeling ashamed of myself for packing on so much weight so quickly (heck, baby weighs less than half an ounce...but bb's put on a little weight and there's weight from increased bloodflow...but that doesn't account for the fat around my midsection that had disappeared last year :nope:). Then I get the joy of an internal exam :dohh:. If she gives me an order for bloodwork I am NOT going today. The only positive to the appt will be if she breaks out HER doppler to hear the h/b. That sound makes any day better :)


----------



## Jessica28

Fingers cross you hear that little hb! Will be checking back for an update later!


----------



## rosebud111

PerpetualMama said:


> OBGYN appt in 5 hours. Ordiarily I look forward to these appointments but today I get to look forward to hopping on the scale and feeling ashamed of myself for packing on so much weight so quickly (heck, baby weighs less than half an ounce...but bb's put on a little weight and there's weight from increased bloodflow...but that doesn't account for the fat around my midsection that had disappeared last year :nope:). Then I get the joy of an internal exam :dohh:. If she gives me an order for bloodwork I am NOT going today. The only positive to the appt will be if she breaks out HER doppler to hear the h/b. That sound makes any day better :)

good luck with your appointment today! i hope she breaks out the doppler! don't feel ashamed about gaining weight. i'm sure it's within the normal range. :flower:


----------



## rosebud111

dreamofabump said:


> Thank you ladies for all the support just had my scan happy bouning baby measuring 12+5 so i been put bk forward 5 days im so happy. i feel i can relax now. i wish us all a h&h 9 months we deserve it xxxx i dont no what id do without all the women on here xxx

yay congrats!! it's time to relax, put up your feet, and enjoy your pregnancy!! :happydance: i can't wait for my 12 week appt seems like it's in years from now!


----------



## hope88

Goodluck for ur appointment hopefully u get to hear lil bubba's heartbeat


----------



## Lulu

rosebud111 said:


> dreamofabump said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the support just had my scan happy bouning baby measuring 12+5 so i been put bk forward 5 days im so happy. i feel i can relax now. i wish us all a h&h 9 months we deserve it xxxx i dont no what id do without all the women on here xxx
> 
> yay congrats!! it's time to relax, put up your feet, and enjoy your pregnancy!! :happydance: i can't wait for my 12 week appt seems like it's in years from now!Click to expand...

Congratulations Dreamofabump, that's great news :hugs:

Rosebud, I feel the same just over 2 weeks before my scan and it can't come quick enough! Had a rough day yesterday feeling as if something bad is going to happen so I just know I'm going to spend the next 2 weeks obsessing over every little thing :wacko:


----------



## dreamofabump

Actully i thought the week before would go so slow but it flew by. ur be suprised it be here before you no it  i was worried last nite i was having alot of aches and pains down there but as the nurse today she said was normal to feel uncomfy at this point as everything changing and moving so that made me feel better. hope u ladies dont feel like ur waiting forever and time flys for you. mind you were always gonna be waiting for the next thing to happen. wish we could have a scan every week  xx


----------



## NT123

Congrats on the scan! 

Can I ask, has anyone else had shooting pains into ( sorry if tmi) their vagina? I've had the odd one and I'm wondering if it's just me...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, dream! And to those of you still waiting on scans, I hope the time flies by! I don't even know when our next will be, as we just had the 12 w one, and were 'released' back to regular ob/gyn. Something tells me he doesn't do them every 3 weeks, like I got used to, lol.

NT, I haven't had those, but have heard others talking about them, and apparently it's pretty common, so don't worry!


----------



## dreamofabump

NT123 said:


> Congrats on the scan!
> 
> Can I ask, has anyone else had shooting pains into ( sorry if tmi) their vagina? I've had the odd one and I'm wondering if it's just me...

Yep i get them now and again i thought it was just me lol x


----------



## hope88

NT yes ive had shooting pains in my vagina ive had them since around 7 weeks.


----------



## Mrskg

Ci brats on the scan dream x

Lily not long to wait now but I know how you feel mmc is never far from my thoughts either x

I've just read those shooting pains are called lightening crotch x

Perp gl with app x

Rosebud we are due the same day x when's you next scan mine is the 15th x


----------



## flutterbaby

great news on scan ladies and good luck for those who are going today cant wait to read the up dates just got in from work major tired but cant sleep :nope: and im being naughty eating chrisps in bed dh asleep he'll kill me in the morning lol just need carbs to set in so i can drift off


----------



## rosebud111

Lulu- I hope these next 2 weeks fly by! I think we need to find ways to distract ourselves until then! I am sorry you had a bad day yesterday. I am back and forth and up and down too. I still haven&#8217;t found hb on my doppler so I finally just put it away and will try it again at the end of the week maybe. Just need to stay positive!

NT123 &#8211; Yes I have had those pains! It is so quick but a shooting pain down there that makes my eyes open wide like whoa! Lol. 

Mrskg &#8211; Yay we are due date buddies! My next scan is August 10th. I am sad because DH cannot take off work but still excited! What kind of symptoms are you experiencing at the moment? My MS is way better these days but it kicks back in during the afternoon/evening (right now as I type). Other than that just tired and emotional&#8230;


----------



## shocker

I booked a gender scan for a months time! Im sooooooooooo excited :happydance: I really hope time starts flying now, its just over a week til the time I lost Rowan so am still a bit aprehensive but I'm listening to him/her on the doppler when I get a bit disheartened and my family have been great at getting me excited, I have firmly decided this is my rainbow baby and he/she is not going anywhere


----------



## LilyLee

Less than 24 hours til my scan. FREAKING OUT! I just want it over with! I can't help but stress out- symptoms have been barely there for the last 2 weeks. Please keep me in your thoughts ladies xxx


----------



## NT123

We are with u every step of the way lily, having had a mmc myself I know that fear all too well and everyday I query myself. I'm sure everything is absolutely fine but u will worry its only natural x U must let us know as soon as u get out of the appt! Xx


----------



## NT123

Omg just found brown blood at 11+4. I'm really scared after having had slight niggles in lower abdomen. Rang midwife and she said that to contact my gp if it turns red and is more than a tsp but I'm petrified now... My scan isn't for another week and I'm absolutely freaking out. Has anyone else had similar and everything been ok?


----------



## debzie

Dream of congrats on the scan. 

NT I bled and spotted on and off with DD and all was well, they could not find a cause for the bleeding at the scans I had and then I had nothing from 12 weeks onwards. It could be coming from your cervix that can get sensitive in pregnancy. Hope you can get some reasurrance. hugs.

Lilly I am with you too. Missed miscarriages are just fill you with fear at every scan. I know mine did. I will be with you as you were for me hun. 

Mrskg hahaha the phenomena of lightening crotch owch.


----------



## debzie

Oh and I am a peach finally, never thought this day would come. x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

debzie said:


> Oh and I am a peach finally, never thought this day would come. x

:yipee: Happy 13 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## Pebbles11

LilyLee said:


> Less than 24 hours til my scan. FREAKING OUT! I just want it over with! I can't help but stress out- symptoms have been barely there for the last 2 weeks. Please keep me in your thoughts ladies xxx

Me too Lily- 12 week scan tomorrow, am really scared there'll be no heartbeat. I saw it at 6 weeks but like you I feel like my symptoms have decreased recently. I KNOW this is normal from 10 weeks but I can't shake the feeling that something is wrong....


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Congrats on the scan!
> 
> Can I ask, has anyone else had shooting pains into ( sorry if tmi) their vagina? I've had the odd one and I'm wondering if it's just me...

yes! With all my kids. Shocks me every time. (Lightning Crotch? :rofl:)
I have not had bleeding except with the mc and it was pink, then bright red. I have read that brown blood is old blood (like I get at the end of AF). Will pray for you! Keep us posted- I hope the docs can give you some reassurance :hugs:

Lily good luck on your scan :)

AFM I had my first "official" OBGYN appt yesterday. I put on a little over 3 pounds, and everything else was fine. Doc answered my questions, and wants to see me in 4 weeks. I have an order for bloodwork which I will do tomorrow if work gets cancelled. She didn't offer to listen for the h/b, but I have a doppler here so I'm not crushed. I will not get another scan until September because I'm not doing the NT scan. I have an increased chance of getting a false positive result (based on my age alone). DH would panic, and I think I'd stress too. Doc said that the AFP test in conjunction with the 20 week scan will give me about 95% accurate results, where I'd have about a 97% accuracy with the other test added. Personally I can't afford the extra scans because they aren't covered at 100% with my medical :nope:

On a positive note, Doc said my OFFICIAL due date is February 14th happydance: Valentine's baby :). But, I expect Valentine's day to come and go without my Valentine's present because I know I got pregnant a few days past mid-cycle. If I got pregnant the day we dtd then baby can be expected the 16th. I'm not THAT optimistic :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Yay Debzie! (I wanna be a peaaccchhhh too!) :flower:

Good luck on your scan tomorrow Pebbles!


----------



## LilyLee

NT123 said:


> Omg just found brown blood at 11+4. I'm really scared after having had slight niggles in lower abdomen. Rang midwife and she said that to contact my gp if it turns red and is more than a tsp but I'm petrified now... My scan isn't for another week and I'm absolutely freaking out. Has anyone else had similar and everything been ok?

Hi NT, I bled earlier in this preg and it turned out to be fine, so I really hope this is nothing. Is it worth calling your GP regardless and trying to get an earlier scan so you don't have to wait a week while you're so worried?

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## LilyLee

Pebbles11 said:


> LilyLee said:
> 
> 
> Less than 24 hours til my scan. FREAKING OUT! I just want it over with! I can't help but stress out- symptoms have been barely there for the last 2 weeks. Please keep me in your thoughts ladies xxx
> 
> Me too Lily- 12 week scan tomorrow, am really scared there'll be no heartbeat. I saw it at 6 weeks but like you I feel like my symptoms have decreased recently. I KNOW this is normal from 10 weeks but I can't shake the feeling that something is wrong....Click to expand...

It's kind of reassuring to have a scan buddy who's going through the same emotions! Let me know how you go xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Hmmm. So, I just broke out my doppler for my run-of-the-mill listen and I found the h/b pretty quickly (which is rare lately) and I decided to bask in the beat for a minute (Usually I hear a few seconds and put it away). So I'm listening and then it sounds like 2 heartbeats :saywhat: 
I tried to duplicate it a few minutes later but couldn't.
Anybody with a doppler ever have an echo or something where the h/b sounds weird? Wouldn't a doc doing a pelvic exam at almost 12 weeks find a uterus too large for dates?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck to all who have scans tomorrow. Cant wait to hear all the good news!


----------



## LilyLee

1 hour aargh...


----------



## NT123

Thanks ladies, I spoke to midwife, she said that with it being old blood that I should try not to worry, that she highly suspects its nothing as bad sign are usually red blood. She thinks it's possible as I have a really bad cold and have been sneezing violently that maybe I've just dislodged something old, or that possibly I'm due a period and the body is trying something that won't happen, she said its very common. I won't go to GP unless something else happens, it's 12 hours later and I've had nothing more so hoping its nothing but after having had an mmc before I'm petrified for that scan now, the likelihood is I wouldn't get an earlier one than next Tuesday anyway. X


----------



## LilyLee

Just got back from my scan & everything is perfect :) I'll post a pic later when I get a chance.

NT glad you've had no more blood xxx


----------



## LilyLee

Here's a pic from my scan :)
https://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w496/lilylee83/scan%20pics/VIVIANLEE20120801133824363.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hope88

NT glad ur bleedings stopped all the best for next tuesday 

Lily glad ur scan went welll great piccy


----------



## Looloobelle

NT - Glad things appear to have settled.

Lily - that's great news, congrats!!

Perpetual - i sometimes hear the baby's heartbeat and an echo - then the digi reading changes and it picks up my heart rate - so I'm guesssing the background on is mine, then baby moves and mine becomes more prominent. Maybe it's your in the background too..... Or a hidden twin!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

beautiful scan picture Lily :) glad it went well for you!

hope there's no more scares for you NT!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Looloobelle said:


> NT - Glad things appear to have settled.
> 
> Lily - that's great news, congrats!!
> 
> Perpetual - i sometimes hear the baby's heartbeat and an echo - then the digi reading changes and it picks up my heart rate - so I'm guesssing the background on is mine, then baby moves and mine becomes more prominent. Maybe it's your in the background too..... Or a hidden twin!!!

my digi readings are weird, it'll say 120 when I can't even hear a h/b, stay there when I can hear a faint h/b, and only when it picks it up good does the reading go up to 178 or 167. It was a fast h/b like the baby's but fainter in the background and a beat off. I have been unable to duplicate the situaton...and I'm going to try not to think too much on it because if it was a second h/b then I'll start to get huge and they'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Lily.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I had a bit of a scare last night. I was cramping and having lower back pain for about an hour last night but was not spotting or bleeding. I feel fine now so I guess I should chalk it up to growing pains. Anyone else have cramping at 11 weeks?


----------



## debzie

NT glad you had some reasurrance form your midwife. 

Lilly yeah congrats on the scan beautiful pic. 

Blue eyes I had some major cramps starting at 10-11+6 I still get them now. 

Today I have pain at the front of my hips like mini electric shocks and an achy feeling in my hips.


----------



## rosebud111

LilyLee said:


> Here's a pic from my scan :)
> https://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w496/lilylee83/scan%20pics/VIVIANLEE20120801133824363.jpg[/IMG]

what a beautiful baby and scan! congrats! :flower:


----------



## hope88

Are any of you having food adversions? I cant stand meat i used to love it and a meal wasnt a meal without meat, its started with chicken now its all meat just the thought of eating it mskes me feel ill. Im quite worried as i know proteins important. Oh i dont like curry anymore i was never a big fan but i liked korma but now i cant stand that same with chinese used to be my fav.... not no more. Whats your food aversions? If u hav any

All i want is chipshop chips with salt and viniger and gravy mmmmmmmmm


----------



## debzie

Hope I am really picky with food at the moment I dont really fancy eating anything I have no aversions at the moment. I love dinners, not so much the meat but veg and gravy. Had it monday and then again today (made by my MIL) she made mince and dumplings I just had the dumplings and veg with loads of gravy. 

Yeah come to think of it chicken at the moment makes me feel ill and I used to eat it daily.


----------



## NT123

I'm with u on the chicken think, even looking at it makes me feel sick as a dog, used to eat it at least 3 times a week, now can't be in the same room, I've eaten a tea cake Pringles and some fruit pastilles today, only saving grace is fresh fruit juice...I'm off food of all kinds really!


----------



## hope88

Glad im not the only one was starting to think i was wierder than usual lol.
Love pear drops and chocolate oranges yum


----------



## Jessica28

NT - I am glad I am not the only one who has gone off all foods lately. There is absolutely nothing that I can possibly think of that I want. I did buy a blueberry muffin that I think I might enjoy with a glass of milk later on but as for meals.... the things I used to really enjoy before, I cannot stand now....and as a bigger woman, I love to eat...I haven't gained any weight either whereas with my last pregnant I was gaining 5lbs per week...but that wasn't normal either.


----------



## NT123

I'm currently 2.5 kilos lighter than I was when I got pregnant! I've got enough meat on me that baby should be fine but my energy levels feel really low... Pregnancy is a good diet for me....


----------



## PerpetualMama

I hate food, and I'm always hungry so I have to force myself to eat. Most of my favorites I can't stand anymore. I walked to the mail box a couple nights ago and someone was grilling steak, I almost vomited on the street. I had to hold my nose for a good block then head home by another route. I used to crave steak earlier then it turned my stomach at week 6 and that was it. The only meats I can eat now that I got sick on corned beef yesterday is chicken (has to be a whole chicken on the bone with skin) and fish and I can't have fish more than once a week! I can eat hamburger but only if someone else cooks it because the smell turns my stomach. All of my daily go-to's (the stuff I always ate for lunch and snacks) I can't even think about without a wave of nausea. Every week it's something else added to my list of aversions. I wonder if I will have any foods left that I like by the time I'm 4 or 5 months in :sad2:
God forbid I stop liking soups, or eggs, or fruits. I wish I could get an aversion to junk food! I rarely ate it for the past year now I want it because nothing else sounds tastey :nope: probably why I put on 5 pounds already!


----------



## shocker

Yup im totally with you on the food aversions! I cant stand meat/chocolate/most pasta at the moment, which is basically what my entire diet was before :rofl: Now the only thing i want is tea,eggs (which used to make me gag before!) and salad! Pregnancy has definatly been good for me in that sense, I cant get enough of lettuce!!


----------



## Looloobelle

Hmm, I'm loving food, but have developed a sweet tooth that I've never had - hubby and dd are loving it as there is never very much sweet stuff in the house and now the cupboards are full - have to stop!!


----------



## Looloobelle

Strangely enough the one thing I do, and always have had an aversion to is - PEACHES - but I'm very pleased to have become one today!!!!


----------



## saysib

So pleased I'm not the only one with aversions to everything. I cant stand cooking smells, even toast sends me running to the bathroom. I was started on iron tablets this weeks as my blood tests showed I'm anemic already, no wonder really as I've been living off mashed potato and pasta with tomato sauce. Hopefully the next week or so will relieve us all of these aversions!


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm right there with you guys on the aversions. I have gone completely off of eggs, most breakfast meats, steak, and strangely enough, barbeque sauce. To the point, especially with bacon (which I usually love with all my heart) where if I even THINK about it, I start to gag... after trying to cook it for brunch one morning, that was the end. I had to go buy the precooked stuff for The Hubs and DS for sandwiches and stuff, because the raw stuff has me so messed up. 

On the other hand, I could probably eat a Whopper from Burger King every single day. What's up with that? I wish I could decipher that craving and find something a little healthier to substitute at HOME. :rofl:


----------



## debzie

Yeah looloo congrats on becoming a peach happy 13 weeks. I woke up this morning with the need for roast dinner yet again. I am feeling great today, just starting to get tired now. Hope this lasts.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:wave: ladies,
I need your opinions on something. A co worker I work closely with had done ivf and they transfered two emb. I found out today she suffered a chemical pregnancy and she found out yesterday.:cry: I feel so awful for her. The thing is I was going to announce my pregnancy to my direct team next Thursday when I will be 12w 4d and then at 13w 2d I was going to announce it to the other teams I work with. She would be present at both meetings.:dohh: Being that I completely understand the hurt of a loss my delema is that although she does know that I am pregnant I do not want my announcement to rub salt in the wounds. Do you think I should hold off a while?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Looloobelle said:


> Strangely enough the one thing I do, and always have had an aversion to is - PEACHES - but I'm very pleased to have become one today!!!!

:happydance: Happy 13 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Does she know that you have miscarried too???? I personally took every announcement hard but if I knew the woman had had a miscarriage herself I was happy for her. You have to announce it sometime. Perhaps warn her first??? x


----------



## Mrskg

Rosebud im on meds my sickness was that bad x my boobs are sore an I'm more tired that's about it x shame your oh can't be there only reason mine will be is because I made app for day my youngest starts school so henhad day off booked already x

Great scan lily xx

Nt how's things now? 

Yay for becoming peaches ladies xxx

Blue eyes that's a hard one maybe as debzie says run it by her first you should still be allowed "your" moment x

Afm found hb yesterday so delighted my baby is alive :cloud9:


----------



## Jessica28

Tough one. I know all pregnancy announcements after my m/c were really hard for me but when I announced my new pregnancy at work... I didn't get the reception that I thought I was going to. Our secretary didn't even turn her head (her and her OH can't have any kids) so I ended up leaving working feeling kind of bad about it but after my other co-worker who also happens to be my Aunt said that it was selfish of her because she still should be able to be happy for others. Kind of put you between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## NT123

Debzie , No more bleeding since the otherday, just keep feeling constantly sick and sore boobs, so im hoping all is well, will know next week now one way or the other...


----------



## AllMacsNow

Blue, that's a rough one... but I'm with the other girls. Especially since she does know you're pregnant, she has to know it's coming. Maybe just sit with her ahead of time, even ask if there's something you can do for her in the whole process.

My heart breaks for her. She's obviously had a rough road too, if they're doing IVF... :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

debzie said:


> Does she know that you have miscarried too???? I personally took every announcement hard but if I knew the woman had had a miscarriage herself I was happy for her. You have to announce it sometime. Perhaps warn her first??? x

Yes she is aware of my history she is actually the person who told me about my fs.
I had told her prior to her mc but am not sure if she will remember with what she is going through do you think I should tell her again just to be sure it is not a shock.


----------



## NT123

I think a private conversation in which u say u know it's going to be hard for her but u wanted to let her know out of respect for her situation and u really hope in spite of how difficult things are for her that she can be happy for u and u have no intention of rubbing her nose in it but obviously people need to know and u don't want to upset her, that way if she wants to not be around when u announce she can decide to be away from it if she chooses. I was upset at a friends announcement 2 weeks after my mc but as I said to her, I'm not angry or upset with u I'm just very envious of ur gift and I hope I get my chance soon. I just told her to look after herself and treasure every minute.


----------



## PerpetualMama

BlueEyes, I have to agree with the others. My first thought was warn her first that you'll be announcing it at the meetings. 
It is hard to want to share your good news but being so afraid to make another woman feel badly about it in the process. I have a friend who has been trying to adopt for a couple of years (after several failed ivf's) and now here I am, 5 kids already and accidentally pregnant. I haven't been able to tell my group of friends because--even though I shouldn't feel guilty, I do. 
I know it was hard for me to feel happy for anyone when I was still suffering from my loss. :nope:


----------



## AllMacsNow

PerpetualMama said:


> BlueEyes, I have to agree with the others. My first thought was warn her first that you'll be announcing it at the meetings.
> It is hard to want to share your good news but being so afraid to make another woman feel badly about it in the process. I have a friend who has been trying to adopt for a couple of years (after several failed ivf's) and now here I am, 5 kids already and accidentally pregnant. I haven't been able to tell my group of friends because--even though I shouldn't feel guilty, I do.
> I know it was hard for me to feel happy for anyone when I was still suffering from my loss. :nope:

I'm with you there, too... We are getting ready to 'announce' to our far-flung extended family, and then Facebook as a whole... and I have 2 friends I feel like I need to 'warn' first, because of how badly I took big broad general announcements when we were LTTTC and TTCAL...One who's been trying for over 10 years and has finally moved on to the adoption process, and one who has been trying for at least 3 and just texted me the other day she was so excited they finally got referred to a FS. Not sure how to tell either, and sure I'm going to hurt both, but know it'd be worse if I didn't acknowledge them, I think. So I'm preparing to write each a message ahead of time, saying I don't want to catch them off-guard, and how much I am pulling for them too. :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> BlueEyes, I have to agree with the others. My first thought was warn her first that you'll be announcing it at the meetings.
> It is hard to want to share your good news but being so afraid to make another woman feel badly about it in the process. I have a friend who has been trying to adopt for a couple of years (after several failed ivf's) and now here I am, 5 kids already and accidentally pregnant. I haven't been able to tell my group of friends because--even though I shouldn't feel guilty, I do.
> I know it was hard for me to feel happy for anyone when I was still suffering from my loss. :nope:
> 
> I'm with you there, too... We are getting ready to 'announce' to our far-flung extended family, and then Facebook as a whole... and I have 2 friends I feel like I need to 'warn' first, because of how badly I took big broad general announcements when we were LTTTC and TTCAL...One who's been trying for over 10 years and has finally moved on to the adoption process, and one who has been trying for at least 3 and just texted me the other day she was so excited they finally got referred to a FS. Not sure how to tell either, and sure I'm going to hurt both, but know it'd be worse if I didn't acknowledge them, I think. So I'm preparing to write each a message ahead of time, saying I don't want to catch them off-guard, and how much I am pulling for them too. :(Click to expand...

This happened when I was pregnant with DS (5), too. A different friend had been struggling with conceiving (I even offered to carry one for her) due to endometriosis. She did finally conceive and had a mc . Then she had to have a hysterectomy. She and her husband started the long process of trying to adopt and waiting. In October of 2005 we went out for my birthday and she told me they had been approved to adopt and maybe by October 2006 she'd be a mom. When I wound up pregnant in early April I was so afraid to tell her. She was happy for me though and told me not to feel bad. She got a call in June or early July about the little boy who would become her son :cloud9:. All I can do is pray my getting pregnant is good mojo for adoptive friends :haha:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Ooh, I will take that point of view too. My friend's next step in their process is Sat... it's my DS (12)'s birthday, and we're planning to announce on Sun... maybe it's all coming together for a reason. I really think these people will be great parents and God has to have a special child ready for them. 

After thinking about this whole thing, now I'm a little overparanoid, lol... because we kept our TTC struggles secret, so nobody knew they were breaking my heart when they posted their good news. Whose heart am I going to break, not even knowing what they go through?


----------



## debzie

It is a tough one. I did the whole facebook announcement last week.....I was undecided if i shoyld or not for all those reasons. I finally did post my scan pic with the caption after three miscarriages in two years we can finally anounce I'm pregnant with baby bell#2. I want to shout it from the rooftops and I know how hard it was after each of my losses to see those scan pics. I find that some women who are lttc take it the worst. I can remember finally biting the bullet and joining the ltttc forum threads on here the beginnig of the year. When i fell pregnant with my second loss I recieved no congratulations just bitterness that I had just joined and fell pregnant. I was told by one to take off to first tri. As she was sick of just getting to know someone then they are pregnant. I know not everyone ltttc is like that but it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I have my 12 w scan tomorrow and I am so anxious. My mom and sl are coming with, I am so petrified something will be wrong. It will be hard enough for me if something is and now I am scared that it would traumatize them too. I am so scared I actually am tearing up.


----------



## NT123

Good luck for tomorrow, you must concentrate on the huge majority chance that everything is absolutely as it should be... That's what I will be trying to talk to myself about on Tuesday when I'm scared witless too...big hugsxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

NT123 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow, you must concentrate on the huge majority chance that everything is absolutely as it should be... That's what I will be trying to talk to myself about on Tuesday when I'm scared witless too...big hugsxx

I am trying to stay posative I mean I am not spotting and have only had minor cramping which I have chalked up to growing pains. It is just scary because with my mc I had no signs at all until I had a bad scan. Your probably right that everything will be great and I know my sl will cry as soon as she hears the hb. She is a happy news cryer.
Good luck with your scan too it will go great.


----------



## NT123

After spotting is week, cramping twinges and an mmc in march I know how u feel, desperate to see a hb but fearful I won't x


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies not been on in a bit working 14 hour days and did a double shift the other day no sleep for 26 hours was a killer :cry:

but i love the work so worth it 

i had my booking in and since i went to the docs to tell then to yest ive lost a stone guess my mom was right i have lost weight my clothes are tight in tummy so im gonna take it as its the bloat i said i didnt have :haha:

i dont know how im gonna tell anyone not told my family or work so scared and i know because its my 5th noone will give a shit except me and ill get the sly comments off people again oh only for a girl 4 is enough etc etc so im dreading telling people 


i dont know the sex of baby but guessing a boy and we're calling him Noah if so if its a girl we'll be arguing because we have loads of names and cant settle on one got a private scan tuesday so hopefully be able to guess from nub i can hope lol 

how are you all:hugs::cloud9:


----------



## NT123

random question, has anyone else noticed aching in legs as they get around the 12 week mark, i feel like ive done a run as my thighs and knees really ache, but i haven't!


----------



## Jessica28

Blue Eyes - I think it is only natural for us to worry after having a miscarriage. My scan is next Friday when I will be 14 weeks. I have already ehard the hb but still fearful that something will be wrong and it will be another mmc. So scared especially since I am feeling so great!


----------



## flutterbaby

growing pains and leg cramps i have in other pregnancies but am ok with this one 

i only had them now and again tho


----------



## Lulu

Jessica28 said:


> Blue Eyes - I think it is only natural for us to worry after having a miscarriage. My scan is next Friday when I will be 14 weeks. I have already ehard the hb but still fearful that something will be wrong and it will be another mmc. So scared especially since I am feeling so great!

Fingers crossed everything will be fine Jessica. It's weird to feel worried about feeling great isn't it!

I'm not feel so bad these days, a little nausea but nothing major and it's just adding to my paranoia that something is wrong! I do have a doppler somewhere up in my loft that I've had since I was pregnant with my son but I made myself sick with worry because I could hardly find the hb the last time that I'm too scared to use it this time. So got just over 2 weeks to wait to find out what is happening.

Good luck for tomorrow Blue Eyes, I'm sure everything will be fine :)

NT good luck for Tuesday :)

We haven't told anyone yet either, I've been tempted but not really sure what to say plus what if it all goes wrong again! It's such a dilemma on top of everything else to worry about, I just want the next 2 weeks to fly past and it be the day of my scan and for everything to be perfect. All this worry is driving me crazy :dohh:


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> hi ladies not been on in a bit working 14 hour days and did a double shift the other day no sleep for 26 hours was a killer :cry:
> 
> but i love the work so worth it
> 
> i had my booking in and since i went to the docs to tell then to yest ive lost a stone guess my mom was right i have lost weight my clothes are tight in tummy so im gonna take it as its the bloat i said i didnt have :haha:
> 
> i dont know how im gonna tell anyone not told my family or work so scared and i know because its my 5th noone will give a shit except me and ill get the sly comments off people again oh only for a girl 4 is enough etc etc so im dreading telling people
> 
> 
> i dont know the sex of baby but guessing a boy and we're calling him Noah if so if its a girl we'll be arguing because we have loads of names and cant settle on one got a private scan tuesday so hopefully be able to guess from nub i can hope lol
> 
> how are you all:hugs::cloud9:

Oh I hear ya! I didn't tell any of my family except my kids when I was pregnant with the one I lost because it would have been baby 6. This time I've told almost all of my family (just not my dad and his brothers/spouses) Everyone has opinions on why I shouldn't have/don't need any more...whatever! I feel blessed to have found myself pregnant at my age with what will definitely be my last baby. Yes, it's going to change ALL my plans, but only as much as I let it. Plans can be remodeled. DH can't understand why I'm so afraid to tell my dad (mr "Tact-challenged" himself who said I was lucky I lost the last one). He'll notice the belly eventually.

Noah was the first name I suggested to DH if it's a boy. He vetoed it :(
DS (5) kisses my belly and talks about the baby constantly. He suggested Adam or Eve :haha: or both if it's twins! Funny Adam is on our list of talked about and liked boys names. I got an "eh it's ok" when I suggested my fave girl name. I have a list on my cell phone drafts text that I update as names fall in and out of favor in my mind. On a positive note DH's co-workers have been spouting the joys of having a daughter and I think DH is starting to seriously think a girl might be nice :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Good luck on your scan tomorrow BlueEyes :) I hope your little one gives your family an acrobatic show...really put the tears in their eyes :cloud9:

Good luck to you too NT :) I look forward to hearing some positive news from you Tuesday and we can all do the :happydance: with you!!


----------



## flutterbaby

PerpetualMama said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies not been on in a bit working 14 hour days and did a double shift the other day no sleep for 26 hours was a killer :cry:
> 
> but i love the work so worth it
> 
> i had my booking in and since i went to the docs to tell then to yest ive lost a stone guess my mom was right i have lost weight my clothes are tight in tummy so im gonna take it as its the bloat i said i didnt have :haha:
> 
> i dont know how im gonna tell anyone not told my family or work so scared and i know because its my 5th noone will give a shit except me and ill get the sly comments off people again oh only for a girl 4 is enough etc etc so im dreading telling people
> 
> 
> i dont know the sex of baby but guessing a boy and we're calling him Noah if so if its a girl we'll be arguing because we have loads of names and cant settle on one got a private scan tuesday so hopefully be able to guess from nub i can hope lol
> 
> how are you all:hugs::cloud9:
> 
> Oh I hear ya! I didn't tell any of my family except my kids when I was pregnant with the one I lost because it would have been baby 6. This time I've told almost all of my family (just not my dad and his brothers/spouses) Everyone has opinions on why I shouldn't have/don't need any more...whatever! I feel blessed to have found myself pregnant at my age with what will definitely be my last baby. Yes, it's going to change ALL my plans, but only as much as I let it. Plans can be remodeled. DH can't understand why I'm so afraid to tell my dad (mr "Tact-challenged" himself who said I was lucky I lost the last one). He'll notice the belly eventually.
> 
> Noah was the first name I suggested to DH if it's a boy. He vetoed it :(
> DS (5) kisses my belly and talks about the baby constantly. He suggested Adam or Eve :haha: or both if it's twins! Funny Adam is on our list of talked about and liked boys names. I got an "eh it's ok" when I suggested my fave girl name. I have a list on my cell phone drafts text that I update as names fall in and out of favor in my mind. On a positive note DH's co-workers have been spouting the joys of having a daughter and I think DH is starting to seriously think a girl might be nice :cloud9:Click to expand...

it amazing me why people count the kids and dont think they are all a blessing my brother point blank told me if i had any more he wouldnt talk to me etc but was fine when i said and the sono lady said at least you have kids when i lost my last like it makes a difference a loss is a loss :dohh:


----------



## hope88

Goodluck to everyone whos having there scans wishing u all the best with healthy wriggly babys with lovely strong heartbeats


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies not been on in a bit working 14 hour days and did a double shift the other day no sleep for 26 hours was a killer :cry:
> 
> but i love the work so worth it
> 
> i had my booking in and since i went to the docs to tell then to yest ive lost a stone guess my mom was right i have lost weight my clothes are tight in tummy so im gonna take it as its the bloat i said i didnt have :haha:
> 
> i dont know how im gonna tell anyone not told my family or work so scared and i know because its my 5th noone will give a shit except me and ill get the sly comments off people again oh only for a girl 4 is enough etc etc so im dreading telling people
> 
> 
> i dont know the sex of baby but guessing a boy and we're calling him Noah if so if its a girl we'll be arguing because we have loads of names and cant settle on one got a private scan tuesday so hopefully be able to guess from nub i can hope lol
> 
> how are you all:hugs::cloud9:
> 
> Oh I hear ya! I didn't tell any of my family except my kids when I was pregnant with the one I lost because it would have been baby 6. This time I've told almost all of my family (just not my dad and his brothers/spouses) Everyone has opinions on why I shouldn't have/don't need any more...whatever! I feel blessed to have found myself pregnant at my age with what will definitely be my last baby. Yes, it's going to change ALL my plans, but only as much as I let it. Plans can be remodeled. DH can't understand why I'm so afraid to tell my dad (mr "Tact-challenged" himself who said I was lucky I lost the last one). He'll notice the belly eventually.
> 
> Noah was the first name I suggested to DH if it's a boy. He vetoed it :(
> DS (5) kisses my belly and talks about the baby constantly. He suggested Adam or Eve :haha: or both if it's twins! Funny Adam is on our list of talked about and liked boys names. I got an "eh it's ok" when I suggested my fave girl name. I have a list on my cell phone drafts text that I update as names fall in and out of favor in my mind. On a positive note DH's co-workers have been spouting the joys of having a daughter and I think DH is starting to seriously think a girl might be nice :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> it amazing me why people count the kids and dont think they are all a blessing my brother point blank told me if i had any more he wouldnt talk to me etc but was fine when i said and the sono lady said at least you have kids when i lost my last like it makes a difference a loss is a loss :dohh:Click to expand...

My dad said he'd chop his OWN weiner off with a butter knife if I ever fell pregnant again. But that was over 4 years ago, which was why I didn't tell him about the last pregnancy til I had to ask for time off to miscarry. 
My mom was like -S#!t happens, and ooooh a little girl would be nice :). My brother is sad for me because I'm just getting my youngest into full day school. His wife suggested I give it up for adoption (give it to my friend who wants to adopt). At least my kids look at it favorably. My 20 year old DD told me the baby is a blessing and God gave it to me for a reason and maybe I need him or her for some reason. She said I've done such a wonderful job raising my other 5, why shouldn't I do it again? My 17 yr old DS pats my belly all the time and is anxious to know if boys will catch up to girls in the family or if girls will rule the roost. I'm sure eceryone will come around in time, and if not...too bad!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

first I want to thank you ladies for all the support yesterday during my mini meltdown. You guys are the best! :hugs:
I just got back from my 12 week scan and it went great. The doctor even cleared me to tell all my family and friends.:happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

That's awesome, Blue!


----------



## hope88

Thats great news blueyes im so happy for you and so glad everything went well


----------



## PerpetualMama

Super news BlueEyes! :happydance::happydance: you're on your way to second trimester :)


----------



## Mrskg

Great news blue eyes xxxx


----------



## NT123

Congrats on the scan, I think I'm next unless anyone else has theirs Sunday/Monday? If so lots of good luck xx


----------



## NT123

Sensitivity to other people when announcing pregnancy is something that concerns me. I was told my a colleague who knows I'm pregnant that someone else at my company who I don't particularly get on with is desperate for a baby and will likely take the news ( if everything is ok) of my pregnancy very badly and as much as we don't get on I am determined I will not be a person who blindly carries on with no regard to the heartache it may cause other people. I have therefore thought that I would probably be best the make the announcement by email so that She can privately take the time to get her head around the situation. I also feel no burning desire after my loss to be running around screaming it from the rooftops as I once would have done...it's a much more calm and realistic thing to me now.

Anyways, can you give me your opinion if this draft wording below sounds ok to you?

" Dear All, 
I just wanted to send a short note round to everyone to let everyone know that I am pregnant and my baby is expected in February, all being well. I intend on being at work for as long as possible prior to my leave and apart from taking up too much room in the corridor and taking an hour to get up the stairs i hope it will all be business as usual. "


What do u think? I don't really want it too jokey or too somber either and telling work colleagues is different to telling friends and family.


----------



## debzie

Great news blue eyes so happy for you. 

NT that e mail sounds fine hun.


----------



## LilyLee

Agree email sounds good - friendly tone but not too flippant :)


----------



## PerpetualMama

well written NT! And have a most beautiful scan :)


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats Blue eyes!!!! I knew everything would be great! 

My next scan (1st tri screening) is on Thursday. 4 more days....eeeek!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> Congrats Blue eyes!!!! I knew everything would be great!
> 
> My next scan (1st tri screening) is on Thursday. 4 more days....eeeek!!!

Very exciting. Good luck with your scan.


----------



## flutterbaby

my scan tomorrow dreading it went with sil today for her scan and she mc'd 4 weeks ago:cry: now im questioning is everything ok all over again just wish i was 8 months atm so im preggo but know if baby comes all will be fine


----------



## NT123

Mine is tomorrow too flutterbaby, at 12.20, trying not to freak but almost impossible I know. How is your SIL? having found out that way about an mc myself my heart goes out to her. X


----------



## AllMacsNow

Oh no, Flutter, I am so sorry. That's so terrible for your SIL and family... and though I feel your baby is fine, I can understand how that's going to be cause for heartbreak in the family too :(


----------



## flutterbaby

tbh it's my hubbys bothers girlfriend and the family dont like her i do but i think shes alone in feeling sad its worse for her because her fella dont give a shit ............can you imagine greiving alone 
thats why i went to scan etc


my scan is at 6 oclock private one because hubby wont make it till 12 weeks 1 


anyone else in a foul mood today just want to be left alone and feel like im kill someone if they speak to me :growlmad: bloody hormones


----------



## hope88

Im so sorry about you sil i bet shes glad shes got you its very sad outcome but stay positive ( i know easier said than done) and wishing u a healthy wriggly baby on scan day.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm sorry about our SIL. That is heartbreaking to be alone in your grief of a loss. It's hard enough that the general population doesn't really understand how you feel, but when your SO could care less that is a slap in the face. My heart goes out to her and those who care for her :(


----------



## debzie

Such sad news flutter I am truely sorry for your SIL and the fact that it has brought you worry too. 

I am not ready to kill anyone just yet just feel irritated constantly even with my 4 yr old then feel guilty.


----------



## debzie

Oh and good luck with the scans and screening. 

I got my results back from my blood test 1 in 50000 of baby having downs. That plus a NT measurement of 1.4mm means I am low risk.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck with your scans ladies.


----------



## hope88

Debzie thats a good result i also got mine today which was 1 in 3589 and nt of 1.4mm low risk also


----------



## flutterbaby

thanks for all the kind words ladies im so sorry i feel like im hi-jaking this thread lately but i've been tossing and turning all night and its now 4.20 in the morning i cant sleep it's my angels due date today and i feel like i should be getting ready to labour and im not my feelings are so bitter sweet right now :cry:i'm so stressed it's gonna be bad news today im convinced of it then i feel sometimes like this it my angel coming back down in a better body and thats why my scan is on this date etc the next 14 hours are going to go so slow today 


sorry for my moan ladies but hubby is asleep and seen as he has to be up at 5 im not sure he'll understand if i wake him crying :wacko::cry:


----------



## NT123

im here and im awake too flutterbaby, also freaking out, one of my friends who knows has really wound me up by saying i must be excited by the scan! No im not excited im sodding petrified you idiot! i just want it over and to know either way so i can either start to feel some connection to this pregnancy or try and move on, not knowing if i will ever want to try this again. Also upset for Gary Barlow whose poor wife had a stillborn baby that broke in the press, I count myself very lucky to have not suffered something so devastating. Just shows regardless of money or success, when it comes down to it, tragic things happen to a lot of different people.


----------



## flutterbaby

this is so true money may buy you a pregnancy but it wont make it stick :cry:

im feeling a bit better now reading the mc support section really helps me to know im not alone and in many cases the are far worse situations


----------



## NT123

Sitting in waiting room for the scan... So so scared now...


----------



## hope88

Good luck flutterbaby and NT for your scans today wishing u all the best


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Good luck flutter and nt.


----------



## NT123

Baby t is now a few days ahead, happy and healthy!! Xx good luck flutterbaby!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, NT, and good luck, flutter!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

NT123 said:


> Baby t is now a few days ahead, happy and healthy!! Xx good luck flutterbaby!

:happydance: congrats :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

Great news NT!


----------



## rosebud111

NT123 said:


> Baby t is now a few days ahead, happy and healthy!! Xx good luck flutterbaby!

woohoooooooooo! congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## flutterbaby

:happydance::cloud9: im 12 weeks today can my due date be moved to 19th of feb it's been moved back then forth when i went in baby was taking a look at my spine so she asked me to walk around no change so asked me to wee still no change then she asked to to walk some more and then baby was awake kicking stretching etc heard hb and the laddy said he he's the first time i went in then when i turned said soo what have you got i said all boys why will you tell me she said no 16 weeks is the standard of when we tell you i said i thought it was a boy as thats what i have she never said anything i went out the room and then she asked me back in whilst she explained what was on the report then she said she's got her hand over her face there hasn't she hmmmmmm so i the 4th of sept i go back to here the standard 16 weeks to tell but either way im super excited my baby was sooo little i wish i knew how to upload onto here so you could all look:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Flutter! I just had a gut feeling everything was going to be ok.

:flower:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations NT anf flutter I am so happy for you both. 

I am finally a Lemon and in 2nd tri I am sooo happy right now I have celebrated by buying maternity clothes as none of my regular clothes fit. My bump has appeared over the last few days more bump than blump now.


----------



## hope88

Congrats on the great scans NT and flutterbaby so happy for you both

Debzie congrats on becoming a lemon il also be a lemon on thursday ( i never thought id type a sentence like that if anybody else apart from us ladies read that they wud think we was crazy lol)


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations NT & Flutter :hugs: I had a strong feeling it would be good news for the both of you. 

Flutter I'm so happy that you got good news on your angel's due date, my scan next Thursday is also on my due date and I'm trying so hard to believe that it's a good sign. This has given me some more faith in that today :flower:


----------



## shocker

Congrats on the great scans NT and flutterbaby! :hugs:

today im as pregnant as i was when i lost rowan, i had a listen on the doppler and baby is doing fine, but just wish i could fast forward and have him/her in my arms safe and sound!


----------



## PerpetualMama

:happydance: so excited for both of you NT and Flutterbaby <3
glad everything went well :cloud9:

Flutter...so you think the sonographer thought it was a girl? heheheheh. I wonder if I'll blunder when I'm a sonographer :blush:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Just out of curiosity, did anyone else pass up/refuse the NT scan/testing? 

I just figured that after everything we've gone through to get this baby, there's nothing they could have told us that would have caused us to want to do anything other than HAVE the baby, and so why put ourselves through the needless worry if they saw something early that *might* indicate problems we can't do anything about right now anyways?

Anybody else, or am I way out there?


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats nt an flutter :happydance:

Hope you made me :rofl: @lemon 

Debzie yay congrats on being a lemon x

Shocker I know only too well that feeling of fast forward big :hugs: 

Allmac I think everyone is different I will be doing the tests I think I'd like to know to be prepared x


----------



## babydreams85

Congrats to Flutter and NT! Great news!!! My scan is just a day and a half away now and I am so terrified. :(


----------



## NT123

Goodluck babydream I know it's like walking the green mile to the scan, but we've been really lucky and had sonographers that were really quick to tell us there is a hb and u just relax then, but prior to that nothing takes that nervousness away... Fc for u!!

I had the downs test done yesterday, purely because I'm a "need to know" person, how quickly did other people find out their risk factors? I know I have a measurement of 1.3 but don't know the risk factors yet...


----------



## flutterbaby

personally i just think the sono lady was being polite saying she lol because i have boys my 3rd sono lady said she all the way through the scan and i got convinced it was a girl so what she says im taking with a pinch of salt lol

im having the downs test i care for kids with downs and just dont think i could personally care for a child full time like it and it would break my heart for my child to end up in a place like my work and the isn't any adult care for severe disabilty learning children here they end up in insitutes so it's no life for a person and you just cant tell how severe how bad they will be untill there here 


shocker hang in there hope all is well and this is your rainbow 

im telling my mom today wish me luck decided to keep it a secret tho from everyone else still :hugs:


----------



## flutterbaby

babydreams85 said:


> Congrats to Flutter and NT! Great news!!! My scan is just a day and a half away now and I am so terrified. :(

hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## hope88

NT123 my downs results took just over a week to return i was told if there was a problem they would contact in the first 3 days. I got mine back yesterday had a measurement of 1.4mm and was low risk


----------



## saysib

We declined the tests too Allmacs, for the same reasons you posted. 

So pleased everyone is having great scan experiences. We had ours on Monday and it was lovely to see little arms and legs wiggling around. We got a very cute profile shot that I cant stop staring at.


----------



## babydreams85

NT123 said:


> Goodluck babydream I know it's like walking the green mile to the scan, but we've been really lucky and had sonographers that were really quick to tell us there is a hb and u just relax then, but prior to that nothing takes that nervousness away... Fc for u!!
> 
> I had the downs test done yesterday, purely because I'm a "need to know" person, how quickly did other people find out their risk factors? I know I have a measurement of 1.3 but don't know the risk factors yet...

I know baby's heartbeat is still there because I listen with my doppler, and the nurse found it right away last Friday on hers, but I still worry something isn't right. After an MMC you never take a breath until you see that baby measuring where he/she is supposed to be...just terrifying! Everyone keeps telling me the heartbeat is a great sign but I won't relax until I see little one on the screen moving and heart beating strong with my own eyes! I am also having the downs screening. I think bloodwork takes a couple weeks for me? I believe that's what they said.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Saysib, I'm glad it isn't just me, I was starting to feel like maybe I'd made a mistake because it just didn't seem like anyone else was passing on it... but I just can't imagine them saying ANYTHING that would change our minds, and I don't want to spend the next 6 months worrying. If there's something wrong, I guess we'll find out and cope with that when s/he's born... 

I've spent years working with children who have disabilities... and if we have a child who needs more help, that's what we'll give them. BUT... is there anything the NT scan could have found that we could have FIXED? Heart problems, etc? Now I'm worried

I hate this second guessing myself.


----------



## rosebud111

hi ladies, my scan is in 2 days! i was feeling so nervous but last night i found baby's hb for the first time w/my doppler! i felt so much better. so now i'm still a little nervous but excited too. i just want to see baby and get confirmation all is well! i am having the NT scan too.


----------



## Diamonddust

Evening ladies, very sorry it has been a long time since I have posted, I am so pleased to real all about the wonderful scans. 

Blue, I had my NT scan yesterday and the size was 1.6 the lady said that was really low and given my age I should come back low risk, she also reminded me that the blood sample can change things quickly as you can have the low mesurement but still have the markers in your blood, she also pointed out that the test is often wrong and throws false positives but never false negatives, always something for us pregnant ladies to worry about huh! 

Baby was very happy and wriggling away, I forgot my glasses and couldnt see most of it, but DP saw the heartbeat, spine, brain and hands and feet, baby also had a little suck on their thumb, my notes say that everything appears normal and noted as all seen. I was told if there is a problem I will know within 3 days, and if no problem I will get a letter in 7 days. Please don't worry I am sure everything is going to be perfectly fine. :cloud9:

And I am very pleased to say my EDD has moved back a day so I am set for a valantines baby so the 14th again! however I am sure he will arrive late just to keep me in suspence! 

https://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj533/lauramaynard30/125-1.jpg

Here is my little one :baby:


----------



## NT123

This is my little bean at 13 weeks!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Yay NT! Beautiful!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Beautiful scan, Diamond!!!


----------



## debzie

Great scan news ladies. 

As I posted I did have the nt measurements done and combined test. I personally wanted to know. I think pal will always make us worry.


----------



## shocker

AllMacsNow said:


> Just out of curiosity, did anyone else pass up/refuse the NT scan/testing?
> 
> I just figured that after everything we've gone through to get this baby, there's nothing they could have told us that would have caused us to want to do anything other than HAVE the baby, and so why put ourselves through the needless worry if they saw something early that *might* indicate problems we can't do anything about right now anyways?
> 
> Anybody else, or am I way out there?

I didnt get it done, I was too early for the test at my last scan in england and then moved to ireland and they dont offer the test routinely here as terminations are illegal here no matter what the reason. I was going to get one done but im not bothered that i didnt in the end, same as you allmacs it wouldnt change the fact that we're keeping our baby, my sister in law has a little girl with downs and she has brought so much joy and love to everyone around her since the day she was born! Im only going to be 22 when the baby is born so I dont think theres any point worrying as chances are quite low. Dont second guess yourself for not taking the test, the only thing the NT test can detect is downs, anything your thinking of like a heart issue would be looked at during an anomaly scan at between 20 and 24 weeks (thats how it is here anyway) I'm getting one of these scans to check for a heart defect that runs in the family at that time and was told they couldnt see it any earlier than that so theres no need to worry that your missing anything by not taking it :hugs:

Great scan pics! Big hugs to everyone waiting for their next scan :hugs:


----------



## babydreams85

Beautiful scan pics ladies!!! Adorable babies!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Great scan pics I'm guessing team :pink: for you both xxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Great scans ladies. Congrats


----------



## Looloobelle

I iddn;t get the nt test done. Was tempted so I'd get a scan as my last one was at eight weeks and have now got to wait until 20. But I knew I wouldn't have any furtehr testing if it came back high risk and didn't want to go through my pregnancy with that over my head. With Claudie I had the triple test and it cam back high risk for spina bifida and other related nural tube probs. The diagnostic for that was another scan (so no risk with the test) but it as a long five days between being told and having the scan and finding out all was well - there's no way I could feel like that for six months.

So that's why I didn't do it.

Hope everyone else isa well and congrats to all those who've had awesome scans!!!

Hello second tro to all of us - I'm there and feeling very excited by the milestone!!


----------



## Looloobelle

Hello Second TRI even!!


----------



## babydreams85

Scan went excellent today! :happydance: Baby measuring 4 days ahead and waving and sucking his/her thumb. 

NT measurement was only 1 so doctor said my chances of the bloodwork coming back abnormal are very slim. 

Baby kept his/her leg in front of the nub, so I couldn't see anything and the scan tech wouldn't guess either. I'm going to book a private scan at 16 weeks to find out if we are :pink: or :blue:. I still have a gut feeling it's a little girl, but I am probably WRONG LOL. :haha:

I am so relieved!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







full profile (800x565).jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6









thumb (800x544).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8









face close (800x516).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrskg

Great news baby dreams x loving the pics sucking thumb :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Just out of curiosity, did anyone else pass up/refuse the NT scan/testing?
> 
> I just figured that after everything we've gone through to get this baby, there's nothing they could have told us that would have caused us to want to do anything other than HAVE the baby, and so why put ourselves through the needless worry if they saw something early that *might* indicate problems we can't do anything about right now anyways?
> 
> Anybody else, or am I way out there?

I refused to have it too, because I didn't need the extra worry. Now I'm a little worried I should have had it. I would not have had an amnio to further test things bcause of the risk of m/c. I would not abort it anyway. Hoping my 2 week scan comes up clean.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

babydreams85 said:


> Scan went excellent today! :happydance: Baby measuring 4 days ahead and waving and sucking his/her thumb.
> 
> NT measurement was only 1 so doctor said my chances of the bloodwork coming back abnormal are very slim.
> 
> Baby kept his/her leg in front of the nub, so I couldn't see anything and the scan tech wouldn't guess either. I'm going to book a private scan at 16 weeks to find out if we are :pink: or :blue:. I still have a gut feeling it's a little girl, but I am probably WRONG LOL. :haha:
> 
> I am so relieved!!! :cloud9:

:happydance: congrats:happydance:
Love the pics, so cute!


----------



## hope88

NT lovely scan pic

Babydreams congrats glad everything went well great scan piccys so cute the one with the thumb sucking


----------



## Diamonddust

babydreams85 said:


> Scan went excellent today! :happydance: Baby measuring 4 days ahead and waving and sucking his/her thumb.
> 
> NT measurement was only 1 so doctor said my chances of the bloodwork coming back abnormal are very slim.
> 
> Baby kept his/her leg in front of the nub, so I couldn't see anything and the scan tech wouldn't guess either. I'm going to book a private scan at 16 weeks to find out if we are :pink: or :blue:. I still have a gut feeling it's a little girl, but I am probably WRONG LOL. :haha:
> 
> I am so relieved!!! :cloud9:

Amazing scan pics  xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

babydreams85 said:


> Scan went excellent today! :happydance: Baby measuring 4 days ahead and waving and sucking his/her thumb.
> 
> NT measurement was only 1 so doctor said my chances of the bloodwork coming back abnormal are very slim.
> 
> Baby kept his/her leg in front of the nub, so I couldn't see anything and the scan tech wouldn't guess either. I'm going to book a private scan at 16 weeks to find out if we are :pink: or :blue:. I still have a gut feeling it's a little girl, but I am probably WRONG LOL. :haha:
> 
> I am so relieved!!! :cloud9:

love the pictures :) congrats! what a treasure!


----------



## rosebud111

Congrats baby dreams! You got some great photos! 

I am so happy to report my 12 week scan went well today too! Baby was facing away from us and sleeping but got to see legs crossed and hands up by face. It's so amazing how different everything looks in just a few short weeks! Feeling better and more reassured. Looking forward to second tri!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Rose


----------



## NT123

Congrats, glad everything seems to be going so well for everyone, think I'm coming to terms that I'm going to just be neurotic at every stage, now I'm worried about hearing the hb at 16 weeks and the 20 week scan! might pay for a private scan at 17 weeks before I go on hols just for some reassurance...


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Congrats, glad everything seems to be going so well for everyone, think I'm coming to terms that I'm going to just be neurotic at every stage, now I'm worried about hearing the hb at 16 weeks and the 20 week scan! might pay for a private scan at 17 weeks before I go on hols just for some reassurance...

We're going to be fine NT :) babes are growing well, soon enough we'll feel them squirming and kicking, and we'll know all is well! :hugs:
If you think neurosis is bad during the pregnancy...wait til it comes out and you can't sleep more than a wink because you just have to check on him/her one more time :dohh: The older I get the worse it is. 

I saw a lady with twin boys-maybe 6 onths old- and a toddler at the market (thankfully with her SO) and one of the boys was just screaming and crying. I sent me into a panic. I am so tired right now, and it dawned on me that I'm going to have to deal with THAT again. Don't know if I'll ever feel like I have the energy for newborn care :(


----------



## PerpetualMama

rosebud111 said:


> Congrats baby dreams! You got some great photos!
> 
> I am so happy to report my 12 week scan went well today too! Baby was facing away from us and sleeping but got to see legs crossed and hands up by face. It's so amazing how different everything looks in just a few short weeks! Feeling better and more reassured. Looking forward to second tri!

Yay Rosebud! Glad all went well for you :happydance::happydance: I so wish I'd gone in for a 12 week scan...5-7 more weeks until I see my little one again...but who's counting?


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats Rose :cloud9:


----------



## Jessica28

My scan went GREAT! I am so excited and I had myself convinced that they weren't going to let me see anything so it was a pleasant surprise! OH went in with me and my 73 year old grandmother even got to come in for a peek...it was the first ultrasound she's ever seen so that was kinda cool! They didn't tell us an estimated due date...I will get that when I see my doctor on the 22nd! We did have a nice, strong heartbeat of 173 though! And now OH and my Mom are totally convinced that it's a girl! Me, I still think a boy! Now I can't wait until my next scan in September! We will be able to see so much more! A friend just messaged me on fb too and said that she is going to let me borrow her doppler so I am pretty excited about that. So I am feeling much, much more relieved and confident now! And second trimester is finally here so I hope I am out of the woods as they say!


----------



## flutterbaby

Jessica28 said:


> My scan went GREAT! I am so excited and I had myself convinced that they weren't going to let me see anything so it was a pleasant surprise! OH went in with me and my 73 year old grandmother even got to come in for a peek...it was the first ultrasound she's ever seen so that was kinda cool! They didn't tell us an estimated due date...I will get that when I see my doctor on the 22nd! We did have a nice, strong heartbeat of 173 though! And now OH and my Mom are totally convinced that it's a girl! Me, I still think a boy! Now I can't wait until my next scan in September! We will be able to see so much more! A friend just messaged me on fb too and said that she is going to let me borrow her doppler so I am pretty excited about that. So I am feeling much, much more relieved and confident now! And second trimester is finally here so I hope I am out of the woods as they say!

great news hun my boys hb was 139-160 i got a feeling this is a boy for me again after 4 why would it be different lol only i thought the last 2 was girls and they came out boys lol


----------



## flutterbaby

ive told my mom she :cry: with tears of joy said shes happy and said she always knew i'd have more im not telling anyone else untill i know the sex feels good to talk to my mom about it


----------



## Mrskg

Wonderful news Jessica :happydance: 

Flutter glad it went so nice when telling your mum x when are you getting your gender scan will you be able to hide your bump?


----------



## flutterbaby

Mrskg said:


> Wonderful news Jessica :happydance:
> 
> Flutter glad it went so nice when telling your mum x when are you getting your gender scan will you be able to hide your bump?

im a size 18 anyway so dont look preg at all yet so yeah will be able to hide it


----------



## flutterbaby

gotta vent ladies me and hubby are splitting up 8 years and ive finallly had enough hes such a selfish twat and me and boys always come 2nd no 3rd no wait 4th next to cars gym boxing and his friends and tbh ive had enough i told him i didnt love him anymore i do just fed up with him and hes like "say sorryfor saying that" so i told him to answer me a question would he love him and why and he couldnt answer hes had a shower and gone out and if i know him wont come back its our sons 2nd birthday tomorrow and i can garentee he'll stay out and come strolling in tomorrow afternoon im so mad right now ill see what the next few hours hold then start packing his shit up


----------



## Mrskg

Oh no flutter I'm sorry You are having to go through this x men can be total selfish pigs! Try not to stress x I hope things work out how you want them too x:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Jessica.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So sorry you are going through that flutter.:hugs:


----------



## Looloobelle

Hugs Flutter, sorry you are going through this. Have you heard from him? I hope you and the kids enjoy the the birthday celebrations regardless - enjoy your kids, even if he can't.

xx


----------



## hope88

Flutter sorry to hear about your break up but your right it isnt fair to feel u and your children come 2nd 3rd 4th to his hobbies and friends. Men can be insensitive and selfish sods sometimes. Im wishing u all the best whatever outcome you choose


----------



## Lulu

Firstly Jessica, congratulations on your scan, sounds like it was amazing & so fantastic that your grandmother got to see too :)

Flutter :hugs: I'm sorry you're having to go through this. Men are unbelievably stupid at times it amazes me how some of them can walk & talk at the same time! Have you heard from him yet? I hope your son's party goes well anyway.

I'm not happy at my husband this morning, we were at his cousin's wedding reception last night & we took Euan along for a while but I left early with him and left hubby there with his sister, her partner, etc Anyway at 3:30 this morning I found him in the downstairs toilet VERY drunk, mumbling something about his drink being spiked! Honestly who does that these days? & hubby e shouldve been watching his drink better he's 40 not 18!!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

:hugs:Congrats Jessica! I'm so happy you have found your reassurance!

Flutter: I'm sorry you're going through this. My ex DH was the same way when my kids were smaller, among other things (Surprisingly he has changed for the better and become a real father and friend in the 11 years since I packed up my kids and left him). I hope you can settle this in a way that makes you feel good about yourself as a woman, and as a mom. We're here to listen sweets :hugs: good luck


AFM, I went out to one of my friend's houses last night where just about all the female friends I have gathered to watch a movie. I'm sporting this OBVIOUS bump and I walk in late (Because I took one bite of the burger DH made me and started to heave so had to make myself something else, and add in a fight between DD (14) and DH...could not get OUT!) and I'm carrying a vegggie platter. Everyone seems happy to see me and I apologize and explain the burger issue, kind of gesturing and rubbing my tummy...and everyone just nods and acts like I said nothing. 7 other women there (2 of them know) and not one person commented on the bump despite repeated attempts on my part to bring it up. I sat down next to one of them and asked if it was not obvious that I was pregnant and were people just being polite or something and she said yeah it was obvious unless they thought I ate an entire cake before coming. She was so happy for me and asked how far along etc. But nobody else mentioned it. I literally felt like the white elephant in the room and after a few failed attempts to get it out I lost my nerve to just blurt it. My problem is that one friend has had trouble with trying to conceive (for 2 years) failed IVF and now a long 2 year process of trying to adopt. Then I waltz in pregnant accidentally. She noticed the bump and said nothing. My best friend is also her best friend and told me this friend noticed. 
Last time I told her I was pregnant in a text and she flipped out on me. Right now I'm kind of pissed. It didn't go as I had planned, and I won't announce on Facebook til I tell this friend because I don't want to hurt her or our friendship. This same friend, when I inquired about her mother who just had a breast biopsy-which I had to find out from someone else not her- said her mom was better. Last night I find out her mom has breast cancer. This girl tells ME nothing, yet I feel like I owe her a personal explaination. I never mentioned my last pregnancy because she was preparing to get married. I didn't mention the m/c because it happened the day of her rehearsal dinner and I didn't want to put a damper on her special day--so I went to the dinner and the wedding and smiled and "tried to dance" as I bled and wanted to die and curl into the deepest abyss I could find--because I did not want to upset HER. Yet, I hear nothing about the adoption process, nothing about her mom etc. She makes plans with me to go to a movie then never calls to tell me that they're going. And here I still feel an obligation to tell her personally. :dohh:


----------



## shocker

Congrats on your scan jessica :D and so amazing your grandmother got to see!!

Flutter im so sorry you've got so much stress at the moment, men can be such giant asses!! I hope that your sons birthday went well! hope your doin ok :hugs:

Lulu that sounds very annoying! Still though drink spiking does happen! I was out a few months back and am convinced someone put something in my drink as i had half a glass of wine and was absoloutly trashed, my friend and i had to get a cab back home it was mental!

Perpetual you say this person freaked out at you the last time you told her you were pregnant? that doesnt sound like something a good friend would do, although I understand its really hard when others are pregnant and you are not (ive had nearly 3 years since my loss and that never went away the entire time) but would never dream of flipping out at someone over it, i avoided people a little but not in a mean way it was purely because it was upsetting! Sounds to me like you should stop worrying, if she hasnt the courtesy to show you the same courtesy and kindness you have shown her then i'd say dont lose any sleep over her! :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> Congrats on your scan jessica :D and so amazing your grandmother got to see!!
> 
> Flutter im so sorry you've got so much stress at the moment, men can be such giant asses!! I hope that your sons birthday went well! hope your doin ok :hugs:
> 
> Lulu that sounds very annoying! Still though drink spiking does happen! I was out a few months back and am convinced someone put something in my drink as i had half a glass of wine and was absoloutly trashed, my friend and i had to get a cab back home it was mental!
> 
> Perpetual you say this person freaked out at you the last time you told her you were pregnant? that doesnt sound like something a good friend would do, although I understand its really hard when others are pregnant and you are not (ive had nearly 3 years since my loss and that never went away the entire time) but would never dream of flipping out at someone over it, i avoided people a little but not in a mean way it was purely because it was upsetting! Sounds to me like you should stop worrying, if she hasnt the courtesy to show you the same courtesy and kindness you have shown her then i'd say dont lose any sleep over her! :hugs:

Oh, no...she didn't flip about being told about the baby, she flipped about being told by text message. Sorry if my rambling was confusing :(


----------



## NT123

I have been on both sides of the finding out when already upset and now breaking the news to someone who has her own sensitivities. In finding out I gave a good immediate reaction but was massively upset and it took a week for me to get my head around it and be genuinely happy. In being the teller, I expected a bad reaction from this person, she didn't go so far as to congratulate but after an hour or so did acknowledge it. I don't think your friend is being particularly good to you but maybe she just needs time but dont keep flogging it if this is the way she behaves, if she can't be happy for you after a week or so of getting it into her thoughts she isn't much of a friend...


----------



## shocker

PerpetualMama said:


> Oh, no...she didn't flip about being told about the baby, she flipped about being told by text message. Sorry if my rambling was confusing :(

Ah your grand, Im half asleep sorry I got that a bit muddled! :blush: I agree with NT! :thumbup:


----------



## PerpetualMama

I don't even know how to brooche the subject now. I know she knows but I guess I'm chicken and don't want to call. I hate being the one to upset people. I would almost rather write her a long message and tell her my reservations of telling her bacause I don;t want to hurt her, and express my hope that it will be her soon. But that also makes me feel like a coward


----------



## Diamonddust

flutterbaby said:


> gotta vent ladies me and hubby are splitting up 8 years and ive finallly had enough hes such a selfish twat and me and boys always come 2nd no 3rd no wait 4th next to cars gym boxing and his friends and tbh ive had enough i told him i didnt love him anymore i do just fed up with him and hes like "say sorryfor saying that" so i told him to answer me a question would he love him and why and he couldnt answer hes had a shower and gone out and if i know him wont come back its our sons 2nd birthday tomorrow and i can garentee he'll stay out and come strolling in tomorrow afternoon im so mad right now ill see what the next few hours hold then start packing his shit up

Oh this is really sucky men really can sometimes be so stupid! How did the party go? I hope your OK? X


----------



## Diamonddust

PerpetualMama said:


> I don't even know how to brooche the subject now. I know she knows but I guess I'm chicken and don't want to call. I hate being the one to upset people. I would almost rather write her a long message and tell her my reservations of telling her bacause I don;t want to hurt her, and express my hope that it will be her soon. But that also makes me feel like a coward

Your not being a coward, I think a letter is a nice way to broach the subject with her, she can then deal with it privately and then talk to you, after I lost "jelly bean" people were really insensitive to my feelings when I found out my neighbour was expecting a few weeks after I should have been due I was gutted but I was able to deal with it privately as my other half found out when we took a package in for them! I calmed down in the end it just took time. 

I hope it will all work out for your sweetie x


----------



## PerpetualMama

she was online on facebook and I messsaged her. I explained:



7:20pm
you know the obvious, as does everyone else. I tried to bring it up three times in conversations last night, and either everyone ignored the comments, didn't hear them, or they went right over their head. Not quite sure but nobody was commenting either way. I never announced it on facebook because I wanted to talk to you first. I have been so afraid this news would hurt you because I know how badly you want your little one, and how long it must feel like it's taking.

and she replied:


7:21pm
I could tell. Thanbks for telling me. 
Hope al is well
and yes I do9
I can't really do this right now. thanks for letting me know

my last message:
and I didn't mention it earlier because I have spent the past 2 months in terror of another miscarriage
ok. I understamd


Sad I don't feel any better, just feel like crying, so I will :cry:


----------



## AllMacsNow

It's ok to cry... you're crying for your hurt over your lost little one, for her hurt over how long her process is taking, the strain in your friendship (that you CAN NOT HELP right now, there's nothing you can do, don't take it on yourself), and your fear that is finally subsiding over losing this beanie. 

I'm sorry you're going through this. And I'm sorry that she's going through what she's going through. Nobody deserves it. Your friendship will come out the other end. It's just hard right now. 

:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> It's ok to cry... you're crying for your hurt over your lost little one, for her hurt over how long her process is taking, the strain in your friendship (that you CAN NOT HELP right now, there's nothing you can do, don't take it on yourself), and your fear that is finally subsiding over losing this beanie.
> 
> I'm sorry you're going through this. And I'm sorry that she's going through what she's going through. Nobody deserves it. Your friendship will come out the other end. It's just hard right now.
> 
> :hugs:

Thank you. Going to distract myself with a movie snuggled up next to DH and DS (5). On a happy note, my friend who is 56 and adopted a foster baby 4 years ago has vowed her complete support. She told me not to worry about negative comments, she's 56 with a 4 year old and she just lets them slide. And Nobody can judge what's in your heart.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Sounds like a great night, get in some good snuggles from your kiddos. We're having a movie night here too.

I'm glad that you've got a really supportive friend who knows some of where you're coming from. That can make all of the difference some times.


----------



## hope88

Hi ladies 
im really confused and worried ive been taking cyclogest (progestrone) since 4 weeks as a doctor from my surgery suggested i try it as i had 2 previous losses and i also decided to take low dose aspirin myself. At 11 weeks i saw my actual gp as the other doctor was away on holiday, my gp told me that i never should have been given it as theres no proof it works and that doctors arent allowed to usr people as guinea pigs so i said well so far so good and he said that i wont no that because baby could be born with one arm or leg etc by this point id had enough and asked if he knew anything about the drug and he said it wasnt his area of expertise so i told him to go and find someone who knows what there talking about so he phoned the hospital and they said it was fine and to prescribe another 20 pessesaries. I went to the hospital today at 14.4 weeks and a consultant said to stop both the cyclogest and thr aspirin as theres no proof they work and he doesnt even no y a doctor wud prescribe it he wouldnt listen to anything i had to say either about my concerns of stopping after getting this far i understand people that take progestrone stop around 12 weeks when placenta takes over but i really not ready to stop the aspirin i dont no what to do


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: hope x bloddy doctors and their opinions! I'm also on both although I've just stopped the cyclogest x I was told by a nurse at the epu that if anything is helping it's the aspirin an to keep taking that till 34 weeks x the ladies over in parl all took aspirin till 34 weeks too x I've not had any testing just self prescribed i know I was lucky my doctor listened to me x


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey Hope, 

When you saw the dr from your surgery, did he give you any indication as to when he wanted you to stop?

What a mess that people would be doing that to you.

I don't know anything about the progesterone, but was on baby aspirin, because my fertility specialist basically puts everyone on it unless there's a medical reason NOT to. I took it through week 12 and then he had me stop, but I know others who take it MUCH longer, depending on why they're on it. I do know that they stop a while before birth though, so that your blood isn't too thin when you go to deliver. 

Wish I could help more, sorry :(


----------



## hope88

Mrskg i also havent had any testing as ive only had 2 losses i was planning on taking aspirin to around 36 weeks as well but i read that the women that stop the aspirin at 36 weeks get induced at 38 weeks but seeing as that wont be happening with me as none of the doctors are taking me serious im worried that stopping it to soon maybe bad. The only one thsts taking me seriously and is supportive of my choice is my midwife who said shes seen alot of success with women and low dose aspirin and i mention about alot of bleeding when given birth and she said that shes never seen more blood loss from someone who takes low dose aspirin and someone who didnt.

Allmacsnow i think he wanted me to take to cyclogest till around 12 weeks but he was also unsupportive of the aspirin


----------



## rosebud111

hope88 said:


> Hi ladies
> im really confused and worried ive been taking cyclogest (progestrone) since 4 weeks as a doctor from my surgery suggested i try it as i had 2 previous losses and i also decided to take low dose aspirin myself. At 11 weeks i saw my actual gp as the other doctor was away on holiday, my gp told me that i never should have been given it as theres no proof it works and that doctors arent allowed to usr people as guinea pigs so i said well so far so good and he said that i wont no that because baby could be born with one arm or leg etc by this point id had enough and asked if he knew anything about the drug and he said it wasnt his area of expertise so i told him to go and find someone who knows what there talking about so he phoned the hospital and they said it was fine and to prescribe another 20 pessesaries. I went to the hospital today at 14.4 weeks and a consultant said to stop both the cyclogest and thr aspirin as theres no proof they work and he doesnt even no y a doctor wud prescribe it he wouldnt listen to anything i had to say either about my concerns of stopping after getting this far i understand people that take progestrone stop around 12 weeks when placenta takes over but i really not ready to stop the aspirin i dont no what to do

hi hope, i have been taking 200mg progesterone at night and my dr told me to stop now that i have reached 12 weeks. she also agrees that there is no proof that it helps but i have a few girlfriends who have also had losses and were prescribed progesterone and had healthy pregnancies. this is why i asked my dr for it. i think some doctors are all for it and some are not. my dr isn't necessarily for it but that's because she feels like it "doesn't help or hurt" and feels it's more for the mothers to have peace of mind. anyway, do not worry. it won't cause harm. i stopped yesterday at 12w 2d and some women don't stop until 14w. :hugs:


----------



## rosebud111

PerpetualMama said:


> she was online on facebook and I messsaged her. I explained:
> 
> 
> 
> 7:20pm
> you know the obvious, as does everyone else. I tried to bring it up three times in conversations last night, and either everyone ignored the comments, didn't hear them, or they went right over their head. Not quite sure but nobody was commenting either way. I never announced it on facebook because I wanted to talk to you first. I have been so afraid this news would hurt you because I know how badly you want your little one, and how long it must feel like it's taking.
> 
> and she replied:
> 
> 
> 7:21pm
> I could tell. Thanbks for telling me.
> Hope al is well
> and yes I do9
> I can't really do this right now. thanks for letting me know
> 
> my last message:
> and I didn't mention it earlier because I have spent the past 2 months in terror of another miscarriage
> ok. I understamd
> 
> 
> Sad I don't feel any better, just feel like crying, so I will :cry:

hi perpetual - i am sorry that you are dealing w/this. i think you are such a good person for reaching out to her and trying to cushion "the blow" since you are aware that it may hurt her feelings. it was difficult after my losses to see my friends post on facebook about their new pregnancies, newborns, how great it is to be a mom, etc but i always knew it was my issue and never took it out on them. if it bothered me too much i would just "hide" them on fb so i wouldn't have to see their posts. anyway, i don't think you should have to tip toe around your friends and cater to them. you tried telling them and if they want to ignore or not comment then let it go. that is just rude of them. just enjoy being prego and your wonderful gift and spend your time with people who you know are happy and supportive of you like your hubby, family, and us! :hugs:


----------



## NT123

I'm not on progesterone or aspirin, I wasn't told that either would help, and when I asked if there was anything I could take I was told that there was nothing and that it is more likely that I had an mmc due to a chromosomal problem which would not be helped by either. I guess (albeit ur docs are not at all helpful by giving mixed messages ) u have to do what u feel is right for u in ur circumstances .

On a different topic, has anyone else been feeling super-emotional about their mc(s) since getting a good result at the 12w scan? I just keep thinking about peanut and feeling so sad again for the loss, I wish I had a place of burial to go to, but I didn't opt for that at the time and I regret it sometimes, not having somewhere I can go to grieve. I know I'm supposed to just move on now I have this little one but I am finding myself keep thinking about my lost baby and I guess getting pg again so quickly probably didn't give me enough time to properly grieve. I know it sounds stupid but becuase people dont know about the loss of peanut i almost feel that by getting exicted about Bean it eradicates the mmc like Peanut never existed, i feel further away from the mmc but yet it's so raw and peanut may have only been a tiny spec of a baby at 10 weeks but he/she was my first and it still hurts so badly and I have this grief on one shoulder and this excitement/nerves on the other. The outside world just know about the excitement but this grief I have to keep to myself and I feel like screaming sometimes that there is another baby out there, that isn't with me, that i miss so badly and all the potential that there once was before he/she was stolen from me. One day I hope I can feel this happened for reason and maybe when I get bean I will see that but somedays like today, i just feel as bad as I did the day I saw the blank face of the sonographer. Like my heart broke.


----------



## Lulu

I haven't had my 12 wk scan yet (3 days to go!) but I know what you mean. I've thinking about my mmc a lot over the last week and wondering if I should plant a special tree or shrub in the garden as a little reminder. Not many people know about the mmc but it would have been due this week so I'm feeling it more than I have, plus worry over my scan its so difficult to explain even to DH how I feel. I've been using the Olympics as an excuse for being so emotional!


----------



## debzie

Wow such a lot to catch up on.

First off I think both flutter and Perpetual need some hugs.:hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance:FOR ALL THE GREAT SCANS.

hope I too was taking cyclogest It was given to me by my consultant who specialises in early pregnancy loss. He believes that it helps maintain the lining of the womb and promote good blood flow to the developing baby. He said to stop it at 12 weeks as the placenta can then make bucket fulls of progesterone itself. I weaned off it past my 12 weeks scan and stopped it by 13 weeks. He told me to stop the aspirin as a bleed was detected early on.

I saw him again today and as there is no bleed I have been restarted on aspirin until 36 weeks. He has also handed me back to the midwives for monthy appointments.


----------



## hope88

Thanks ladies i think im going to stick with the aspirin, i feel abit silly getting all worked up over stopping cyclogest when some of you stopped around 12 weeks im 14 weeks glad its all going well for you all


----------



## PerpetualMama

First: Yes, awfully emotional about my loss, and having gotten past my loss date while pregnant. It was 4 years for me August 1, and my neice is due on my due date for my loss (4 years later) march 11. I am thrilled to be pregnant again, and still find myself crying over the loss, and wishing my 3 1/2 year old was here to greet a baby brother or sister too. While I was pregnant I had gone in to design a tattoo of my son's baby hand prints and they ask if you're pregnant. I didn't know I was, but wasn't ready for the tat yet anyway. I found out a day or two later that I was pg and postponed the tat til after delivery and nursing. When I lost Blip I was so crushed and needed a reminder so I drew out an embryo with wings and put Blip above it with the month and year of when (s)he lived. It even has a little heart beating. I had the tattoo done the day after the loss thinking the pain of the tat would help ease the pain of the loss. It didn't, but the reminder is wonderful. DH and the tat artist didn't think I should do it, but I insisted. No regrets. 
I still did not get over it, but mothers day of 2010 I had a break down and ended up doing a "letting go" ceremony. I wrote a poem to the baby and a letter. Out of the letter I made a boat. I created a caricature of the baby (like my tattoo) on a piece of tissue and place it in the boat. I read the poem, also on tissue, then placed it in the boat and launched it off the rocks into the ocean. (DH was so supportive and found me the perfect private spot to do it, and stayed away for my privacy). I prayed for release and I cried and I told the baby I was untying the strings that held it tethered to my heart so that it could be free and if it was meant to come back to me then some day it would. This actually helped me a lot. I would be willing to share pictures of my tattoo, and copies of the poem and letter if anyone wanted to see it. 
I hope you ladies find some comfort for your losses. I am lucky it has been 4 years for me between babies and people knew of my loss. You might make a memorial, write him/her a letter or poem, or have a releasing ceremony of your own. Prayers and hugs to you my frinds!:hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Second: I posted baby's heartbeat on youtube then shared the link on my Facebook page with Baby Belisle's heartbeat 13 weeks gestation. Have a listen! 
That was my announcement to my friends (aside from Diane who I talked to last night). My friends who were at the party were stunned. OMG is that why you have a meat aversion? They were clueless and said next time to whack them in the head with it, or be blunt. (There will be no next time LMAO). Another friend laughed so hard to see their shocked comments and said did you seriously not feel that belly when you hugged her? I knew right off the bat! And she did because I confided in her at the party if I was nuts and didn't look pg and she said either I was pg or had just polished off a cake whole before arriving. Everyone seems happy (except of course Diane who sort of has a right to feel down about it. She's only looking for a chance to have ONE child...so it's hard to see someone who has 5 get ANOTHER one. I'm getting her dream. I guess I can honestly understand and sympathise even if it hurts me to have that reaction).


----------



## shocker

NT i know what you mean, its hard, especially with some people saying "oh your having your first baby" i correct them every single time because rowan will always be my first baby and it hurts when people act like he never existed. I wasnt able to feel the 'this happened for a reason' thing until quite recently and if Im having a hard time I try and remember that if I hadnt lost rowan then I would more than likely not be pregnant now, I dont have a place to grieve either but I found that making a memory box really helped at the time. I still have the box, it has my congratulations cards, sympathy cards, a crocheted angel and the little babygro i bought at 12 weeks, if i want to feel close to him I go to his memory box and just hold the things inside and think about him and it makes me feel better! Its not too late to do that, even just putting one thing that reminds you of a moment with your baby you while you were pregnant, like a cd of song you really liked or maybe sang to bump, a teddy, whatever you like! I found it really helpful, its bound to be hard going through something that should be so exciting/happy when its been tainted by negative memories, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

pal is sad :cry:


----------



## shocker

PerpetualMama said:


> First: Yes, awfully emotional about my loss, and having gotten past my loss date while pregnant. It was 4 years for me August 1, and my neice is due on my due date for my loss (4 years later) march 11. I am thrilled to be pregnant again, and still find myself crying over the loss, and wishing my 3 1/2 year old was here to greet a baby brother or sister too. While I was pregnant I had gone in to design a tattoo of my son's baby hand prints and they ask if you're pregnant. I didn't know I was, but wasn't ready for the tat yet anyway. I found out a day or two later that I was pg and postponed the tat til after delivery and nursing. When I lost Blip I was so crushed and needed a reminder so I drew out an embryo with wings and put Blip above it with the month and year of when (s)he lived. It even has a little heart beating. I had the tattoo done the day after the loss thinking the pain of the tat would help ease the pain of the loss. It didn't, but the reminder is wonderful. DH and the tat artist didn't think I should do it, but I insisted. No regrets.
> I still did not get over it, but mothers day of 2010 I had a break down and ended up doing a "letting go" ceremony. I wrote a poem to the baby and a letter. Out of the letter I made a boat. I created a caricature of the baby (like my tattoo) on a piece of tissue and place it in the boat. I read the poem, also on tissue, then placed it in the boat and launched it off the rocks into the ocean. (DH was so supportive and found me the perfect private spot to do it, and stayed away for my privacy). *I prayed for release and I cried and I told the baby I was untying the strings that held it tethered to my heart so that it could be free and if it was meant to come back to me then some day it would. *This actually helped me a lot. I would be willing to share pictures of my tattoo, and copies of the poem and letter if anyone wanted to see it.
> I hope you ladies find some comfort for your losses. I am lucky it has been 4 years for me between babies and people knew of my loss. You might make a memorial, write him/her a letter or poem, or have a releasing ceremony of your own. Prayers and hugs to you my frinds!:hugs:

Bawling my eyes out at this, that is so beautiful :cry: I'd love to see your tattoo it sounds great, I got a big butterfly on my upper arm to remind me of rowan, its so bright and everyone always comments on how vivid the colours are :cloud9:

*edit* in relation to what you said about the friend, i think you are putting yourself under unnecessary stress, you have done all that you can and gone out of your way to make sure this is as painless as possible for her, try and relax from here on in and not stress about upsetting anyone, you've done everything you can :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Motherly Ties 5-9-2010.


by Suzanne M Belisle on Sunday, May 9, 2010 


Ties. 
Chords of my love 
that keep you bound to me. 
Your memory. 
Your life 
so brief. 
Your soul 
is not mine to keep. 
With a mother's love I untie you. 
I set you free 
and weep. 
Sail free. 
Return to me? 
If that is what is meant to be...

The letter I wrote is quite heart wrenching. I think I'll spare you the agony of reading it :cry:

DS loves to look at the tattoo. He asked one day what it was and I told him about the baby who would have been. One day last month he asked if this baby was going to die like his other brother or sister did. I told him we should say a prayer right then that it doesn't happen. He is unbelievably excited about the baby. That scares me still a little, I would hate to see him devestated. :dohh:
He also asks if mama's die sometimes when the babies are born. I am assuming he must have seen something in one of the shows DH was watching (Like Little House on the Prairie reruns) and that had his focus for days. He reassured me if I died having the baby he'd take good care of it. The kid is full of thoughts beyond his years these days.

Shocker: I hate saying this is my sixth baby. It's not, it's my seventh. I'm making an effort to say if everything goes well it will be my sixth child. I feel horrible not to be able to count Blip.

btw, you are right about my friend. I have done what I can and it is up to her to deal with it as she feels she can. I appreciate your encouragement and that of the others. You ladies are all my newest friends and I look forward to coming on here and rejoicing with the positives stuff and shoring up whenever I can when someone needs the encouragement. This thread has been a Godsend for me, because nobody gets it like you guys do!


----------



## flutterbaby

perpetual thats lovely sorry your going through hard times :hugs: hun and the poem and tat are lovely 

the b'day went ok we just never spoke all day so it could of been better but it's done now he's still here he said if i pack his things he will leave because i know i mean it
he's on the sofa which is bliss full nights sleep :haha: i've said my peice and im now not talking to him but he was gutted yesterday because i had a word with my mom and shes gonna only have boys once a week for him so it means the most he can go out now is 3 times 1 week and 5 the next rather than 5 and 7 the twat so at least the boys will see him 

im working 15 hour days til thurs so tbh im not fussed if hes here or not he will be sex starved first :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

:hugs: flutterbaby. I've been in similar shoes with DH #1.I hope it gets better for you. It's no fun having a bunch of kids with someone expecting they'll actually be a parent to the little ones only to find they're still too consumed with themselves. Hang in there sweets


----------



## Mrskg

Love your tattoo perp xxx


----------



## hope88

Perpetual thats such a lovely tattoo and poem


----------



## NT123

thanks ladies for telling me how you feel, makes me feel im not being a complete wreck alone over something i suppose i never really had albeit felt was and is very real to me. im going to get a special rose for my garden this weekend and plant it in peanut's memory as my place to think about him/her. x

On a brighter note i got the NT result as low risk today so thats positive. still feeling nauseated and getting the odd stabbing pain in tummy so hoping little bean is doing well. roll on the 20 week scan!


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> thanks ladies for telling me how you feel, makes me feel im not being a complete wreck alone over something i suppose i never really had albeit felt was and is very real to me. im going to get a special rose for my garden this weekend and plant it in peanut's memory as my place to think about him/her. x
> 
> On a brighter note i got the NT result as low risk today so thats positive. still feeling nauseated and getting the odd stabbing pain in tummy so hoping little bean is doing well. roll on the 20 week scan!

I was talking to my DD (20) today. She has been going through a real rough time lately. She opened up a little today as to what she's feeling and what's going on in her head (she doesn't do that much lately, she has a lot of issues these days). She lost a baby in February-a mmc which I recognized when I went in with her to see my first grandbean--but held out hope that somehow it wasn't true. She would have been 34 weeks today, and is dreading September 25th- her due date. She told me she has requested the day out work, and is going to make a cake and sing happy birthday to the baby. She's also going to get the tattoo that she designed of the baby that day. I think that my being pregnant must be a little bitter sweet for her, but she is wonderfully supportive none-the-less.


----------



## Mrskg

everything perfect measuring 13+1 x still a bit shell shocked but on :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan 017.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









scan 018.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hope88

Mrskg thats great and gorgeous scan piccys


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrskg said:


> everything perfect measuring 13+1 x still a bit shell shocked but on :cloud9:

beautiful scan pics Mrskg! :happydance: lovin it!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Perpetual, I love your tattoo... haven't read the poem yet, because I'm sure it will make me cry, and I need to prepare myself for it, lol. I am sorry that your daughter is going through this... I am sure that your little one on the way is very bittersweet for her. 

Mrskg, beautiful pics!

AFM, had a bit of a scare yesterday. When I went to the bathroom yesterday when I woke up, I was bleeding, bright red. Of course it was too early to do anything about it, so that stunk... it was a lot of waiting. 
Then, my regular OB/GYN wouldn't see me because I've been going to a specialist (who released me... my first appt with the OB/GYN is supposed to be Friday) They said they couldn't get me in before Friday, because he hadn't seen me for this pregnancy. WHAT? Not like I'm a completely new patient... just have been elsewhere for the beginning of the pregnancy. And like if I went in there, he wouldn't have been able to tell how the baby was, because he hadn't seen it before? I was (am) livid. They suggested I call my FS or go to the ER. Luckily, my FS's partner had an appointment available for me.

Everything is fine. The baby's ok, and heartrate is still up at 157. S/he was moving around, and there was no evidence of more blood. He said this happens in almost 1/3 of pregnancies, and that sometimes as everything grows, the placenta pulls free a little from the uterine wall, but that it's no big deal. 

Scary, though. Very scary.


----------



## Mrskg

allmacsnow now that must have been scary big :hugs: so glad everything is ok xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Perpetual, I love your tattoo... haven't read the poem yet, because I'm sure it will make me cry, and I need to prepare myself for it, lol. I am sorry that your daughter is going through this... I am sure that your little one on the way is very bittersweet for her.
> 
> Mrskg, beautiful pics!
> 
> AFM, had a bit of a scare yesterday. When I went to the bathroom yesterday when I woke up, I was bleeding, bright red. Of course it was too early to do anything about it, so that stunk... it was a lot of waiting.
> Then, my regular OB/GYN wouldn't see me because I've been going to a specialist (who released me... my first appt with the OB/GYN is supposed to be Friday) They said they couldn't get me in before Friday, because he hadn't seen me for this pregnancy. WHAT? Not like I'm a completely new patient... just have been elsewhere for the beginning of the pregnancy. And like if I went in there, he wouldn't have been able to tell how the baby was, because he hadn't seen it before? I was (am) livid. They suggested I call my FS or go to the ER. Luckily, my FS's partner had an appointment available for me.
> 
> Everything is fine. The baby's ok, and heartrate is still up at 157. S/he was moving around, and there was no evidence of more blood. He said this happens in almost 1/3 of pregnancies, and that sometimes as everything grows, the placenta pulls free a little from the uterine wall, but that it's no big deal.
> 
> Scary, though. Very scary.

That's the scenario of my nightmares. i shudder at the thought it could still happen :hugs: glad everything looks ok!
The poem is not nearly as bad as the letter. I wouldn't post it because we've all been there, and some of us more recently than others :cry:. This is our happy time with our new bubs :) and I'm not going to be responsible for bringing you all down. 
I officially can't fit in my "big" jeans, not even with an elastic on the button. Maternity pants fit but the stupid soft fabric goes all the way around so there is nothing to keep them from slipping low and dragging my panties down with them :cry: I had myself a fit last pregnancy because I couldn't keep my pants up. Spent the whole fall and winter in farmer's jeans :dohh:


----------



## flutterbaby

well after 5 days of not speaking at all ive finally kicked him out the first night we could of spent together was tonight he came in ate the dinner i cooked him had a shower and went out thats enough if a hint for me that he needs to go 
:shrug:


----------



## Lulu

Mrskg - fantastic scan pictures :) Congratulations :hugs:

AllMacs - I can't even imagine dealing with something like that, glad you've had good news in the end :hugs:

Flutter - sorry you're having to go through this, men can be the stupidest, most pig-headed creatures on the planet at times. You have to put yourself and your kids first now. Maybe kicking him out might give him a fright and he'll realise what he is risking losing. Be strong :hugs:


I have my first scan tomorrow morning and I'm trying so hard not to freak out. I'm almost in denial about it happening tbh, I think it's my way of self preservation. I have a feeling I'm going to be told the same as I was in February but at the same time I really, really hope I'm wrong and it's happy news. Tomorrow would also have been my due date and Friday is 17th anniversary of my mum passing so I'm pretty much an enormous bag of emotions and nerves just now.


----------



## Jessica28

MrsK - Love the scan picture. So happy for you!

I am jealous of all the wonderful scan pictures everyone is getting...mine seems so tiny although someone day that it just wasn't zoomed in but I think I am a natural worry wart. I have an appointment on Wednesday so I hope she will tell me more then!


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> well after 5 days of not speaking at all ive finally kicked him out the first night we could of spent together was tonight he came in ate the dinner i cooked him had a shower and went out thats enough if a hint for me that he needs to go
> :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Perp I had visions of you with your trousers round your ankles :rofl:

Flutter I'm do sorry it come to this x I hope he realises what he's lost an comes to his senses x if not you will be fine I was a single parent twice an I survived that's what us women do x :hugs: 

Lulu got very thing crossed for tomorrow x I was in denial too an totally expected bad news today x I was fine till I walked in room then I turned into an emotional wreck x the guy was lovely an he told me within 5 secs that baby was there with a hb x


----------



## babydreams85

Mrskg, beautiful little baby!!! That's a great profile shot!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrskg said:


> Perp I had visions of you with your trousers round your ankles :rofl:
> 
> Flutter I'm do sorry it come to this x I hope he realises what he's lost an comes to his senses x if not you will be fine I was a single parent twice an I survived that's what us women do x :hugs:
> 
> Lulu got very thing crossed for tomorrow x I was in denial too an totally expected bad news today x I was fine till I walked in room then I turned into an emotional wreck x the guy was lovely an he told me within 5 secs that baby was there with a hb x

took out the last of my maternity stuff and CANNOT believe my butt was ever big enough to need the tents I pulled out. How depressing. Scouring craigslist for used stuff. I just want pants that don't fall down! I did find a couple pair in my stash that might work for better for me if I can find a belt (they have loops)...or some spare clothesline :haha:
I really am loving the bump now that it looks like a small baby bump. Even though I know the baby isn't nearly as big as the belly makes it look. 

Flutter: Mrskg is right. I did the whole single mom thing with 4 kids for 5 years. Somehow you find a way. Will your family be supportive? Sometimes it is better to be alone and get to be yourself rather than live with someone who obviously wants to be anywhere but home. That can do a number on how you feel about yourself. Maybe he will come to his senses when he realizes you're serious?


----------



## NT123

Flutter, sorry u are going through this and hope ur ok, I hope this is a massive shock to him and he gets his act together x

Lulu, like u I was somewhat convinced of the repeat scenario and got amazing news that u think will never come, try and be positive as u can but I know waiting to be called to the moment they tell u it's ok will be the longest moments that u feel u can't even breathe. Tell the sonographers so they are quick, mine must have told me in 2-3 seconds that I had a viable baby, and for that kindness I will be forever grateful to her. Now I worry about the next few weeks and know I'm going to worrying about bean for as long as they are in my life... Ah the joys. Tell us how u get on!! Xx


----------



## flutterbaby

thanks ladies my family are really supportive and tbh have been picking up the slack for him for months anyway with having the boys im totally fine with raising the boys on my own he's made it easy as hes not been around for months anyway i do hope it will shock him as i love him very much b ut tbh i love me and my boys way more and i know we deserve a man that loves us more than anything 

im giving him 1 weeks to sort something out then ill get the ball rolling for the single life 

he knows ive my scan tomorrow so lets see if he asks how things go I BET HE DONT EVEN REMEMBER TIL NEXT WEEK


----------



## hope88

Looks like im going into the single life as well when i got pregnant i asked my partner to do joint tennancey for our security as its his flat he didnt seem happy about it and said the only reason i wanted him to do that was because as soon as it was under both our names he said i would kick him out this is not true y wud i even do that i want us the be a proper family anyway in the end he made the phone call and we had to wait for a letter ive just found this letter and confronted him about hiding it and he said he doesnt want to do a joint tenancy of his council flat that he wants me to go get my own place and he will visit us both and still be a couple he then sed then theres no chance of him losing his flat IS HE FIR REAL im so upset he thinks that little of me and what sort of family is thhat going to be h he smokes drugs and drinks all the time now more than he used to....i dont no what to do we tried so hard for this baby afrer 2 loses now he comes out with this i asked him time and time again to stop smoking that crap he was lik i will wen babys here...i dont believe a word he says anymore


----------



## Lulu

Flutter & Hope :hugs: I hope you both find some peace soon, you both deserve to be treated better than you are.


I'm happy to report that my scan went well this morning, baby was having a little wriggle to itself and it was weird to watch it on the screen. It felt completely surreal after I'd done such a good job at convincing myself that I was going to get bad news. It still hasn't really sunk in yet to be honest :dohh: But baby is measuring 12wk 3days so changes my due date slightly to Feb 25th. 

I've told DH that I don't want to tell anyone at the moment, I feel I need a little more time to get my head round the whole thing before we go public. Plus I want to tell my work before it starts getting spread around facebook. 

But saying that I might tell my family tomorrow actually, the 4 of us (dad, sister, brother & me) will be laying flowers at the cemetery for my mum's anniversary so it good be a good time to share some happy family news.

I'll post my scan pic later, I tried to take a photo with my phone but it was rubbish!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Flutter and hope - :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Lulu said:


> Flutter & Hope :hugs: I hope you both find some peace soon, you both deserve to be treated better than you are.
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report that my scan went well this morning, baby was having a little wriggle to itself and it was weird to watch it on the screen. It felt completely surreal after I'd done such a good job at convincing myself that I was going to get bad news. It still hasn't really sunk in yet to be honest :dohh: But baby is measuring 12wk 3days so changes my due date slightly to Feb 25th.
> 
> I've told DH that I don't want to tell anyone at the moment, I feel I need a little more time to get my head round the whole thing before we go public. Plus I want to tell my work before it starts getting spread around facebook.
> 
> But saying that I might tell my family tomorrow actually, the 4 of us (dad, sister, brother & me) will be laying flowers at the cemetery for my mum's anniversary so it good be a good time to share some happy family news.
> 
> I'll post my scan pic later, I tried to take a photo with my phone but it was rubbish!

Congrats on the good apt. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## flutterbaby

hope:hugs: hun it's a shitter especially when pregnant isnt it:cry:

congrats on the scan lulu cant wait for mine tomorrow morning


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Lulu. I know you didn't feel positively at all. Hopefully now it will start to feel real to you.

Flutter and Hope, I'm so sorry. I don't even know what to say :(


----------



## hope88

Lulu congrats on the great scan 

Flutter its a horrible thing for us to be dealing with while we are pregnant as if pregnancy isnt stressful enough for us but we are strong and can get threw it


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats on the great scan lulu :happydance: I'm glad your news was good and look forward to seeing your pics :)

Hope :hugs: hang in there hun, there always has to be some issue or another to get us riled up during these first few months. I'm sorry that you're going through this. 

Flutter good look on your scan tomorrow!! :) ahng on to hapy thoughts of that!


----------



## flutterbaby

my official due date is 21st of feb everything is well baby not in a good position to be tested so having bloods done in 2 weeks for downs etc cant believe 6 days and im 2nd tri:happydance:


oh the hubby hasnt even text to ask how things went:cry: KNOB


----------



## NT123

Well done on the scan, glad its good news, shame OH is being so selfish, hope ur ok x


----------



## hope88

Congrats on ur scan flutterbaby glad it went well.


----------



## Lulu

Great news flutter on your scan. So sorry your DH is being an arse! Men never cease to amaze us do they, at times they can act like they are the only people on the planet :shrug:


----------



## Lulu

Right going to attempt to put up my scan pic, still couldn't get it scanned in (DH is away with his laptop tonight and that's the one that attaches to the printer/scanner thingy!) so I've taken a photo with my phone. Not greatest but you can make out that baby was sucking it's thumb! (or picking it's nose as the sonographer suggested :lol:)
 



Attached Files:







Bump - 160812.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hope88

Beautiful scan pic lulu so cute.... picking his nose lol


----------



## Mrskg

Great news flutter x sorry about dh 

Lulu gorgeous pic x


----------



## PerpetualMama

yay for the good scans Lulu and Flutter :happydance: 
sorry you have to deal with an indifferent OH flutter...:( But WE were anxiously waiting for news!
I have been unable to get the babyandbump pages to load for the past 3 days. Even today I have to reload the page 10 times or sign out and restart and that hasn't worked too well. Very frustrated!](*,)


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I think the cyst I have is acting up so I called my ob and they are having me come in today at 2:30.
I am thinking they will take a peek at our lil one. Yay at least something will make me happy today because my head is throbbing due to a migraine.


----------



## shocker

Great news with all the great scans :happydance: I had an appointment this morning and had a quick scan, didn't get a picture but he/she was bouncing all over the place :D


----------



## NT123

How's everyone getting on with symptoms and bumps now?

As for me I feel like I have a little bump, have not put on any weight as yet tho (ms put pay to any chance of that) but feel sickness is fading and bbs less sore but sooo heavy! Don't feel my energy levels are much better tho, hopefully soon I'll start feeling like I can do more! 

As much as I like not feeling so sick I'm worried about the gap between symptoms and kicks, after a missedmc I'm petrified that I won't know if something is wrong without symptoms. All I really have now is a lot of tummy niggles which I hope is just stretching and growth!


----------



## flutterbaby

hey ladies good to hear your doing well 

afm my 2 year old got chicken pox my 7 year olds birthday today and me and dh are still split up but at least sivil for now lol


----------



## shocker

Aww flutter it sounds like you are having a seriously rough few weeks, hope your 2 year old feels better soon and 7 year old has a good party, glad that you and dh are being civil, and hope your doin ok :hugs:

Nt I have a definate little bump, i can hide it in some clothes and just look like i've put on weight but its definatly sticking out and its quite hard! I've lost all the weight i had gained back while my sickness was pretending to get better so now am back to being a jean size smaller than pre pregnancy but was at the hospital yesterday and have been given new anti emetics so hopefully the constant sickness will stop soon! I get lots of tummy niggles and have been feeling little goldfish movements :cloud9: he/she is very active theyre constantly bouncing around its so adorable! Energy is up slightly but have been taking a lot of supplements and vitamins the last two weeks and found they are really helping me perk up, still fell asleep in the middle of eating lunch yesterday but getting there :rofl: I wouldnt worry at all about the niggles, i've had some really odd random feelings but spoke to my mum and midwife and she said they were round ligament pains and a few times could tell it was actually baby hitting a nerve, try not to think about lessening symptoms either because at this point the placenta has taken over so your bound to feel less symptoms, as odd as it sounds i feel less pregnant now than i did at 12 weeks even with the sickness persisting,bump and little movements!


----------



## flutterbaby

am i being a little emotional:cry: i asked a lady on another site who was doing first tri readings for a reading i pm'd her as i didnt know i was preg at the time i was 3 weeks then if she sees any more children and she got back to me 2 days ago and said you'll get a bfp in few month its a girl i said id since found out i was preg and i was 14 weeks and ill update what it is i n few weeks but thanked her for the reading she then emailed saying she'd been tricked and no wonder she got muddle cards etc so i told her it took her 3 months to reply changes happen then and tbh i didnt appriecate the attitude thanked her again for her reading 

but im so fucking upset right now i never at all said she was wrong my preggo vibes must of been oming in strong for her to see bfp etc and was made up she said girl but what gets me is its on my siggy so why the attitude its not like i hid iti just didnt know when i pm'd her :cry::growlmad:


----------



## rosebud111

hi flutter! i hear you on being very emotional and sensitive. i am very touchy right now too and have to remind myself that it's the hormones talking when i get that way! just want to say don't get worked up over the lady and her reading. these things are purely for "fun/novelty" and shouldn't be taken seriously. if anything, the reader was probably just trying to protect her image and reputation and that is why she said she was tricked and what not. i'm also sorry about the rough patch you are going through with your OH. but, i think you will be fine no matter what the outcome and things will work out the way they are meant to be. continue to take care of you and your little baby! :)


----------



## rosebud111

NT123 said:


> How's everyone getting on with symptoms and bumps now?
> 
> As for me I feel like I have a little bump, have not put on any weight as yet tho (ms put pay to any chance of that) but feel sickness is fading and bbs less sore but sooo heavy! Don't feel my energy levels are much better tho, hopefully soon I'll start feeling like I can do more!
> 
> As much as I like not feeling so sick I'm worried about the gap between symptoms and kicks, after a missedmc I'm petrified that I won't know if something is wrong without symptoms. All I really have now is a lot of tummy niggles which I hope is just stretching and growth!

yay for ms fading! i am similar to you in that energy is going up and ms has faded big time! i can actually do things now instead of go straight to bed when i get home from work and it feels great. i think my bloat has gone down and i have a little bump but sometimes i am convinced there is no bump and i get sad. i want it to be obvious already and not just look chubby!


----------



## PerpetualMama

up since 330 AM, and with my mind still racing over an hour later no hopes of falling back to sleep before my alarm goes off In a major panic about who will watch the baby while I go to school and then while I do my clinicals. 2 eldest daughters, who I had been hoping would help, both told me this week that they're each moving to different states thousands of miles away come January. Add to this, this past Sunday a friend from church told me that her six week old granddaughter is in a coma at the hospital because the babysitters husband/boyfriend shook the hell out of her. IF she survives she will be blind and likely mentally impaired-possibly deaf, too :cry:. The baby's parents were friends with this couple for quite some time. 
My long standing babysitter-my grandmother- recently moved to Florida to live with my uncle because of dementia kicking in. I swore I wouldn't worry about the sitter situation until after 12 weeks, an now at 15 weeks I'm overcome with a sense of dread. I am happy about this little one...I just don't now how on Earth I'm going to manage. Even if I quit school -which I've dedicated the past 4 years to getting straight A's in order to get into this program- I still would need to find flexible childcare and continue to put up with a major lack of work in the painting business. DH wants to buy a house while the market still sucks but I'll lose all financial aid if we do it before I'm out of school. Not to mention how "fun" it would be to pay a mortgage on one income AND have to pay for classes, books, and supplies. If I postpone school I also postpone his desire for a house and have to listen to him piss and moan about how he hates to live in this house. Yeah...it's no wonder sleep evades me...

sorry...really needed to vent :cry:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

PerpetualMama said:


> up since 330 AM, and with my mind still racing over an hour later no hopes of falling back to sleep before my alarm goes off In a major panic about who will watch the baby while I go to school and then while I do my clinicals. 2 eldest daughters, who I had been hoping would help, both told me this week that they're each moving to different states thousands of miles away come January. Add to this, this past Sunday a friend from church told me that her six week old granddaughter is in a coma at the hospital because the babysitters husband/boyfriend shook the hell out of her. IF she survives she will be blind and likely mentally impaired-possibly deaf, too :cry:. The baby's parents were friends with this couple for quite some time.
> My long standing babysitter-my grandmother- recently moved to Florida to live with my uncle because of dementia kicking in. I swore I wouldn't worry about the sitter situation until after 12 weeks, an now at 15 weeks I'm overcome with a sense of dread. I am happy about this little one...I just don't now how on Earth I'm going to manage. Even if I quit school -which I've dedicated the past 4 years to getting straight A's in order to get into this program- I still would need to find flexible childcare and continue to put up with a major lack of work in the painting business. DH wants to buy a house while the market still sucks but I'll lose all financial aid if we do it before I'm out of school. Not to mention how "fun" it would be to pay a mortgage on one income AND have to pay for classes, books, and supplies. If I postpone school I also postpone his desire for a house and have to listen to him piss and moan about how he hates to live in this house. Yeah...it's no wonder sleep evades me...
> 
> sorry...really needed to vent :cry:

Oh perpetual... I am so sorry to hear all of this. :hugs:
Your friend, her grandchild and her family are in my thoughts and prayers. I truly hope that they throw the book at that man and he gets what he deserves I will never understand how someone can hurt a child like that. :growlmad:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> up since 330 AM, and with my mind still racing over an hour later no hopes of falling back to sleep before my alarm goes off In a major panic about who will watch the baby while I go to school and then while I do my clinicals. 2 eldest daughters, who I had been hoping would help, both told me this week that they're each moving to different states thousands of miles away come January. Add to this, this past Sunday a friend from church told me that her six week old granddaughter is in a coma at the hospital because the babysitters husband/boyfriend shook the hell out of her. IF she survives she will be blind and likely mentally impaired-possibly deaf, too :cry:. The baby's parents were friends with this couple for quite some time.
> My long standing babysitter-my grandmother- recently moved to Florida to live with my uncle because of dementia kicking in. I swore I wouldn't worry about the sitter situation until after 12 weeks, an now at 15 weeks I'm overcome with a sense of dread. I am happy about this little one...I just don't now how on Earth I'm going to manage. Even if I quit school -which I've dedicated the past 4 years to getting straight A's in order to get into this program- I still would need to find flexible childcare and continue to put up with a major lack of work in the painting business. DH wants to buy a house while the market still sucks but I'll lose all financial aid if we do it before I'm out of school. Not to mention how "fun" it would be to pay a mortgage on one income AND have to pay for classes, books, and supplies. If I postpone school I also postpone his desire for a house and have to listen to him piss and moan about how he hates to live in this house. Yeah...it's no wonder sleep evades me...
> 
> sorry...really needed to vent :cry:
> 
> Oh perpetual... I am so sorry to hear all of this. :hugs:
> Your friend, her grandchild and her family are in my thoughts and prayers. I truly hope that they throw the book at that man and he gets what he deserves I will never understand how someone can hurt a child like that. :growlmad:Click to expand...

They announced at church that the baby went home yesterday. She was moved out of icu Thursday. They aren't sure the extent of her disabilities, but we're all praying for her complete recovery. I am shocked she is home, last I heard she was still in a coma. They had origianlly found 3 broken ribs when they brought her in but since found several other broken bones. I know the guy was in jail; I too am hoping he is fully punished.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

PerpetualMama said:


> Blue eyes 81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> up since 330 AM, and with my mind still racing over an hour later no hopes of falling back to sleep before my alarm goes off In a major panic about who will watch the baby while I go to school and then while I do my clinicals. 2 eldest daughters, who I had been hoping would help, both told me this week that they're each moving to different states thousands of miles away come January. Add to this, this past Sunday a friend from church told me that her six week old granddaughter is in a coma at the hospital because the babysitters husband/boyfriend shook the hell out of her. IF she survives she will be blind and likely mentally impaired-possibly deaf, too :cry:. The baby's parents were friends with this couple for quite some time.
> My long standing babysitter-my grandmother- recently moved to Florida to live with my uncle because of dementia kicking in. I swore I wouldn't worry about the sitter situation until after 12 weeks, an now at 15 weeks I'm overcome with a sense of dread. I am happy about this little one...I just don't now how on Earth I'm going to manage. Even if I quit school -which I've dedicated the past 4 years to getting straight A's in order to get into this program- I still would need to find flexible childcare and continue to put up with a major lack of work in the painting business. DH wants to buy a house while the market still sucks but I'll lose all financial aid if we do it before I'm out of school. Not to mention how "fun" it would be to pay a mortgage on one income AND have to pay for classes, books, and supplies. If I postpone school I also postpone his desire for a house and have to listen to him piss and moan about how he hates to live in this house. Yeah...it's no wonder sleep evades me...
> 
> sorry...really needed to vent :cry:
> 
> Oh perpetual... I am so sorry to hear all of this. :hugs:
> Your friend, her grandchild and her family are in my thoughts and prayers. I truly hope that they throw the book at that man and he gets what he deserves I will never understand how someone can hurt a child like that. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> They announced at church that the baby went home yesterday. She was moved out of icu Thursday. They aren't sure the extent of her disabilities, but we're all praying for her complete recovery. I am shocked she is home, last I heard she was still in a coma. They had origianlly found 3 broken ribs when they brought her in but since found several other broken bones. I know the guy was in jail; I too am hoping he is fully punished.Click to expand...

Glad to hear that the lo was able to go home and I too will be praying for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## shocker

Perpetual that is awful, praying for a speedy recovery and a lengthy prison sentence for that animal!


How is everyone doing? I only have 6 days til I find out what team we are on!! So excited! :happydance: Have also gotten the appointment through for special heart scan on baby which will be on the 28th, a little nervous about that but trying not to think about it


----------



## NT123

im good thanks, getting nightmares still about another mmc, probably not helped by midwife check this coming thurs, i know they use the doppler and im concerned i wont hear anything and will then start freaking out. has everyone heard a hb at 16 weeks?


----------



## hope88

Perpetual thats horrible poor baby i hope little one recovers soon and that man should be hung

Shocker how exciting about your gender scan do you have a feeling on what the sex will be. I have another 3 1/2 weeks to go till i get my 20 week scan :-(

NT i had my 16 week appointment last week they found hb but my midwife told me to not be worried if they didnt find a hb as it might be still to early.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Perpetual, I... don't even know what to say. I am so glad to hear that she's gone home. That must be a good sign, right? The man that does that to her must FRY. There just really isn't anything worse, as far as I'm concerned. 

Shocker, I can't believe your gender scan is almost here! You must be the first one here. Mine won't be for a few more weeks, either, Hope. 

NT, I am sure that your little one is doing well, but really hope you hear the hb for some reassurance. I heard mine last week at the doc's with his doppler just short of 15 weeks.


----------



## shocker

NT i didnt hear the heartbeat at 16 weeks, the doctor couldnt find it, i'd heard it myself a day or two before and told her so, i also told her the baby was down on the left hand side but she insisted on looking in a place ive never heard baby before, i managed to stay calm and she ended up giving me a quick scan as she tried for ten minutes! She then got the student doctor to try find the baby on the scan, the girl looked at the machine for 5 minutes looking worried and i started freaking out and told the fully trained doctor im sorry but i need you to do this your worrying me, turns out the student had the machine turned way down so it could only locate a full term baby, doc turned it up and he/she was bouncing around healthy and happy. This was a doctor aswell not even a midwife, so if they cant find it straight away try your best not to panic (hard i know!) but they are so bouncy and all over the place at this point that its quite hard to find them, i found it easier to locate baby at 10 weeks with my doppler than i do now!

Hope I have no idea, a part of me really thinks its a girl because this pregnancy is so different to my last which was a boy but im not sure! Getting so excited i may just explode at this point im dying to know! Its going to be so lovely because I booked it as a present for OH for his birthday so we are going on the saturday morning then that evening we're going to announce it at his party! :cloud9:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Shocker, that's TERRIBLE.

Don't they get that we're at our MOST vulnerable when they're in there looking to find our hopes and dreams? Geez. Nobody should hand that off to a trainee until AFTER they know everything's ok.


----------



## shocker

AllMacsNow said:


> Shocker, that's TERRIBLE.
> 
> Don't they get that we're at our MOST vulnerable when they're in there looking to find our hopes and dreams? Geez. Nobody should hand that off to a trainee until AFTER they know everything's ok.

Yeah it was pretty infuriating, she was lucky I was actually in a pretty calm mood going in as id just heard the babies heartbeat at home recently and had been feeling little goldfish movements but it was pretty disgraceful considering this was the doctor at the high risk clinic at the maternity hospital who knew my history aswell :dohh: she was filling in notes while the student tried to use the ultrasound machine, as far as i could tell the poor girl had never in her life used one! i had to ask the doctor to do it and felt a bit guilty as i know the girl felt bad worrying me but the doctor should have supervised her properly


----------



## PerpetualMama

Shocker: That would have aggravated me too. Why do they not listen to the mother?? As for your scan, is there a specific hereditary heart condition they are looking for or something? And, congrats on the scan coming up, this is one of the real exciting parts-like a sneak peek at your Christmas present :happydance: (I'm not a peeker at all-would rather be surprised for Christmas, but not where baby is concerned, lol)

NT123: I went for my 16 week OB appt yesterday at 15 w + 4 and after a minute or two she had located the hb. I wasn't too worried because I have a doppler at home-which keeps me sane. 

Everything seems fine with the LO so far, got my questions answered, and got an order for my quad screening (where they draw blood and look for the levels of different hormones in the blood. Checking for downes, spinabifida/anecephaly, and two other trisomy's I think 18 and 19?) Work got rained out so I can run to the clinic after I drop DS (5) off at his FIRST day of Kindergarten!!! 
I thought they would give me my appt for my anomoly scan (20 week) but they didn't. They said they'd fax the info today to the place that will do it and they'd call me. I was worrried they'd call while I was at work, so they said I can call after 9 AM this morning to try to set up my own appt. Hopefully by this afternoon I will know when it is. This is the part I've been waiting for, counting down the weeks...DH is so excited to go. I was anxious to get it as son as I could since it can be done between 18 and 20 w, but now I am thinking it won't be so tragic if it is closer to 20 w because after this scan it's just waiting for the next OB appt and the birth, lol. This scan worries me a little too, I'm hoping everything is ok and no defects are present. DH is almost 48 and I'm almost 42. Yesterday Doc offered us genetic counseling, but I declined because what's done is done, nothing they could tell me would change how the baby turns out-only fuel the anxiety. It's not like we're TTC and should know potential risks. There will be no more after this LO!


----------



## shocker

Perpetual its great that your appointment went well!! :happydance: I can understand why you might be a bit more worried but a family friend of ours has just had her first at 45 and her baby was perfect! I am sure everything will be perfect with your little bean! and how exciting that your son had his first day of kindergarten you must've been feeling a little emotional over that, i'd say I'll cry when that time comes around hahaha I know what you mean after the scan on the 28th i wont really see the baby til the birth its a crazy thought! Yes the scan is to detect a genetic heart defect, my sisters first baby passed away at just 3 days old due to being born with a large hole in his heart that couldnt be fixed, shes since had 3 healthy babies and my other sister has had one aswell all problem free but because of this they now always do this detailed heart scan on the women in my family as a precaution, more than likely everything is fine but i'd rather they found out before the birth if something was wrong as depending on the size of the hole they could then have the necessary arrangements made for surgery when baby arrives and nobody would be caught off gaurd waiting for surgeons to come in from around the country and stuff like that


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> Perpetual its great that your appointment went well!! :happydance: I can understand why you might be a bit more worried but a family friend of ours has just had her first at 45 and her baby was perfect! I am sure everything will be perfect with your little bean! and how exciting that your son had his first day of kindergarten you must've been feeling a little emotional over that, i'd say I'll cry when that time comes around hahaha I know what you mean after the scan on the 28th i wont really see the baby til the birth its a crazy thought! Yes the scan is to detect a genetic heart defect, my sisters first baby passed away at just 3 days old due to being born with a large hole in his heart that couldnt be fixed, shes since had 3 healthy babies and my other sister has had one aswell all problem free but because of this they now always do this detailed heart scan on the women in my family as a precaution, more than likely everything is fine but i'd rather they found out before the birth if something was wrong as depending on the size of the hole they could then have the necessary arrangements made for surgery when baby arrives and nobody would be caught off gaurd waiting for surgeons to come in from around the country and stuff like that

Ah, yes, I think you mentioned this a few days ago. I read so many posts I forget. I hope all is well, that's a scary thought. My daughter's friend is 19 and her one month old little girl just died this week. I don't know what happened, but it brought back all the fears of that first year with each of my kids. Already remembering labor and trying to plan ahead my options. I've read some things on labor and deliveries for older moms, and how 6th (or 5th, 7th, 8th, whatever) labors and deliveries can take longer because the cervix doesn't want to dialate. Then my doc tells me about this woman she just delivered who was having her 6th baby and it took 2 1/2 days :dohh: hoping I'm not like that, but will do what I have to to help it along even if I need an epidural or other form of pain relief. 

I was excited for him to go to school, but thankful for the rain so I could bring him and see him off. I was expecting to take him in to his classroom but he insisted I NOT go with him "I got this mom." he told me he's too big to have me come in with him :dohh: so I droped him off at the door and felt like the only kindergarten mom who doesn't care enough to go in. DH said to turn around and go in ayway, but I felt it would be a knock to Mason's feelings of independence, like I didn't think he was big enough to handle it himself. He knows the classroom and how to get there so he should be fine (sigh) it just seemed alien for me to not be part of it.


----------



## PerpetualMama

just got the call- Anomaly scan at 19 w+2 on Septmeber 22! DH can go without taking a day out of work because it's a Saturday :happydance: 25 days to go!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wow, Perpetual, I'm so sorry your daughter's friend lost her baby. That is so sad.

Your little guy is so big! I am glad you were able to let him go in on his own if that's what he wanted, but I understand how much you must have wanted to go. It's so nice it was rainy and you were able to drop him off, though!

Yay for scan dates! Mine will be just a few days before yours. 

Can't wait to see our beanies again!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So my doc is pretty sure we are team :pink: 
:happydance: She was dancing around like
Crazy in there I swear at times doing the splits
which of course gave doc a good view.
I think she will be a cheerleader just like her
Momma.


----------



## Mrskg

Great news blue eyes x any names picked? X


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Thanks, Zoey Christine.


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely :cloud9:


----------



## shocker

That's a beautiful name blue! Same as my niece :D

I'm just back from the private scan we got a 3d pic of baby sucking his thumb and loads of 2d ones, we are officially team blue!! Baby is looking great but as I thought from all the poking out he hasnt got a large amount of fluid in there the sonographer didn't seem worried tho!


----------



## Mrskg

Great news shocker x do you have a name picked x


----------



## Diamonddust

Ahhhhh I got a feeling were the same! We had our 3D scan on Wednesday but baby kept legs crossed, OH thinks it's a boy, but we have a re scan 1.15 tomorrow to check gender, got some amazing pics in 3D too, in so pleased for you sweetie xxxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

shocker said:


> That's a beautiful name blue! Same as my niece :D
> 
> I'm just back from the private scan we got a 3d pic of baby sucking his thumb and loads of 2d ones, we are officially team blue!! Baby is looking great but as I thought from all the poking out he hasnt got a large amount of fluid in there the sonographer didn't seem worried tho!

Congrats!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats to everyone!

I'm dying to know and still have 2 and a half weeks :(


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations Shocker & Blue Eyes - Yay for positive scans :) 

Perpepual - I know how you feel about your DS starting kindergarden but good on him for being so independent :) All I hear at the moment is 'I can do it myself' and he's only 3 :dohh: But my ds started nursery school this week, only 2.5 hrs a day, but I was stressed out. It's the first time he's been left anywhere when it hasn't been family looking after him. But you just want them to settle in and enjoy it don't you.


----------



## shocker

Mrskg said:


> Great news shocker x do you have a name picked x

At the moment its between tyler, Mackenzie and Malachi :D


----------



## PerpetualMama

Congrats on team pink Blue eyes :happydance: pretty name!
Congrats on team blue shocker :dance: I think Malachi is coool. And not overly used (not that it matters what I say :haha:. They're all nice names)
Good luck DiamondDust, hope LO cooperates today!

2 weeks 6 days til our scan!


----------



## Diamonddust

Back from scan and very happy to announce we are team blue! I'm thrilled as is daddy! Xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Apologies my phone posted twice!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Diamonddust said:


> Back from scan and very happy to announce we are team blue! I'm thrilled as is daddy! Xxx

Congrats


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on team :blue: diamond x lol gonnna ask you to have you any names picked xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> Congrats on team :blue: diamond x lol gonnna ask you to have you any names picked xxx

Thank you Mrskg :hugs: I love the name Aidan, working on my OH, Oliver was my previous choice but OH said no way! I'm hopeful as I am providing him with his first child and son I will win the name choseing!


----------



## Mrskg

Aiden is lovely :thumbup: I'm havent picked names yet but any I like hubby says no I'm hopping like you I'll get my own way lol x


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> Aiden is lovely :thumbup: I'm havent picked names yet but any I like hubby says no I'm hopping like you I'll get my own way lol x

I will resort to foot stamping and tears, failing that I will use the I have to push card :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies, so excited to hear that many of you know what team you are, congrats.


----------



## Mrskg

Lol loving the "I have to push card" :rofl:


----------



## NT123

Good news on teams albeit given history I'm not sure any of us really mind either way! I feel like bump has spung over night! Anyone else found that people are wading in with opinions about whether u should find out gender etc? I'm kind of the view that no one else's opinion is of any relevance to me as to whether I found out or not, after some old aunt told me its ridiculous to find out today I was smiling and nodding but inwardly just thinking 'rack off im really not interested in u telling me whether I should find out the gender of my own child thank u! '. I'm really unsure of what I want to do for certain but people telling me what to do just gets my back up! I want the decision to be mine, when I go for 20 weeks scan first priority is a healthy baby and IF baby is in the right position to find out we will probably find out and keep it to ourselves ( telling other people we couldnt find out) but if baby isn't in right position then we won't go seeking the news from a private scan as we'll just take it as fate that we were not supposed to know... Rah 16 weeks and already getting peeved at bump running and opinionated people who dictate rather than wait to be asked their opinion! Anyone else feel like this! ?


----------



## shocker

Aiden is gorgeous diamond yayy for team blue :D

Nt yes I totally agree!! I was told it was mad to find out the gender, then if I did find out at least keep it to myself until he's born, I told everyone it was mine and OHs choice not anyone else's!! I have also been told by ohs brother that name choices so far are "pansy names" and will get him beaten up which is completely ridiculous! Not to mention all the people wading in with "I had mine with no pain relief you should to/get all the drugs you can/have him in hospital/have a homebirth" its all driving me completely bats already!! Not to mention the people at oh's birthday party a few days ago that I was meeting for the first time ever thrusting their hand onto my belly and rubbing it before even introducing themselves!!! :wacko: definatly need to learn to block people out.


----------



## debzie

My mam is of the opinion that you shouldnt know but says its my body my choice and is coming with me to my scan. I am finding out I was going to be yeam.yellow but both oh and my daughter want to know I am fortunate at the moment we have the funds for a private scan. mines on Wednesday this week. 

As for bump feelers the books say be polite and ask.them.not to as it makes you queasy. I ended up.having my hand on my bump all the time with Emily and be honest I dont like being touched.


----------



## flutterbaby

gender scan in 2 hours :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

flutterbaby said:


> gender scan in 2 hours :happydance:

So exciting! :happydance: Good luck.


----------



## NT123

Good luck flutter! Has anyone queried if they feel movement as yet? On Saturday (16+3) I felt this sensation like a bug was walking up my stomach on my right hand side , wonder if it's the start of movement having never experienced it before?


----------



## rosebud111

Congrats blue eyes, shocker, diamonddust on finding out your teams!! :blue::pink:

Good luck on your scan Flutter! Cant wait to hear which team you are on!

NT how exciting! I hope its the start of movement. They say you can begin to feel movement after 16 weeks so probably is! I cannot wait to start feeling movement! I hope it is soon.

AFM We have our gender scan this Saturday and I cant wait! Then we can officially start buying clothes and getting nursery ready!

Ladies keep us posted on your milestones. So exciting to hear everyone's news!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I have not been comfortable with my body lately :wacko: so I was afraid to post bump pictures. But the ladies on my pregnancy journal convinced me to post some so I figured I would share one with you ladies. Here it goes me at 16 wks....
 



Attached Files:







16 wks 1.png
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Diamonddust

Blue eyes 81 said:


> I have not been comfortable with my body lately :wacko: so I was afraid to post bump pictures. But the ladies on my pregnancy journal convinced me to post some so I figured I would share one with you ladies. Here it goes me at 16 wks....

Looking good chick! I don't thing you have anything to worry about, you look fab lovely baby bump!

Afm I saw my midwife today and I don't like her at all, she was mean and rude and made me cry (after I left not in front of her)

I don't know how to multi quote from my phone!


----------



## Diamonddust

NT123 said:


> Good luck flutter! Has anyone queried if they feel movement as yet? On Saturday (16+3) I felt this sensation like a bug was walking up my stomach on my right hand side , wonder if it's the start of movement having never experienced it before?

I was told abruptly the flutters I have felt recently could be little one, but she said between 18-22 I should feel a lot more


----------



## Diamonddust

rosebud111 said:


> Congrats blue eyes, shocker, diamonddust on finding out your teams!! :blue::pink:
> 
> Good luck on your scan Flutter! Cant wait to hear which team you are on!
> 
> NT how exciting! I hope its the start of movement. They say you can begin to feel movement after 16 weeks so probably is! I cannot wait to start feeling movement! I hope it is soon.
> 
> AFM We have our gender scan this Saturday and I cant wait! Then we can officially start buying clothes and getting nursery ready!
> 
> Ladies keep us posted on your milestones. So exciting to hear everyone's news!

Thank you sweets  good luck on Saturday, don't have any caffeine or chocolate, and personally the skittles sent my one bouncing, I got my gender on a bacon and chicken roll and lemonade! Can't wait to hear what your having x


----------



## Diamonddust

flutterbaby said:


> gender scan in 2 hours :happydance:

Woot woot! Come one flutter we're all waiting to here what team your on! Xxx


----------



## debzie

18 weeks today ladies Whoo hoo. I'm lucky in that ive felt movement from 11weeks but as this is my second I know what to look out for. They are more like kicks now. Initially it yes like wind. 

Diamond too bad about your midwife if it was that bed report her she dhoukdnt get away with.it. 

My gender scan is tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica28

I am back to being worried again. I don't need to see the Doc. for another 2 weeks but they just called and they need another urine sample from me... I just gave them one 2 weeks ago.... I wonder what that's all about.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

debzie said:


> 18 weeks today ladies Whoo hoo. I'm lucky in that ive felt movement from 11weeks but as this is my second I know what to look out for. They are more like kicks now. Initially it yes like wind.
> 
> Diamond too bad about your midwife if it was that bed report her she dhoukdnt get away with.it.
> 
> My gender scan is tomorrow.

Happy 18 wks and good luck at your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Jessica28 said:


> I am back to being worried again. I don't need to see the Doc. for another 2 weeks but they just called and they need another urine sample from me... I just gave them one 2 weeks ago.... I wonder what that's all about.

:hugs: I am sure everything is OK. I know its tough but please try to not worry.:hugs:


----------



## shocker

Jessica28 said:


> I am back to being worried again. I don't need to see the Doc. for another 2 weeks but they just called and they need another urine sample from me... I just gave them one 2 weeks ago.... I wonder what that's all about.

I am sure its nothing to worry yourself over, probably just monitoring iron levels or something small like that :hugs:

Good luck at your scan blue eyes and also your bump is gorgeous! embrace it you look fab :hugs:

Is anyone else feeling a ridiculous amount of movement? All this week ive been getting winded and baby has actually been felt by numerous friends and family poking out and kicking, half the time this has been just under my right boob, really far in my ribs, i really didnt think they'd go up that far so early but its definatly him i can feel his little foot, but its got me worried that when he gets bigger its going to be really painful as its already quite uncomfortable at times and hes still only teeny!


----------



## hope88

Congratulations to all the ladies that have had ur gender scans its do exciting im 18 weeks tomorrow unfortunatley i havent felt any movement yet :-(. But i have my scan in 2 weeks at 20 weeks feels so far away lol


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> Aiden is gorgeous diamond yayy for team blue :D
> 
> Nt yes I totally agree!! I was told it was mad to find out the gender, then if I did find out at least keep it to myself until he's born, I told everyone it was mine and OHs choice not anyone else's!! I have also been told by ohs brother that name choices so far are "pansy names" and will get him beaten up which is completely ridiculous! Not to mention all the people wading in with "I had mine with no pain relief you should to/get all the drugs you can/have him in hospital/have a homebirth" its all driving me completely bats already!! Not to mention the people at oh's birthday party a few days ago that I was meeting for the first time ever thrusting their hand onto my belly and rubbing it before even introducing themselves!!! :wacko: definatly need to learn to block people out.

Yes! Getting sick of comments on our name choices, DH brother doesn't like either--like I care. I had a customer whose house I am painting find out this was child number six and said "you shoud earn to keep your legs closed" if I hadn't been so shocked I would have thought to say 'and you should learn to keep your mouth shut!" This is the same schmuck who lights up a cigarette while standing just feet from me despite my telling him I can't be around the smoke. Getting tired of ignorant people, an finding myself real b!tchy lately. DD (22) ran into my DH's brother the other night and was ranting about me being to f-ing old to be having another f-ing baby among other things. I had it out with her and told her to get the heck over it, and if being in my house was too much of a strain on her then she was more than welcome to move out! I told her I am happy about the LO, and that I made the choice to keep it because it is the only choice I could ever live with. I told her I am the one whose plans are all up in the air, who has worked for 4 years to get into my program and now may not be able to finish, but that I AM the one whose choice it was to continue the pregnancy and that I will be the one who needs to adjust and figre things out. I told her to back off and keep her nasty comments to herself. I need to get out of this foul mood :nope:

Congrats Diamonddust and shocker on team blue :happydance:
2 weeks and 3 days away for me, hoping LO cooperates so I can know if I should expect Wyatt or Anneliese :)


----------



## Diamonddust

PerpetualMama said:


> shocker said:
> 
> 
> Aiden is gorgeous diamond yayy for team blue :D
> 
> Nt yes I totally agree!! I was told it was mad to find out the gender, then if I did find out at least keep it to myself until he's born, I told everyone it was mine and OHs choice not anyone else's!! I have also been told by ohs brother that name choices so far are "pansy names" and will get him beaten up which is completely ridiculous! Not to mention all the people wading in with "I had mine with no pain relief you should to/get all the drugs you can/have him in hospital/have a homebirth" its all driving me completely bats already!! Not to mention the people at oh's birthday party a few days ago that I was meeting for the first time ever thrusting their hand onto my belly and rubbing it before even introducing themselves!!! :wacko: definatly need to learn to block people out.
> 
> Yes! Getting sick of comments on our name choices, DH brother doesn't like either--like I care. I had a customer whose house I am painting find out this was child number six and said "you shoud earn to keep your legs closed" if I hadn't been so shocked I would have thought to say 'and you should learn to keep your mouth shut!" This is the same schmuck who lights up a cigarette while standing just feet from me despite my telling him I can't be around the smoke. Getting tired of ignorant people, an finding myself real b!tchy lately. DD (22) ran into my DH's brother the other night and was ranting about me being to f-ing old to be having another f-ing baby among other things. I had it out with her and told her to get the heck over it, and if being in my house was too much of a strain on her then she was more than welcome to move out! I told her I am happy about the LO, and that I made the choice to keep it because it is the only choice I could ever live with. I told her I am the one whose plans are all up in the air, who has worked for 4 years to get into my program and now may not be able to finish, but that I AM the one whose choice it was to continue the pregnancy and that I will be the one who needs to adjust and figre things out. I told her to back off and keep her nasty comments to herself. I need to get out of this foul mood :nope:
> 
> Congrats Diamonddust and shocker on team blue :happydance:
> 2 weeks and 3 days away for me, hoping LO cooperates so I can know if I should expect Wyatt or Anneliese :)Click to expand...

Oh that's just £@@& the guy is an utter prick, personally I'd have done well to not say a hell of allot worse back! I'm quiet surprised by my actions recently, at work I had a customer threaten me and call me abusive names, I told them to f**k off, now I would have NEVER said that ad I was so upset I was shaking for saying it! As for your daughter, as the saying goes you can pick your friends but not your family! I'm sure it all boils downto jelousy and quite rightly she should shut up or move out, it's not like she is a child she knows what she said is hurtful! Im so sorry your having all this to deal with! Your happiness is all that counts! Big hugs xxx


----------



## shocker

Perpetual that is total madness!! that guy is a total dick and your daughter is old enough now to be a little more mature about this whole thing, im sorry your having to deal with this I completely agree, she should be proud of you for continuing as it sounds to me like all you have ever done is put your kids first and now just when you were doing your program you are making more sacrifices for her brother or sister! Ignore that sort of unsupportive nonsense! 

Diamond I am totally the same, finding myself with very little tolerance for the rudeness of others! its not a bad thing!

Hope Im sure you will feel it soon! every baby is different and they all lie in different positions, mines just sprawled across instead of up or down thats why ive felt so much, it depends on the position of the placenta and how much fluid there is aswell, try a little orange juice and then lying on your left side while really relaxed for a half hour a few evenings in a row and im sure you'll feel a little goldfish swim!!


----------



## Diamonddust

OK taking a leaf out of you other lovely ladies books, I'm posting my very first bump picture, taken at 16+6.

https://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj533/lauramaynard30/bump166.jpg I've tried to re size it but I cant I dont know why its just not working :cry: sorry!


----------



## debzie

Im team pink:cloud9:

Just got home and totally worn out I will update in a while.
 



Attached Files:







img022.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blue eyes 81

debzie said:


> Im team pink:cloud9:
> 
> Just got home and totally worn out I will update in a while.

Congrats.


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Im team pink:cloud9:
> 
> Just got home and totally worn out I will update in a while.

Yay! so your little girl will have her baby sister <3

Diamonddust: awesome bump! Love the tat!

off to my first class of the killer semester!! EEEEK!


----------



## Jessica28

Debzie - Awesome news! A lot of trips down barbie aisle in the future!!!!


----------



## shocker

Yayyy congrats on your pink bump debzie! teeny pink dresses everywhere! :D

gorgeous bump diamond!!! :D


----------



## Diamonddust

debzie said:


> Im team pink:cloud9:
> 
> Just got home and totally worn out I will update in a while.

Awesome news congrats  x


----------



## Diamonddust

[/QUOTE]

Yay! so your little girl will have her baby sister <3

Diamonddust: awesome bump! Love the tat!

off to my first class of the killer semester!! EEEEK![/QUOTE]

Thanks  its got much bigger with the bump, going to end up with a huge tat by the time I'm full term!

Hope your class went well!?

I'm off to work just gone 5am here yawn! X


----------



## PerpetualMama

class was exhausting, and quite overwhelming. Still pondering how I"ll make it through next semester...but decided to deal in the here and now and worry about next semester when it gets here. I may end up hating the field and not want to go next semester--who knows. Sadly I found out the other girl in my classes who was also pregnant had a miscarriage over the summer :cry: I felt so sad last night. Poor thing has to watch me get bigger and bigger all semester. I gave her a big hug and told I'd been there. I had been thinking about her since I met her at orientation and hoping everything was ok with her...but :nope:


----------



## shocker

Big hugs perpetual, my sister in law miscarried yesterday and all the family have been talking about how our babies would be close in age and friends, no she has to cope with her mum talking about a new grandchild that isn't hers and watch me go and have mine, I know its mad but I feel so guilty why should I get to have my rainbow and she doesn't :(


----------



## hope88

Congrats on team pink debzie

Is anybody getting like contraction type feelings down in there vagina? It feels the same as when af is here or after a orgasm or like my bodys doing kegal exercises by itself? Is it normal


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm so sorry for you girls' friend/family miscarriages. That's awful.


----------



## PerpetualMama

hope88 said:


> Congrats on team pink debzie
> 
> Is anybody getting like contraction type feelings down in there vagina? It feels the same as when af is here or after a orgasm or like my bodys doing kegal exercises by itself? Is it normal

I've been getting all kinds of weird contracting sensations. Tight knot where the baby is sometimes, and weird vag feelings too. a little disconcerting at times...

Shocker: I am so sorry for your sister-in-law's loss :cry: that is terrible :hugs:. I empathise with her, as I had to watch my niece continue on with her pregnancy after I lost mine 4 years ago. Our babies were due 2 days apart. Now she is pregnant again and is 3 weeks behind me. Fortunately we are both still pregnant.
my classmate's cousin is pregnant now too, and she is dreading watching her grow.


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> Big hugs perpetual, my sister in law miscarried yesterday and all the family have been talking about how our babies would be close in age and friends, no she has to cope with her mum talking about a new grandchild that isn't hers and watch me go and have mine, I know its mad but I feel so guilty why should I get to have my rainbow and she doesn't :(

You've lost one too. You deserve your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## shocker

I know, its just knowing what she must be going through my heart just breaks for her :(

Hope I get odd tightenings aswell I'm not sure why, but think its pretty normal :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So sorry to hear of your sis in-laws loss. She is in my thoughts and players.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I'm going into my ob in an hour to check out my gianomis cyst (almost 6 cm).
Reason being I have been having a bit of pain today so they wanted to look and see that everything is okay. Hopefully I will get a peek at Zoey and hopefully she is ok. I am so stressed out! And cannot wait until February to have her safe and sound in my arms!
Update..
Back from the doc the pain I am experiencing is from my 5.25cm cyst.
Lil Zoey is doing great! It was so cute she was sucking her thumb
inbetween her hiccuping.


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations on all the scans ladies & finding out teams :)

:hugs: to those whose friends & families are dealing with loss, its so hard, even though we've been there its still feels hard knowing what to say or do :(

I'm still feeling paranoid most of the time :dohh: I don't really have a bump to speak of yet, my symptoms are fading and I dont think I've felt any movement yet. I hate this in between stage, I really thought I'd be able to relax after my 12wk scan but apparently not me!! Fortunately I've got my 16wk midwife appt next Tuesday so hopefully I'll get to hear the heartbeat then.

Jessica did you find out why they want another sample from you? I'm sure its nothing major, thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## flutterbaby

another boy gutted:cry:


----------



## Mrskg

Lulu I thought I'd relax after 12 weeks scan too but nope :wacko:

:hugs: flutter x I'm sorry your disappointed I'm sure once it sinks in you will be delighted xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> another boy gutted:cry:

:hugs: Sorry this makes you sad. I hope once the shock wears off that you feel better. Little man will be beautiful and make you smile in February :hugs:


----------



## NT123

A baby is a blessing, no matter what form, especially for anyone who has suffered a loss, let alone to those who are yet to actually have a live child to hold at the end of all this drama. Please count your teams as a blessing not a curse it upsets me so much to hear negative reactions when it's such hugely positive news. I hope to have a healthy baby at my scan, that's all I can hope for.


----------



## Lulu

How are we all this weekend? I'm feeling good, still tired a lot of the time which I'd hope would have worn off by now but other than that pretty good.

Flutter sorry your upset my your scan, I'm sure once you get your head round the news it won't seem so upsetting. :hugs:


----------



## rosebud111

Hello ladies! I just found out we are team pink! I'm just so in shock cuz now everything seems so real! Can't wait to start shopping and decorating now! =)


----------



## Mrskg

Yay for team pink rosebud :happydance:

I'm so jealous you all finding out I've still got 3weeks an 5 days :cry:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Rosebud: Congrats on team pink! :happydance:

11 days til my scan :) and hopefully an answer to "who's in there"


----------



## AllMacsNow

Lol... I like that, Perpetual... "Who's in there?"

I find out in a week :D


----------



## NT123

i find out two weeks today if all is well but but an earlier midwife check this week as dont feel quite right and as im about to go away on holiday id rather get myself checked and ensure little bean is ok rather than worry the whole time. Fingers crossed all is ok but cant help but worry that every little thing is something going wrong - im hoping i start to relax a bit soon!


----------



## Lulu

NT I'm sure everything is fine but its hard not to worry isn't it. I thought I'd have relaxed a bit after the 12wk scan but I'm still stressing, not as much as I was, but I still have really anxious days. Think after a loss its always going to something at the back of our minds :hugs:

When is your appt with the midwife? Remember and tell her just how stressed you are, I'm confident you'll have a good appt and she will give you all the reassurance you need. :)


----------



## NT123

Thanks lulu yeah I thought I'd feel much less wound up by now! The appt is tomorrow, she said to book in with her after I rang with concerns yesterday just to check up, just will feel better once she has heard the hb and checked me over x


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: nt x I too thought with time it would get easier but for me it's just getting harder x I have mw tomorrow going to spk to her about how I'm feeling x I know it's all pal normal but I'm struggling xxx


----------



## rosebud111

I agree w/you ladies. Each time I get a check up, I feel positive and happy for a few days then I start to worry all over again. 

Can't wait to hear what your gender scans reveal! My official scan is in 3 weeks but I couldn't wait so I paid for a private ultrasound. It was pretty neat actually. They had a big flat screen and comfy leather couches for DH to watch the show! It was like watching the Super Bowl (if you are in the U.S.) ha ha. 

So we both love the name below. My father who passed away 7 years ago once told me he loved the name Carolína and that he would have named me that if he had thought of it when I was born. So it is special to me because although he will not be here to see his granddaughter, he chose her name. Anyway, I am testing it out and trying to get used to it so I made a badge. :flower: What do you ladies think?

Whether you do or do not know your teams yet, do you have any names picked out?


----------



## Mrskg

Love her name rosebud xx an such a special meaning xx

I'm still struggling a bit with parl so not really spoke about names yet x I do know that it has to end in ey though so this limits things an as I have 3 daughter with ey ending names it can't rhyme with theirs x I love Kodey for a girl but I know from previous times hubby wasn't that keen x


----------



## AllMacsNow

I love that name, rosebud, and think it's great that your dad is a part of it for you. :hugs:

We have a definite girl's name, and thought we had a boy name too, but our families don't like it, so we're not sure there. We're not worrying about it too much until we find out for sure. If it's a boy, we might be back to the drawing board, but if it's a girl, we're set.


----------



## NT123

Love the name rosebud! We have discussed a few names we like for both genders but no serious discussions as yet! If we are able to see gender at next scan it might rule one category out and then we'll have a bit more of a serious discussion about the ones we are more drawn to!


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, sorry I have been so quiet on here lately, life has been so busy! Congrats to everyone who knows their 'team' already. I have my scan tomorrow so plan on finding out then. I'm so excited :) bub has started making some more obvious movements particularly at night which is such a nice feeling :)

On another note, I know lots of EDDs have moved over the weeks so if you want me to update just let me know! 

Is everyone showing yet? I think my bump has finally become obvious just this week. Will post a pic on the weekend :)


----------



## NT123

Oh yeah I've sprung! I too will put a pic on this week! I have mw check up today and getting anxious, hope to god they find hb this time as easily


----------



## PerpetualMama

Rosebud very pretty name! And, so sweet that it has such a special meaning :)

We have names picked out and get mixed reviews from family members...but we aren't being swayed by it. Our baby, our choice. We have Wyatt Matthew and Anneliese Marie.

NT123 I'm a nervous wreck too. So afraid due to my age that there will be a problem. Plus, I cannot "Picture" little one in our lives so it scares me. With such a work load for school now I am trying to figure out how LO will fit in, and feel God awful that I will be so busy with school while LO is so little. I'm having a mini breakdown daily and have to keep psyching myself up. I'm happy about LO, and trying to remember every little detail about being pregnant with him/her because LO is the very last LO (Must take DH in for the big V sometime before LO arrives). but at the same time I just have a sense of dread. So my scan is in 9 days, and I'm so worried about them finding something wrong. I refused the 12 week scan and testing and keep getting this fear that I've been too over confident and why do I deserve ANOTHER healthy baby.


----------



## rosebud111

Mrskg &#8211; I love your theme of names ending in &#8220;ey&#8221;. I&#8217;m sorry you are struggling with parl emotions. I hope you begin to feel better and more confident as time goes on.

Allmacs &#8211; I hear you on the family not being fond of the name. But it is your and DH&#8217;s choice so like you said do not worry too much about it! xo

NT &#8211; I felt the same way. Once you know you can go full steam ahead with name choosing! Good luck with your check up today!! Can&#8217;t wait to hear all about it. =)

Lily &#8211; We&#8217;ve missed you! Happy to hear all is well w/you and LO and can&#8217;t wait to hear which team you are on! How wonderful you are feeling movement!

Perpetual &#8211; I love your names! They are both lovely, I&#8217;m surprised to hear that family isn&#8217;t crazy about them. Glad you aren&#8217;t swayed by it. I know several woman who are in the 38 -42 range that have had healthy babies. I do not know your age but I&#8217;m sure everything will be fine! Stay positive and keep doing great w/school. =)

AFM &#8211; I&#8217;m waiting and waiting to feel movement. I can&#8217;t wait! For the ladies that have felt movement, when did you first feel it? So exciting&#8230;.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Rosebud, thanks. The name we've chosen for a boy *used* to be unisex, but is now mostly used for girls, and that's our families' concerns... I can understand, but then again, not sure we care. If we can't come up with anything else, it'll be our name... but we'll probably think about it for a while to see what we can think of. ;)

I started feeling little pops (not so much flutters) some time in the middle of my 16th week... shouldn't be long for you at all!


----------



## NT123

Had the check up all is well, she thinks my pain is just round ligament pain, no uti but told to drink more! 

Heard heartbeat, sounds like a train to me, see at the scan on 25th!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awesome, NT! I'm so glad it went well for you!


----------



## PerpetualMama

rosebud111 said:


> Mrskg  I love your theme of names ending in ey. Im sorry you are struggling with parl emotions. I hope you begin to feel better and more confident as time goes on.
> 
> Allmacs  I hear you on the family not being fond of the name. But it is your and DHs choice so like you said do not worry too much about it! xo
> 
> NT  I felt the same way. Once you know you can go full steam ahead with name choosing! Good luck with your check up today!! Cant wait to hear all about it. =)
> 
> Lily  Weve missed you! Happy to hear all is well w/you and LO and cant wait to hear which team you are on! How wonderful you are feeling movement!
> 
> Perpetual  I love your names! They are both lovely, Im surprised to hear that family isnt crazy about them. Glad you arent swayed by it. I know several woman who are in the 38 -42 range that have had healthy babies. I do not know your age but Im sure everything will be fine! Stay positive and keep doing great w/school. =)
> 
> AFM  Im waiting and waiting to feel movement. I cant wait! For the ladies that have felt movement, when did you first feel it? So exciting.

I'm almost 42, and DH just turned 48. Two older parents increasing our chances of something genetic. Doc offered Genetic testing and I declined since I'm already pregnant, what's the point? To get me or DH all worked up with what-if's? 9 days to wait and we'll see how LO is doing.

I felt movement between 14 and 15 weeks, but this is baby 6. I remember it being later with my first 2. I am sucking up every kick and wiggle. LO like hot soups best, and hot coacoa :) so does mama ;)

NT glad your apt went well


----------



## Diamonddust

I'm so sorry I don't post on here much, I keep well away from the pc and laptop and mainly use my phone for the Internet, I've also returned to work so my day starts at 4am and I'm shattered most nights!

It's lovely catching up on everyone's news, loving all of the names people have chosen and yay for the gender scans 

I've been feeling little man moving since around 16 +4 but the last 5 days has gotten much stronger and I can really feel him punch/kick no more goldfish like feelings, it's still such an odd feeling! Xx


----------



## LilyLee

Hi girls, just a quick update from me: we're having a boy!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats lily!


----------



## Diamonddust

LilyLee said:


> Hi girls, just a quick update from me: we're having a boy!

Yay! Another team blue xxxxx


----------



## hope88

Congratulations lily

6 days till my scan il b 20 weeks 1 day seems everyone heres gettingbthem earlier than 20 weeks cant wait tho


----------



## LilyLee

Hope, I'd been counting down the days since I booked the scan over 6 weeks ago! Are you going to find out? I think it's pretty normal to have the scan anytime between 19-20 weeks, but the only day they were available I was 18+6, so close enough :)


----------



## Storm7

Hi ladies!

So great to see all your pregnancies progressing and see the teams starting to take place! I just wanted to thank you all for your support during my last pregnancy and let you know that I am back over here in the PAL section hoping for a May rainbow. Had a scan yesterday and saw a heartbeat so feeling more confident this time.

Wishin you all a H&H second half of your pregnancies xx


----------



## PerpetualMama

Storm7 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> So great to see all your pregnancies progressing and see the teams starting to take place! I just wanted to thank you all for your support during my last pregnancy and let you know that I am back over here in the PAL section hoping for a May rainbow. Had a scan yesterday and saw a heartbeat so feeling more confident this time.
> 
> Wishin you all a H&H second half of your pregnancies xx

:cloud9: congratulations!! So happy for you! I hope this LO is your rainbow baby <3 best of everything to you and a H&H 9 months :happydance:


Congratulations on the gender reveal Lilylee! :happydance: glad all is well!

Our appt is in 1 week!!


----------



## shocker

Yay storm congratulations! A good heartbeat at the first scan is fantastic and definatly reason to be confident, I didn't have a positive first scan with Rowan but with this baby he's been strong since the start and it was that first scan that told me so! Make sure you keep us updated and that includes telling us your team too! :hugs:

Welcome to team blue lily congrats! :D


----------



## AllMacsNow

Storm, that is WONDERFUL news, and thank you for stopping in to let us know. I am so hoping that this is your forever baby.

Lily, congrats on Team :blue:!


----------



## hope88

Yeah im going to find out the sex i dont mind what sex baby is as long as thete healthy its so exciting but also scary at the same time

Storm congratulation im so happy for you and thats great you saw a heartbeat keep us uptodate with everything fingers crossed for ur sticky bean


----------



## LilyLee

Congrats Storm that is great news :) please give us updates here as you go, you're always welcome!


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, thought it was about time I posted a belly pic! I took a pic but still doesn't look obvious, so I put it next to my 5 week pic and you can definitely see how much I've grown :) Can't wait to pop out with a nice round bump tho! (PS, I was so tanned back in June after a girly camping trip in a really warm area, you can see the Aussie winter has since taken it away!)

Anyone else want to upload a belly pic so we can all see???

https://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w496/lilylee83/5-19.jpg


----------



## AllMacsNow

Cute, Lily, thanks for posting! We usually take our special update pix on Sunday nights, because it's the start of our new week... we'll be 19 tomorrow. I'll try to post that pic in a few days :D

We also take a pic every night of The Hubs kissing my belly... we'll do a time lapse at the end... but I won't post that one here ;)


----------



## debzie

Lilly congrats on team blue love the bump pic.

Rosebud congrats pon team pink love the name.

Mrs Kg sorry your having a hard time with Parl, I know what you mean, Im trying to get as excited as the grandmas and chris but just cannot, I have only just started looking at travel systems and when I will start my maternity leave. I still have not allowed myself to think of this being a baby at the end if you know what I mean.

Storm congrats hun, this is your rainbow. x

My 20 weeks scan is thursday I will be 20+2 so mine is late too hope. I have been awol suffering from a cold and a niggling UTi / kidney infection. Feeling regular movement now despite an anterior placenta. 

Hi to everyone else, baby brain has prevented me remembering everything.


----------



## PerpetualMama

hope you feel better Debzie!

beautiful bump pic Lilylee! I can post my most recent one tomorrow when I'm on my own laptop :)


----------



## hope88

Have my 20week scsn tomorrow so excited and alittle nervous has anyone else had there scans yet?

Debzie how did your scan go?


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hey all, 

Here is my 19 week (+2) bump pic that I took so that our FB family and friends could guess the gender Monday night.

https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/19weekscrop_zpsbb35fe9f.jpg

On Tues we had our scan, and everything is perfect. And to our complete shock, we're Team :blue: I'm thrilled :D Of course, I'd have been thrilled either way, but still ;)


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks rosebud x I had a few flutters but the last few days I've felt more main,y down by my bikini line wondering if baby is still lying upside down! X

Congrats on team blue lily an allmacsnow :cloud9: any names picked?

Massive congrats storm please keep is posted x

Debzie I totally know what you mean im trying to get things organised but like you finding it hard to believe there will be a baby at the end x feeling movement def helping a bit though x

Lovely bump pics ladies you both make me feel huge will post my 18'week pic when Im On pc x

Can't wait for your update tomorrow hope x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Good luck on your scan Hope!
Mine is Saturday at 12:30. Hoping all is well with my wee one, getting quite anxious!


----------



## Diamonddust

AllMacsNow said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Here is my 19 week (+2) bump pic that I took so that our FB family and friends could guess the gender Monday night.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q178/aroseamongthorns/19weekscrop_zpsbb35fe9f.jpg
> 
> On Tues we had our scan, and everything is perfect. And to our complete shock, we're Team :blue: I'm thrilled :D Of course, I'd have been thrilled either way, but still ;)

wooohooooo these boys are taking over!! :hugs: so pleased for you, loving the bump pic too x


----------



## LilyLee

Congrats on the boy AllMacsNow, and lovely little bump you have :) I feel like mine has popped out heaps this week, so will have to do another picture on the weekend.

Hope how was the scan??

Big love to all of you lovely ladies xx


----------



## hope88

Hi ladies had my scan today we are on team blue cant believe it we was sure it was a girl so was a suprise, but we didnt mind either way as longs there healthy soo excited cant wait to meet my little boy.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

hope88 said:


> Hi ladies had my scan today we are on team blue cant believe it we was sure it was a girl so was a suprise, but we didnt mind either way as longs there healthy soo excited cant wait to meet my little boy.

Awe congrats!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies 

My 20 weeks scan went well and confirmed we are team pink. 

Hope yeah for team blue and another positive scan. 

Allmacs cute lil bump there.


----------



## NT123

Congrats, mine is tues! Ah scared!


----------



## hope88

Great news debzie

NT hav a great scan


----------



## PerpetualMama

Scan in 15 hours!!

I was having major anxiety last night and today, worrying that baby could have abnormalities and damn near in tears...until my OB appt today where my bloodwork results say that my chances of having a baby with one of the major issues is 1 in 10,000! NOW, I'm looking forward to the scan again :happydance:


----------



## PerpetualMama

anomaly scan went well, and baby looks healthy and well formed :cloud9:
We are team PINK <3 :pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Diamonddust

PerpetualMama said:


> anomaly scan went well, and baby looks healthy and well formed :cloud9:
> We are team PINK <3 :pink::pink::pink:

Yay! Congrats honey xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on team :blue: hope x

Congrats on team :pink: perpetual x

An debzie I can't leave you put lol so again congrats on team :pink: 

12 days till mine :happydance:


----------



## NT123

PerpetualMama said:


> anomaly scan went well, and baby looks healthy and well formed :cloud9:
> We are team PINK <3 :pink::pink::pink:

Congrats, the thread was deco due another pink it was become very team blue, hopefully I'll be told my team soon too!


----------



## LilyLee

Congrats PM! 
I'm going to attempt to include all the 'teams' as people find out on the front page :)


----------



## NT123

Eek scan tomorrow!!! So nervous!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Eek scan tomorrow!!! So nervous!!

good luck :hugs: I was in full panic mode the day before my scan :dohh:


----------



## Lulu

NT123 said:


> Eek scan tomorrow!!! So nervous!!

Good luck NT for tomorrow, I'm positive all will be well :) Are you finding out what team you're on?

I've got 2 weeks til my scan and I'm already panicing :wacko:


----------



## rosebud111

PerpetualMama said:


> anomaly scan went well, and baby looks healthy and well formed :cloud9:
> We are team PINK <3 :pink::pink::pink:

congrats!!! yay!


----------



## rosebud111

Congrats debzie & hope! Good luck tomorrow NT!


----------



## shocker

Yayy congrats on all the new teams and great scans! Good luck NT am sure everything will be perfect :)


----------



## NT123

We will find out hopefully if all is well but it's going to be our little secret from friends and family until baby is born, it's just for us so we can plan a little! scan isn't until late afternoon so just going to keep myself distracted until then!


----------



## LilyLee

NT will you share with us or will it be a secret from B&B friends too?


----------



## NT123

You girls can know, I'm team pink!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

NT123 said:


> You girls can know, I'm team pink!!

:happydance: awe congrats!


----------



## Lulu

NT123 said:


> You girls can know, I'm team pink!!

Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations nt another little lady. Yeah. x


----------



## shocker

Aww fantastic NT! :happydance:


----------



## hope88

Congratulations NT :-D


----------



## rosebud111

NT123 said:


> You girls can know, I'm team pink!!

woohoo team pink!! congrats! :pink:


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> You girls can know, I'm team pink!!

yay! :happydance: another little girl on the thread :) congratulations!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats to everyone. I'm so pleased everyone is coming away from their 20 week scans with beautiful news.


----------



## Mrskg

yay congrats NT :happydance:

thought id share a bump pic x i think im smaller than i was with my girls although its hard to remember :wacko: making me think :blue: though x 7 more sleeps till we hopefully find out :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks 3a.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## debzie

Loving the bump mrskg. 

That reminds me I need to take my 21 week shot. 

Finding it hard to keep up on here as I feel sooo tired, been on a run of early shifts so getting up at 05.30am is not helping. Yawn. Also getting breathless so I think I could be getting anaemic. Will have to increase my iron to see if it get better.


----------



## Sarena

Hi,
I don't know if anyone remembers me from near the start of this thread, but I just wanted to check in and say I am now pregnant again- 5 weeks, 2 days pregnant to be exact, and about to start on progesterone and baby aspirin.

Thanks to everyone for their support a few months back, and have to say so happy to see everyone progressing so well!! Beautiful bumps and scans! I started my own June 2013 thread-fingers crossed. :)

Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Sarena. I remember you, and am so pleased to hear that you're pregnant again. Best of luck, I'm praying this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:happydance: Congrats Sarena! :happydance:
Wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## shocker

Congrats Sarena!! :D Keep us updated on how you and your rainbow bump are doing!

Got my detailed heart scan tomorrow at noon, wish it would hurry up so I can relax!


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats sarena xxxx

Good luck today shocker x

Getting ready for my consultant app not got a clue what to expect :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

Got on great at app x hb is 140 measuring 21 weeks but think that's just my fat belly lol x growth scan booked for 28 weeks x all is good :happydance:


----------



## hope88

Congratulation sarena progestrone and baby asprin have done very well for me and other ladies fingers crossed for you hun keep us updated


----------



## rosebud111

a big hug and congratulations to you! very happy for you, wishing you h&h 9 months. i took progesterone until week 12 too. :hugs:



Sarena said:


> Hi,
> I don't know if anyone remembers me from near the start of this thread, but I just wanted to check in and say I am now pregnant again- 5 weeks, 2 days pregnant to be exact, and about to start on progesterone and baby aspirin.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their support a few months back, and have to say so happy to see everyone progressing so well!! Beautiful bumps and scans! I started my own June 2013 thread-fingers crossed. :)
> 
> Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## shocker

Mrskg the fundal height measurements at this stage aren't reliable, I was measures by my gp and by the hospital doctor within an hour of each other last week and one said I was measuring exactly the same and another said I was 3 weeks ahead and couldn't have grown that much in an hour!

The heart scan went great today, OH was asked to leave as he kept making me laugh, I was really nervous so asked him to keep me distracted but forgot that when I laugh it makes baby move and when your trying to find a hole in something the size of a thumbnail it makes sense that you'd need to be still, she said everything so far looks ok but she wasn't happy with the images she was getting of two parts of the heart as she said the position wasnt good enough for her to be able to say that they were ok so have to be re scanned in 3 weeks time when the heart is bigger and hopefully they'll be able to say then that things are ok for definate


----------



## Lulu

Great bump mrskg :) 

Your scan sounds like it went pretty well Shocker, sounds like it's all on the right track, though it's funny they chucked out your hubby :lol: 

I'm having a range of good days and bad days. I can't seem to shake off my paranoia that something will go wrong :nope: I still feel like I haven't really let myself believe I'm pregnant. I thought by this stage in pregnancy I'd be confident that everything is ok, which I suppose I am when I'm thinking rationally but then I worry about the size of my bump (or lack of) and whether or not I can feel movement or if its wind and I'm back to being paranoid again. In fact a lot of time I just don't feel anything and could easily forget I'm pregnant which in itself is weird! I honestly never thought a mmc could mess with my head so much.

Still have 10 days till my next scan so I just need to distract myself enough to get there, either that or I need a massive growth spurt and have a HUGE bump by then!!

Sorry that turned into a bit of self pity rant, didn't mean too. Think I just needed to let off steam.


----------



## NT123

Lulu I think most of us have days like that to be honest, I certainly did have very little excitement and more concern before my 20 week scan, but since then I seem to have started to believe its ok albeit I'm still watching for every movement and get concerned if I don't feel something every few hours. When u start feeling something properly, which u will, u will feel reassured because it isn't someone else telling u it's ur baby on screen, or that the hb is fine, or that baby is moving because u will know for yourself. I do feel a bit better now I've had that scan but you would be probably a bit too relaxed if the mmc hadn't impacted upon u the way u think about pregnancy. 

Start to try to look for baby things etc once u have had ur scan, try to get a bit more focused on all the lovely things rather than the worry as much and maybe it will distract u so much from the worry. I know the first half of this pregnancy is horrible with worry but I'm determined that I will be able to look back and say pregnancy is wonderful for the second half when I'm holding my happy and healthy little girl x


----------



## Lulu

Thanks NT, I'm hoping the same. Can't wait til the 9th for our next scan and hopefully I'll start trusting my body and believing this pregnancy is ok. I feeling guilty for feeling down so often but I'm trying to keep positive. I have been looking at some baby clothes and trying to plan but I think I need to wait til next week to look more seriously.

I'm annoying myself to be honest but can't seem to let go of this anxiety at the moment. Grrr!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lulu said:


> Thanks NT, I'm hoping the same. Can't wait til the 9th for our next scan and hopefully I'll start trusting my body and believing this pregnancy is ok. I feeling guilty for feeling down so often but I'm trying to keep positive. I have been looking at some baby clothes and trying to plan but I think I need to wait til next week to look more seriously.
> 
> I'm annoying myself to be honest but can't seem to let go of this anxiety at the moment. Grrr!!!

I go through bouts of doubt too Lulu. I do have reassurance in that she moves around a lot, although Friday she seemed quieter than normal and I had to stop and be mentally aware of her movements. I was so busy running around trying to fit all my errands in that it was harder to take notice. I was a nervous wreck before the scan, so sure something would be wrong, but they said things look ok. It wasn't until I asked about placenta placement that the tech told me it was low lying and only 2 cm away from the cervix. Now I'm all worried about birth complications and will the baby be ok etc. After the 20 week scan you'll probably feel better and once LO gets a little bigger and moves more it'll make it all sink in. My little girl is getting stronger and her kicks are now able to be felt from outside sometimes, but they are still not super hard jabs. I would not be surprised if you find another worry after the 20 week scan, because I think that it's common to worry so much...we love them so desperately that we can't help it. :hugs: I hope your blue days are less and less and the smiles and glow hit you like a big feather pillow after your scan :) I know I walked around in awe for days that there's a naked little girl bouncing around in my belly :haha: it actually brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Mrskg

Lulu I feel exactly the same x I still find it hard to,imagine there will be a baby at the end x I'm hoping after my scan on thurs it will feel more real :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I am also feeling apprehensive. Have my scan on the 8th hopefully then I will feel less reluctant. But
I think once we all hit vday we will all feel much better.


----------



## Lulu

Thanks ladies :) I know we're all going through various levels of anxiety, and while it's not a position I'd want anyone to be in, it is reassuring to know that I'm not the only one having these feelings.

I have been trying to be more positive today, I swear I've felt a few movements today :) Been looking at newborn outfits today in an attempt to make this pregnancy feel real. Like you say Mrskg it still feels a bit odd to think at the end of February I'll have another baby!


----------



## Mrskg

Lulu it's good to know we are pal normal :wacko:

I started feeling movements around same time as you getting a wee bit stronger now can't wait till it's proper kicks that will def be reassuring x


----------



## saysib

Glad I'm not the only one still feeling like this. I've not been posting much because I've been so scared to get too excited. We had our 20wk scan on Friday and found out we are Team Blue :cloud9: He looks gorgeous and perfectly healthy. I also have an anterior placenta, like a lot of us it seems, and I'm finally beginning to feel more definite movement. I hope that helps to calm me down and believe that he will be coming home in February.


----------



## Lulu

:hugs: saysib That's exactly how I feel, don't want to get too excited, too attached but over the weekend I've decided that I have nothing to prove that anything is/has/will go wrong so I have to believe in myself and my pregnancy.

Congratulations on your scan and your little boy :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on team :blue: saysib x

I got my pram yesterday an got a bit excited then worried I was setting myself up for a fall x pal is so hard x you think once you get that bfp an sticky bean all will be fine ha if only x


----------



## shocker

Congrats on team blue saysib! I think we're all bound to worry and think we're setting ourselves up for hurt but we have made it this far with happy bouncy babies and we WILL be bringing home rainbows in February! I've been feeling lots of movement and finding the kicks so incredible and reassuring, at the same time the worry starts to creep in again of I don't feel him for a while or don't notice movements as much one day as another, its irrational but that's pal! I'm trying to worry less and really get into it, some days its a lot easier than others, I find it really helpful when I'm having a worried moment to go do something baby related, like look at tiny clothes or polish the pram and imagine him here wearing/sitting in them, visualising everything and reminding myself that its real helps me to stomp out the terror!


----------



## NT123

Glad we have so much good news and lots of positive attitude going on!

I am trying to be positive by picking names and we have got a couple of girls names picked, the most likely being Avery Quinn, or sophia grace what do u ladies think/prefer?


----------



## rosebud111

NT123 said:


> Glad we have so much good news and lots of positive attitude going on!
> 
> I am trying to be positive by picking names and we have got a couple of girls names picked, the most likely being Avery Quinn, or sophia grace what do u ladies think/prefer?

I love Avery Quinn! Sophia Grace is pretty too, though. :flower:


----------



## rosebud111

I have been feeling insecure and so emotional, too. PAL really takes a toll on your whole perspective doesn't it? I was so excited when i started feeling her kicks and noticed they were getting stronger but the last two days I haven't felt as much movement and it makes me nervous! We have a scan this Friday. That should cheer me up. =)


----------



## Mrskg

Rosebud I had exactly same the other day didn't feel movement doc says it was prob a growth spurt think he's right been feeling more again last couple of days But I can still go hours without feeling anything then I start to worry eventually though I feel movement an I can breathe again x pal is ridiculously hard :hugs: 

Nt I like avery Quinn x


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies,
I've been going through some movement paranoia too the last couple of days, seems to have slowed down, but I'm trying to not get too worked up about it as I'm sure like you said Mrskg that it's a growth spurt.
Speaking of growth, here's the latest belly pic from me! We spent the weekend camping, it was so relaxing and beautiful weather :) So here is me at 21 weeks with my beautiful dog Skye having a nap in the background:
https://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w496/lilylee83/21wks.jpg
PS NT - I like Avery Quinn :)


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bump lily :cloud9:


----------



## Diamonddust

ahh lovely bump Lilly xx


----------



## shocker

Lovely bump lily that place looks so lovely and relaxing!! I had a movement freak out just over a week ago and went to my doctor who sent me to the hospital, turned out he was perfectly fine he's just changed position, he used to lay lengthways across but moved to head down position so they said it would probably just be that he's extra comfy in his new spot, his movements returned to normal within a few days but it was reassuring that the doctor didn't dismiss me and tell me I was being paranoid


----------



## NT123

Thanks ladies Avery Quinn is my favourites too!


----------



## Mrskg

less than 24 hours till scan x ive been so preoccupied wondering if i'll find out gender i never really thought about what if something is wrong :wacko: least i dont have long to stress about that x


----------



## NT123

Good luck, let us know how it goes x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Mrskg said:


> less than 24 hours till scan x ive been so preoccupied wondering if i'll find out gender i never really thought about what if something is wrong :wacko: least i dont have long to stress about that x

good luck with scan :)


----------



## shocker

NT Avery Quinn is a gorgeous name! 

Good Luck at your scan Mrskg :D

Just looking at peoples sigs..... we're all halfway now!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry I have been AWOL for so long ladies, my subscription to this thread got deleted :wacko:

I hope you are all well. I am team pink (probably) :haha: We didn't have the best veiw but neither me nor the scanner saw boy bits :haha: x x x


----------



## Mrskg

everything perfect an we're team :pink:
 



Attached Files:







team pink 004.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jessica28

What a beautiful scan pic Miggins!! She looks perfect!
We are not finding out the gender but of course my routine scan got changed from Oct. 9th to Nov. 2nd :(


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Mrskg said:


> everything perfect an we're team :pink:

Awe congrats... she's beautiful.


----------



## shocker

Awe yay congrats!!! A little girl that's fantastic :D


----------



## rosebud111

-Congrats on team pink Mrskg! What a lovely scan photo!
-Hi Wiggler congrats on a great scan and (probably) team pink, too!
20 week scan in a few hours today! Yay! My bump is so much rounder and obvious now. I am getting more comments and smiles from strangers. I am a bit nervous of how big I will get in the next four months. Eek!


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats on the good scans!
Jessica, that would drive me mad!

I found out today i packed on 4 lbs in 2 weeks :dohh: REALLY have to stop eating that junk food. ugh!!


----------



## NT123

Been feeling movements since 17 weeks but hubbie hasn't been able to feel anything but today he did for the first time... So sweet!! Such a lovely experience to finally feel it after all that has happened!


----------



## PerpetualMama

baby stops kicking the minute DH puts his hands on my belly :haha:


----------



## saysib

Same here Perpetual, he seems to like my daughter though and she has felt him plenty :lol:


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL, you guys, mine is the same. My poor husband probably thinks I'm lying to him all the time. It's like the warmth and comfort of his big hand just puts Junior back to sleep. Sometimes I try to just have him put a few fingers on my belly, lol. And the kicks are getting hard enough that if you watch closely, sometimes you can SEE my bump move. That's trippy! I'll have to have him watch tonight. 

Isn't it funny, though? All along this process, I've thought "Oh, when I get to this point, or that point, I'll feel better"... past a few ultrasounds, or out of first tri, or the anomaly scan, or when I could feel him move... but at no point have I ever really relaxed, you know? Case in point, the bub's been moving enough that I can feel him for WEEKS now... but now if I *don't* feel him for a while, I get worried. Talk about neurotic. He was very quiet most of the day Saturday. I KNOW that is perfectly normal around this time... but couldn't help myself. By the time I'd been up for an hour on Sun, we'd pulled out the doppler. Of course everything was fine. And then the little one spent the whole rest of the day beating me up from the inside. But I couldn't wait to see any longer... I STILL needed that reassurance. Crazy.


----------



## NT123

I'm the same, baby has been quieter today and I know I'm getting neurotic again now....


----------



## rosebud111

oh my goodness i feel the same way. i get so worried when i don't feel her move! i feel her the most at night before i go to sleep and am very still in bed. 

i had my 20 week scan last week and dr told me i have an anterior placenta. so i guess i will feel even less movement than i probably would be feeling by now. she also confirmed that baby is a girl and she is measuring a few days ahead and is already 13oz! eek! i am hoping for a 6lb - 7lb baby. i hope she isn't 8lbs like DH was!


----------



## Lulu

Great news ladies on everyone's scans, good to know everything is going to plan.

We finally had our 20wk scan today and I'm very, very, very happy to say everything is as it should be. It was confirmed that I have anterior placenta, like I did with my son, so that explains the minimal feelings of movement. It was so strange watching baby wriggle about on the screen, moving it's arms and legs and not feeling anything at all! I can't help thinking the scan looks a bit strange - baby is face on to the screen so you can see the outline of eye sockets, etc. As the sonographer said it looks a bit like a halloween face :wacko:

I need to go back in 2 weeks time for another scan to get proper measurements of the heart as baby was lying spine to my belly so she couldn't get proper readings but said everything looks ok. I'm not really concerned and means I get another peak at my baby in 2 weeks time!
 



Attached Files:







Baby S No2.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rosebud111

hi lulu! happy to hear your scan went well! well i guess we are in the same boat with anterior placenta. i felt exactly the same way, baby would not stop moving during the ultrasound and i couldn't understand why i didn't feel a thing! at least we know we have healthy little ones and everything is great! :happydance:

babies change position all the time during this stage so hopefully next time he/she will be in a better position to take measurements. yay for you getting another scan! lucky! 



Lulu said:


> Great news ladies on everyone's scans, good to know everything is going to plan.
> 
> We finally had our 20wk scan today and I'm very, very, very happy to say everything is as it should be. It was confirmed that I have anterior placenta, like I did with my son, so that explains the minimal feelings of movement. It was so strange watching baby wriggle about on the screen, moving it's arms and legs and not feeling anything at all! I can't help thinking the scan looks a bit strange - baby is face on to the screen so you can see the outline of eye sockets, etc. As the sonographer said it looks a bit like a halloween face :wacko:
> 
> I need to go back in 2 weeks time for another scan to get proper measurements of the heart as baby was lying spine to my belly so she couldn't get proper readings but said everything looks ok. I'm not really concerned and means I get another peak at my baby in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on great scan lulu are you staying team yellow? X

I have a posterior placenta so feeling movements quite a lot but I'm the same still panic when I've not felt her for awhile x def more relaxed since scan on thurs my purse strings have been too :blush:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

A week from today it will be exactly a year to the day that we lost our precious baby angel.
Although my heart is so full of luv for our lil girl in my belly my heart is still broken. Our baby angel
took a peice of my heart with him/her when s/he left us.
I am not looking forward to next week and wish I could fast forward through it. :cry:


----------



## NT123

Exactly the same here, peanut was due 19th October and I'm dreading it. Have booked to work from home to not have to be in office.... So hard.


----------



## Wiggler

my first angel was due on the 7th Nov, my second on Xmas day, I am dreading the next few months, Xmas day is going to be the hardest, how am I going to manage to put a smile on my face for my kids? :cry:

Massive hugs t everyone :hugs: x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

NT123 said:


> Exactly the same here, peanut was due 19th October and I'm dreading it. Have booked to work from home to not have to be in office.... So hard.

:hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wiggler said:


> my first angel was due on the 7th Nov, my second on Xmas day, I am dreading the next few months, Xmas day is going to be the hardest, how am I going to manage to put a smile on my face for my kids? :cry:
> 
> Massive hugs t everyone :hugs: x x x

:hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hugs to you all who are coming up on due dates. I am 'lucky' and got pregnant quickly after we lost our angel, so I'll be about 7 months along when I hit that point... in early December and I'm hoping that'll take some of the sting out, but knowing we'd have had him/her here with us for Christmas haunts me. 

We tried to get pregnant for over a year before we finally did, and The Hubs is convinced that our 'Poppy' (that's what we called him/her when we found out that the first 'size' anyone really talks about is poppy seed) helped to 'get my body ready' to be pregnant again. I don't know if that's true or not, but it was so sweet when we were cleaning out the room that's going to be the nursery, he just kind of looked skyward with a little tear and said "Thank you, Poppy." I almost lost it.


----------



## Diamonddust

My due date was september 24th, spent the day in bed feeling very sorry for myself, I try to stay upbeat for little man in my tummy as he is super wanted and super loved already and although no baby will ever take "jelly beans" place I am extreamly greatful for whats happening now and whats to come in our future.

Sending big hugs to all of the ladies going through these tough times :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hugs for all the anniversaries coming up. I have far too many now.... my last loss due date is haloween but it is also the anniversary of my grandmothers funeral last year. I'm not going to dwell too much on it its a day for rememberance as haloween should be. 

Congratulations on all the great scans. 

Nothing much going on with me, I too have an anterior placenta but its high so getting plenty of movement. I feel great during the day but get so tired on a night.I tend to go to bed shortly after my little girl these days. Had a midwife appointment thurs, all is well measuring a week ahead, bp starting to elevate. Oh and baby had hiccups the other night very strange feeling.


----------



## Wiggler

Got physio coming up next week for my SPD and I can't wait, fingers crossed I finally get some crutches. Being housebound is no fun at all when the kids want to run around outside :(

Little lady is a fidget, when she is awake she never stops moving and its so lovely to feel. x x x


----------



## Blue eyes 81

:cry: A year ago today we lost our precious baby angel and a piece of our hearts.:cry:

To our baby angel:
Mommy and daddy love and miss you everyday and will never ever
forget you! RIP my love!


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## AllMacsNow

:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: blue eyes x


----------



## shocker

Big hugs hun :hugs: x


----------



## twokiddos

:hugs: hun!!! I hope all our angels are up in heaven having a big playdate! 

AFM... I just got back from my OB appointment and all went well. They had to do an internal exam because of some pain and contractions I've been having. But all is perfect. Cervix is long, high and closed. She recommended a support band for my belly. Has anyone ever used one? Any recommendations on a brand?


----------



## Lulu

:hugs: BlueEyes

Twokiddos glad everything is ok. Don't have any bump band recommendations unfortunately as I didn't use one with my son. 

We had a weekend away last weekend and I was hoping to try and relax and catch up on sleep but it didn't work out that way due to my son being ill the first night and then the next 2 nights being in a caravan it got really cold during the night so Euan ended up in bed with us so I didn't get a great deal of sleep :dohh: 

Bubs was having a quiet day yesterday which is never good for stress levels and having my placenta at the front is really frustrating me grrrr!!!! But we did go to Ikea to look at big boy beds as Euan is still in the cotbed (bed form) and we will need it for the baby and I want to make sure that getting him a new bed is about him and not to make him feel as if he's getting thrown out of his bed for the new baby. I also discovered a new Mamas & Papas store in Edinburgh that I didn't know was there so got to have a look at lovely baby stuff.


----------



## NT123

Today a peanut was due.. Tough to contend with, even the people that know clearly think I should be over it by now... Cried my eyes out last night, hubbie is good with me but tough when dealing with people that have the habit of saying the wrong thing at the wrong time.... :sad2:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

NT123 said:


> Today a peanut was due.. Tough to contend with, even the people that know clearly think I should be over it by now... Cried my eyes out last night, hubbie is good with me but tough when dealing with people that have the habit of saying the wrong thing at the wrong time.... :sad2:

:hugs:
Thinking of you today.


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## debzie

Hugs ladies

Anniversaries and due dates can be sooo tough. 

My due date is coming up for my last loss halloween, also marks a year since we said goodbye to my grandma.


----------



## AllMacsNow

:hugs: to all!

I won't stick around too long today, because I don't usually like to BnB on the weekends... I like to spend my time with my guys while they're home... but I had to come in really quick and do my happy dance :happydance::yipee::headspin::dance::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/

*IT'S V-DAY!!!*

Now, I'm not naive enough to think that today is the end-all-be-all, or that if bubs was born today, there wouldn't be problems. In my chosen field, I've learned more than I ever cared to about babies that are born this early.

But this is a milestone, and a huge one... knowing that if something were to happen, he'd have a chance, and that chance gets better EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. is awesome.

:hugs:

<3


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy v day!


----------



## shocker

Happy V day! :hugs:

Today is Rowans anniversary (my sig is the anniversary of when we found out he had passed, he was brought into the world 5 days later) it is also my nephews anniversary so a sad day in the family. Went to see my sister with a bunch of flowers and a hug, then spent all day in bed relaxing, watching rubbish movies, having a little cry and eating junk food with OH. We set up the changing table and moses basket last night so when we woke up this morning we had an immediate reminder that while he may not be with us he has given us this little man and will always be his guardian angel. Big hugs to everyone going through due dates and anniversaries, it seems a lot of people on this thread have suffered there losses in the last 12 months so are having these for the first time, just wanted to say that they do get easier, you'll never forget and it never goes away but time does heal and eventually you find peace :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

shocker said:


> Happy V day! :hugs:
> 
> Today is Rowans anniversary (my sig is the anniversary of when we found out he had passed, he was brought into the world 5 days later) it is also my nephews anniversary so a sad day in the family. Went to see my sister with a bunch of flowers and a hug, then spent all day in bed relaxing, watching rubbish movies, having a little cry and eating junk food with OH. We set up the changing table and moses basket last night so when we woke up this morning we had an immediate reminder that while he may not be with us he has given us this little man and will always be his guardian angel. Big hugs to everyone going through due dates and anniversaries, it seems a lot of people on this thread have suffered there losses in the last 12 months so are having these for the first time, just wanted to say that they do get easier, you'll never forget and it never goes away but time does heal and eventually you find peace :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day all macs xxx

:hugs: debzie x

:hugs: shocker x 

I have a loss date coming up but I've came to thinking I will celebrate/commiserate my losses every yr on 15th oct baby loss awareness day with 5 losses there's 5 due date 5 loss date 5 bfp dates the list goes on I think if I try to keep all these dates in my head I will exhaust myself x they will always been in my heart an I've made them all a memorial page an printed them out just so "I know" I will never forget x :hugs: to everyone with dates coming up x


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations AllMacs on your v-day, just under 2 weeks til mine and I can't wait.

Hugs to everyone with anniversaries coming up, sometimes it just doesn't get easier :hugs:

Mrskg I didn't know about baby loss awareness day until this month and I think that is a lovely idea. 

We had a very positive second anomaly scan today to have another look at the heart just to make sure all the right bits where in the right place! We had a fantastic look at the baby's face and it didn't look as 'skelton-like' as the last time :lol: we had a great view of the nose, little nostrils and lips. I'm not sure why but it made it seem all the more real :dohh: 

I didn't think I'd been very stressed about the scan beforehand but when we were driving back from the hospital I suddenly felt exhausted and felt as if my shoulders had dropped about 3 inches so I was obviously I lot more uptight than I realised. Think it will be an early night for me tonight, I'm shattered!


----------



## debzie

Hugs shocker.

Mrskg I think I will now do the same for my three losses each month bar three have a painful memory now. 

Happy v day allmacs it feels like such an achievement doesnt it. 

I am 25 weeks today, submitted my maternity leave request form today. That feels soo good. Officially will be starting maternity leave at 36 weeks 7th January but have holidays to take. Will have to put a ticker up I think. Turns out that I now only have 6 weeks to work. Whooo hooo.


----------



## rosebud111

Lots of hugs and prayers to you who are remembering your losses. :hugs:

Congrats to your v-day all macs and everyone else on your good scans! Woohoo debzie only 6 weeks more weeks of work to go! That must feel great! :happydance:

This morning I suddenly felt as if I was going to faint at work. This is the 2nd time I have felt this way in the last 2 weeks. It made me nervous but I hear that this happens sometimes so I will need to keep my blood sugar up and snack often. Another new symptom is the pressure on my bladder! Wow, when I have to go, I have to GO or else Im worried I may have an accident. I am also feeling uncomfortable when Im trying to fall asleep. It feels like LO is laying right on my bladder! Have any of you experienced this? I am also noticing that I really need to move a lot slower and be more careful now. I am really starting to feel like my body is pregnant and that I cant do things they way Im used to doing. Its great though, I get happier and more excited as each day passes! I cant wait for the baby shower in early December and for my LO to arrive in a few months!!!


----------



## shocker

Yes Rosebud definatly! I had to get a big V shaped pillow to help me sleep at night and build a sort of pillow fort :haha: The bladder squishing drives me mad, sometimes i'll go then ten minutes later im dying to go again and i do feel as though i'll have an accident sometimes even when ive just gone! I also now waddle occasionally and have to do things much slower as i really cant walk faster than a snails pace anymore! ive singed my jumper twice on the cooker as i forget my belly is so big and am cooking away and then smell the singed wool! :dohh:

Some of you might remember I had to go back for a second fetal heart scan and had it today so thought i'd update! everything is perfect! They were able to tell us that our little man doesnt have the genetic heart defect and is in perfect health! We are absoloutly on air :cloud9:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awesome news shocker! Congrats!


----------



## NT123

Sounds like good news all round!! I'm 24 weeks today so I guess it's my v day! Seeing midwife tomorrow and hope all is well!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V day x x x


----------



## shocker

Happy V day! :happydance:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy v day!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Happy V Day!

It makes me so happy to see us all getting so far and doing so well :D


----------



## Lulu

Happy V day NT, such an important milestone :)

Shocker - fantastic news that your little man is ok, must be a massive weight off your shoulders :hugs:

I've just realised that I'm 24 weeks the same week as my birthday, can't think of better birthday present to get from my bump!


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day nt x 

Great news shocker x

Lol it's gonna get exciting in here come feb wonder who'll be first x


----------



## shocker

Yes its a massive weight off our shoulders, the whole family was waiting patiently for news and everyone was jumping around the kitchen when we got back! I feel like I can finally relax a bit and have really thrown myself into getting ready for his arrival, like I can actually imagine being a mummy and holding him in my arms at last :cloud9: Its so exciting and fantastic to see everyones bumps becoming viable! Its going to be so amazing come february seeing everyone posting with pics of their lovely rainbow babies! :D


----------



## Diamonddust

Just about to head out to work, it's cold this morning! Wanted to very quickly say good morning, I keep up to date always reading here, such wonderful news for everyone hitting their V days! I'm so pleased for everyone. Shocker as isaid in your journal totally chuffed for you and your family, won't be long till Alex is here safe ad sound in your arms! Xx

AFM having my toast this morning and talking away to little man, he was kicking me in agreement! Today is our V day! Can't believe we've made it!!!! X


----------



## shocker

Happy v day!!! :happydance: sounds like a picture perfect morning :cloud9:


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day diamond xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V day hun! Its my V day today too and another precious milestone :) 

Hope everyone has a lovely day x x x


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day Wiggler xxx


----------



## Diamonddust

Wiggler said:


> Happy V day hun! Its my V day today too and another precious milestone :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day x x x

Thanks my lovely happy V day to you too  xxxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Happy V Day, Diamond and Wiggler!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy V-day ladies!
It's so exciting so many of us have hit or about to hit V-day.
Mine is Sunday and I can't wait to scream it from the roof tops!


----------



## LilyLee

Congrats on all the V days ladies :) such an exciting milestone!

Thought I'd share my latest bump pic - weather is starting to heat up here so enjoying the bump bikini :)
https://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w496/lilylee83/3B025E6D-0383-416D-8E67-B73457C01E70-1468-00000224B5D7AC2D.jpg


----------



## hope88

Congrats everyone on reaching v day its starting to feel real now but i wont believe it until babys in my arms but such a fantastic milestone .


----------



## AllMacsNow

Beautiful bump, Lily! I'm jealous of your weather... it's getting COLD here ;)


----------



## PerpetualMama

lovely bump lilylee :)
I would not dare to put on a bikini in my gargantuane state. It would be laughable :haha:

We're having a hurricane today, windy as all heck...but at least not too cold and power is on still!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: perp hope sandy doesn't give you too much hassle xxx

Afm v day today :happydance:


----------



## LilyLee

That hurricane has been in the news a lot even on the other side of the world. Hope you're keeping safe & dry, and that you don't have any damage to your home xx


----------



## LilyLee

Ooh I just noticed I'm an eggplant! Happy to finally move on from papaya lol.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

PerpetualMama said:


> lovely bump lilylee :)
> I would not dare to put on a bikini in my gargantuane state. It would be laughable :haha:
> 
> We're having a hurricane today, windy as all heck...but at least not too cold and power is on still!

Hope all is well. Watching the news about the after math and it looks like it was super scary.
Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Mrskg said:


> :hugs: perp hope sandy doesn't give you too much hassle xxx
> 
> Afm v day today :happydance:

Happy V-day!


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day +2 to you too blue eyes xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Happy V day :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Happy V-Day, ladies! What a relief that milestone is!

Perpetual, how'd you make out?

Does anyone have any experience with having a 'short cervix'?


----------



## rosebud111

happy v day everyone! my v-day is this friday so happy!


----------



## PerpetualMama

We had a ton of wind, massive rains, and widespread power outages throughout my state and the ones around us. Aside from some missing garage roof shingles, and a big branch hanging precariously in the upper part of our tree, we have no damage. We could not light a fire in the stove for heat since the winds were so strong, but thankfully it did not get too too cold. My house is far enough from the coast that we did not get flooding, and my direct area did not lose power (Thank God! Last year's storm took it for a week!) We only got the outer edges of the storm, as opposed to the direct eye hit further south of us. Still 2 days stuck in the house with all the kids and DH (Whose work was closed) while I TRIED to do homework and study. I think havng them all constantly up my @$$ for 2 days was the worst effect of Sandy :haha:


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Happy V-Day, ladies! What a relief that milestone is!
> 
> Perpetual, how'd you make out?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with having a 'short cervix'?

I do not know what that is?


----------



## Lulu

Morning ladies, just popping on briefly while I'm trying to get ready for work (still sitting with wet hair & need to leave in about 10 min!)

Hope you're all well, I'm very happy that today is v-day for me :happydance: Part of me cant believe I've made it this far, but I'm really happy & relieved to be so far along. Despite having AP I'm feeling regular kicks/punches which are fantastic. We're still debating going for a private gender scan, we didnt do it with my son but a small part of me feels if we knew it would help in getting organised but then I think finding out the gender is about the only surprise left at the end of pregnancy. Cant make up my mind what to do!!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Happy V-day lulu


----------



## AllMacsNow

Happy V Day!

And Perpetual, I'm so glad you came through Sandy ok, and hope this next storm isn't too rough.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day lulu x this is the first time i have found out gender I'm so glad I did ....would say it's saved me loads of money on neutral things but I've just spent it on girlie things :rofl:


----------



## AllMacsNow

:rofl: Mrs. ;)


----------



## Lulu

Mrskg said:


> Happy v day lulu x this is the first time i have found out gender I'm so glad I did ....would say it's saved me loads of money on neutral things but I've just spent it on girlie things :rofl:

I think that's what I'll end up doing if we find out. It's mainly because I'm so impatient! It would be easier to get organised (i.e. buy lots of the right clothes) but its not essential that we find out. I really cant decide what to do :wacko:


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lulu said:


> Mrskg said:
> 
> 
> Happy v day lulu x this is the first time i have found out gender I'm so glad I did ....would say it's saved me loads of money on neutral things but I've just spent it on girlie things :rofl:
> 
> I think that's what I'll end up doing if we find out. It's mainly because I'm so impatient! It would be easier to get organised (i.e. buy lots of the right clothes) but its not essential that we find out. I really cant decide what to do :wacko:Click to expand...

see if baby feels like showing you? Even if you find out, you still have weight and length, birthdate, and who does baby look like to look forward to :winkwink:


----------



## Diamonddust

So happy seeing all of the V days coming and passing, it's totally amazing this wonderful journey we're all on! Today I came into "double digits" 99 days to go till I hopefully meet my little man, his nursery is almost finished (those interested pictures in my journal on page 5 I think) starting to get tired again now, its interesting how many changes we go through, I'd read some of te books but nothing prepared me for everything that's going on! 

I hope everyone is well and love to read up on how everyone is, sorry I don't post as much as I probably should. Xx


----------



## NT123

I know what you mean about all these weeks gone past and good hurdles being passed. I suddenly do feel that my energy levels are slumping again. I'm 26 weeks today... Could sleep for a week! Baby kicks constantly... All good signs x


----------



## Wiggler

99 days to go!

It's my first angels due date today :(


----------



## Diamonddust

NT123 said:


> I know what you mean about all these weeks gone past and good hurdles being passed. I suddenly do feel that my energy levels are slumping again. I'm 26 weeks today... Could sleep for a week! Baby kicks constantly... All good signs x

It's mad how many changes we go through! Happy 26 weeks I'm 26 tomorrow :happy: I know what you mean about active baby! Little man is a right little kick monster! He makes my belly bounce LOL lovely and comforting but highly annoying when I need to sleep an he wants awake kicking time! He reacts to certain people allot more than others, he especially likes my best friend he gets well excited when he hears her!


----------



## Diamonddust

Wiggler said:


> 99 days to go!
> 
> It's my first angels due date today :(

So exciting! 

I'm sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Wiggler said:


> 99 days to go!
> 
> It's my first angels due date today :(

:hugs:


----------



## NT123

Wiggler said:


> 99 days to go!
> 
> It's my first angels due date today :(

Sorry wiggler for how u feel on that horrible day, it's a day U won't forget but maybe helps to reflect and try Focus on ur new Miracle


----------



## Diamonddust

Afternoon ladies, how are you all? This thread is getting very quiet as we all get further and further along! Before we know it Christmas will be here and then we will be meeting out little ones shortly after, I'm getting incredibly nervous and excited!

Me and OH went for a sneaky peek 3D scan on Saturday and it was amazing, to say I'm in love is an understatement! He's totally gorgeous and the spitting image of his daddy (of course I'm biased) either way it was so lovely to see him again!

Hope everyone is doing well and would love to read some updates from you all! Have you started your nurseries yet? Have you been on a shopping spree for baby bits? What bits do you need to get still if any? 

Hope your all well xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wiggler

Aww he is gorgeous!!

We don't need much as we have clothes and other bits left over from my DD, but the other bits we do need we are getting in the January sales as I love a bargain :haha:


----------



## Diamonddust

Wiggler said:


> Aww he is gorgeous!!
> 
> We don't need much as we have clothes and other bits left over from my DD, but the other bits we do need we are getting in the January sales as I love a bargain :haha:

Thanks Wriggler :)

Jan sales is great, I've been getting bits and bobs on eBay, I've had a few cracking bargains! I got his wardrobe still on sale for £300 for £15 that has to be my best bargain so far, I've had a couple of pleasant surprises from mamas and papas things have been in the sale but not marked up! We've had to buy everything, although my friend gave me all of her sons baby clothes so its fair to say this little fella has way more clothes than me and his father put together! Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant bargains! The most pricey thing I have to get this time is the double electric breast pump, I am still looking at them, but so glad OH finally agreed to get me it :haha:


----------



## Diamonddust

Wiggler said:


> Brilliant bargains! The most pricey thing I have to get this time is the double electric breast pump, I am still looking at them, but so glad OH finally agreed to get me it :haha:

I honestly haven't even started looking into those yet, I figured I'd try and BF and if I get on with it/can do it then I would purchase a pump so OH can do some feeds as I do know its a good bonding time, I've bought the bottle set (tommie tippie) and they are suitable for combi feeding, I've also bought a couple of cartons of the pre made milk for my hospital bag just in case (they were on special) and dated till sep 2014 so didn't think it would harm, I'm very nervous about the BF as I'd very much like to be able to do it!


----------



## Wiggler

My OH's bonding time will be baths and nappy changes and cuddles and the odd feed when I am exhausted. 

I used the Tommee Tippee bottles with my 2, they are fab!


----------



## Diamonddust

Wiggler said:


> My OH's bonding time will be baths and nappy changes and cuddles and the odd feed when I am exhausted.
> 
> I used the Tommee Tippee bottles with my 2, they are fab!

That's really good to know! OH bought those I hadn't even really looked into it but its the starter kit with bottles, teats, warmer, steriliser and everything else!


----------



## shocker

Gorgeous pic diamond!! hes such a cutie! :D

We went on a big shopping spree a few weeks back and got most of it, still lots left to get though, we're gonna leave getting a cot or anything until after hes born. We got a little moses basket for the first few weeks and Im having a ridiculous amount of fun restoring his vintage prams and my new project now is making cool covers for his bugaboo aswell! My bumps gotten crazy big in the last few days, im definatly waddling :haha: Hows everyone elses bumps doing?


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies x

diamond your scan pic is gorgeous x

Shocker my bump def a bump now will post today's pic tomorrow x

I'm excited to be in 3rd tri today been a long time coming x I'm relatively organised just a few bits an bobs but most can wait till after Xmas x


----------



## Diamonddust

shocker said:


> Gorgeous pic diamond!! hes such a cutie! :D
> 
> We went on a big shopping spree a few weeks back and got most of it, still lots left to get though, we're gonna leave getting a cot or anything until after hes born. We got a little moses basket for the first few weeks and Im having a ridiculous amount of fun restoring his vintage prams and my new project now is making cool covers for his bugaboo aswell! My bumps gotten crazy big in the last few days, im definatly waddling :haha: Hows everyone elses bumps doing?

Thanks sweets! I did read in your journal about your shopping spree, and saw some of the bits  oh making custom hoods sounds great, I wish I was crafty enough to do things like that, I've ordered some custom bits for little mans zapp! 

I think you journal needs an update with bump pictures!! I'm starting to get pretty big now too, measure 114 cm around (we measure around the bump) just for fun! I've attached a pic LOL the cats like to curl up but he just likes to kick them! 

Can't believe how fast the time is flying by! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> Hi ladies x
> 
> diamond your scan pic is gorgeous x
> 
> Shocker my bump def a bump now will post today's pic tomorrow x
> 
> I'm excited to be in 3rd tri today been a long time coming x I'm relatively organised just a few bits an bobs but most can wait till after Xmas x

YAY for third tri :happydance: I like organised!  bump pic needed


----------



## Mrskg

27 week bump x lol diamond ill have to find measuring tape an see what i am x
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> 27 week bump x lol diamond ill have to find measuring tape an see what i am x

Awwwwwww look at your bump! Yeah ive found it quite fun to see the cm go up, we first did it and it about 1 1/2 months ago and I was 90cm and then 2 days ago I was 114cm, I'm waiting for the stretch marks to appear! Some times I feel my skin stretch when I get up to quickly!


----------



## Mrskg

You might be lucky a not get any I'm one big stretch Mark : rofl: good thing is there's no room for new ones :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Diamond what a cutie. Fab pics.

Loving the bump pics too ladies. Will have to add mine.

I have the travel system sorted and a few more baby clothes to add the the mounti=ain I kept from Emily. We are hoping to move house so nursery etc is on hold for now. I finish work next wednesday as I have all my holidays for this year to take prior to my maternity leave starting. So will hopefully get sorted then.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 052.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrskg

gorgeous bump debzie x hope the move not too stressful for you x

i just wanted to share what i bought for above the cot x it came today i love it :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







kody rainbow 001.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Diamonddust

debzie said:


> Diamond what a cutie. Fab pics.
> 
> Loving the bump pics too ladies. Will have to add mine.
> 
> I have the travel system sorted and a few more baby clothes to add the the mounti=ain I kept from Emily. We are hoping to move house so nursery etc is on hold for now. I finish work next wednesday as I have all my holidays for this year to take prior to my maternity leave starting. So will hopefully get sorted then.

Thanks Debzie :) your bumps looking pretty amazing!! I've started AT&T my annual leave and my ML officially starts on the 7th dec (annual leave until then) as I work outside with no heating and I've well and truley outgrown the uniform it was agreed with HR and my boss that this was the better option! 

I'm bored out of my mind! I need to get on with the nursery but of course I am worried once it is done there will be nothing left to do but twiddle my thumbs! I need to go shopping over the next couple of weeks to finish up the list of things we need! Xx


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> gorgeous bump debzie x hope the move not too stressful for you x
> 
> i just wanted to share what i bought for above the cot x it came today i love it :cloud9:

That really really is so beautiful! Xx


----------



## debzie

mrskg that is so good I love it. 

Diamond I cannot wait to start my annual leave as I have so much to do and no time with work and emily to do it. I also have a feeling that my LO is going to come early I dont know why but I do. Im sure you will find yourself something to occupy yourself.


----------



## NT123

We have absolutely nothing prepared but started the nursery decoration yesterday so that we can order the furniture etc... I don't go on maternity until jan 25th so I know by return after Christmas I'm going to be crawling on my hands and knees towards finishing line! Lol. Just don't want to be sat at home waiting too long!


----------



## hope88

Hi ladies lovely bumps glad everyones doing well i have this horrible preasure pain of an evening down in my vagina area but feels more deeper inside if that makes any sense it makes walking so painful does anyone have this?

Debzie: for some reason i think my little mans going to come early i have no idea why i think this its just a feeling. I heard most women follow the same pattern as there mothers when they go into labour i hope not because mine had to be induced with me and my sibling


----------



## shocker

Mrskg that is so gorgeous! :thumbup:

Hope I had this a few weeks back and have started getting it again the last few days, the midwife said its just when hes in head down position it causes a lot of pressure and it can be painful (trying to walk when he rubs his head off the pelvic bone is agony!) I remember my sister going overdue with her youngest and he was so low down that the day before she was induced she had my nephew waving a chocolate bar between her legs trying to entice him to come out :haha: she said it felt like his head was out sometimes!

Heres my bump today at 30+2 , Im convinced hes going to come early aswell even though everyone i know has gone overdue with their first :dohh: Im just convinced that hes so big and strong he surely wont be able to fit soon :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0389-1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0395-1.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrskg

Nt good for you working so long I'm finishing work 4 weeks today can't come quick enough xx

Hope88 I hope the pressure eases soon xx

Lovely bump shocker x I've always been on time so I'll be shocked if baby comes early :wacko: xx

Really struggling with heartburn today gaviscon and milk are my best friends just now x hope I'm not in for a rough night xxx


----------



## PerpetualMama

been MIA for a while. School has finally slowed its pace a little, so I have a few minutes to read and catch up. Vericose veins (first experience with these!) sent me to the medical supply store for compression stockings which help a lot. DD (20) moved out again so I will actually take over her room for LO and paint it AGAIN (it's only been 7 months since I redid it) in a pale pink. I spent Friday at the fabric store buying hot pink print and black print fabrics for quilts and curtains, which I'm anxious to get into, but not for another 4 weeks when school lets out. All my baby bits are in storage and will come out next weekend when I drag out Christmas decorations. I will not get to go through them until after school lets out, because I get too engrossed in preparations and don't spend enough time on my studies. I have to admit I will sit watching my bump morph for half hour or so while I should be studying. I just have no interest (ugh!)
I expect LO to be late like her 5 older siblings. If my conception dates are right (not a whole lot of question when it happened just a matter of if it happened the day we DTD or 1, 2, 3, or 4 days later), and this will put her around the 16th through the 20th. I was never certain with the others when it happened, but my ultrasound dates confirm this timeframe.
Lovely bump pictures, and that 3D scan picture was AMAZING!!
Hope you all are doing well...28 weeks 3 days along for me, slowly creeping up on 30 weeks...so hard to believe Thanksgiving is over and Christmas will be here soon. I am thouroughly unprepared for little one's arrival :nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely bump pics everyone! I really should try to get a new bump piccy. Will try when OH is home this evening x x x


----------



## AllMacsNow

I am so glad to hear from everyone. Your bumps and baby pics all look gorgeous, and it is so nice to hear everyone moving along and so happy. 

At our appointment at 25 weeks, they noticed that my cervix is 'short' (about half as long as it should be)... which can be an indicator that you're at risk for preterm labor, so they put me on 'restricted activity', and sent us home. 3 weeks later, no change, so they're happy with that. They said that it may be that it's just short, and we'll be fine, especially since my first son didn't come pre-term... but to keep doing what we're doing, which is basically don't lift anything too heavy and stay off my feet 'when I can.' No biggie.

We painted our nursery this weekend. We're going to go with a jungle/monkey theme. We've got the one set of decals to spread around, and once we find a set of monkeys we like, we'll put them all up. We won't have any furniture for another month... my parents are bringing my DS's old stuff from their attic at Christmas time. After that, we'll really feel like we're rolling. My mil/fil bought our stroller/travel system this week too, and we'll get that soon. Exciting :D

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n638/BirdyMac2011/66050_10151359181816617_757951762_n.jpg

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n638/BirdyMac2011/28Icrop.jpg

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n638/BirdyMac2011/28Bcrop.jpg

My husband likes this one the best... he says the baby looks like Emperor Palpatine from Star Wars. LOL
https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n638/BirdyMac2011/28Ecrop.jpg


----------



## Lulu

AllMacs I love the last photo, it's gorgeous! (& I totally get the Star Wars thing too!)

Feel like I'm not been on for ages, various things going on that I won't get into just now, lets just say life is very busy at the moment with a lot of different things going on! I said to DH at the weekend I've love to just have one night where I slept right through and 24 hours without any stress! Anyhoo!!

All your bumps are gorgeous, I haven't taken any bump photos yet, really need to get on to that. But bump has definitely has a bit of stretch over the weekend so I now have a proper looking baby bump (well almost) instead of just looking like I've eaten all the pies :lol:

I'm impressed that you're all get so organised I finally made my first baby purchases over the weekend - a new sleepsuit, pramsuit and a new moses basket which was on offer. Now we really need to get on with getting the baby's room sorted which involves rearranging our bedroom to make a workspace for DH (he works from home) so that'll be fun!!!

It seems surreal to say it but today I'm 27 weeks, officially in the 3rd tri, still feels strange to believe I've gotten this far.


----------



## NT123

Ladies I'm 29 weeks tomorrow and have gained 9.5lbs so far, is this about the average? Bit concerned if this is normal?


----------



## Diamonddust

Haven't a clue about weight gain, I lost so much in the first/early 2nd tri that now in just greatful to be putting it all on, I started off 62 kilos, dropped to 57 kilos and now I am 74 kilos at just shy 29 weeks.... I know now is the time that baby will grow grow grow, I'm just enjoying it all xxx

I finished the nursery at the weekend yay! Well I have the door to paint but I got to tired this weekend after doing the skirting! (Pic added)

Funny how the time is passing by so quickly! It really won't be long at all till we meet our little bundles 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Diamonddust

And the other end, sorry I can only post one picture at a time from my phone x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AllMacsNow

Beautiful, Diamond!

And NT, I'm not sure. I've gained 14ish lbs... but when I look up a tracker, that puts me a bit above where I should be, though they're tracking it at my doc's, and haven't said anything. Check out this link if you're worried... What has your Dr said? 

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator


----------



## Jessica28

I've gained about 14 too. Stayed at 10lb gain for a while so don't stress over it. You gain the most in the last few weeks!


----------



## LilyLee

I've gained 10kg (so 22lbs). I was slim to start with and don't feel I've put on much excess so I'm not stressed, plus OB and midwives have been happy at every apt. My 29 week bump is here:
https://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w496/lilylee83/89CF4906-A9F9-4500-9161-A5BDECA67263-2139-00000292FB2B5EB7.jpg


----------



## LilyLee

Ps, everywhere I've read says that of you are healthy weight to start with, you should aim to gain between 25-35 lbs (11-16kg for any other metric mummas like me!)


----------



## Mrskg

I've put on 28lbs :cry: can't imagine what end result will be xxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Mrs, I don't think there's anything wrong with that. You'll be fine, sweetie. I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## saysib

Not sure how much I've gained, too scared to stand on the scales :blush: My bbs have shot from a 32c to a 36f though so I would imagine a massive portion of weight has gone there :haha:

Gorgeous bumps everyone! 

Love the nurseries guys. So far we have ours painted and emptied of office type stuff and my DH brought down ALL the baby/toddler stuff from my daughter. I'm glad its down so I can look through it, but its so overwhelming the amount of stuff we have!

Anyone else on a manic 'get the house ready for baby spree'? We redecorated our bedroom this weekend, I have paint to do the hallway this week, we've been shopping for a new sofa and emptying the cupbaords and the loft - mostly to make homes for everything that has left the office!! I feel bad for DH that I get halfway through a project and run out of energy so he has to finish it while I 'supervise' but he seems ok with that, for now.

LilyLee, I hadnt realised our boys were due the same day!! I'm excited to have a due date twin :D


----------



## rosebud111

hi ladies! i think i have gained 21 lbs so far. i avoid looking at the scale as much as possible! the nursery is painted and empty so we can start filling it up with her things! the baby shower is this weekend so after that we will start bringing in the furniture. 

i was eating the other day and felt a pain in my back tooth so i think i may have cracked a filling. i go to the dentist today but i am worried. i really didn't want to do any dental work until after she was born. i hope it is a quick fix and nothing serious that requires medication or anything serious. 

my bump is getting big! i think i felt her have the hiccups for the first time yesterday. have any of you experienced this yet? just felt like rhythmic little kicks/spasms lasting for about 10 minutes. i can't wait until february!


----------



## Diamonddust

rosebud111 said:


> hi ladies! i think i have gained 21 lbs so far. i avoid looking at the scale as much as possible! the nursery is painted and empty so we can start filling it up with her things! the baby shower is this weekend so after that we will start bringing in the furniture.
> 
> i was eating the other day and felt a pain in my back tooth so i think i may have cracked a filling. i go to the dentist today but i am worried. i really didn't want to do any dental work until after she was born. i hope it is a quick fix and nothing serious that requires medication or anything serious.
> 
> my bump is getting big! i think i felt her have the hiccups for the first time yesterday. have any of you experienced this yet? just felt like rhythmic little kicks/spasms lasting for about 10 minutes. i can't wait until february!

Ah sounds perfect! I hope you have a lovely shower! 

I've got the dentist on the 10th as I've had enough of my gums bleeding and they say bleeding gums further into pregnancy put you at risk of preeclampsia I'm not sure how true it is but I'm getting them checked to be on the safe side I've been waiting 3 months for my appointment!!

I've felt him hiccup on a few occasions my belly goes nuts (bouncing wise) its very rhythmic like you say and very cute too! X


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks allmacsnow I'm not ol worried I was huge with my other 3 as well just never weighed myself x

Rosebud my baby gets the hiccups all the time its a strange feeling eh! X

Diamond bleeding gums are normal In pregnancy I didn't know it could be related to pre eclampsia x keep us posted x


----------



## PerpetualMama

I've put on over 25 pounds already, would help if I had some work, that always kept me moving and away from too much food. But, the lack of work has helped with getting homework done. 3 more weeks and school is out...yay! I need DH to clean the rug in what will be baby's room, then I'll put a few of her things in there, but not really going to decorate until after she comes, mainly because I'm a wee bit low on cash as well as time. As long as I can clean my room sufficiently enough to rearrange it and fit the bassinet, then I've got a place to lay her down. That will be a relief! I did go to the fabric store on Black Friday and spend all my saved fun money on fabrics in hot pink and black prints so that I can work on a quilt or two and a curtain for hewr room. I WAY over bought, but I will have no problem finding a use for what I ended up with. I am like a junkie when you plop me into the fabric store, I'm completely hopeless! 
I've been up since just after 1 AM, it's now nearly 5. I am heading out into the frigid 30 degree morning to power walk since I have not been able to do so since the day before Thanksgiving. That's probably why I have slept so lousy! My walks help me sleep heavy at night.
I love the nursery pics!
Allmacsnow, the last u/s pic def looks like the emperor from star wars :haha: very good to see nicely formed nose and lips though!


----------



## Diamonddust

Mrskg said:


> Thanks allmacsnow I'm not ol worried I was huge with my other 3 as well just never weighed myself x
> 
> Rosebud my baby gets the hiccups all the time its a strange feeling eh! X
> 
> Diamond bleeding gums are normal In pregnancy I didn't know it could be related to pre eclampsia x keep us posted x

Oh I know its normal but what's happening with mine can't possibly be normal, (sorry for TMI) but I wake up with blood dried teeth and lips, look like a blooming vampire! My gums are incredibly sore and when I brush my teeth the sink looks like I've had a massacre in it! I hate how long my dentist have made me wait! I thought it may have been gingervitis (also common in pregnancy) but I got the mouthwash for that MONTHS ago and it's helped not even a little bit! Will let you know what he says on the 10th! Xx


----------



## Diamonddust

PerpetualMama said:


> I've put on over 25 pounds already, would help if I had some work, that always kept me moving and away from too much food. But, the lack of work has helped with getting homework done. 3 more weeks and school is out...yay! I need DH to clean the rug in what will be baby's room, then I'll put a few of her things in there, but not really going to decorate until after she comes, mainly because I'm a wee bit low on cash as well as time. As long as I can clean my room sufficiently enough to rearrange it and fit the bassinet, then I've got a place to lay her down. That will be a relief! I did go to the fabric store on Black Friday and spend all my saved fun money on fabrics in hot pink and black prints so that I can work on a quilt or two and a curtain for hewr room. I WAY over bought, but I will have no problem finding a use for what I ended up with. I am like a junkie when you plop me into the fabric store, I'm completely hopeless!
> I've been up since just after 1 AM, it's now nearly 5. I am heading out into the frigid 30 degree morning to power walk since I have not been able to do so since the day before Thanksgiving. That's probably why I have slept so lousy! My walks help me sleep heavy at night.
> I love the nursery pics!
> Allmacsnow, the last u/s pic def looks like the emperor from star wars :haha: very good to see nicely formed nose and lips though!

Looking forward to seeing what you make with the fabrics I'm not very crafty and certainly can't sew! I'm getting my nan to help me make a cushion over for the rocking chair and hoping I can convince her to blackout line the curtains for me! 

Power walk.... I hate walking more so now I swear when I walk he pushes his head right down to make me need a wee!! X


----------



## Diamonddust

Bump pic today 29 + 1 x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wiggler

Aww lovely bump :cloud9:

Less than 11 weeks to go, and I am so excited, not only do I have my beautiful new daughter to look forward to, but also waving goodbye to this stupid SPD finally! Kind of dreading the physio though :haha:


----------



## Diamonddust

Wiggler said:


> Aww lovely bump :cloud9:
> 
> Less than 11 weeks to go, and I am so excited, not only do I have my beautiful new daughter to look forward to, but also waving goodbye to this stupid SPD finally! Kind of dreading the physio though :haha:

Sooo exciting isn't it! I can't wait for him to arrive! Lets get Xmas and New Years out of the way and before you know it...... Xx


----------



## Lulu

Saysib - We are in the early days of 'getting the house ready' mode. Last few weekends have been spent going through all DS's baby clothes, sorting them into neutral piles, then into age groups then sorting through all the 'boy' clothes into age groups. I had forgotten just how much stuff we had! 

Now we need to start clearing out the spare room/office to turn it into baby's room and rearrange our room to make some space for DH to have a little office. Feels like so much to do and so little time to do it in :wacko:

PM I know what you mean about getting loose in a fabric shop. I really need to contain myself at times, which is why I haven't been to one in a while :lol: I'm thinking about treating myself to a new sewing machine with some money I've been left from my grandad but I can't make up my mind if I should or not. Seems like a bit of a frivoulous expense when there are so many other things we need just now!

On a better note I've decided to have a private scan - so Sunday afternoon we will hopefully find out what our bump is!! Nervous and excited all at the same time :wacko:


----------



## Lulu

Quick update following our scan this afternoon ................................. we are officially team pink!!!! Think I'm still in a state of shock :lol: I have been secretly hoping for a girl since out 12 week scan when I saw 3 little lines when everything was being checked but had talked myself out of it as we already have a boy so was convincing myself there was more chance of us having another boy. 

We still like the girls name we had chosen when pregnant with our son, so by the end of Feb we will have little Megan Hannah with us. Having a girl and choosing this name is so special to me as my mum, who was called Margaret, passed away when I was 20 so I've missed having her here for so many things that I feel I need to honour her memory. It seems a bit odd but I already feel closer to my mum & my baby girl:cloud9:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Lulu said:


> Quick update following our scan this afternoon ................................. we are officially team pink!!!! Think I'm still in a state of shock :lol: I have been secretly hoping for a girl since out 12 week scan when I saw 3 little lines when everything was being checked but had talked myself out of it as we already have a boy so was convincing myself there was more chance of us having another boy.
> 
> We still like the girls name we had chosen when pregnant with our son, so by the end of Feb we will have little Megan Hannah with us. Having a girl and choosing this name is so special to me as my mum, who was called Margaret, passed away when I was 20 so I've missed having her here for so many things that I feel I need to honour her memory. It seems a bit odd but I already feel closer to my mum & my baby girl:cloud9:

Awe, congrats on team pink.


----------



## NT123

Welcome to team pink blue eyes x


----------



## Diamonddust

Congrats on team pink LuLu! Super pleased for you


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats on team pink, Lulu, and what a beautiful name! It's lovely when they really mean something special like that.


----------



## Diamonddust

Just had to share these the CUTEST (In my own opinion) shoes ever! I love them! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats lulu an such a lovely tribute to your mum :hugs:

Love the shoes diamond x


----------



## Lulu

Diamond those are cracking shoes! Do you know what size they go up too? I know of a little boy who would love those :lol:

I'm hoping for a better nights sleep tonight, DS has a respiratory infection symptoms similar to croup and last night was horrendous. We ended up at the out of hours gp at 2am so didn't get a lot of sleep.


----------



## shocker

Diamonddust said:


> Just had to share these the CUTEST (In my own opinion) shoes ever! I love them! X

SNAP! I saw these a few weeks ago and had to get them, we got the little matching jumper aswell and this morning the postman brought baby vans with skull and crossbones on them and a ramones babygro!! SO CUTE! Half his stuff is skull and crossbones type stuff and the other half is like these really old fashioned rompers hahaha i just cant stop buying silly little outfits!

Hope your DS is better soon Lulu :hugs:


----------



## Diamonddust

Lulu said:


> Diamond those are cracking shoes! Do you know what size they go up too? I know of a little boy who would love those :lol:
> 
> I'm hoping for a better nights sleep tonight, DS has a respiratory infection symptoms similar to croup and last night was horrendous. We ended up at the out of hours gp at 2am so didn't get a lot of sleep.

Lulu I'm pretty sure they go up to 12 months, they are from Tesco not expensive £4 and they are soft pram shoes! 

I hope little one feels better soon and that you will get a better nights sleep xx


----------



## Diamonddust

shocker said:


> Diamonddust said:
> 
> 
> Just had to share these the CUTEST (In my own opinion) shoes ever! I love them! X
> 
> SNAP! I saw these a few weeks ago and had to get them, we got the little matching jumper aswell and this morning the postman brought baby vans with skull and crossbones on them and a ramones babygro!! SO CUTE! Half his stuff is skull and crossbones type stuff and the other half is like these really old fashioned rompers hahaha i just cant stop buying silly little outfits!
> 
> Hope your DS is better soon Lulu :hugs:Click to expand...

I didn't see a matching jumper :( I do have a gap baby grow/t shirt all in one for him that has skull and cross bones on but I don't think he has any others, I got sidetracked by the tigga stuff so he has quiet a few disney bits and I came across a cute mickey set in TK Maxx (really cute) I can't stop buying either I'm having to remind myself of how much 0-3 stuff we have, so I've been getting 3-6 and now I've bought to much of that heading up to 6-12 lol xx


----------



## Lulu

How are we all doing ladies? 

I'm fighting the urge to start buying lots of really cute little girl clothes I''ve seen recently. Must get Christmas out of the way first! Really not very organised this year at all. Plus we haven't told anyone the baby's gender yet I'm paranoid that if I buy something in a shop someone will spot me!!!!

I'm trying to get ready to go out tonight, Christmas meal with my work colleagues and I'm really looking forward to it. I'm knackered already but it should be good:)


----------



## Jessica28

Baby shower day for me!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

I hope you have a great time, Jessica!


----------



## shocker

Ooooh exciting jessica let us know how it goes!

My little man has been misbehaving, got an infection and he tried to become a december baby! hes had injections to strengthen his lungs and im getting various injections and IVs to sort out the infection but all looks well now havnt had anymore contractions and the steroids have turned him into some sort of super strong hulk baby as his movements are quite painful now like hes wearing iron boots! Was hoping to get out today as im feeling better and honestly really bored but stuck in til monday, wish i'd packed my hospital bag or even brought my maternity notes with me when I decided to travel 3 hours away from my own maternity hospital earlier this week to do some christmas shopping with OH :dohh:


----------



## Mrskg

hope you had a lovely day jessica x

shocker glad baby staying put for a wee while longer must have been scary :hugs:

here's my 29 week bump pic x my (3rd) new pram :rofl: x my 28 week scan x plaque for above cot x
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks xmas 12 pram 009.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0









29 weeks xmas 12 pram 048.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









28 week scan 001.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









28 week scan 002.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









kody rainbow 001.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## staceyful

I've just found this thread, a little late but I'd love to join :) I had my first miscarraige last year when I was 19, I didn't know I was pregnant as I'd just started taking the pill and thought that was the reason for not having a period :/ Then in November I was taken to hospital after extremely heavy bleeding and discovered I was around 13 weeks pregnant! Unfortunately 2 days later blood tests showed my hcg was decreasing and I had miscarried. I never really thought about kids before this but it made me realise how much I wanted a baby after losing mine. I got pregnant again in January and went for a scan in March at 7+5 after a very small bleed and discovered baby had no heartbeat and stopped growing at 6+3! Then in May I got pregnant again and was sure I was going to lose the baby but I am now 29+4 and expecting my baby girl on 21st February :)


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome stacy x sorry for your losses but your rainbow will more than meake up for all your heartache xxx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Welcome, Stacey! I'm glad you found us. I'm so sorry for your losses, but we're almost there this time! :hugs:


----------



## NT123

Welcome Stacey! If u are anything like the rest of us ur just starting to get ur head around the whole idea of it actually happening this time and starting to get bits ready for baby... At 30 weeks ( nearly 31 ) I barely have anything organised but lots of ladies are very organised by now!


----------



## staceyful

Thanks everyone :) Yeah I'm really unorganised I've been buying things but then just storing them away so have a whole house to redecorate before she's here! Have any of you chosen names yet? we're calling our little girl Halle :) x


----------



## NT123

We have a few names, Avery Quinn, lilah grace or Sophia grace at the moment but I'm not 100% on any of them as yet! We have the nursery furniture arriving soon and have decorated the nursery so hoping to be getting straight so we can buy the actual essentials fairly soon! I still have not let any clothes in the house as yet as have not felt ready...


----------



## Lulu

Welcome Stacey, sorry for your losses :hugs: Your rainbow will make up for your pain.

NT I'm so not organised. The room that will be baby's room is still full of my husband's work stuff (he works from home) & my craft things so we haven't even started to decorate. No where near it. Luckily we still have big things from my son, like the pram but nothing else. I have bought a pram suit in white & a striped babygro in neutral colour, felt I needed to buy something for this baby.

But now we know we're having a girl, I want to eBay all our baby boy clothes then buy loads of girl stuff :lol:


----------



## EchoMyke

I know I'm a bit late but I just happened to stumble across this site today. You all seem like such a caring group of ladies and honestly, I could use the support and optimism in general. I lost my son a little over a year ago at 39 weeks. This pregnancy has me hopeful but terrified as I will not even be allowed to carry this one to that point. Every day in itself is a milestone and I've been battling my nesting instincts for fear of jinxing things with this Little Critter.


----------



## EchoMyke

Some days are tougher than others but I've noticed that this time around I experience panic attacks, which I've never been subject to before. Just wondering who else has been dealing with similar things.


----------



## shocker

Welcome stacey Halle is a gorgeous name! I had my loss when i was 18 so we were similar ages, losing him made me realise how much I wanted to be a mum aswell, I think its very difficult to cope with the very different circumstances of losing an unplanned pregnancy while your young, especially as I know many people around me felt that I should be "happy you have your life back" and had several people tell me i should feel that way and that it was a "lucky escape", it used to upset me a lot.

Echomyke Im so sorry for your loss :hugs: theres a group on here for woman who have suffered later losses that you might find a little more useful, im not saying all losses arent incredibly difficult just that i lost rowan at 14+4 and that was so difficult, I cant imagine how hard it was getting to 39 weeks and all the extra anxiety that coming to the end of the third tri must bring for you so it might be helpful to speak to ladies who've been through it. I have panic attacks when I cant feel him moving, ive had to start using inhalers again even though i havnt had an asthma attack for years because i work myself up and find it so hard to breathe, i am militant about counting his kicks twice a day and also have a home doppler but it doesnt alleviate the stress very much at this stage. I think its natural to feel your going to 'jinx' things, but do remember, the fact that they wont let you carry to that point is good as it means that when he/she (do you know what your having?) is nicely cooked they will make sure that you have the best monitoring and take no risks in getting him/her out as safely and quickly as possible :hugs:
Here is the other thread aswell if you want a look
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...te-loss-stillbirth-neonatal-loss-sids-21.html

Im out of hospital at last and banned from travelling anymore, did all my christmas shopping online while i was in so just hoping now that the post isnt delayed or no one will get anything! :haha: cant believe its nearly 33 weeks now, wish i had a fast forward button! never been so anxious to get christmas over and done with in my life!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Glad to hear you are home and doing well shocker.


----------



## EchoMyke

Thank you for pointing out that other group. I'm very new to this posting thing. I thought i was doing well in learning to navigate Facebook lol. I was particularly interested with this group of ladies because we're due in February, it's niceto have people going through what you're going through physically as well as mentally. Perhaps i should clarify a little bit, this is my fourth pregnancy. The other two before stillbirth were list early on. I will say this much, loss is loss. It's always devastating. Initially i was just hoping that everything about this pregnancy would be different, and thankfully, much of it has been. If it weren't for my history i wouldn't need to see the high risk doctors that I've been visiting, things have been going that smoothly  in answer to your question it's a boy, and he's been playing catch up and growing rapidly. I carry small, but he went from 10th percentile to 17th and now he's at 39th. It's not completely set in stone, but i want to name him Riot James. James is in both mine and my boyfriend's family and i just like Riot because it's different and fits his very active personality! ;-)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Echo, welcome to our little group. I am so sorry for your losses, but glad you've found us. It's a great group of women, and I'm so glad that it exists. You're right, it's definitely nice to have women who basically know right where you're at physically and mentally, all at the same time. 

Most of us have moved past the time frame when we had our losses, so some of the anxiety is easing for most of us, and we're starting to really believe that things will be ok this time. I can imagine that isn't really necessarily the case for you, though, and hope that we can be here for you as you go through everything. 

I am glad to hear that you're being watched so closely by your docs, so that everything will go smoothly for you, and Riot will make a beautiful healthy addition to your family.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Been up since 3 AM to pee. Way too much going on in my head. I still cannot believe I will have a little one here in just over 2 months. Even though she is awake and bopping around in there, even though I see her on the scans and waddle like a penguin...I cannot wrap my brain around it.
5 more classes for school and I'm finally done with this bulls#!t. I'm not sure what I'll do from here on out school-wise, but I plan on thinking about that after Christmas. This has been the worst semester for school ever, and my heart is not in this program anymore. I'm not sure if it's only because of the pregnancy or if it's the combination of all the crap the professors and department heads or fellow students have put me through (not that the teachers have been mean, just disorganized and way too laid back for my learning style). Finals next week so I have a lot of studying to do...counting down my days to freedom!
I had a scare on Friday, woke up to bloody discharge reminiscent of what I saw with the start of labor with my last 3. It also brought back all the horror of my miscarriage so I was a bit of a weepy wreck. Doc fit me in right away (my appt wasn't til 4 PM but I got in at 9:30 AM) and found me to be closed up tight with no dialation. She sent me in for my 3rd tri scan and my placenta is plenty out of the way now! Sonographer confirmed girl, and she's measuring pretty much right on spot (minus a couple days) and weighing in approx 3 lbs 6 oz . Sonographer also checked cervical length but he said nothing to me. I am obviously NOT in labor, and I have to assume everything was fine because my OB never called (even though she said she would either way). The conclusion is that my bleeding was cervical, and most likely due to being seriously sensitive since I had a LEEP procedure done 5 years ago to remove pre-cancerous cells. I worked 4 days in a row after having about a month off of work, and I pushed myself so hard...I way overdid it, so now I know what happens :/.
Took DH in for his vasectomy yesterday. He was so nervous, and I didn't feel too terrible for him at the time since it's his choice (and nothing compared t the horrors I've been through down there)...but they had a few minor complications during the procedure so now his poor sack is all bruised and he hasn't slept for the pain (He IS actually asleep right now, but was wide awake when I got up at 3 AM. I'm typing lights out in the kitchen). Guess I gotta baby him a little today. I truly am grateful not to have had to do it myself, and I was completely at peace with Anneliese being our last. I am so tired, and way too old to do this all again. One day I will enjoy grandbabies!!


----------



## EchoMyke

Yesterday i was fortunate enough to run into a girlfriend of mine that i hadn't seen in awhile. I've been feeling kind of down and lonely lately and not at all prepared for this little guy. She gave me the sweetest gift, a picture frame where it keeps one picture in the center and has little spots along the edges to put a new photo for each month. Haven't received much for this one because i still had so many things left over from expecting the last. I don't plan on having a baby shower until he's about 6 weeks old and have thought I'd just make due with what i have. However, that little gesture, something new just for this baby. Not something saved from the child that should have been, really made me feel warm and fuzzy about things. And made that feeling of hope bubble up a bit more. I'm scared to be excited but every time i feel him kick, squirm or roll it brings a sense of reassurance. Even if he is keeping me up at night or beating up my bladder lol.


----------



## EchoMyke

Yesterday i was fortunate enough to run into a girlfriend of mine that i hadn't seen in awhile. I've been feeling kind of down and lonely lately and not at all prepared for this little guy. She gave me the sweetest gift, a picture frame where it keeps one picture in the center and has little spots along the edges to put a new photo for each month. Haven't received much for this one because i still had so many things left over from expecting the last. I don't plan on having a baby shower until he's about 6 weeks old and have thought I'd just make due with what i have. However, that little gesture, something new just for this baby. Not something saved from the child that should have been, really made me feel warm and fuzzy about things. And made that feeling of hope bubble up a bit more. I'm scared to be excited but every time i feel him kick, squirm or roll it brings a sense of reassurance. Even if he is keeping me up at night or beating up my bladder lol.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Merry Christmas ladies.


----------



## debzie

Hope all.you lovely ladies had a good Christmas. I did no work for once as I hav worked the last few. Downton the day wirh my patents,bro and SIS in law and all the kids. Can't wait until next year to have my lo crawling about too. 

As far as my pregnancy is concerned just now starting to feel tired. Feet abd legs are swollen heartburn us continuous. Wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## shocker

Hope everyone had a good christmas!! Been in and out of hospital for the last month with hyperemesis getting worse again, turns out i'll be having a january baby as theyre inducing then! Cant believe its getting so close!! :D


----------



## PerpetualMama

I'm free! School is out!
Hope you all had a good Christmas!
Echo: I was surprised to get 3 big boxes full of little girlie clothes from my dad and step mom Christmas eve. It was like a mini baby shower. Eveything I have for her so far is a hand-me down. It is time for me to start organizing everything now that Christmas and school are over. It DOES feel good to get something just for this little one. I cannot imagine what you have gone through. My loss was early on, and it pains me to think of a loss so close to birth, that is my big fear.
Shocker: are you excited to be induced early?
My doc told me she will not let me go overdue for long. I'm hoping LO comes a little early, but I'm not counting on it given my track record


----------



## EchoMyke

PerpetualMama: I'm so happy that you got those new goodies! it's so nice to see things coming together, like it's own little affirmation that everything will be okay. My sister sent me the bassinet I'd been wanting and a couple other things. Feels sort of surreal to see it in my bedroom all ready for baby. Nice, but surreal. The nesting instinct has been a tough battle in this house but I've been trying to hold off since maternity leave is only another week or two away and I'll have plenty of time at home then. My Mama is coming to stay with me for a bit so there goes my plans for an actual nursery since she'll need that bedroom but i wouldn't have it any other way  
Shocker: have they given you an actual date yet? And are you all set up for your little bundle? I know none of us can really wait to be done with pregnancy and be where we get to meet our babies face to face but going early must feel overwhelming. 

Hope everybody had a wonderful Christmas! Ours was fantastic!


----------



## shocker

Awww i think theres nothing better than the feeling of someone recognising your little person, it really helps it all sink in and helps on the nervous/scared days because here is there stuff and they are really going to use it and be home with you if that makes sense? Having some things set up around the house is lovely it makes me smile going into a room and seeing something of his! Its fantastic that your mom is coming to visit! and i know my sister told me that when she had her daughter after she lost her son at a few days old she couldnt bare to have nursery because she wanted her to be near her at all times so it was quite some time before my niece was put into her own room but it helped them get through the first few months and thats all that matters!

Yeah I am definatly excited to be induced early, he had his steroid shots for his lungs weeks ago and have been told hes absoloutly thrived weight wise recently which i find mad considering ive gone the opposite and been losing weight again, but hes resilient so getting his nourishment from wherever he can and its very reassuring to hear hes a little chunky monkey even measuring a week ahead! They have said it will be 25th january, thats the date theyre hoping for as the best outcome but they'll be reviewing it weekly til then. To be honest its the first time i dont feel overwhelmed this entire time, i have the end in sight and feels like im coming to the end of a marathon because im not worried about the birth, ive already told them my birth plan is to get him out as safely as possible and everything else is irrelevant to me, i just want the sickness to end so I can get my strength back and be a proper mummy! We're not all set at all, we havnt bought a single nappy yet but we have most of the main bits and anything else OH will be sent out for, i used to panic about us not being ready but at this point he has a place to sleep and be changed and clothes so hes all he really needs and the rest can come later


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> Awww i think theres nothing better than the feeling of someone recognising your little person, it really helps it all sink in and helps on the nervous/scared days because here is there stuff and they are really going to use it and be home with you if that makes sense? Having some things set up around the house is lovely it makes me smile going into a room and seeing something of his! Its fantastic that your mom is coming to visit! and i know my sister told me that when she had her daughter after she lost her son at a few days old she couldnt bare to have nursery because she wanted her to be near her at all times so it was quite some time before my niece was put into her own room but it helped them get through the first few months and thats all that matters!
> 
> Yeah I am definatly excited to be induced early, he had his steroid shots for his lungs weeks ago and have been told hes absoloutly thrived weight wise recently which i find mad considering ive gone the opposite and been losing weight again, but hes resilient so getting his nourishment from wherever he can and its very reassuring to hear hes a little chunky monkey even measuring a week ahead! They have said it will be 25th january, thats the date theyre hoping for as the best outcome but they'll be reviewing it weekly til then. To be honest its the first time i dont feel overwhelmed this entire time, i have the end in sight and feels like im coming to the end of a marathon because im not worried about the birth, ive already told them my birth plan is to get him out as safely as possible and everything else is irrelevant to me, i just want the sickness to end so I can get my strength back and be a proper mummy! We're not all set at all, we havnt bought a single nappy yet but we have most of the main bits and anything else OH will be sent out for, i used to panic about us not being ready but at this point he has a place to sleep and be changed and clothes so hes all he really needs and the rest can come later

I have not been on much...are they inducing you because of you being so sick all the time?

I have the boxes of baby stuff all out, but have yet to have a chance to go through them. I am not prepared at all for her arrival. I'm sure a day of concentrating on just that would help. She's still about 7 to 8 weeks away -giving my history of late babies, and my doc's assurances that she won't let me go over by much. Ordinarily I'm a staunch believer in letting the baby come when it's ready, but at my age I am worried for her safety and just want her here safe and sound. I am enjoying the last 2 months of being pregnant and trying to memorize every moment since this is definitely my last.


----------



## EchoMyke

Hello ladies!
I went in this afternoon to my o.b.'s office for my first non stress test only to be told by my midwife that I've got an angry uterus. No surprise there, i told them around 28 weeks that my BH's had kicked into high gear in both frequency and intensity, not really painful but sometimes uncomfortable. They had my cervix checked by the specialists at my 29 week ultrasound and all looked normal. After seeing it on paper my midwife decided to check my cervix herself and turns out I'm 2cm dilated. I was then sent to the hospital for further monitoring. They did another ultrasound to check length and thickness of my cervix and it's shortened to where I'm not quite in preterm labor, but I'm borderline. I was given a shot to stop contractions, which seems to have slowed things down but not quite completely alleviated things so far. And another shot of steroids to help baby's lungs mature. They've kept me overnight and are wanting to do some more tests tomorrow. Will keep you all updated as i won't be able to rest much here in the hospital anyway lol. He doesn't like the monitors... Keeps kicking at them and waking me  On a very personal reassuring note for me, i feel my caregivers are doing everything in their power this time around to take care of the both of us. Really works at restoring my trust. And seeing how this little guy's heartbeat reacts to each and every tiny contraction is some major peace of mind regardless of the rest of this craziness.


----------



## shocker

Perpetual yeah they are, its been getting worse since 30 weeks so at this point im constantly having to get fluids and anti emetics through IV and even then it doesnt stop me being sick or feeling faint, they mentioned a possible section but im hoping it wont be necessary as ive heard that you can just summon up the strength for childbirth no matter how exhausted you are, i think its more to do with my blood pressure constantly being so low though that theyve mentioned that though. Im in again at the moment but at least i had christmas at home and my consultant will be back again monday for a chat so looking forward to seeing what she says! It could be that your last one surprises you by being just on time!! hehehe 

Echomyke sounds like you've got a great team looking after you and so fantastic that you are comfortable with their care and feel reassured, i think this is incredibly important! Its great that hes kicking off the monitors hehehe it always makes me giggle when they do that! I was given the injections and steroids at the end of the 31st week and am still here, another friend of mine had hers at 28 weeks and has just had her little man at 36 weeks so they are very good, im sure the steroids gave him some super human strength though as his kicks went into hyper gear after :haha: Please let us know how you get on tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## PerpetualMama

EchoMyke said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went in this afternoon to my o.b.'s office for my first non stress test only to be told by my midwife that I've got an angry uterus. No surprise there, i told them around 28 weeks that my BH's had kicked into high gear in both frequency and intensity, not really painful but sometimes uncomfortable. They had my cervix checked by the specialists at my 29 week ultrasound and all looked normal. After seeing it on paper my midwife decided to check my cervix herself and turns out I'm 2cm dilated. I was then sent to the hospital for further monitoring. They did another ultrasound to check length and thickness of my cervix and it's shortened to where I'm not quite in preterm labor, but I'm borderline. I was given a shot to stop contractions, which seems to have slowed things down but not quite completely alleviated things so far. And another shot of steroids to help baby's lungs mature. They've kept me overnight and are wanting to do some more tests tomorrow. Will keep you all updated as i won't be able to rest much here in the hospital anyway lol. He doesn't like the monitors... Keeps kicking at them and waking me  On a very personal reassuring note for me, i feel my caregivers are doing everything in their power this time around to take care of the both of us. Really works at restoring my trust. And seeing how this little guy's heartbeat reacts to each and every tiny contraction is some major peace of mind regardless of the rest of this craziness.

Please keep us posted :hugs: Hoping all goes well and he gets to stay put as long as he needs to to be safe <3


----------



## EchoMyke

So fat everything's fine. The test they ran came up negative so they're not as worried about my going into preterm labor but it's not ruled out because of the cervical changes they've seen so I'm on pelvic rest and have been told to take it easy. Will do so long as that means Riot stays put and we stay out of the hospital for extended stays for a few more weeks. The doctor said that after 34 weeks I can go back to my usual life a bit more, won't need to be as cautious. Although, by that time my Mama will be here to help me out with things and I doubt she'll let me do very much. She's just as anxious for this baby to arrive fat and healthy as I am lol.


----------



## Diamonddust

Happy new year lovelies! Seems I've missed out on loads! Hardly get on now days I'm keeping myself so busy with being off work now and just preparing the house, we've officially got everything we could possibly need and I'm pretty much ready for him to come, no sleep and constant heartburn is crap! And we won't get into the leg cramps! Can't grumble really! 

Shocker - I'm so sorry your having to go through all of this I have been reading up on your journal, hoping to find some free time to write to you soon! Can't wait to hear te news of Alex's arrival and your speedy recovery!

Perpetual Mama - sounds like everything is coming along for you now, when do you return to school? Have you sewn the bedding yet? Can't wait to see your creations!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Diamonddust said:


> Happy new year lovelies! Seems I've missed out on loads! Hardly get on now days I'm keeping myself so busy with being off work now and just preparing the house, we've officially got everything we could possibly need and I'm pretty much ready for him to come, no sleep and constant heartburn is crap! And we won't get into the leg cramps! Can't grumble really!
> 
> Shocker - I'm so sorry your having to go through all of this I have been reading up on your journal, hoping to find some free time to write to you soon! Can't wait to hear te news of Alex's arrival and your speedy recovery!
> 
> Perpetual Mama - sounds like everything is coming along for you now, when do you return to school? Have you sewn the bedding yet? Can't wait to see your creations!

I start an on-line class in 3 weeks that has absolutely nothing to do with the ultrasound program. I'm going off in a completely different direction to see if I like it better. I'm not sure if I will return to u/s or not. I actually have to write a letter of withdrawal and submit it to the head of u/s sometime next week. 
I have not even touched the fabric, with school just ending, then Christmas...no time. I have been cleaning out my room to make room for the baby's bassinet, and trying to declutter and dejunk the house. I hope to get to the quilting by the time she arrives or maybe sometime shortly after that. DD (22) now tells me she may not move to Nevada, which means her room won't be vacated, which means I can't take it over, which makes the plans for the nursery on the top floor unrealistic. We've also been considering a move-buying a house- but after the weekend we've had I'm not sure I even want to get into such a major endeavor :nope:
For now I am getting off the computer, taking out my dogs, and starting back in on cleaning the house. DS (6) is home with a bad cold (again..5th one since the start of school). Hoping to still get something done!

Echo, glad your LO seems to be staying put :)


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, haven't been on for a while but thought I'd update- currently in hospital after a fluid leak this morning + bloody show. Scan shows still plenty of fluid around baby, so need to stay overnight to see if I leak any more, otherwise can go home tomorrow although they may not let me go past 37 weeks. Bit of excitement for an otherwise non-eventful pregnancy. Both me & bub are fine so no reason to worry. Will update again tomorrow x


----------



## PerpetualMama

LilyLee said:


> Hi ladies, haven't been on for a while but thought I'd update- currently in hospital after a fluid leak this morning + bloody show. Scan shows still plenty of fluid around baby, so need to stay overnight to see if I leak any more, otherwise can go home tomorrow although they may not let me go past 37 weeks. Bit of excitement for an otherwise non-eventful pregnancy. Both me & bub are fine so no reason to worry. Will update again tomorrow x

getting down to the wire then :) keep us posted!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So glad you and your lo are ok lily!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Glad that everything seems to be going ok, Echo and Lily... will be thinking of/praying for both of you.

Shocker, I'm sorry your MS is so bad again. That's really awful. I'm glad they're watching you, though, and taking care of everything they need to. I wonder if any of the rest of us will be early too, and end up Jan. babies after all... sounds like Lily might.

Perpetual, it sounds like you've had a crazy busy few weeks. I hope you find what you're looking for in your schooling, and that things work out for the best, whatever that means, for your eldest DD.

AFM, I'm starting to panic that we're not ready... I have had 4 cousins pregnant at this same time... 2 have delivered, one's due in a few weeks, and the other a month after us. They were all super anxious to have their babies, and wanted them as soon as they could after that 37 week mark. Me, not so much. Don't get me wrong, I can't WAIT to meet him. But I still feel like I've got tons to do, and would rather that he stay in there and bake for as long as possible, to reduce complications and whatnot.


----------



## LilyLee

Thanks ladies for your kind words.
As at last night the dr seemed to think I'd be going home in the morning as I had no more leaking and scan showed heaps of fluid, but it's 4am here now and just had another gush when I went to get up to go to the bathroom, so we'll see what he says when he's in in a few hours. Trying to just get a couple more hours sleep now but it's hard with so much on my mind.

AllMacsNow- I know what you mean I am not 100% prepared for this! I was meant to finish work tomorrow and have 5 more weeks to get organized amd relaxed! Oh well, whatever happens happens! 

Much love ladies xx will update again when the rest of the hospital is awake x


----------



## rosebud111

Lily - So glad to hear everything is fine. How exciting at the same time that your LO will be here soon! 

The same goes for all of us, I can't believe it's almost here!!!!! It's been quite a journey filled with every emotion I can think of. Especially all of the worrying in the beginning. I just want to fast forward to having my baby in my arms already! These last few weeks are going to be filled with anxiousness! 

Keep all the updates coming ladies. Love reading how everyone is coming along. :happydance::flower:


----------



## PerpetualMama

part of me is ready any time now (although she probably isn't), the other part is perfectly fine waiting a little longer. I have nothing washed or really ready for her arrival, but I'm rather uncomfortable and anxious to meet her. If I knew she wouldn't be overdue like my other 5, I'd gladly wait a few more weeks to meet her without complaining. I just dread going over my 6 more weeks. At least my doctor won't let me go over too much. I usually want them to come on their own but at my age I am more worried for her safety.

Lily, good luck! I hope it all goes well for you and your little one!


----------



## Lulu

Happy New Year ladies, just been catching up on all the news. Echo, Shocker & Lily, fingers crossed everything is ok now and babies stay cooking for a little while longer.

The run up to Christmas for me was pretty busy with one thing and other. I had hoped to spend some time when I was off getting the baby's room organised but both me & DH have had the cold and what with visiting relatives we've had no spare time. So that is next on my list and starting to freak me out a little!!!

I had a little scare weekend before Christmas, didnt feel much movement for about a day and a half so ended up in maternity triage to get checked out. I wasn't very impressed with the midwife on duty as apparently she wasn't expecting me, even though I'd phoned in about an hour earlier. Then she said she could see the baby moving my stomach, which I have to say was impressive as I was looking down at my belly and couldn't see or feel anything. But all was ok and baby started kicking away once I was hooked up to the monitors - sod's law eh!!


----------



## saysib

Happy New Year guys! So much to catch up on! Fingers crossed for you ladies who've had scares recently. Cant believe how close we all are now. Christmas and New Year festivities are over so its baby coundown :wacko: 
I was feeling so unprepared but we went shopping on Wed and bought a crib mattress and some bits in NB size just in case and I feel better that I at least have some nappies and somewhere for him to sleep. He'll stay in with us for a while of course, but his room is still being used as a dumping ground so I need to get on that next week once school is back. How is everyone else's preperations coming along?
We are still undecided on a name. We were going between 2 for the longest time but its now up to 3 so I guess it'll be like DD and we'll just figure it out once we meet him.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lulu said:


> Happy New Year ladies, just been catching up on all the news. Echo, Shocker & Lily, fingers crossed everything is ok now and babies stay cooking for a little while longer.
> 
> The run up to Christmas for me was pretty busy with one thing and other. I had hoped to spend some time when I was off getting the baby's room organised but both me & DH have had the cold and what with visiting relatives we've had no spare time. So that is next on my list and starting to freak me out a little!!!
> 
> I had a little scare weekend before Christmas, didnt feel much movement for about a day and a half so ended up in maternity triage to get checked out. I wasn't very impressed with the midwife on duty as apparently she wasn't expecting me, even though I'd phoned in about an hour earlier. Then she said she could see the baby moving my stomach, which I have to say was impressive as I was looking down at my belly and couldn't see or feel anything. But all was ok and baby started kicking away once I was hooked up to the monitors - sod's law eh!!


That's pretty scary! I get nervous when I realize I haven't felt her for a while. Depite how uncomfortable I get lately I still marvel to watch the belly morph before my eyes. I am torn between being anxious for her to be here and being totally ok with relishing in the little miracle happening inside me for just a while longer.


----------



## PerpetualMama

saysib said:


> Happy New Year guys! So much to catch up on! Fingers crossed for you ladies who've had scares recently. Cant believe how close we all are now. Christmas and New Year festivities are over so its baby coundown :wacko:
> I was feeling so unprepared but we went shopping on Wed and bought a crib mattress and some bits in NB size just in case and I feel better that I at least have some nappies and somewhere for him to sleep. He'll stay in with us for a while of course, but his room is still being used as a dumping ground so I need to get on that next week once school is back. How is everyone else's preperations coming along?
> We are still undecided on a name. We were going between 2 for the longest time but its now up to 3 so I guess it'll be like DD and we'll just figure it out once we meet him.

My first batch of baby clothes is currently in the dryer :cloud9: but other than that we are just starting to get things organized. My basement has been dumping ground for friends' hand-me-down donations towards our "oops we're expecting again" dilemma, but now I have other friends asking what do we need and I have no idea! I am not having a shower, and probably don't really need one. We're holding off on painting the nursery now since we decided we'd like to move this year (and why spend money on paint twice?) The room we would use is semi-empty, but has Christmas and baby stuff in it. Next week my best friend will come by and help me get some of the baby stuff from the basement up the 3 flights of stairs to the room. She won't sleep up there, but it'll be where we store her stuff. 
What names have you chosen, saysib?


----------



## saysib

PerpetualMama said:


> My first batch of baby clothes is currently in the dryer :cloud9: but other than that we are just starting to get things organized. My basement has been dumping ground for friends' hand-me-down donations towards our "oops we're expecting again" dilemma, but now I have other friends asking what do we need and I have no idea! I am not having a shower, and probably don't really need one. We're holding off on painting the nursery now since we decided we'd like to move this year (and why spend money on paint twice?) The room we would use is semi-empty, but has Christmas and baby stuff in it. Next week my best friend will come by and help me get some of the baby stuff from the basement up the 3 flights of stairs to the room. She won't sleep up there, but it'll be where we store her stuff.
> What names have you chosen, saysib?

Glad its not just me then! To be fair our dumping room is just Christmas bits and everything leftover from our daughter too, but its quite a small room so it looks so much worse than it is! I cant wait to be able to get in there and make it at least organised. We dont need to paint as the room was pale green anyways and it matches all the baby stuff we have :cloud9: 
Awww, I cant wait to get the tiny clothes washed. I've sorted the majority of them into sizes back when we found out it was a boy and got rid of a load of DDs old stuff so at least thats done.
For those having a different sex, would you keep things like a pink bouncer seat/swing etc for a boy or sell and buy in a different colour? I was happy enough to keep the pink but my mother keeps mentioning it and how I need to just dye the fabric or something (which I dont really want to do as I'm worried I'll spoil the fabric) and now I'm feeling paranoid about it.

Perpetual, the names we like are Calum, Hamish and Dylan. I've always thought I would use Calum as I've loved since I was a child but it just doesnt feel right now I'm having a son. My DH loves Hamish as we have an H surname and our daughter is Isabel. Dylan just sort of came up over Christmas but we all like it. Not sure now, lol. What names are everyone else using?


----------



## PerpetualMama

saysib said:


> PerpetualMama said:
> 
> 
> My first batch of baby clothes is currently in the dryer :cloud9: but other than that we are just starting to get things organized. My basement has been dumping ground for friends' hand-me-down donations towards our "oops we're expecting again" dilemma, but now I have other friends asking what do we need and I have no idea! I am not having a shower, and probably don't really need one. We're holding off on painting the nursery now since we decided we'd like to move this year (and why spend money on paint twice?) The room we would use is semi-empty, but has Christmas and baby stuff in it. Next week my best friend will come by and help me get some of the baby stuff from the basement up the 3 flights of stairs to the room. She won't sleep up there, but it'll be where we store her stuff.
> What names have you chosen, saysib?
> 
> Glad its not just me then! To be fair our dumping room is just Christmas bits and everything leftover from our daughter too, but its quite a small room so it looks so much worse than it is! I cant wait to be able to get in there and make it at least organised. We dont need to paint as the room was pale green anyways and it matches all the baby stuff we have :cloud9:
> Awww, I cant wait to get the tiny clothes washed. I've sorted the majority of them into sizes back when we found out it was a boy and got rid of a load of DDs old stuff so at least thats done.
> For those having a different sex, would you keep things like a pink bouncer seat/swing etc for a boy or sell and buy in a different colour? I was happy enough to keep the pink but my mother keeps mentioning it and how I need to just dye the fabric or something (which I dont really want to do as I'm worried I'll spoil the fabric) and now I'm feeling paranoid about it.
> 
> Perpetual, the names we like are Calum, Hamish and Dylan. I've always thought I would use Calum as I've loved since I was a child but it just doesnt feel right now I'm having a son. My DH loves Hamish as we have an H surname and our daughter is Isabel. Dylan just sort of came up over Christmas but we all like it. Not sure now, lol. What names are everyone else using?Click to expand...

the room we have is super tiny too, so it looks terrible. I just painted it light green in May, so I'm not going to bother wasting my money. I would still use the baby stuff. Swings and bouncers are at home and who on Earth will see them anyway? Your little boy will not have a gender confusion issue from sitting in a pink flowered bouncer while he sleeps...and the money can get used for other stuff. That's just my opinion, but I had little girl stuff donated to me and planned on using it regardless of the gender. DH may not have liked it too much, but I wouldn't have caved. They're in that stuff for such a short time, put a blue receiving blanket in it, cut holes for the straps and call it a day? (My daughter wore boy clothes more than 75 % of the time for the first year because everyone was convinced I was having a boy, and I only got 2 girlie outfits at my shower). She was thrilled to find that out today, she's a major anti-gender-stereotyping "activist", lol


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, I am very happy to announce that little baby Toby Jack was born by emcs just before 2am this morning, exactly 5 weeks early. He's 6.2lb so a really good size for a prem :) he is breathing fine & regulating his own temp which is great. He is just on a drip with antibiotics & some glucose, and when that comes out tomorrow he can come in my room. I have not had many cuddles as I have a catheter in and need tk get wheeled into the nursery to see him. They tried induction and u was contracting for 7 hours but didn't even get to 1cm dialated, and Toby was getting distressed with the stronger contractions, so they wanted to get him out ASAP. He really is just divine!! Pics to follow


----------



## PerpetualMama

LilyLee said:


> Hi ladies, I am very happy to announce that little baby Toby Jack was born by emcs just before 2am this morning, exactly 5 weeks early. He's 6.2lb so a really good size for a prem :) he is breathing fine & regulating his own temp which is great. He is just on a drip with antibiotics & some glucose, and when that comes out tomorrow he can come in my room. I have not had many cuddles as I have a catheter in and need tk get wheeled into the nursery to see him. They tried induction and u was contracting for 7 hours but didn't even get to 1cm dialated, and Toby was getting distressed with the stronger contractions, so they wanted to get him out ASAP. He really is just divine!! Pics to follow

I've been praying for you both :) so gad all is well! Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shocker

LilyLee said:


> Hi ladies, I am very happy to announce that little baby Toby Jack was born by emcs just before 2am this morning, exactly 5 weeks early. He's 6.2lb so a really good size for a prem :) he is breathing fine & regulating his own temp which is great. He is just on a drip with antibiotics & some glucose, and when that comes out tomorrow he can come in my room. I have not had many cuddles as I have a catheter in and need tk get wheeled into the nursery to see him. They tried induction and u was contracting for 7 hours but didn't even get to 1cm dialated, and Toby was getting distressed with the stronger contractions, so they wanted to get him out ASAP. He really is just divine!! Pics to follow

OMG congratulations!!! :hugs: So glad hes doing well, what a fantastic weight for such a small little man, hope you get lots of snuggles soon and make sure you rest up plenty and get your strength back after the csection no running around trying to be superwoman! Cant wait for pics! :happydance:


----------



## Diamonddust

Wow our first feb baby is here and its the thread owners how amazing Lilly! I'm so pleased for you congratulations! Toby sounds perfect can't wait to see pictures! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## LilyLee

https://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w496/lilylee83/5C423ADF-5CB0-4FC8-B403-48535E42B1C8-304-0000002B5B0633C9-1.jpg
https://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w496/lilylee83/D167084D-424E-4654-B9EA-7D104C44DCA0-304-0000002B3F63C308-1.jpg


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awwww... he is beautiful.
Congrats!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awww, congrats, Lily! He's perfect!


----------



## NT123

Lily lee congratulations, he really is perfect.... Who will be next I wonder to meet their little miracle! X


----------



## Blue eyes 81

So I saw my ob today. He did a pelvic because of my symptoms. Sure enough she is head down, low, I am slightly dialated and contracting. He said there is no way to tell I could go Into labor tonight or a couple weeks from now. It is just a waiting game now. I also will now have weekly apts because of that and because my blood pressure was elevated today.


----------



## hope88

congratulations lilylee so happy for you hes gorgeous


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> So I saw my ob today. He did a pelvic because of my symptoms. Sure enough she is head down, low, I am slightly dialated and contracting. He said there is no way to tell I could go Into labor tonight or a couple weeks from now. It is just a waiting game now. I also will now have weekly apts because of that and because my blood pressure was elevated today.

Wow...maybe you'll be next? Was your b/p real high or just slightly up? Hope you feel ok.


Lilylee...He is beautiful! Brought tears to my eyes to see something so perfect <3


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I would say slightly. 133/68 pulse 98. My bp is usually spot on. Ob was not super concerned but did say he wanted to monitor it to make sure it does not continue to rise.


----------



## Lulu

Lilylee, Toby is completely gorgeous:hugs: & a good weight for being so early. 

Similar thing happened to my friend when she had her last little boy, she started leaking fluid and Finlay was born 6 weeks early. Too look at him now you would never he was a premie, he's a right little chunky monkey :lol:

Blue Eyes - sounds like things could be happening for you soon too. 

It's all getting very real all of a sudden! I know I've been through it before but I feel completely unprepared at the moment :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations lillylee he is sooo cute. 

Blue hope things Orkney out ok for you Hun. With Emily I was in slow labour and diluting for weeks before h was born. X


----------



## saysib

Congrats Lily Lee, he's adorable and such a great size for a preemie. We had the same due date, so I keep looking at your pics and imagining my little man being that size inside my belly right now. Cant believe thats the 1st of our rainbows here!

Blue eyes, fingers crossed little one stays put a bit longer for you.

Know what you mean Lulu, I'm starting to feel a bit nervous now. Its all getting real!


----------



## PerpetualMama

watched "What to Expect While You're Expecting" the other night. It was funny, it was sad, then I got to the labor scenes and my pulse rate sky-rocketed. It brought back all the memories of 5 other births when the realization always hits me- around 5 or 6 cm when it gets tougher- that there's no turning back! All I can do is pray it is quick and straightforward!! Getting my anxiety up again just contemplating it :dohh:
It'll all be fine...
It'll all be fine...
It'll all be fine...:blush:


----------



## debzie

Perpetual I watched tat movie too and found it hillarious. I am defiantly no magical pregnant unicorn lol.


----------



## Diamonddust

Wow he's lovely LillyLee  xx


----------



## rosebud111

congrats lily!! your baby boy is gorgeous! :hugs:
ok so we have 1 baby down and lots more to go! we can all do this! :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats lily :cloud9: Toby is gorgeous x he weighs what my girls weighed full term :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica28

Lilylee - He is absolutely gorgeous! I am due Feb 7th and suddenly realize that baby can come before then! I think more along the lines of Feb 12th though... I plan on working for 2 more weeks so hoping he/she stays put until I can get closer to a hospital in a couple of weeks!


----------



## AllMacsNow

LOL, Jessica. I hit that same realization about a week and a half ago. It was like UHOH... 'full-term' is 37 weeks, and I potentially had WAY less time than I thought. Massive panic moment. LOL.


----------



## NT123

I know what u mean I cannot get my head around the fact that I have only 5 weeks to go until due date, let alone potential that bean could arrive earlier than that, I only start my antenatal classes this coming weekend!!! I'm clueless and scared and my bag is not yet fully packed!


----------



## LilyLee

Hi ladies, thanks for all your well wishes. We are both doing great. Toby is surprising everyone at how well he's doing, so we should be out of hospital in a few days yay!

I too didn't have my bag packed, And I still was meant to work 2 more days, so my lesson for you is there's no such thing as being over prepared :)

The other thing I learned, is that even tho most mums say it, I never thought it would be possible to be so instantly in love with someone :)

Really can't wait for our next rainbow, who's it gonna be?


----------



## Jessica28

I am due on the 7th!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies 

Lilly thanks for the update. I'm so pleased all is well with Toby. 

My bp has started to rise and I have generalised oedema +++++ all over. I have to wait to see what the consultant says on Monday but I say be meeting my little girl soone rather tan later. 

His is everyone else.


----------



## EchoMyke

Lily, he's absolutely perfect! Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos  

Debzie, hope everything's going okay.

Shocker, where are you hon? Haven't seen any posts in awhile.

Perpetual, i couldn't imagine trying to move with a newborn. That's been a topic in my house lately as well but I've been so preoccupied with nesting that i have this urge to just stay put that nothing seems to be shaking lol.

I've been continuing to go in for my non stress tests twice a week and everything is going really well. It's almost scary how reassuring the results have been  makes me a but nervous though... I know I'm categorized as high risk because of my history but this pregnancy is so very different from my last one. They want to take him at 38 weeks and I'm just beginning to wonder if that really is the best thing. Part of me is probably just being somewhat selfish on the subject because I'd rather not have an induced labor and I'm worried that although things seem to be progressing at a nice rate on their own he and I may not be ready when my doctors timer goes off. Yes, now that it's getting closer with that marker being only 4 weeks away i an getting a bit nervous, but i can't help but wonder what the best thing for me and the little guy really is.


----------



## NT123

Echo - as they consider 37 weeks pretty much full term do they believe the lungs etc are fully developed enough by then? If so then to induce you ( albeit I would imagine a long-winded process) will mean u get to see and hold bubba a bit quicker at the very least. I guess there are, like everything , pros and cons but at least in the outside world you have a bit more control over how baby does than u do whilst he bakes in tummy....

AFM I got told by the MW yesterday that the fundal measurement is measuring a little high and she might want a growth scan on me to check baby isn't too big as if so they might consider bringing date fwd but I'm really confused given that I have only put on 10lbs since beginning how can I have a large baby? I also don't really understand the measuring process of fundal length because surely the more tummy fat u have before pregnancy will effect this too? Has anyone else had this concern raised? I don't have gestational diabetes or anything like that that would give me a large baby and we are both average height so not like we are expecting a large bubs either from that perspective....


----------



## debzie

Echo go with your gut I would. A the end of the day they can not advise wat they think s right. 

Nt how far ahead are you measuring its so subjective fundal height. I am measuring 2 weeks ahead which is within the error margin. They don't take into account uterus positioning or how much fluid you are carrying. A lady on another thread was scared into having an elective c section as the told her her baby was 10+lb when she arrived she was a wealth 8lb,


----------



## shocker

Echomyke i'd say the 38 week mark is more them being extra cautious and not wanting you to spend the end of your pregnancy very stressed, if you felt baby needed longer then im sure they would be very accomadating its not often they get women wanting baby to stay in longer! delighted to hear the nst are going well!

lilylee thanks for the update that is fantastic news :hugs:

NT i would wait til a scan tells you and even then take it with a pinch of salt, fundal height measurements can be so off, a few weeks back i was told i was measuring behind and then another doctor told me i was 2 weeks ahead and that was in the space of 2 hours, as it is hes 35th percentile for growth so hes actually perfectly normal! The growth scan is the best indicator and even then it can be off by a whole pound or more!

No news from me, still in the hospital, bored as hell! My consultant was away this week so she is coming monday morning to discuss a definative date for induction with me and im counting the seconds! On the plus side the IVs have done the little man the world of good as hes become a right chunky monkey and moves so much more now than he has this entire pregnancy! Its also reassuring as his heartbeat is checked several times a day and a nst done every morning, so ive been able to sit back and relax knowing hes safe and any changes in how happy he is in there will be picked up fast!


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker, glad to see you and your LO are feeling better <3 I cannot imagine being stuck in the hospital with nothing to do. At least at home there are your comforts and sill things like putting photos in albums and shredding/organizing bills that can get done. my down time has been spent knitting Anneliese's blanket, and I'm on my last skein. My busy time has been spent getting rid of everthing I can and breaking ties with material things I never thought I could. I need more down time and less busy time. This girl is right exhausted.
I have to go shower, meeting up with a friend who has transported a much needed crib from another friend who lives 2 hours away. I have less than an hour now, yikes!


----------



## shocker

Yeah im starting to crack up a bit to be honest but am so tired these days i tend to just sleep a lot! I have some great news though, im being induced on sunday so the little man should arrive by monday :D


----------



## debzie

Whoo hoo shocker can't wait to see the pics.. X


----------



## saysib

Ooh, fabby news! So excited for you shocker!


----------



## LilyLee

Wow shocker that is exciting! How many weeks will you be when induced?


----------



## NT123

Can't wait to see pics Shocker, Toby is gorgeous lily lee ! X


----------



## hope88

so excited for you shocker 

lilylee tobys beautiful 

i cant believe here we are all at the end just waiting for our rainbow babys its gone so fast.

is anybody drinking raspberry leaf tea? or taking evening primrose oil either prally or vaginally?


----------



## EchoMyke

I'm so excited for you Shocker! Can't wait to see pics! 

Due to weather conditions I'll have to wait atty least another well for my mother to begin her trip over. I was hoping she would be here by now. Staying home all the time is kind of lonely without company. On the plus side I'll be able to drive again very soon, had a couple of tickets that need taken care of. At least once that ball gets rolling I can go down to the beach and get out of the house for a bit when I'm stir crazy. 

Haven't been trying anything to really get things going in the labor department. But here in a week or so I'll probably step it up on the walking and intercourse. We're pretty active as is but prostaglandins help and if the deed can get contractions going then why not? I just really have to consider timing because my hospital is two hours away.


----------



## shocker

LilyLee said:


> Wow shocker that is exciting! How many weeks will you be when induced?

38 + 1! Toby is so gorgeous!!!!

Hope Ive been taking rlt capsules and epo capsules! Theyve definatly increased the amount of braxton hicks ive been getting I think and baby went from being quite high up to being fully engaged in a week of taking them both


----------



## debzie

Lilly Toby is adorable.

Hope I was taking rlt but have eased off as at the moment I have too much going on to have my little miss right now. Chri has been away from home working until today an we Are moving house tomorrow. Once I'm settled I will take it again.


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> Yeah im starting to crack up a bit to be honest but am so tired these days i tend to just sleep a lot! I have some great news though, im being induced on sunday so the little man should arrive by monday :D

Good luck on Sunday, I hope it all goes quickly and smoothly for you both!:hugs:


----------



## BabyDragon

Hi ladies! Been stalking this thread, and now popping back in! February is almost here! I'm so excited for everyone!

I hope everyone is prepared and ready to go! 'Cause I sure am not! I kept procrastinating.... And am now 'punished' for it and put on bed rest. :dohh: so now I'm just going to wing it... lol

I have so much stress.... But I'm so exhausted, I don't even want to think!

I hope LO comes soon on her own, and yes, I've been taking RTL and EPO, otherwise I am being induced Feb 1!

Since I'm on bed rest.... I hope to be popping in here more often!


----------



## PerpetualMama

BabyDragon said:


> Hi ladies! Been stalking this thread, and now popping back in! February is almost here! I'm so excited for everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone is prepared and ready to go! 'Cause I sure am not! I kept procrastinating.... And am now 'punished' for it and put on bed rest. :dohh: so now I'm just going to wing it... lol
> 
> I have so much stress.... But I'm so exhausted, I don't even want to think!
> 
> I hope LO comes soon on her own, and yes, I've been taking RTL and EPO, otherwise I am being induced Feb 1!
> 
> Since I'm on bed rest.... I hope to be popping in here more often!

Happy to see you BabyDragon :hugs: hope your little one comes on her own for you too. I always hated being induced :growlmad:


----------



## NT123

I'm petrified of being induced, however at 36+3 I just had midwife check, told baby is 3/5ths engaged but bp is up. No protein tho so have to go tomorrow and see if its down again as I finally left work yesterday! I kinda want my first experience of labour here but I'm not ready all at the same time.any other first timers feel tho way?


----------



## debzie

Hi baby dragon good to hear from you. 

I was induced with Emily so really want it au natural this time round. 

Nt I really hope all goes well for you. My bp has elevated too but no protein either. Ended up on bp meds though. It has a lot to do with the reduction of progesterone at this point which s a also dilator this increases your bp. This means its not necessarily pre eclampsia. 

My bp has been stable since but I'm sooo swollen up.


----------



## PerpetualMama

I have been using compression stockings since just before Thanksgiving, and now, even with them on, my legs are swelling. By the end of the night I can leave impressions in my calves like a memory foam mattress :haha:

I have had only one labor go start to finish without them having to stimulate it and it was by far the very best labor. Two of mine started with my water breaking and nothing happening for well over 8 -18 hours so they started contractions artificially. The other two were induced with no signs of labor. I'm praying for contractions to come on their own this time, I want my last baby to be all on her own!!

OB appt last Friday found me very effaced, but not dilated. I'll take that! At 36 +1 that was the best news I had ever gotten at that point in a pregnancy. Since then I've had many more contrctions, and hoping to stimulate more in hopes of this ONE TIME actually being ON TIME instead of wicked late :dohh:


----------



## NT123

Went in for another bp today, still up but not as high on the lower figure now... But midwife took ages to find hb ( my heart beating out of my chest in panic) then tells me she thinks breach! Got to go wed for a check scan....now stressing about that! I really think she is wrong, I hope she is....


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Went in for another bp today, still up but not as high on the lower figure now... But midwife took ages to find hb ( my heart beating out of my chest in panic) then tells me she thinks breach! Got to go wed for a check scan....now stressing about that! I really think she is wrong, I hope she is....

Does your LO get hiccups? That is the only way I know where her head is :haha: 

Hope your induction went well Shocker!


----------



## NT123

Sometimes usually at bottom of tummy, main movements are up under my boobs which is why I think midwife is wrong... Still I suppose I get another scan which is good!


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Sometimes usually at bottom of tummy, main movements are up under my boobs which is why I think midwife is wrong... Still I suppose I get another scan which is good!

If you're feeling the bumps low in your belly still I'd think she was wrong too. My LO gets the hiccups often so I can keep track if she's riding low or laying sideways. Good luck with the scan, hopefully babe is still head down!


----------



## LilyLee

Just checking in to say I'm thinking of you Shocker! Hopefully we get an update on the safe arrival of bub soon and pics too :)


----------



## shocker

LilyLee said:


> Just checking in to say I'm thinking of you Shocker! Hopefully we get an update on the safe arrival of bub soon and pics too :)

Am currently 26 hours in, completely exhausted from running up and down stairs and bouncing on birthing ball, have had 4 lots of prostin and they attempted to break my waters but its failing horribly and have advised me to fast as i may need a section at this point, i thought he'd be here by now :nope:


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> LilyLee said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in to say I'm thinking of you Shocker! Hopefully we get an update on the safe arrival of bub soon and pics too :)
> 
> Am currently 26 hours in, completely exhausted from running up and down stairs and bouncing on birthing ball, have had 4 lots of prostin and they attempted to break my waters but its failing horribly and have advised me to fast as i may need a section at this point, i thought he'd be here by now :nope:Click to expand...

Oh Hun, :hugs::hugs: hang in there! I am so sorry you're having a rotten time of it. My first was 33 1/2 hours of "come ON, can we just get this over with", so I feel your pain. I will pray for you and the safe delivery of your little one...keep a little vigil going for you :hugs:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

oh shocker, sorry you are having a rough time. :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hope things have picked up for you, Shocker!


----------



## LilyLee

Oh shocker, I hope he's safe in your arms soon x


----------



## NT123

I hope it's not too much longer, you must be exhausted, try and hang on in there Hun, baby will make it all worth it x


----------



## shocker

He arrived by emergency section this morning at 8.45 after 40 hours at 7lbs 2 oz , the full story is in my journal im too exhausted to explain, hes in the nicu and we are hoping to get a cuddle as soon as possible
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe shocker he is absolutely beautiful!
Congrats, hope you get to snuggle him very soon!


----------



## hope88

well done shocker and congratulations hes gorgeous


----------



## EchoMyke

Shocker, he's beautiful! I'm sorry it went so rough for you though. How is recovery going? And did you get to cuddle him yet? 

NST's are still going well. This last time was the quickest trip yet, he cooperated very well. I spoke with the specialist about allowing him to come on his own schedule rather than being induced but she denied that notion due to my history. It's okay though, sooner is better i guess. Other than the fact that is really like to be sure he gains a bit more weight since the last growth scan shows him at about 5lbs 7oz. Here's another question for you ladies: panic attacks??? Anybody getting them? I had only experienced one before this pregnancy and that was years ago, but with this little guy i had quite a few in the first trimester and then they eased up through my second and then i got a few more in my third right before i stopped working. Seems like they lessened the moment life became a bit less demanding but now with increasing contractions they're back again. It's pretty mild and I'm able to breathe through it but as I'm not really worried about anything at the time it tends to catch me off guard. I don't know, i tried searching through the internet to find something similar but haven't stumbled on anything quite like this. I'll be asking the doctor about it on Friday along with hoping they'll check to see if I've progressed any further.


----------



## PerpetualMama

congratulations Shocker :cloud9:, I hope your little man is out of NICU soon, and that you're able to get those cuddles in. It would drive me batty to have mine here and not get that contact. :hugs: to you, hoping your recoup time is short...read your journal, what a horror story :nope:


----------



## NT123

Congrats shocker, hope u and little one are soon home together. X went for a presentation scan and as I thought baby is in right position and not breach as midwife said! Now just waiting waiting waiting..... Still just under 3 weeks till due date...


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Congrats shocker, hope u and little one are soon home together. X went for a presentation scan and as I thought baby is in right position and not breach as midwife said! Now just waiting waiting waiting..... Still just under 3 weeks till due date...

Yay for upside-down babies <3 Glad it went well!


----------



## shocker

We got our cuddles and are now trying to establish breast feeding! he had a rough day yesterday but really turned it around last night im so proud of him hes trying so so hard! i still cant believe hes really mine that i really gave birth to him! Hes so perfect and tiny and amazing :cloud9: Recovery from the section is pretty agonising, it was a pretty fast one with them putting me under in the end as epidural wasnt strong enough and the 40 hours before it didnt help but am feeling better this morning and managed to walk to neonatal yesterday pushing the wheelchair so hopefully each day will get a little easier! Hes still in the incubator but theyve taken out his feeding tube and hes just got an iv now, hes superbaby!


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> We got our cuddles and are now trying to establish breast feeding! he had a rough day yesterday but really turned it around last night im so proud of him hes trying so so hard! i still cant believe hes really mine that i really gave birth to him! Hes so perfect and tiny and amazing :cloud9: Recovery from the section is pretty agonising, it was a pretty fast one with them putting me under in the end as epidural wasnt strong enough and the 40 hours before it didnt help but am feeling better this morning and managed to walk to neonatal yesterday pushing the wheelchair so hopefully each day will get a little easier! Hes still in the incubator but theyve taken out his feeding tube and hes just got an iv now, hes superbaby!

so happy to hear both you and Noah are doing better. Continued prayers for you both :hugs:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Shocker. He's beautiful, and I'm so glad to hear that he's doing better, and you've been able to get some cuddles, and also get yourself up and around. Sounds like you're recovering really well from your section.

<3


----------



## AllMacsNow

Echo, do you have a date yet for induction?


How's everyone else doing?

I had some light contractions the other night, pretty frequently, but nothing too painful... we weren't quite ready, so I laid down to try to get them to stop. They did. I had my regular doc appt the next day, and at the doctor's check, I was already 3-4 cm dilated (Wed). So, our timetable has moved up. The doc said obviously, dilation doesn't mean EVERYTHING, and I could be that way for a while, but he only gave me a 50/50 shot of making it to my next appt in a week. 

So, my mom's coming out to visit a few weeks earlier than expected... she'll be here tomorrow, and The Hubs' mom will be here on Thurs. Once my mom makes it out here, The Hubs will feel better about having the baby, as we'll have someone here to hang out with DS and our dog while we're at the hospital. Also, we DON'T want to go too long now, because we want MIL to have as much time with Bubs as possible before she has to go back home on Feb 5... so right now, I'm off my feet as much as possible, but once my mom gets here, I'll probably be up and moving around and on my feet as much as possible trying to get things moving along. LOL.

So, if all goes according to plan, looks like maybe I won't be having a Feb. baby, either. That's such a weird thought to me. LOL


----------



## PerpetualMama

AllMacsNow said:


> Echo, do you have a date yet for induction?
> 
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> I had some light contractions the other night, pretty frequently, but nothing too painful... we weren't quite ready, so I laid down to try to get them to stop. They did. I had my regular doc appt the next day, and at the doctor's check, I was already 3-4 cm dilated (Wed). So, our timetable has moved up. The doc said obviously, dilation doesn't mean EVERYTHING, and I could be that way for a while, but he only gave me a 50/50 shot of making it to my next appt in a week.
> 
> So, my mom's coming out to visit a few weeks earlier than expected... she'll be here tomorrow, and The Hubs' mom will be here on Thurs. Once my mom makes it out here, The Hubs will feel better about having the baby, as we'll have someone here to hang out with DS and our dog while we're at the hospital. Also, we DON'T want to go too long now, because we want MIL to have as much time with Bubs as possible before she has to go back home on Feb 5... so right now, I'm off my feet as much as possible, but once my mom gets here, I'll probably be up and moving around and on my feet as much as possible trying to get things moving along. LOL.
> 
> So, if all goes according to plan, looks like maybe I won't be having a Feb. baby, either. That's such a weird thought to me. LOL

How exciting :) good luck to you!! :hugs:

I have an OB appt in 3 hours and not sure she'll check me or not. She already did last week and I was nearly fully effaced, but not dilated. I think I'd be crushed to be checked and find no change, even though I have been getting a lot of contractions and feeling quite miserable


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations Shocker, little Noah is gorgeous:hugs: Sorry you've had such a rough time but it sounds like you & Noah are coming on strong:)

I've been busy lately with family stuff, still working (but finish up this Thursday woo hoo!) and generally feeling totally unorganised and pretty overwhelmed by it all.

I've basically been having anxiety attacks at all times of the day and night. Things are ticking along good with us apart from me having bathroom'issues' about 3/4 times a week. My body seems to 'clear itself out' at various times and every time it does I start panicking that it could be the start of labour and I don't feel ready. My bag isn't packed at all, I haven't really made arrangements for where Euan will go when I do go into hospital, I'm worried about how he'll cope with the new baby, about how I'll cope with a new baby!

At least the baby's room is now decorated and hubby picked up the new cot today so I'm starting to feel a teeny wee bit more organised tonight. Now if only I could get a full night's sleep :dohh:


----------



## NT123

aw hun i know how you feel, but if it makes you feel any better my body is doing exactly the same to me every couple of days with 2 and a bit weeks until due date and im getting tightenings that also freak me out. Its my first go at this so im really not sure what im even looking for! 

As for things you need to do, are you a list writer? I had a real panic and wrote myself a list of things i needed to sort and im making it my mission to try and do 2 or three bits off the list a day. I still have not finished my bag or got as organised as i'd like but even if you make a little bit of progress you will start to feel a bit more like you are getting there?


----------



## NT123

Well ladies turns out I'm no February bubba either, after a natural start I ended up with an emergency c-section ony birthday yesterday to have our gorgeous little Avarie at 6lbs 10oz and 33cm long... Will get on computer and download a pic tomorrow if she'll let me... X amazing being a mum and giving her life on the same day we concieved our angel baby last year. All has come full circle and our loss last year of peanut will never be forgotten but he is her guardian angel. X


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awww. Congrats NT!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, NT!!!


----------



## LilyLee

Congrats NT :) it's so lovely that our rainbow babies are starting to arrive :) Feb starts tomorrow - who will be next? Xx


----------



## Jessica28

Oh I really hope I am next but I doubt it!


----------



## debzie

Congratulations nt. m

I had a sweep on Monday since then have had pain and mild contractions. Lost my mucus plug yesterday. I am totally ready to have ths baby so I really hope I'm next.


----------



## Diamonddust

Ah lovely baby news will done NT :) x


----------



## AllMacsNow

I thought it might be us, and thought for sure there was no way I'd make it all the way to Feb, but I've had a whole lot of nothin' happening the last few days, so we're looking good to wait for a while. It's all good, though, my MIL changed her plane ticket and won't be here till the 18th now, so I'd rather hold off so that my hubby's still off work while she's here.


----------



## hope88

congrats NT so happy for you 

really hope my little on makes an appearence soon getting impatient lol


----------



## debzie

Hi hope know the feeling I'm so swollen Jo and uncomfortable now I want it to be over. X


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Well ladies turns out I'm no February bubba either, after a natural start I ended up with an emergency c-section ony birthday yesterday to have our gorgeous little Avarie at 6lbs 10oz and 33cm long... Will get on computer and download a pic tomorrow if she'll let me... X amazing being a mum and giving her life on the same day we concieved our angel baby last year. All has come full circle and our loss last year of peanut will never be forgotten but he is her guardian angel. X

Congrats NT! Splendid news :happydance: can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## hope88

debzie said:


> Hi hope know the feeling I'm so swollen Jo and uncomfortable now I want it to be over. X

my feet ankles and legs and hands have ballooned its crazy. baby hasnt even dropped yet and im 39 weeks wonder if that means im going to be overdue but i have read that it doesnt mean that plus ive had no signs of labour not even a twinge id settle for just a little sign lol. i got my fingers crossed that your little one will be with you soon


----------



## Jessica28

Hope, I am exactly the same. 39 weeks tomorrow and not even a twinge to get excited about!


----------



## Diamonddust

Midwife appointment went alright today baby is 2 fifths engaged but currently in back to back position. Xxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks hope but it is normal some women don't engage until they are in established labour.

Jessica hope its nt long for you either. 

Diamond oh dear back to back Emily was I was advised to start scrubbing floors lol. 

No news from me just killer Braxton hicks.


----------



## debzie

Thanks hope but it is normal some women don't engage until they are in established labour.

Jessica hope its nt long for you either. 

Diamond oh dear back to back Emily was I was advised to start scrubbing floors lol. 

No news from me just killer Braxton hicks.


----------



## PerpetualMama

my little one is still quite movable, yet most of the time she is so low in my pelvis that the doctor had to push up on her head and reach around it to get to my cervix to check it...yet she won't "engage" there. I declined a cervix check today. Don't want to risk hearing no change from last week, and don't see a point now because she's going to come when she does, even if I walk around dilated to 2 cm for 3 weeks (not that I think I'm that far gone)


----------



## rosebud111

Ladies! Just wanted to share, Carolína was born today at 37 weeks! What an experience I still can't believe it. We had no idea she would come this early. My leave from work was supposed to begin next Friday feb 8! But looks like I'm off as of today! She weighed 7lb 3oz!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Rosebud!!!!!


----------



## PerpetualMama

rosebud111 said:


> Ladies! Just wanted to share, Carolína was born today at 37 weeks! What an experience I still can't believe it. We had no idea she would come this early. My leave from work was supposed to begin next Friday feb 8! But looks like I'm off as of today! She weighed 7lb 3oz!

Congratulations!! :happydance: way to go mama :cloud9:


----------



## hope88

congratulations rosebud :-D


----------



## debzie

Congratulations rosebud.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Rosebud!!!


----------



## debzie

Well it's d day for me tomorrow see the insult ant today and am having a sweep. Will update later.


----------



## PerpetualMama

debzie said:


> Well it's d day for me tomorrow see the insult ant today and am having a sweep. Will update later.

Good luck Debzie!!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Oh boy, it is the real thing! They r keeping me!
Am already dialated to 4 cervix is 100% thinned contracting every three minutes.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Whoohoo, good luck Blue and debzie!


----------



## hope88

good luck blue and debzie :-D


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> Oh boy, it is the real thing! They r keeping me!
> Am already dialated to 4 cervix is 100% thinned contracting every three minutes.

yay! Good luck blue eyes! :happydance:


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations to NT and Rosebud - yay for your little girls :)

Exciting stuff that we're waiting on news from Blue Eyes and Debzie too, things are moving along for a lot of us just now. Starting to make me really impatient :lol:, well maybe not!!

I'm finally on maternity leave, finished up last Thursday like I normally do, but today is technically my first day off. So I've spent the day food shopping, cooking and doing the last of the baby clothes washing. Got a few things that hubby needs to bring down from the loft (like the car seat!) but I'm not far from being ready thankfully.

Feeling really big just now, really need to get around to taking a bump photo. Haven't taken any this pregnancy which is quite sad actually. But at the moment it feels like this little munchkin is stretching out arms and legs at the same time!! Got pressure down below and my ribs are taking a bit of battering. As long as she's happy then I'm not bothered.

Can't wait to find out who delivers next :wacko:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

My lil girl Zoey was born @ 3:12 pm 7ilbs 6oz 20in long.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Blue! I'm sure she's gorgeous!


----------



## NT123

OMG I've been so busy with baby I hadn't checked in, they are all landing our little rainbows- is it not the best thing on earth? Well done ladies it has taken such courage and finally we are getting our little pots of gold x


----------



## PerpetualMama

Blue eyes 81 said:


> My lil girl Zoey was born @ 3:12 pm 7ilbs 6oz 20in long.

Congratulations blue eyes!! :happydance: can't wait to see pictures <3


----------



## debzie

Congratulations blue.

Still nothing here due date is today consultant is seeing me again on Monday. Come on baby.


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations Blue Eyes on your little girl, gorgeous name too :hugs:

Debzie, I'm sure it won't be long for you now. Keep doing loads of squats and sitting on an exercise ball if you've got one. Need to wriggle that baby down!!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks lulu 

I have a birth ball spend quite a bit of time on it each day as well as keeping as active as possible. By my dates due date is not until Friday.


----------



## PerpetualMama

9 more days for me...supposedly. I've felt I can't possibly hang on for "x" more weeks for like a month. Apparently I CAN, and probably will :haha:
I've had intestinal issues for 10 days now, getting REAL SICK of it. Guess it's better than not being able to go, but afraid to pass gas (found out the hard way it isn't necessarily safe to do :rofl: at least I was able to laugh like crazy about it. DH probably wanted to have me committed).


----------



## hope88

congratulations blue :-D

debzie my due dates tomorrow ive also been bouncing on my ball like crazy and doing loads of walking and nothing yet todays my birthday so was kinda hoping he would come today but dont look like it but nevermind theres always tomorrow lol


----------



## Lulu

PerpetualMama said:


> I've had intestinal issues for 10 days now, getting REAL SICK of it. Guess it's better than not being able to go, but afraid to pass gas (found out the hard way it isn't necessarily safe to do :rofl: at least I was able to laugh like crazy about it. DH probably wanted to have me committed).

Oh I know that feeling :lol: Especially when in the middle of a supermarket!!! I've come to the conclusion I can't go to the supermarket on my own any longer, that's twice recently I've had to abandoned my trolley to rush to the bathroom. Fortunately I've always come back to find my trolley in exactly the same place.


----------



## EchoMyke

Going in to be induced the day after tomorrow. Nerves are way up. I have my final O.B appointment in about an hour... Can't wait for it to be over, but also wondering how its gonna be to hold him in my arms. Feeling a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats nt rosebud and blue it's just anazing seeing all your rainbows appearing :cloud9:

Funny how majority are girls x

Good luck everyone x


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck Echo!! :hugs: very exciting!


----------



## debzie

Good luck echo I'm sure all will be well. 

No signs from me 40+1


----------



## Lulu

Good luck Echo I'm sure all will be well tomorrow.

Debzie how are you feeling? I'm starting to get fed up already and only 37 and a half weeks, so I can only imagine how are you at 40 weeks.


----------



## shocker

Good luck echo!! Congrats to all the new rainbow mummies :)

Noahs doing great, he's an absolute angel, I'm sat here staring at him and thinking about his big brother wondering how I could possibly be so lucky, I never thought I'd be a mummy to an earth baby, never thought i could know such love as I do for this little man! I'm so so grateful and on air and can't wait for you all to have your rainbows here safe and sound, nothing will ever ease the pain of losing our little ones but after all that sadness im so glad we're all meeting or have met our little rays of sunshine :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

shocker said:


> Good luck echo!! Congrats to all the new rainbow mummies :)
> 
> Noahs doing great, he's an absolute angel, I'm sat here staring at him and thinking about his big brother wondering how I could possibly be so lucky, I never thought I'd be a mummy to an earth baby, never thought i could know such love as I do for this little man! I'm so so grateful and on air and can't wait for you all to have your rainbows here safe and sound, nothing will ever ease the pain of losing our little ones but after all that sadness im so glad we're all meeting or have met our little rays of sunshine :cloud9:

You just made me cry :)
I'm so happy for you Shocker <3


----------



## hope88

good luck echo

its my due date today nothing so far got a hot curry for dinner which my partners adding red chillies to lol it will probably do nothing but give me major heartburn lol


----------



## PerpetualMama

hope88 said:


> good luck echo
> 
> its my due date today nothing so far got a hot curry for dinner which my partners adding red chillies to lol it will probably do nothing but give me major heartburn lol

happy due date! Hope the curry works :)...maybe seduce OH?


----------



## NT123

Rainbow babies are a wonder, I just sit and stare all day! X


----------



## PerpetualMama

NT123 said:


> Rainbow babies are a wonder, I just sit and stare all day! X

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## hope88

hows everyone doing?

im 40+4 and still no signs im walking loadz im terrified of having to be induced.

anymore rainbow babys?


----------



## PerpetualMama

hope88 said:


> hows everyone doing?
> 
> im 40+4 and still no signs im walking loadz im terrified of having to be induced.
> 
> anymore rainbow babys?

I'm still here 39+4


----------



## Jessica28

40 + 3 for me and not showing any signs. I walked around walmart tonight though and almost died with a backache. Of course, it's gone again now. I too am frightened of having to be induced. I haven't even lost my plug yet fr crying out loud!


----------



## hope88

jessica : i know how you feel ive lost no plug either and baby hasnt even dropped which being my first i thought he would have done im gonna go for yet another long walk today doubt it will make much difference. how far are they letting you go over? 

perpetualmama : hope your doing well times starting to drag but go quick at the same time.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies sorry you are now all so fed up. 

My little rainbow was born on Friday 8 th feb weighing 8lb 7oz. I was induced on thurs due to high bp. She was born via emergency c section due to fetal distress. I then developed full blown eclampsia. All very scary but we are both doing well now and came out of hospital yesterday. 

Good luck ladies. Here is my rainbow with her proud big sister.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: ladies I'm 39 weeks an feeling your pain at going over x do t worry about loosing your plug I've never had a show or waters breaking with my other 3 x come on rainvows we're waiting for you xxx

Gorgeous pic debz xx


----------



## Lulu

38 +1 for me and I've had a few twinges and some back pain but nothing consistent. Had my midwife appt earlier today and baby isn't engaged yet although still head down.

Made another appt for 2 weeks today when I'll be 40 + 1 and if I'm still hanging on I'll get a sweep then but she seemed to think I'll go before then but not sure what she based that on!!


----------



## hope88

congratulations debzie absolutley gorgeous  hope you recover quickly.


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats Debzie! What a proud big sister :) It's been a long journey for you! I'm so happy your rainbow has finally arrived :cloud9:

My doc seemed convinced I'd go early too, but I'm 2 days away from my EDD and she's still a no-show. My cervix is starting to dilate and efface, I get tons of contractions, but nothing ever progresses. This pregnancy is not like my others where there was never any prelabor dilation to speak of, but I still think I'll be going over, just because I ALWAYS do. :dohh:
maybe I just won't go over as far as the others?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats debzie!


----------



## Diamonddust

Oh huge congrats debzie xx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Debzie! 

Sorry I've been AWOL, ladies. Been busy with our new little man.

He was actually born on the 5th, and I've been soaking up every bit of him I could, but it was definitely time to drop in and update you all.

Here's Myles. I can't get enough.


https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n638/BirdyMac2011/Myles%20to%20go/photo3_zpsbdf0b3d1.jpg

Anyone else? 

It's so exciting to see all of our rainbows finally getting here.


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats allmacsnow x myles is gorgeous :cloud9:

Still impatiently waiting this end :coffee:


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe he is beautiful amn!


----------



## Diamonddust

Awww hes lovely well done mama xxx


----------



## BabyDragon

Hi ladies!

Quick update...I went into labor before my scheduled induction date... Went in, and since I had a bloody show and dilated to only 3cm, they admitted me and induced me.... After more than 24 hours of labor, it ended in an ECS. Here's my little rainbow :cloud9: born Feb 4, weighing in at 6lbs 1oz.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats AlMAcsNow and Babydragon <3 What beautiful babies :happydance:

I can't believe that will be me in a few days time. 
Due date today, just a sinking feeling it means a whole lot of nothing though...


----------



## debzie

Congratulations all macs and baby dragon, beautiful babies.


----------



## hope88

congratulations aklmacsnow and babydragon gorgeous babys

im 41weeks today and sooo wanna be in labour now. my midwifes coming today to do a sweep and im praying that gets things going. shes also booking my induction date scary.


----------



## saysib

Big hugs to all overdue ladies :hugs: every day seems like an eternity. For those on the countdown to D day :hugs: to you too!!

My little man arrived on Tuesday (40+3) morning 10.08 am after my waters breaking at around 1am while I was asleep. Everything happened hard and fast and was nothing like I had planned, other than doing it with only gas and air. He was 8lbs exact and 53cm long so not the sumo I was expecting him to be :cloud9: I am so in love and trying hard to soak up every second. Recovery seems to be going well, had a 2nd degree tear but stitches are no where near as painful as they were with my daughter. Will update with a pic once they have finished uploading :D


----------



## hope88

congratulations saysib 

had a failed sweep today midwife couldnt even reach my cervix thats posterior booked in for assessment for induction monday and they will induce tuesday im absolutley terrified iit never crossed my mind that id have to be induced and ive been reading that it coukd faik and end up with c section because cervix not ready :-s


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats Say!


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Just realized I never posted a picture of our lil girl Zoey.....
 



Attached Files:







Zoey's 1st V-day.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PerpetualMama

pretty baby, Blue :cloud9:

Hope, by Tuesday you will be nearly 42 weeks! Your cervix will likely be plenty ready for induction-if baby doesn't how by then. I've been induced at 13 days over- twice, 8 days over, and 5 days over. They all came just fine. I think the induction/ c-section rate increase is probably more for inuctions done pre-dates. That's just my reasoning though. Try not to fret too much. 
I'm due today and LO seems wuite content to be curled up inside me still. I am praying I don't have to be induced either, as I hate the confinement of it...but that'll all depend on little miss and if she turns back to a good position for descending or not.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Saysib and BabyDragon. And Blue, she's beautiful.

Crossing my fingers for those of you who are still waiting that things speed up for you and go as you hope they will.

Looking forward to seeing more rainbow pics!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats baby dragon and say xxx

Blue she's gorgeous xxx

Happy due date perp xxx

:hugs: hope xxx

Loads of bh this end getting a bit stronger hope something is happening x next app thurs for sweep if not x


----------



## Lulu

Wow loads of babies! Congratulations AllMacs, BabyDragon & Saysib :hugs: 

Perpetual Mama, hopefully things are moving for you!

As for me, I've been having the odd cramp/twinge since last week. With hindsight they have probably been small contractions and I've had an increase in discharge at the same time. Last night I had a bloody show, which I didn't have with my son, this has continued this morning and I've had contractions building since early morning. They are fairly manageable at the moment surprisingly, I thought I'd be a total wuss like the last time but it's actually not bad at the moment! (Never thought I'd ever say that about contractions!)


----------



## AllMacsNow

Whoohoo, Lulu, you're close now. Can't wait to hear about your little one.


----------



## Jessica28

My little rainbow came fast and furious on Feb. 12th @ 10:35 AM. An all natural birth since by the time I got to the hospital I will fuly dilated and ready to push!

Yellow bump turned PINK and here is Miss Ashley Kadence!
 



Attached Files:







598575_10151471602826690_1185406432_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hope88

hey congratulations to all the other women. my little man was born 18/1/13 at 9pm trumatic labour but he was worth it.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Jessica, she's beautiful!

And congrats to you too, hope, but sorry it was such a rough labor!


----------



## PerpetualMama

good luck lulu!^^

5 days over and baby still posterior. getting tightenings and such but not holding out hope. I think it's my body trying to turn little one proper. hope it works!


----------



## AllMacsNow

FXed for you, Perpetual!


----------



## PerpetualMama

Anneliese Marie born 2-20-13 at 9:33 AM after 3 1/2 hour labor.
micro tiny at 7 lbs 6 1/2 oz and 19 1/3 " long


----------



## Lulu

Congratulations PM :) 3.5 hour labour sounds great!!

I'm over the moon to confirm that after what felt like it was going to be a false labour on Monday night, as my contractions virtually stopped over night/Tuesday morning, Megan Hannah Syme was born at 18:53pm Tuesday evening weighing 8lbs 4oz. She was 6 days early and is so precious, I can hardly believe she's actually here! Will sort out photos later.


----------



## PerpetualMama

Lulu said:


> Congratulations PM :) 3.5 hour labour sounds great!!
> 
> I'm over the moon to confirm that after what felt like it was going to be a false labour on Monday night, as my contractions virtually stopped over night/Tuesday morning, Megan Hannah Syme was born at 18:53pm Tuesday evening weighing 8lbs 4oz. She was 6 days early and is so precious, I can hardly believe she's actually here! Will sort out photos later.

congrats Lulu :happydance: <3

Yes, 3 1/2 hour labor was the best ever, no drugs just deep breathing and meditation, all completely led by my body, I just let it do the work and concentrated on not getting in the way :haha: and helping it with gravity as much as I could. Despite the pitocin induction I was allowed to be as active as I wanted and the nurses and doctors let me do whatever I wanted to do to help it along as long as I stayed hooked up to monitors (by remote sensor part of the time even!). It was the most "painless" labor I ever had. Don't get me wrong there was pain, but nothing that scared me or that I could not handle. The hardest part was probably crowning,which stung for a minute or two. Aside from swearing twice and joking around between contractions I was quiet and completely focused on my cervix, and getting her out (believe it or not, I was so hungry I wanted it over as quickly as I could so I could get an omlet from the cafeteria :dohh::blush::haha:) I am so blessed to leave my birthing days behind with such a beautiful experience :cloud9:


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats Jessica! She's beautiful <3


----------



## AllMacsNow

I am so happy for everyone. Such beautiful babies. 

Congrats to Lulu and Perpetual. 

All of these happy endings make me tear up.

<3


----------



## hope88

Congrats perpetual and lulu everyones getting there beautiful rainbow babies


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats pm and lulu!


----------



## EchoMyke

Oh congrats ladies!

I haven't had a chance to get on here, I've been so very busy lately!

Riot James Bailey
2/7/13 3:17pm 6lbs 11oz 19 inches long

I would post a picture, but don't know how! He's perfect though, couldn't have asked for a more previous gift than seeing his sleepy smiles


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Congrats echo!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Echo!


----------



## saysib

Congrats everyone! Cant believe we've made it :cloud9: So many rainbow babies.


----------



## debzie

Congratulations ladies is there anyone else left......xx


----------



## Jessica28

Congrats to all the new mamas! Just now catching up while my rainbow is taking a nap!
I can't believe February has brought so many miracles! It does my heart good for sure!


----------



## PerpetualMama

congrats to everyone <3 After so much heartache we made it :hugs:


----------



## Looloobelle

It's an age since I posted on this thread but wanted to pop on and congratulate everyone on their much awaited babies - truly deserved. And to add my ending to my pregnancy..

Florence was born on 10th Feb weighing in at 7lb 8.5oz and is absolutely perfect.

Now the fun begins!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Looloobelle!


----------



## shocker

congrats to everyone! my little man gave us his first proper smile today <3 still find myself staring at him and wondering how we could possibly be so lucky! Hows everyones little rainbows doing?


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats ladies its Amazing to see all our rainbows arrive safe and sound x

My precious rainbow Kody was born 18/2/13 at 20.40 weighing a tiny 6lb 10 an 48cm x she's just perfect an so worth the wait an heartache x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hope88

Congrats ladies

mrskg my lil boy was also born on 18/2/2013 at 20.55


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats hope x lol 15 mins apart what were the chance of that! What did you call him x


----------



## Diamonddust

Evening ladies, its been forever since I posted im pleased to introduce you all to my gorgeous baby boy Aidan Peter born on the 25th feb at 17.46 pm weighing 9lb 8oz after a long spontaneous labour starting on the Saturday at 10pm ending on the monday in an emergency c section. I lost allot of blood and went into shock but my little dude is amazing! And im absolutely loving being a mummy best thing ever! Congratulations to all the mummies xxx
 



Attached Files:







20130228_171900.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PerpetualMama

2 weeks and 2 days since Anneliese was born, time is flying! We closed on our house on the 28th and I've been in there trying to fix it up. It is slow going for sure with a newborn around. She sleeps great at night so far but that makes daytime with a lot more fussiness.
She was 7 lbs 6 oz at birth, and down to 6 lbs 14 oz 2 days later. She went for a weight check yesterday (since she is exclusively breastfed) and my chubba is up to 7 lbs 15oz :) a gain of 17 oz in 13 days! Makes me feel good to know I'm doing something right. (She spent 2 days straight attached to the boob this week. I remember my other kids going through growth spurts where they ate non stop for a couple days straight). I was amazed to see the newborn diapers are getting smaller on her, and she's finally just starting to fill out some of the clothes we have for her. She's still so tiny!
On the 28th (the day we closed on the house), exactly one year after my DD(20) miscarried my first grandchild, she sent me a picture text of 2 pink lines on an hpt :happydance: if all goes well fxd I'll also be a Memere in November!


----------



## PerpetualMama

loving the rainbow baby pictures <3


----------



## Blue eyes 81

Awe that is great news a huge congrats perpetual!


----------



## hope88

Mrskg : we called him jaxon

perpetual thats great news congrats hope all goes well


----------



## flutterbaby

Hi ladies not been on in forever I had my little boy Noah 9lb1oz on 21.2 he's so lush love him wouldn't do without him now even of he is the 5th boy hope you ladies are all great congrats on all the births


----------



## PerpetualMama

flutterbaby said:


> Hi ladies not been on in forever I had my little boy Noah 9lb1oz on 21.2 he's so lush love him wouldn't do without him now even of he is the 5th boy hope you ladies are all great congrats on all the births

glad to see you flutterbaby! congrats on your newest little man <3


----------



## rosebud111

Hi ladies! It's been a while! I hope you are all enjoying your little bundles of joy! How are you all doing? As a first time mom these past couple of months have been amazing! I've never been so happy and so tired at the same time in my life. I am so in love with my little baby. I still can't believe she is here and she is mine! The other night I had a dream that I had just found out I was pregnant and that soon after I had a miscarriage! I woke up in tears and saw her sleeping in her bassinet next to me and realized it was a terrible dream. Can you believe that? I guess it really shows that our previous losses will always leave a scar on our hearts. Just had to share that.

On a more positive note! Any updates? Are you adjusting well? Are you breastfeeding? Are your babies sleeping through the night? Any good stories? I'm happy to say my little one is sleeping for 6 hour stretches at night and I am getting much more rest these days.

Looking forward to hearing from you! ;-)


----------



## debzie

Hi rosebud thanks for the update. So sorry for the dream I just past my last anniversary was a sad and happy day. X 

I'm adjusting to life with two its very different the second time around. Isla is doing great I'm combi feeding both breast and bottle as I didn't want to pressurise myself too much like I did with Emily and gave up. I'm struggling with the bf at the moment as my milk has reduced this can happen with combi feeding. She's still gaining weight at the same rate and is 12lb 11oz now. 

She wakes most nights every three hours so not. Much sleep here plus she has her fussy nights where she cat naps most the night. During the day she fights sleep too. Wouldn't change any of it.m


----------



## rosebud111

Wow, I can't imagine how busy you must be w/two kids! How many years apart are they? My daughter also weighed in at 12lbs her last visit recently. The doctor said that is a great weight. :) My supply was a little low too. I tried "Motherlove - More Milk Plus" supplement pills. They gave me the boost I needed. I'm not sure if they sell them in the UK? I have oatmeal in the mornings too. 

She literally just started sleeping 6 hrs a few days ago so she will probably get there very soon! :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks rosebud Emily was 5 in January I'm trying fennugreek at the moment which is working but will try those.n


----------



## PerpetualMama

all is well here :) I can't believe Anneliese is already 7 weeks old. I feel like I haven't even had time to really bond with her since we closed on a house when she was 8 days old and it's been non stop with renovations and moving :( and now I have to go back to work soon and leave her with someone else. I make myself cry every time I think of it. Off to shower before heading to the old house to hopefully finish cleaning it out. glad you guys are well <3


----------



## debzie

Hopefully things will settle soon perpetual. We are so lucky in the uk with our maternity leave makes me so greatfull I live here I couldn't imagine leaving Isla right now. We moved when I was 38 weeks pregnant and are just now getting settled and Isla is 9 weeks. Time is flying by.


----------



## hope88

Hiya ladies its great to read how your all getting on my ds is doing very weel a big boy at 14lb and his 3-6 month babygrows are getting snug its mad. Hes just had his first set of injections today i almost burst out crying when they did them and he screamed...he wont settle at all today so lots of mummy cuddles today. He wakes up every 3-5 hours of a night for a feed but hes slowly stretching them out. Ive never experienced tiredness like this before but its worth every second of it..i dont get it when people say lifes over once u have kids....lifes just beginning for me now ive had ds ive never been happier.


----------



## debzie

Hope Incant believe how big he is wow what you feeding him. Isla had her jabs on Friday gone she was unsettled until yesterday. I know what you mean about tiredness but your right it is all worth it.


----------



## rosebud111

Hi perpetual- Congrats on your new home! I hope you are settled in and into your routine soon. You are doing so much right now. I hope you find some time to rest and cuddle with your little one.

Debzie- I wish I lived in the UK so I could have all that wonderful maternity leave! I hope one day my family can move to Europe. I visited Paris and London a few years back and fell in love. Everything is so beautiful!

Hope- I totally agree with you. I've never been more tired but its totally worth it! Life just has a new meaning now. :)


----------



## Diamonddust

Itsbeenan age since I last posted here, Aidan is now 11 whole weeks old and growing up lovey, so plessed we all have our little rainbows xx


----------



## AllMacsNow

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!


----------



## hope88

Happy mothers day all macs now. It must be an american thing as mothers day was on march over here in the uk. 

How is everyone doing how are all the rainbow babys doing ??

My ds is growing so big the hv said hes the size of a 5 1/2 month old hes a chunky monkey but hv said hes defo not overweigh just a big boy he weights nearly 17lb :-0. Hes just had his 3 month jabs it horrible to see them so upset but was only for a min then he was full of smiles again lol.


----------



## Diamonddust

It's been a very long time, I wondered how you are all doing and babies too x


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya! 

Sophie is doing well, still very grumpy, but amazing me every day, she has been crawling and cruising for over a month and is so independent at times! She doesn't like people though lol


----------



## debzie

Hello all

Isla is coming up 9 months she too had been crawling for over a month and is cruising around the funiture. Occaisionally letting go. She still does not sleep but I love her to pieces xx


----------



## hope88

hiya ladies my lo has just learnt to crawl forward after months of crawling backwards lol hes 23lb and in age 12-18 months i knew they grew fast but wiw lol. time has gone so fast it feels just like yesterday when.i was watching him on the scan screen its so crazy my lo is loving his food. hes still not a great sleeper ( still only naps 30 mins since he was 3 months) and has to still be rocked which has ruined my back lol. but i feel so truly blessed and so very thankful to have my little man....not long till there gonna be 1 ladies lol.


----------



## Diamonddust

Wow all our babies are growing up, Aidan will be 9 months on the 25th can't wait for Christmas, we are blessed he's slept 12 hours right through since 12 weeks old, he doesn't sleep much in the day really but is a pain to get to bed, he fights and has to be rocked to sleep, but generally that's the only downside, we struggled really badly up until a few weeks ago with horrific reflux but he's much better now. So lovely to hear our gorgeous rainbow by as are doing so well. 

No crawling here hopefully Christmas will be gone before then so the tree isn't attacked LOL xx

Hope are you expecting again??? Xxx


----------



## hope88

no no no lol ive just never got round to changing it...tbh i never noticed it. my lo is more than enough for me just now lol


----------



## Diamonddust

Ah fair enough, I did wonder, same here think I've got my hands full to the brim with this little monster munch!!


----------



## debzie

How's all the 10 month rainbows doing. Any plans for ttc again x


----------



## Jessica28

Good Morning from Snowy Newfoundland Debzie!
My 10 month old is a whirlwind but we could not be happier! She is such a good baby and has recently started sleeping through the night. Kadence makes the holidays extra special this year but I think I will be disappointed on Christmas morning because she doesn't bother the tree or any of the presents...but Daddy will have fun opening. lol Right now, we are not planning to try again until after we build on to our house. It is a little on the small side with only two rooms and no storage space...so we are planning to work on that in the new year. Anytime after that, we should be good to go!\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## debzie

Hi Jessica28. Kadence sounds like fun. Isla is now cruising and has taken her first steps. She is into everything she shouldn't be including the tree and presents. I found out I'm pregnant again on Sunday complete accident as we were using condoms. These things happen for a reason.


----------



## Blue eyes 81

debzie said:


> Hi Jessica28. Kadence sounds like fun. Isla is now cruising and has taken her first steps. She is into everything she shouldn't be including the tree and presents. I found out I'm pregnant again on Sunday complete accident as we were using condoms. These things happen for a reason.

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Debzie! 

We just recently started TTC again, as I'm nursing and my cycle didn't even come back until last month. 

We'll TTC for a year, and if it happens, great. And if it doesn't, we'll throw in the towel, as we've got our two boys, and hubby feels he'll be too old to start all over again any later than that. 

Same here, Jessica... I don't think Myles will know what's going on, but it'll still be a super special Christmas anyways, now that we have him here. He does like to rip paper, though, so that part should be fun :D


----------



## debzie

Good luck allmacs I was lucky in that my cycles were like clockwork from when Isla started solids. They returned three weeks to the day she had her first proper food. Isla has all ready found one present and ripped it open before I got to her. Christmas morning should be fun.


----------

